# Queen Mary Roehampton Girls - Bumps and Babes



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Congratulations to all the Queen Mary Roehampton girls who have had a BFP - this thread is for you, whether you are pregnant or have had your LO.

For more specific pregnancy talk, feel free to join the relevant BFP board - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=173.0


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Yipppppieee good for you Kezza, me second!


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

i guess i'll have to settle for 3rd, grrrrrr, quick before Silly wakes up from her nap (she said she was taking one on her **)!

Kezza - I'm thinking about you lots and lots   I can't even start to imagine how hard a time it must be for you but I hope it will all turn out to be good news tomorrow    

Mini me - how are feeling lovely? Do you have a little bump yet? x

AFM - I saw the consultant at Kingston antenatal last thursday as I had been feeling so nauseous for a few weeks and felt i could not take much more of it. He took bloods and gave me some anti emet tablets (same ones as Silly I think). The tablets don't seem to have much effect though but i'm seeing him again tomorrow to see results of the bloods as well and tell him about the tablets not doing much for me.
I had a another growth scan yesterday and baby is doing well   measuring the size of a 30 weeks baby when I am only 29 weeks   ! I'm sure i read somewhere that small women make large babies!
DH and I have started the NCT antenatal classes and had our second class yesterday pm, they're really good and we are in with a really nice bunch of other couples   I however seem to be the only one suffering with so much nausea and tiredness at this stage...  
Finally I did had what I think should be one of my last retests of immunes last week and as the results weren't bad I'm having a drip of intralipids at the end of this week and I'm hoping it will be the last!

I can't wait to read everyone else's updates to see how you are all doing  

Lots of love

Pinpin xx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Pinpin – Hun, I'm sorry you are still suffering  I hope the doctor has some answers for you tomorrow. It must seem even more unfair when all of your NCT buddies are feeling fine. I have nothing but admiration for you with all your immune treatment, it must be exhausting having to keep testing and having treatment so far into your pregnancy but I guess reassuring too, I hope this weeks drip does end up being your last. The big reward is that Baby PinPin is growing so BIG and strong!!  

AFM – It's our 12 week scan tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       Time is going so fast but I guess it will when your constantly counting down the days and weeks. I am so nervous but sooooo excited too. My tummy seems to be having a little bit of a growth spurt this week, still easiliy hidden by the right clothes but there's definiatly something there 

Nothing more to report other than we finally gave in and have put our little Mini Cooper up for sale at the weekend, there's no way our new Mini and all his/her luggage will fit in the old one 

Looking forward to hearing from everyone else! 

Lots of love, 
Mini xxxx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Morning ladies....

Pinpin- Sorry to hear your still suffering hun, glad to hear baby pinpin is growing nice and big x

Kezza- As the other girls have said tigger has progressed, and im sending  a big   your way, you really have been through it x

Mini- Oh exciting... scan tomorrow x

Silly- Hope you and your two r fine and your enjoying being a lady of leisure x

Charlie- How you doing hun? x

Bella- How r u feeling? any MS? X

AFM- Had MW booking in app yesterday, there for an hr or so filling in forms and having bloods taken ( which took a while, as my veins are crap) 
MW has booked me into see a consultant at 16 weeks just to see if i need any extra care due to the possible reappearence of my hydrosalphinx tube. 
We have our 12wk scan friday, im just so nervous as we last saw bubbles at 6 weeks....
I keep getting dull achey pains in tummy and occasionally sharp twinges on my right side just hoping its my uturus stretching and nothing to do with my tube. Although AF would normally be here this week so could be that too  
My page still keeps jumping, anyone know how to STOP IT X


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Morning Girlies...!

I'm quite excited because this is my 1st post on our brand spanking new thread! Sad I know.....

Mini - so exciting that its your 12Wk scan tomorrow! Can't wait to hear how little Mini is doing!

How is everyone else - Bella Pinpin, Silly, Kezza, Charlie, Sharny?

Sharny, I know just what you mean about being nervous before your scan. Quick question to everyone - is it really normal to be terrified of the 7 Wk scan?! I have got mine next Thursday (will be exactly 7 weeks for me then) and I'm so scared there will be nothing there  I get the odd strange twinge in my tummy every now and then and my lower back aches sometimes. My boobs are still tender but I just worry so much! I think until I have seen my little one on screen, I'm going to be edgy. Just wondering how everyone else coped with not trying to read too much into twinges in the tummy area and trying to stay positive before the scan! Thanks so much- all of you girls are further along than me so hopefully you wise ones can advise me! xxx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Ooooooooooooo! Look at us with our very own thread! How exciting! 

Toffeecat - I think everyone feels the same as you when coming up to the first scan. You can never quite believe it until you see your baby there with your own eyes. The lower back and tummy achiness is completely normal though, so please don't worry about that too much! Can't wait to hear about how the scan goes, and who knows, you might even pluck up the courage to start a ticker.... 

Kezza -  Good luck for the scan tomorrow, really hoping that Tigger is finally going to put on a show for his/her mummy. Like everyone else said on the other thread, the fact that there was progress, and significant progress at that on the last scan means that Tigger is just taking their time, chilled out little bean x

Mini - Good luck to you too on your scan tomorrow! You'll be so surprised at how much your Mini has changed and how much detail they go into. Remember to keep a nice full bladder! 

Sharny - Good luck for Friday for you too! (So much happening on here already!) Again, you will be amazed at how much like a little baby your bean will look, it is incredible! 

Pinpin -  Sorry to hear that the antiemetics aren't quite doing there job. It took me about three weeks to find the right meds at right dose, and even then it never completely went away. However, baby Pinpin clearly isn't bothered by it all with growth like you mentioned! I found it useful to keep a diary of the things I ate and when I felt really awful, and tried to avoid things that made me feel dreadful. Did you manage to get some sea bands? If not, I have some here you can have next week when I see you. Good luck with the consultant tomorrow x

Hi to Bella (thanks for plugging away at it!) and Charlie, and to everyone else, hope you can all join us on here soon! 

AFM - Pinpin was quite right, did have a rather extended lay in this morning! Had a really bad night with some damn awful Braxton Hicks, phew, they were uncomfortable. Mainly when I lie down, which doesn't help when you need to sleep! And I can't seem to be able to knock getting up in the night to eat on the head either! Has been with me since 1 week post ET and every since! And then the twins get all excited because I've eaten and you can guess the rest!

Other than that I am feeling extraordinarily well. I am going out most days, even if just for a stroll and to pick up a small amount of shopping, but being able to do things on my own agenda is just great. I am so much slower than I used to be, but DH keeps saying how amazed he is at how much I do on a day to day basis considering I look like I'm about to drop!

Have a scan next tuesday to check out my tigers, and see if there growth is still on the 75th centile (above the average, eeeeek!) and their positions. Although on Thursday when my midwife came round she said they both felt head down, so natural birth here I come (provided they haven't been naughty and moved)!

Lots of love to everyone and happy chatting xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

YIPEEEEEEEEE for our own thread!!     Can't believe that I'm nearly the last one to post on here!

Pinpin - can't believe you are still suffering you poor thing   My SIL is just the same, she's 30 weeks and has only had about a week when she hasn't been throwing up.  Silly's post sounded positive in that it took her a while to get the right meds, but when she did it made all the difference   By the way, where are you having your NTC classes as we just thinking about either Surbiton or Esher at the mo. Apparently you have to book early, so any advice would be great.

Kezza - I'm sure that you'll have a sleepless night tonight, but don't forget that appart from 2 days I have had no symptoms at all apart from my boobs growing. What time is your scan?    

Silly - sounds like you are enjoying being a lady of leisure and are feeling great   I keep meaning to ask you if you know the sexes of them yet??

Sharny and Mini - can't believe you have your 12 weeks scans this week!! That's come around so quickly   Can you scan in the images and post them as I'd love to know what to expect when I have mine. Which hospitals are you guys going to go to as well?

Toffeecat - have a look at my old posts! I was soooooo nervous about the 7 week scan. I had convinced myself that nothing at all would be there. I found the 3WW so difficult and has loads of anxiety dreams (still do). It's easy to say don't worry, but after we have all been through so much to get to this stage it would be extremely odd not to worry   

AFM: Still feeling totally fine, tired but no MS thank god. I do have one really annoying side effect and that's itching all over, especially my legs. I think my students think I have flees or something    I'd like some advice on a couple of things if possible please. I have been a 34A my entire adult life and got measured up in Liverpool last week and I'm already a 34C!! So exciting to have boobs.  The problem is I'm having trouble finding nice maternity bras and I don't want to have to keep buying a different size each month. I need a slightly padded one as teaching a group of 18 year olds with nipples showing through is not a good look   Any suggestions would be gratefully received (have already tried John Lewis and M & S).

The other thing is that I have my booking appointment tomorrow. Mini, am I right in thinking you had a rubbish experience? Is there anything I should be asking the midwife at this point? I'm pretty certain that we'll be going to Kingston hospital now.

We've also decided that we're going to bite the bullet and move to a bigger place. We can't afford to buy anything bigger in Thames Ditton, so are thinking of moving to Walton. Very exciting!

Final thing from me, I got some Mama's and Papa's maternity jeans last week as my tummy is just too big for my skinny jeans and the size up looked stupid.  I got the type that goes under your bump and they are so comfortable and soft. They have got 30% off on jeans at the moment, so well worth a look.

Hopefully see some of you tomorrow xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Bella- I went everywhere for bras and finally got a really good t-shirt bra (so no nipples to be seen) in Mothercare. I also picked up a non-wired one in next which is thick material and really comfortable (although not glamourous!)


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Ooh how exciting! I hadn't realised that this thread was being used yet!!  Which hospital is everyone at?  I am going to West Mids as it is closest but I'm wondering if everyone else is going to Kingston / somewhere else?

Pinpin - Sorry to hear you are suffering.  I hope that they can help tomorrow and you can have some medication that will make you feel lots better.  Fab news though that the baby is growing so well!!

Toffecat - It's totally normal to be completely terrified.  I was exactly the same and totally amazed that something was actually going on in there.  Don't worry at all about your scan.....I had lots of cramping and back ache in the early stages and no morning sickness so don't worry about any twinges.

Sharny and Mini - Good luck for your 12 scans tomorrow / Friday!!!  How exciting!  Hope you both get a lovely pic!

Silly - Hope you have a better nights sleep tonight!  I have been waking up hungry in the night too and my DH has found evidence of snacks in the morning!!!

Bella - I have been itching like mad too!!!  It was driving me mad last night in bed especially my legs.  I couldn't work out what was going on!  Thanks for the maternity jeans tip.  I have been worried about buying any maternity clothes in case I am tempting fate but my bump definately seems to be growing and I need some elasticated waists!

Kezza - I'll be crossing everything for tomorrows scan.  I am sure Tigger will have grown even more and your mind will be put at rest!  

AFM - I am feeling absolutely exhausted at the mo.  I have been suffering really badly with migraines for 5 out of the last 7 days so have been hardly able to do anything other than lie in the dark (touch wood it has gone today).  It has really worried me as I normally get them with my periods and hadn't had one for 2 1/2 months and now they are back with avengence.  However, I have been feeling sick and tired today so I feel like I have pregnancy symptoms too so I guess it must be my hormones changing.  I had a pain all down my left side too which was weird.  All in all with the hayfever I feel pretty grotty and grateful to be not at work!  I am just hoping that both babies will still be there when I go for the next scan.  I can't help worrying about it even though I think there is no reason why they aren't perfectly healthy!

I live in St Margarets by the way if anyone is local and fancies meeting up sometime.

Charlie xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Good afternoon dear ladies!

Charlie -  Unfortunately for people who suffer migraines pre pregnancy, pregnancy can be a bit of a drag! You are more likely to suffer badly when you are pregnant  and it is all purely hormonal. Some people get a brief respite in the second trimester when their hormones settle a bit, but it does tend to come back in the third trimester. I know Som suffered really bad with headaches when she was pregnant, it might be worth PM'ing her for some tips? And BTW, paracetamol is fine in pregnancy, pop away to your hearts delight! It would be worth mentioning it to your consultant when you meet them, they can get you a specialist neurology referral, or see your GP if you need help before then.

Kezza - Thinking of you  

Bella - Don't talk to me about maternity bras! The bain of my life!  I have one black and one white and am now not going to buy anymore. My problem is that I have ventured into the realms of bigger than DD, and that leaves you with not much choice. However, if you are only a C (!) then you shouldn't have any problem. You don't have to wear maternity specific bras if you find you don't like the style, as long as they are non-wired, and supportive you'll be fine. I got mine from Debenhams, but if you want to spoil yourself, which I will for my feeding bras, then go to Mamas and Papas, or to Figleaves. They do cost much more but have a really lovely range, very feminine and pretty! And in response to your question, no, we don't know the sex of our little ones, have decided to wait for a mega surprise on their birthday! Hope your booking appointment has gone/will go well. If there is anything that you feel wasn't answered, just feel free to PM me, or ask on here, or call anytime, I just realised that we never did have that chat about choosing hospitals! And for a sneaky peek as to what to expect of the 12 week scan then click on the link below, they'll take you to mine from 13 weeks! 

http://www.********.com/album.php?aid=185182&id=514985119

Hello to Toffecat, Sharny, Pinpin and anyone else who might be lurking!

AFM - Antenatal classes tonight! We decided to go because although I kinda know the score with my job  we felt DH could do with actually listening to someone else talking about it, instead of pretending to listen to me! I just hope I agree with everything the midwife says, although they are with the hospital I work at so should be fine. I'm actually really looking forward to it, and think it is a really special part of the journey for DH and I to walk down together. I'll be practising my huffing and puffing by 7pm!


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Girls,

We had our 12 wk scan today and im sooo pleased to say that bubbles is doing just fine. Bubbles measures a week bigger than our dates but they have said to stick to the ivf dates so EDD is 7th November.
It was totally amazing seeing this little person wriggling away, it has only really sunk in today that we are actually going to have a baby....!!
x


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Sharny - I'm so sorry, I completely forgot it was your scan today. So pleased for you that things seem all ok and that bubbles is even bigger than he should. It's so amazing to see it on screen, as you said makes it seem real.

Kezza - thanks for advice on bras, much appreciated. Just my luck that my size is out of stock.

Silly - hope your class went well and hope your du listened!! 

I'm on my phone and need to go in a minute, but had my booking appointment yesterday. Silly, she did your profession proud!! Bang on time, took a whole hour and made me feel special. Think lve missed a few people out but will post again tomorrow xx


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Hello girlies!

Its a bit quiet on here....!

Sharny - I'm really pleased your scan went well - it must be a massive relief for you! Now you can relaxx and enjoy your 2nd trimester - I've heard its the nicest! 

Silly/Bella/Charlie - thanks for making me feel better about all the twinges and aches. THey are still there but I'm trying to put them out of my mind and keep thinking positively!  

I've now found that I keep needing to go to for a wee all the time! Its quite frustrating, esp with the tiredness as its a struggle trying to get myself up off my chair so often!

Well, I've got my 7 week scan tomorrow at 10.45 and I'm still SO nervous! By tomorrow morning, I'll have convinced myself there won't be anything there and I'll probably be in tears on the train with DH getting frustrated at me for my negativity!

I've got my GP appointment booked for Friday afternoon so I've taken 2 days off work to just relax and enjoy having a nice 5 day weekend  

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all well and enjoying the sunshine. xx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello,
I thought I would post on here too as it has been pretty quiet lately!

Bella - I am glad your booking in appt went well and you were made to feel special.  I am looking forward to mine on Monday.  I feel as if it makes me legitimate as I will be part of the system then which is silly really!  I will get my 12 week scan appt then too.  Hope you get a really good pic at your scan on Friday!  How exciting!

Sharny - Fab news your scan went so well and Bubbles is growing so well!!  I feel the same as you and will only really believe it at my next scan.  I find it amazing to think that so much is going on when you don't really know about it although I have to remind myself that it is why I feel so tired all the time!  Hope you really enjoy your 2nd trimester!!

Silly - Thanks so much for your advice on migraines - I really appreciate it.  It has also stopped me panicking about the paracetamol I took (I had convinced myself I was a really bad person!!)  I haven't had a migraine this week so fingers crossed I was just having a bad couple of weeks.   How did your ante natal classes go??  Hope you are still feeling well.  When did you start showing?  I am 10 weeks now and my bump seems to be expanding daily!  Its an insight into how big I might get with twins I have to say!!

Toffecat - Good luck for your scan tomorrow!!! You will be fine and it will be amazing when you see the heartbeat!  Could it be twins?  Sorry I can't remember if you had 1 or 2 put back?

Pinpin - How is the nausea?  Hope you are feeling a bit better.

Hi to Kezza and Mini.

AFM - I am just waiting and hoping to get to 12 weeks.  I feel ok although really tired.  I haven't really had much nausea but my boobs and bump make me think something is going on!!  Its 9 weeks on Sunday since EC so it feels like I am getting there!  Everyone keeps telling us how hard it will be having twins!  Its funny how you spend years getting pregnant and then when you do everyone is excited and then telling you how little sleep you are going to get and what you need to do to cope!  I can't even think that far ahead yet and just take each week as it comes!

Hope you enjoy the sunny day and we get some good news from Tarzangal.

Charlie xxx

Toffeecat - You posted as I was typing!  Don't worry about tomorrow! Keep up the    I was exactly the same but none of it will matter tomorrow when you see the heart beat and then you can have a lovely long weekend off celebrating!!


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Good luck to toffeecat & Bella for your scans tomorrow girls x

Big hello   to Kezza, pinpin, silly, charlie, mini and of course Tarz  

Afm- Well horrarr the sickness has now stopped althouigh im sure im going to be the size of a house as i seem to be snacking every two hours or so  
I told the kids who i nanny for yesterday, i've been with them for 8 years and their little faces were a picture.
They are sooo excited, everyday i collect them from school they come running over and rub my tummy and say hello to 'bubbles' its so sweet x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Good evening girlies!

Charlie - Glad you are starting to feel a bit better and that the migraines have stopped at least! As for what pepple say about having twins, just ignore them, they are only jealous  It is hard work whether you have one or two, and some people who have one struggle more than a woman with two. It is a wonderful miracle that you have twins, and you will reap the rewards in the end my love. I started showing at 7 weeks (!) and by 15 weeks had a big old bump, now I just look like I'm about to drop any minute, you can follow my progress on ******** 

http://www.********.com/sarah.j.phillips1?v=photos&sb=4#!/sarah.j.phillips1?v=photos

Hope the midwife appointment goes well on Monday, and that you get your scan date.

Toffeecat - Good luck for tomorrow. We all know how you are feeling right now  But take some solice in the fact that you running to the loo every 5 minutes, this shows that the womb is getting bigger which means your baby must be also getting bigger  When you see that heartbeat tomorrow everything else in the world will seem so insignificant suddenly 

Bella - So pleased the midwife appt went well! Sound like you have a good one there, whatever you do, don't let her go! Hope the scan goes well on Friday, did you manage to take a look on the link I showed you? Hope it has given you more of an idea as to what to expect! 

Sharny -  So happy your scan went well, has it helped you to relax now? Remember that after 12 weeks the chances of things going wrong are sooooooo small, and I mean small, so try to relax and enjoy the pregnancy now, it is such a special time and your little bubbles needs your positive love and strength  and hooray for the sickness stopping, such a lovely feeling when you get over that stage.

Kezza - Thinking of you....... 

Mini - How are you? You are keeping very quiet....... guessing this means you are enjoying the sunshine and pregnancy too much! 

Pinpin - Thanks for lunch today, really enjoyed your company sweetie, and you look so beautiful with your petite little bump, very jealous! 

Tarzangal - Hope you will be brave enough to join us very soon xx 

AFM - Had my 29 week (!) scan yesterday and both babies growing extraordinarily well. Tiger 1 is now 3lb 1oz, and Tiger 2 is 3lb 2oz. I've been told that I am functioning at the equivalent of a singleton pregnancy of 9lbs at term...... GOLLY! 

However, Tiger 1 has been very naughty and turned to breech  And Tiger 2 is still transverse right at the top of my uterus, which explains the big hard lump under my ribs! Braxton Hicks are as persistant as ever....... but feeling good. Managing to do lots of walking and lunching  and really enjoying myself, even if I do walk like a weeble.

Both tigers have things packed ready for the hospital, and my bag is half way there, just got to find some PJ's to pack and I usually sleep 'au natural'. Don't think this will be appreciated on a postnatal ward  We have the cot, the pram, bedding, clothes, feeding cushion, nappies (for first few days in hospital, then using washable), and lots of other little bits. I thought we were nearly there until I found a list on Twins UK and lets just say there was a lot I never thought about. But at least they have somewhere to sleep, go for a walk, something to wear, and they have me for food....... what more could two tigers possibly need....................................?

Lots of love to all xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Bella- Sorry hun, Is your scan tomorrow or friday? Once i had written it, i then had second thoughts on whether it was right or not   x


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi,
Sorry I've been a bit rubbish in keeping up this week. Work is just horrible at the moment   Have been working stupid hours (yesterday taught all day without a break and then had to stay at college and mark coursework until 8.45pm!!) Because I'm feeling fine and not causing a fuss, I think everybody at work has forgotten that I'm pregant and knackered. 

DH is not impressed with them. Thank god it's a Bank Holiday this week-end so that I can finally finish coursework marking. I will be dancing with joy next week, when it's all over   Good news is that I have stopped itching (finally) and that I have a lovely round belly which DH kisses every morning. Have also just been naughty and bought a lovely dress from Isabella Oliver! 

Toffee - I know exactly how you're feeling my lovely. I was so nervous. It's so difficult right at the beginning as it's all just sinking in still. But you WILL get to see a beautiful little heartbeat on that screen tomorrow, so bring some tissues and savour that amazing moment  

Sharny - I'm still waiting for you to post your 12 week scan photo in   I want to see Bubbles!! By the way, my 12 week scan is on Friday. I've got the NHS one on Wednesday, but feel a bit bad about doing that one as well as the private one   Glad that your sickness has stopped. Lets hope that it doesn't come back!

Silly - Oh my god!! I can't believe you're that big already!! Am I right in thinking that you will have a C section at 38 weeks? So pleased that your 29 week scan went well. Is it OK that they are in different positions? Is there anything they can do to change that? Glad to hear that you're still enjoying being a lady of leisure  

Charlie - I keep forgeting that you're having twins   Are you going to have a 10 week scan or just wait until 12 weeks? Are you showing much?

Big hello to Tarzangal  , Kezza, Mini and Pinpin - hope you guys are all doing OK


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Congrats Toffeecat, seeing that little bubs is just soo amazing hey x
Hope scan went well today Bella x

 to everyone else, hope you all have a fab bank holiday, even though the weather is meant to be c**p x


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Toffee -               brilliant news about your 7 week scan. Were there lots of tears of joy? Me and DH blubbed like babies    I was amazed at the detail we saw at the 10 week & 12 week scan compared to the 7 week, so you have that to look forward to next  

AFM: Had the 12 week scan privately yesterday and took DH and my parents with me. My parents have never seen an ultrasound scan before so were absolutely thrilled to see Squidge on the screen.  It was really funny as 'he' (don't know yet, but everybody seems to think it will be a boy) wasn't playing ball at all, which meant we got to see him for much longer! Obviously they are looking for key markers to check for abnormalities and he just wouldn't lie on his side!! Had my blood tests there as well and then at the end the doctor when through all of the results and basically the baby has a low chance of any abnormalities, it's heart appears to be working properly and everything else seems to be in order. We could even see the umbilical cord and Squidge had his legs crossed at one point!

We celebrated by having afternoon tea at the Portrait Gallery with the wonderful view over London. Yesterday, was a very special day indeed and I have told myself to relax and finally enjoy being pregnant after trying for 5 years to get to this amazing stage  

Hope you are all well. Love to you all


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

on the scan Bella x


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello,
Bella - Fab news on your scan and the fact that all your results are good!!        You must be so relieved and you will get to have another viewing of Squidge on Weds!  Sounds like you had a lovely day on Friday with your parents and DH    Enjoy moving into the 2nd trimester!!  I have definitely got a bump!  I have had one for a while but it seems to be growing by the day!!  I just hope both the babies are growing well too!!

Silly - We do feel super lucky to be having twins and we don't know what it is like to have a baby anyway so we won't know the difference!! Still can't believe there are 2 though!! I can't see your photos (it just takes me to your profile page) but I can try to add you as a friend on **.  Hope you are still feeling well?  Sounds like you have got 2 super healthy and strong bubbas in there!  They are growing so well! When will your next scan be?

Toffeecat - Fab news on your scan too!!          Hope you are feeling a bit more relaxed now and that the next few weeks fly by until your 12 week scan!

 to Sharny, PinPin, Kezza, Mini and anyone else reading!

AFM - I had my midwife appt today.  She was really nice and we just went throught all the medical history, bloods etc.  Unfortunately, she couldn't give me my scan date as all the scanning depts were shut due to the bank hol so that was a bit disappointing as the appointment letter said that I would be given the date today.  I will have to wait for a date in the post now so fingers crossed it won't take too long.  The midwife was quite reassuring about having twins and said it was riskier but plenty of people go full term nowadays.  It sounds like I will get extra scans from 28 weeks to check their progress but its likely the doctor will want to see me before then. Other than that I am just feeling ridiculously tired all the time!  I am really struggling to find the energy to do anything!!  I am expecting big things from the 2nd trimester when my energy is supposed to come back!  

Hope you have all had a lovely weekend!

Charlie x


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Hello!

Thanks for all you messages!!   

Bella - such amazing news about your scan - I'm SO happy for you  . My sister was telling me how different the 7 week scan and the 12 week scan is and you've just experienced it for yourself! It sounds like you continued the day on a lovely note with your special lunch!   

Charlie - great news that the mid-wife was nice, I can imagine it must make a massive difference! Shame you couldn't get your scan date but it will come soon and then you'll have so much to look forward too!

Hi to Mini, Pinpin, Sharny, TG and everyone else....! x

AFM, well my "twinges" seemed to have really died down since Thursday's scan which is making me believe that maybe a lot of it was in my head?! I was sick this morning - in the shower!!! It was not very pleasant, I had no choice but to turn the shower off, sit of the floor and wait for it to pass! (sorry - TMI!!!)

We had our GP appt on Friday and she was really happy for us as she knows what we've been through. She's booking me in at Epsom General and has taken my details for the midwife. I'm supposed to expect a call from the midwife in the next week or so so she can arrange her home visit with me. I didn't realise that the appointment is at home - was that the same with everyone else?

I should be getting my 12 week scan date through the post - can't wait!!

Right, should get back to work - this must have been the longest lunch "hour" I've taken in a long time! x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Afternoon!


Toffeecat - So glad the twinges have died down for you, but also so sorry that the MS has started!   Yuck, I hated that phase of the pregnancy, with it being really bad, but also was so delighted to be pregnant, such a mix of emotions! Glad the GP appointment went well too, it is lovely that you have a good relationship with her, always helps!


Bella - Great news on the scan sugar!   You must be feeling so delighted! I hope you are managing to relax some what and enjoy the pregnancy.


Charlie - I'm glad you built up a good rapport with your midwife, that is so important, hope you get your scan date soon!  


Sharny and Mini - Looking at your tickers! Where does the time go!  


Pinpin - Thanks for the ** message, have replied! We should meet very soon, maybe my days are numbered!  


Tarzangal - Hope you can join us on here soon, would love to hear how things are going for you and about your scan when you have it.  


All mums - Please come talk about baby stuff with us, we'd love prep advice!  


AFM - Well, I will try to keep it in a nutshell.........


Just got home today after a 3 night stay in hospital!   Have a nasty kidney/water infection which irritated my bowels, giving me not very nice vomiting and the other one (!) and this in turn irritated my womb, making me contract every 2 minutes. The contractions weren't overly painful, didn't need any relief, but I was so much more aware of them than the braxton hicks I'm used to!


Had to have GTN patches on my tum to stop the contractions, antisickness injections and steroids for the babies lungs in case they made an early appearance! I'm pleased to say they never, and with a good bout of antibiotics the tightenings have settled and just back to normal braxton hicks now.   My back is killing me but think this is a mix of the kidney infection and not sleeping in my own bed. Pleased to say that despite all the action my cervix didn't shorten or open one tiny bit, so the tigers are safe and sound in there, and they didn't seem one bit bothered!  


So happy to be home!


Next time I go in it will be third time lucky, and it will be to have my babies, no more scares please!  


BTW - Caesarean has been booked for 1st July, I'll be 38 weeks and 3 days, but if I go into labour sooner (likely) then they will do it there and then! But 8 weeks today max and my tigers will be here! Yippee!  


All my love xxxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Evening ladies,
I must say, I do like the new version of FF, very slick.

Silly - you poor love! So pleased that your gorgeous tigers are all OK though which is the most important thing. So exciting that you got your Cesarean date   It just seems like yesterday that you got your BFP! Hope DH is taking good care of you and that you are taking it easy young lady.

Charlie - glad that your booking appointment went well - have you got your 12 week scan date through yet? Like you I'm knackered, but then I only have one baby inside me, can't imagine how tiring two would be   

Toffeecat - sorry to hear about your MS, that sounds horrible! I've been incredibly lucky and literally had two days in the entire 12 weeks of feeling sick. How lucky are you having a home visit from the midwife! Lucky my GPs surgery is just around the corner from work and the midwife from Kingston Hospital comes there.  Have you got your 12 week scan through yet? 

Mini, Pinpin, Sharny & Tarzangal - hope you're all well?

AFM: Had my NHS 13 week scan yesterday. I explained to the midwife that I had had a private scan last week and she totally understood which was great. She was incredibly sweet and just let me have another look at Squidge. It was so funny as he was sitting up like a Meercat    The midwife was actually really chuffed that she didn't have to do the Nuchal tests as she said it would have been really difficult to get him to lay down. I know it sounds stupid, but I didn't realise they could sit up!

Have been really naughty and have bought loads of maternity clothes, even though I don't really need them at the moment. I have been waiting SOOOOO long to be able to buy them that I just couldn't resist. Even managed to get some sexy non-wired bras from Calvin Klein.

I've booked my NCT classes for October in Surbiton - is this where you are going Silly? If so, who is your teacher and what's she like? Anyone doing yoga? I might try a place in Kingston - any recommendations?

Told my classes yesterday that I was pregnant and got a lovely reception and they all wanted to see the scans of Squidge.  I told my DH about Kezza's news as he could see that I was upset and he just gave me the loveliest cuddle and said we've been incredibly lucky haven't we and I couldn't agree more.

Love to you all


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Just bookmarking this new thread as I didn't even know it was here    Hope you're all well   

Sam xx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all


Only discovered today this thread existed!  Can I join you all?  Seems nice and quiet, I should be able to keep up!!   


Sleepy xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Only nice and quiet until we all pop!


Charlie - Any news on your scan? Must be soon? Bet you can't wait to see you little ones again   


Bella - There are many yoga classes in the area, I went once    to a class by a lady called Rebecca Ffrench and she was really good. Very gentle, and not sure why I didn't go again, thinking of it, might go this week! As for classes,I attended NHS ones with my hospital as it was mainly for DH and I didn't need to get much out of it. NCT is great for the social aspects and help after you've had the baby, but I'm already with a multiple births support group, and I have loads of friends that are having or just had babies so feel I already have enough people to keep up with!  


Toffecat - Have you heard anything from your midwife yet? And do you have a date for the 12 week scan?  


Sam and Sleepy -   Welcome, I am sure I'll have lots of mummy questions soon! My knowledge only extends to newborns, beyond 4 weeks and I'm scared!


Hello to Pinpin, Sharny, Mini, and anyone else who maybe lurking!


AFM - Feeling much better now and can't quite believe I am 31 weeks, only 7 weeks max left! Eeeeek! Got my family coming up at the weekend, and it is my birthday, so by 32 weeks I will have everything ready and sorted! They are bringing up the final bits! All so real now. Next scan next Tuesday x


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

hello girlys,

Sleepy - hello! Great to have you posting on the thread!

Silly - I can't believe how close it is till your c-section! You'll finally be meeting your little ones, SO thrilling!!!! Are you nervous at all or just looking forward to the end result? 

Hi to Pinpin, Mini, Bella, Charlie and everyone else....xx

I got my midwife and scan appointments through last Thursday. My scan is on 4th June (it will be exactly 12 weeks for me on this day) and I'm seeing the midwife on 28th May. Both on a Friday so will take time off from work and enjoy 2 long weekends! Now that time off for these appointments is officially "given" free by employers, theres no need for  me to use holiday or sick days anymore - yay! 

Quick question - did you all get free bounty packs at your 1st antenatal appt? Apparently they are supposed to give you a starter pack but my sister told me that at her appt, the midwife only gave it when she asked! My sister in law didn't ask for one at hers as she didn't know about them and she never got one. Just curious as to how it works - I'm a sucker for freebies!!


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Toffeecat said:


> Quick question - did you all get free bounty packs at your 1st antenatal appt? Apparently they are supposed to give you a starter pack but my sister told me that at her appt, the midwife only gave it when she asked! My sister in law didn't ask for one at hers as she didn't know about them and she never got one. Just curious as to how it works - I'm a sucker for freebies!!


I got mine after taking the form along to ASDA (or was it Boots), which I got from a mag that the m/w gave me on my booking in appointment. Although I know some friends of mine were given the actual packs from their m/w's 

On the day I was discharged from hospital after giving birth, I was given both the Overnight Essentials pack and the Newborn Essentials pack (so quite a bit to carry along with all our paraphernalia *and* Ellis!).

I never picked up my Family Pack as no-one ever had any in stock and I got bored of carrying the voucher around with me!

Have you all signed up for the Baby Centre weekly updates - I loved getting those each week, telling me all about my baby's development.

Exciting times for all of you 

Liz
xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh and don't forget to fill in your maternity exemption form for NHS prescriptions - again something that sometimes needs to be asked for, rather than being told about


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks Liz - as always, you're a STAR!!!! x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Toffee - Different midwives obviously work differently, but where I work we give them out at the booking appointment. The first pack is basically a folder to keep you notes in, a magazine type thing and then a load of gumf and advertising with a few vouchers. The overnight essentials bag (which contains a very big bottle of Comfort conditioner ??) is given to you once you have had baby along with the newborn essentials (which should contain all the info for claiming child benefit) as Liz mentioned. 

You should also be given 'The Pregnancy Book' which is written by the NHS but really very useful, even I have one and I should know it all!

The exemption form (FW, you can either get from your midwife, or just ask your GP receptionist for one.

And lastly, at 25 weeks you can claim your Health in Pregnancy Grant, this is for £190 and is non means tested so everybody gets it regardless of what you earn. Very handy!


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Oops yes, sorry Silly I keep forgetting that you're the font of all knowledge on all things maternity    

ah yes I remember that book - full of useful info and some rather fetching 70's photos too!   

Xxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi ladies,
Toffee - Glad you have got your scan and booking appointment all sorted. With regards to the Bounty pack I got mine when I went for my 12 week scan at Kingston Hospital. The folder is actually really useful for keeping your pregnancy notes in it (it says that on the folder too). A couple of the vouchers are already out of date which is a bit annoying (even though it has another week on the expiry date on the front of the pack)   so I might ask for another one at the 20 week scan. Silly was right about the NHS book, actually really useful, but again I wasn't offered this by the MF, GP or the hospital, a friend gave it to me as she recently had a baby.

Silly - glad to hear that you are feeling better. I really cannot believe how close you are now to meeting your little ones. It's crazy how time is flying by. Has it gone quickly for you?? Have just googled the yoga teacher you suggested and will give her a call.

AFM: I've had a rubbish week at work, really stressful, and was then getting stressed that the stress might be affecting Squidge   Hopefully my work load will ease off by the end of the week and the first years are going off on study leave which is great. 

Have officially told work when I will be leaving to go on maternity leave and basically I break up for the summer holidays this July, go back for a week and a half in September, then go back in July 2011 for a week, break up for 6 week holidays and then go back in September 2011    DH has just cheered me up by saying that I have 5 weeks of teaching left in the next year. YIPPEEEE!!

Anyhow, big hello to Pinpin, Charlie, Sharny, Mini, Sam, Liz and Sleepy. Hope you're all AOK


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Liz - I USED to be the font of knowledge on all things maternity based, but you know what? My head has gone completely to mush since being pregnant!   And the other thing I have realised is that while having children doesn't necessarily make you a better midwife it certainly helps. I have so much more empathy now than I used to have and can actually give advice based on experience as well as knowledge, and also realise how frustrating conflicting advice can be when you are trying to make the best decision for you, your body, and your baby! I think I have definitely learnt from my experience of being pregnant and will take it through my career with me! Also, think the NHS book was revamped late last year, so a lot of those lovely photos are gone. No more flowery smocks!  


Bella - Yes feeling sooooooo much better now thank you! As for the pregnancy going quickly....... some days I feel like it has, others I feel like....... 'COME ON! ENOUGH NOW!' So eager to meet my tigers, but obviously not yet while they are still cooking, I would quite happily go to sleep and wake up at the beginning of my CS in 7 weeks!   Try not to let work stress you, easier said than done, I really let work get to me in the end and think that played a big part in my early downfall...... but better to care about your job than not I guess? Listen to your DH, they are always right in these situations!


Love to all xx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello ladies,
Hope you are all well!  Sorry I have been AWOL for a while but I have been suffering from migraines again and just couldn't face looking at the computer for long!  

Silly - Gosh what a time of it you have had!  Glad to hear that you are feeling much better now and that the Tigers are quite happy anyway with all that has been going on!  7 weeks to go!  Maybe less!!  Wow that will fly by!  Hope you have a lovely birthday weekend with your family!

Bella - I have been buying lots of maternity things too although I definitely do need them now    I can't resist either and am trying to justify it by saying that if I buy them now I will get lots of wear out of them!  I'm glad your classes have been so excited about your pregnancy and that you have managed to sort out your mat leave.  The thought of only 5 weeks teaching will get you through all the stressful exams and it won't be long until you get a long summer break!

Toffeecat - Your hospital sounds a lot more organised than mine and you even got your 12 week scan appt through before me!  It's only a couple of weeks until your midwife appt which will fly by.  I got given a pack at my booking in appt although she didn't have any pregnancy guides left.  Hope you are feeling well and not too sick!

Liz - I have signed up for babycentre and am enjoying get my weekly updates to find out what piece of fruit my babies are measuring against now!  All pretty amazing how much they do each week!

Hi to everyone else!!

AFM - The migraines have been getting me down as they just go on for days but it has gone now so I am happy again!  I think I just need to sleep and eat A LOT!  Midnight snacks are becoming useful to keep my blood sugar up!  I have been really stressed about my 12 week scan but I finally got my  appt through today for Tuesday so should get the nuchal screening done in time.  I am so desperate to know that the babies are ok and still in there!  I am sure that they must be by the way I have been feeling but will feel much happier once the scan is out of the way.  I am very excited at the prospect of seeing the babies look more like babies and less like blobs!

Hope you all have lovely weekends!

Charlie xxx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello,

Me again!!  Hope you all had a good weekend! I had an appt with the ante natal doctor this morning.  He wanted to see me as I am having twins.  It was lucky I had the appt as I received a letter through the post this morning saying that the urine test I had at my booking in appt 2 weeks ago showed that I have a urinary tract infection and I needed to take anti-biotics    When I went to the appt I asked the doc about it and he told me that he wanted to retest me as he didn't want me to take the anti-biotics that had been advised unless I really needed to.  So I did another test today and will have to see what they say.  I had no idea I had an infection as I haven't been in any pain ....just need the loo a lot but I thought that was just from being pregnant!!

It wasn't all bad news though as I got to hear the babies heartbeat    It was very exciting!  He wasn't going to do it as it is still early but I said it would be nice to hear it and he got it as soon as he put the doppler on my tummy.  He got a heart beat on my left and right side but he said he didn't know whether that was both babies or the same one.  I didn't mind though as I wasn't expecting it!  We have our scan tomorrow so I am feeling a bit more reassured about that.  The doctor is not convinced that the twins will be identical as he said it is so rare from IVF so we will see tomorrow.  They will then work out my ante natal care based on whether twins share a placenta or not.  He also measured my fundal height and that was showing 14 weeks so I guess that makes sense that it is a little bit bigger!

Really    I don't need anti biotics and the scan goes well tomorrow!

Hope you are all well!

Charlie xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Charlie - sorry to hear about your possible infection, can't believe that it took them 2 whole weeks to tell you   Fantastic news though that you got to hear the heartbeats, that's so cool    So pleased that you have your scan tomorrow, it's agony waiting for it, isn't it? Make sure you log on and let us know how you get on. I'll have all my fingers and toes crossed for you      

Mini and Pinpin - how are you guys doing?? Haven't heard from you for ages. Hope everything is OK   

Hi Sharny, Toffeecat, Silly, Liz, Sleepy and Sam   

AFM: My tummy is starting to get really big!!    Really can't believe I'm going to be 15 weeks on Wednesday. In all honesty I still can't quite believe that I AM actually pregnant! Do other people feel the same??  I've been so lucky that I haven't had any sickness, just a few hours right near the beginning, that it doesn't feel real somehow   Silly and Pinpin did it feel more real for you once the baby / babies started kicking? Have also bought my first big purchase - the buggy. Did lots of research, spoke to friends etc and have gone for the Maclaren Techno  XLR. I know it's still early, but they had a good offer on at Boots (25% off) plus double points (so another £18 worth of points back) and my parents are going to store it at their house.

Still desperate to have my 20 week scan so (hopefully) we can find out the sex and then I start buying baby clothes - just SOOOOO excited about that!! I can finally see the light at the end of the tunnel at work, so I'm a very happy bunny at the moment.

Love Bella


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,


Sorry for being AWOL for what seems like ages. I kept on reading daily everyone's news and meant to post but I guess the last few preps for baby's arrival have kept me busy !   


Bella - i'm glad it's all going well for you hun and you are now managing to have an easier time at work. I totally understand that you can;t wait for the 20 weeks scan, it;s an exciting moment especially as you have decided to find out the sex. For me the fact that we are actually having a baby started to sink in at 15 weeks when we fund out at a private scan that we are having a boy and then it became even more real when the baby started kicking at around 18-19 weeks   


Charlie - I'm hoping that the urine test result shows that it was a false alert on the urine infection front but glad you got to hear your little's ones HB   
Good luck with the scan today's I hope you walk away with a few nice little pics !


Liz - boy you were right about not hanging about with ordering the pushchair! Thank you for the advice as I've ordered mine from John Lewis and it was supposed to be delivered yesterday (we went for the Icandy peach) but was told that it is delayed by a "few days"    I hope this isn't going to turn into one of these nightmare delivery that never comes and you have to keep chasing !
Anyway how are you and little Ellis doing? 


Silly - how are you my lovely? Have you fully recovered from the infection yet? I hope so thinking of you lots    I meant to ask you something for the past week or so I have been having pains in my fingers on both hands, is that a pg symptom? It's very odd it's almost like I have achy bones in each finger....   


Sleepy - How are you doing? sorry I haven;t replied to your PM yet! If your read this I am actually off work already so Im pretty much free to grab a cup of herbal tea anytime you and little Liam are free. I would love to do that in the next couple off weeks if you have a free afternoon in your diary?   


Toffeecat - I bet you are looking forward to your scan in a couple of weeks - not long time will fly and what a delight to see the little one again   


Samia - How are you and the lovely girls doing these days?   


Sharny and Mini me - how are you both doing?   


AFM - I saw the consultant at Kingston hospital a couple of time over the past 3-4 weeks as was having all day nausea that started again at around 25 weeks and they had to try a couple of different tablets to see which one would improve things best and glad to report that one of them called Metoclopramide seems to be doing a good job for me. I saw my GP again last week and as expected she has extended my sick leave until my maternity leave starts on 7th June. This means I am now actually off work until thw 19th January 2011!!! I am sure time will fly though once the baby's here.
The nursery is now very nearly finished, it looks so cute... we have gone white and blue for the interior (we have bought almost everything in the Scrapbook boys collection at Mamas and Papas!). I have washed all the baby clothes with non-bio washing liquid and all that's left to do now is to make the hospital bags and a few last minute purchases such as a thermometer... I hear that an ear one is best? Yummy mummies advice please?? I'd also welcome some advice regarding what to do about covering the baby whilst he sleeps in the first few weeks in his moses basket? My antenatal teacher recommends swaddling however I am struggling to find any nice swaddling blankets plus the he would not be able to suck his thumb if he wants to, sounds a bit restrictive to me... the alternative is I guess a babygro/sleeping bag but they look so big (even the first size ones) that I am worried the baby will be lost int those!
Also I have finished with my immune drips since week 29 when I had my last one which is good! Finally I am seeing the consultant at Kingston hosp next week at 34 weeks and I am getting quite nervous about the birth now, it all seems a bit real.


In case you are wondering why on earth I am typing this message at 5 o'clock in the morning it's because I am on one of these night's snacking sleep breaks! Been up since 4 am snacking and now waiting until I feel a little less full to go back to bed!   
The baby is moving lots as well which is so lovely and sometimes I really do wonder what he is up to ! Using my bladder as a trampoline I suspect and trying to escape through my belly button    


Please all look after yourselves lovely mummies to be and yummy mummies   


Pinpin x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

HI girls,

Quick one from me as I'm so so busy (well I'm expressing as we speak!! Sorry TMI!!!) to answer Pinpin's question regarding sleeping:  All 3 were swaddled but all reacted very differently to it: Aaliyah was swaddled but quickly (4 weeks) managed to find her way out of it and find her thumb which she has been sucking since!!! Keira also got swaddled and around 3 months she got too big for it so put her in a sleeping bag which she is still in!! She also got a dummy!! As for Eva, she was also swaddled and still is    !! She loves it and is quite a petite baby and I've tried to get her used to not being swaddled (during her afternoon nap) but she won't sleep without it!! She also like to have her head nearly all covered by it!!     Which peeps find strange but both older girls have comfort blankets which they used to also cover their head?? Strange hey? Will put a picture on ** of Eva just for you    Regarding swaddling blankets I wouldn't go mad with them, any nice blankets will do but I do believe Mothercare makes a nice light one    Hope that helps   

Bella I got that buggy and it's great and light and much better than these bulky travel system and fits nice and lovely in the boot of the car   

Charlie, hope everything comes back normal but don't worry too much if you have to take antibiotics they will give you ones that are alright in pregnancy    

Liz and Tanya   Catch up on ** where you can poke me some more   

Sleepy, Sharny, Mini and Toffeecat hope you are all well and taking care of yourselves   

AFM, all the girls are growing and keeping me very busy: Aaliyah was in a plaster cast for nearly 6 weeks after falling off the monkey bars at school, Keira is just being Keira and trying to see how far she can go    and litlle Eva is a bundle of joy    Starting to think of the next op and starting to feel butterflies in my belly    but I guess there's nothing I can do... Hope you're all well   

Sam


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Just a quick one in answer to Pinpin re swaddling. 
For us it was a non-starter as Ellis was desperate to have his arms free. Even the first night in hospital, he wriggled free of the midwives swaddling   
So, once we were home, we used a sheet and cellular blanket in his basinette and tried to keep him as tucked in as possible. This started to fail after a couple of months, so we swapped to a Grobag and to be honest with you I think we'll be keeping him in those until he's 12!   He likes to travel all over his cot at night and will often be found upside-down, back to front etc etc.

Yes dummy here (still!) too but the SIDS website recommends the use of them for sleeping, so who am I to argue!
Ellis liked to use his moo cow comforter to put over his head and still uses it for a cuddle.

So I guess with swaddling, all you can do is give it a go and see if they like it - but like Sam said, don't go overboard and buy lots of expensive ones as he might not like it.

Right then, off to poke Sam on **!     

xxx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you Liz and Samia there is nothing like experienced mummies to give the best advice   


I shall follow your advice and just get one simple swaddling blanket from Mothercare and if he decides he doesn't like the feel of being swaddled I shall set him free into sheets/blanket until he's big enough for the Grobag as they do sound very practical which me like!


Also any recommendations on a baby phone thingy system? I'm yet to buy one of those and completely confused and overwhelmed by the choices available! 


 
Lots of love
Pinpin x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hmmm baby monitors - again I think it's very personal choice. We have the Tommee Tippee SureSound monitor with the movement sensor pad.
It was brilliant when Ellis was little and in his basinette, but not so good when he went up to his cotbed, as the mattress was a little too thick and he kept wriggling off the pad, causing the alarm to go off.
After legging it off upstairs and shaking him awake on several occassions, as the alarm was going, we decided for our sanity, to take the sensor pad out. We were terrified about not having that extra warning, but soon felt more relaxed about it. We still use the audio monitor now.

Friends of mine have the one with video monitor but I don't think I would want to sit and watch Ellis on the tv all night (as much as I love him)   

Other friends have the BT one, but I can't remember now what they didn't like about it - think it kept turning itself off or something?

Fingers crossed for the iCandy arriving soon - so exciting picking up the shiny new pram! 

xxx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you Liz 


  Yeah i did think it would be strange having a video and watching the baby sleep    I do however like the idea of the sensor pad at least for the early days when you need all the reassurance you can get.


I shall call John Lewis again this pm to find out status on my shiny Icandy    I think they will soon get bored of the very hormonal french woman calling every day    


heehee


Pinpin x


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Pinpin - Good to hear from you!  Hope your icandy has arrived.....I fancy the icandy peach too!  Glad to hear you are off work and feeling well!  Not long to go now.....I bet the baby will be here before you know it although you sound is if you are ready for his arrival.  I've been looking at the Mamas and Papas catalogue this week too...there is so much to choose and I keep thinking that I need 2 of everything!

Samia - Hope thinking about Eva's next op is not too stressful.  At least you can take comfort from knowing how fantastically well she recovered last time.

Bella - I feel the same as you!  I can't believe that there are babies in there and keep expecting someone to tell me I have dreamt it all!  I can't wait until I can feel them kicking although I have been told that I will soon change my mind about that!  Not long now til you break up for half term and you can do more baby shopping!

AFM - I had my scan yesterday and we saw 2 perfect little babies!  It was amazing to see how much they have grown since the last scan!  One baby was sucking his thumb and one had the hiccups and was having a good kick.  They are literally lying right next to each other and the same way up so they looked like a complete mirror image of each other!  The scanner couldn't quite believe it.  They had exactly the same measurements and were spot on the right size for my dates so all looking good so far.  Luckily the scanner managed to find a membrane so they are in separate sacs but are sharing a placenta so they are identical.  She took a really good look at both of them so we got a good view and it looks like I have one chilled baby and one little wriggler!  I have been referred to Chelsea & Westminster as I'll need scans every 2 weeks now and apparently they are experts in complicated pregnancies.  I am just    that they both keep growing well and don't develop Twin-to-Twin transfusion syndrome (TTTS).  I am going on holiday for 2 weeks on Monday and was a bit worried about flying after the doctor asked me if I really have to go but the lady who did my scan said it's fine as long as I walk around and drink lots etc.  So my next scan will be in 4 weeks but apparently it's nearer to 20 weeks that TTTS can start to show.  Other good news is that I haven't got an infection so thank god I retested and didn't just do what the letter told me.  The midwife said that my other sample was probably contaminated.  Makes me realise I should always ask the doctor if I get anything like that through the post again.

Anyway I'll be off on holiday on Monday for 2 weeks so happy bump growing all Mummy's to be and hi to all the yummy Mummies!

Charlie xxxx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Evening All..........
Im gunna keep it short and sweet as i have just lost a really long post with lots of personals ARRRGGGGHHHH    

Anyways, Charlie so glad scan went well and you got to see your 2 little bubs today and fab that their both growing well x

Bella- Yay for only having a few weeks left of school, your 16w MW app should be soon? x

Pinpin- Hopefully the new meds are going to keep the sickness at bay, sounds like you have it all in hand ready for your little man to arrive x

Big hello to Silly, toffeecat, sam, sleppy and liz. Loving the top tips ladies  x

AFM- We had or 16w MD app today (although we are 15w 3days) anyway on plonking my bum, MW said she would not be listening to HB as i was not 16 week as sometimes it can not be found which causes panic........ with a little bit of persuasion and a bribe with a urine sample she gave in   
As soon as she put the doppler on my tummy she picked up bubbles HB straight way,  sooooo happy to hear it. 
Got consultant at hospital tommorow to see if they think i need any extra care due to my previous hydrosalphinx in my tube as theres a chance it could reappear. 
Apart from that just counting down the weeks until we get to see bubbles again x


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Evening ladies   

Charlie - SOOOO pleased that your scan went really well and you got to see two beautiful, happy babies!! So amazing that you could see one sucking it's thumb - how wonderful   What's TTTS?? Is that something that is specific to identical twins?? Great news that you'll be monitored so closely I'm sure that will give you peace of mind. Very jealous that you are off on holiday - where are you off to? Thank goodness you don't have an infection after all, but really annoying that they made you worry about it as that's the last thing you need.

Sharny - Brilliant that you got to listen to Bubbles heartbeat, that must have been really reassuring. Hope your appointment tomorrow goes well   I've got to wait another 2 weeks for my 16 week MW appointment, by which time I'll be 17 weeks. Still really debating whether to have a private scan at 18 weeks, but the abnormality scan costs £200   I just want to know that Squidge is still OK in there!

Pinpin - Sounds like you are now one organised Mummy to be!! Would love to see pics of your nursery, but even though I have an MA in Digital Media I couldn't figure out how to put pictures on here!! I'm loving the Mummy talk and am taking notes   

Sam - when is Eva's next op? I can't imagine how worrying it all must be    

Hi to all the other lovely ladies.

AFM: Booked a two night break at a lovely boutique hotel in the Cotswold's this evening. Saw a really good deal on travelzoo and managed to get 2 nights over half-term. All our friends who have children keep saying 'make the most of it while you can', so as much as we are super, super excited and thrilled to be having Squidge we are going to spoil ourselves and get those lay-ins whilst we can! My 1st years had their exam this morning and it couldn't have gone better, the exam question was pretty much the one I set last week as a mock, so really chuffed. Even managed to have a lunch break today and sat in the sun with an ice-cream. Such a novelty!!

Bella


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

To add to the sunshine I don't know if everyone will remember Lauralou 82 who used to post on the QM thread a few months ago as she has not been on the forum for a good few months now but I just saw on ** that she has had her twin boys in the early hours this am at just 29 weeks!

Both little baby boys in Neonat but mummy and babies seem to be doing OK!

i hope Laura won't mind me making this announcement here and that she'll be back to post a few piccies soon!


CONGRATULATIONS to Laura and DH on the birth of their baby boys  

Pinpin x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Just a quickie to say WOW! Can't believe Laura has had her baby boys already! I just messaged her a couple of weeks back to let her know about this thread, but it seems life is manic and the babies made an appearance before she posted.


Will be keeping everything crossed for those little boys to grow big, strong and healthy.


Will be back beginning of the week to post properly, but am reading everyday and thinking of you all x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Yoooohoooo! I'm sitting and writing a post, mere miracle!  


Pinpin - How are you finding this hot weather?? I'm OK as long as I don't start doing silly things in the heat of the day!   Tan is coming along nicely though! Baby monitors - As long as you can hear them you'll be fine. Remember SIDS is a very rare thing and although monitors with breathing sensors are a great step forward you have to think carefully before you get one. Only get one if you know it will settle your mind, some people it can make much worse on the anxiety scale, so just think through your options before you buy. I have a standard BT Hi-dS which cost around £50.


Bella -   Completely with you on the making the most of things while you can..... not in a way to say that having a family is a pain, but just that this is the last time it will ever you and DH alone again being able to do things at the drop of a hat, and when the Squidge comes you'll be far too tired to appreciate each other........ until you're settled that is. I keep thinking that I only have 38 days max of being able to respond to phonecalls saying 'We are going for a drink, wanna come?' with a YES! And that is quite scary, but lovely too....  


Sharny - Glad your midwife had a go at listening in to Bubbles, and that you got to hear him/her. Do you think you'll find out the sex on your next scan?? Seems I'm the only person that opted for a surprise and am now beginning to wonder what I am missing....?  


Charlie - Guessing you are far away by now on holiday!!! But great news on the scan and glad to hear you have your antenatal care set up, sounds like you'll be well looked after. If you have any questions on TTTS then please don't hesitate to PM me anytime.  


Lauralou82 -   Think you'll have better things to do than read this but congrats on the births of you boys and hope they are doing well. Be sure to post sometime in the future with piccys of course!


Liz - I can see you are going to be our mummy expert on this thread!!!   


Sam - Glad the girls are doing well, I love the piccys on **! Keep them coming! Hope that things move forward with Eva well and that all will be over soon. How long does the entire treatment phase take?  


Hi to Toffeecat and Sleepy (hope you are enjoying your time away) and all other lurkers.


AFM - 38 days (MAXIMUM!) and counting in the heat  Had a scan last Tuesday and all well, Tiger 1 was 4lb and head down, and Tiger 2 was 4lb 2oz and lying across the top of my uterus still! However, had a really uncomfortable day on Thursday with all sorts of shifting and stuff going on in there, and I am now convinced that Tiger 2 has moved down to my left along side his/hers brother/sister. Have so much more room there now and can eat and breathe fairly normally again. Still can't reach my feet to moisturise them though   That is my DH's lovely job. My friend brought me some Mama Bee's (from Burt's Bees) Leg and Foot revitiliser and it is simply amazing!!! It has cooling properties and rosemary to help circulation, which I am in dire need of with my elephant feet   I put it on before I go to bed (well DH does!) and it make my legs really cool, cold even, which is lovely is this weather.


Feel like I have 'dropped' in last couple of days, have a heavy pressure feeling down there (sorry TMI!) and waddling like a gooden. Was getting twitchy thinking that they might come early with all this happening but then realised that since Tiger 2 has moved my Braxton Hicks have really died down, which must be a good sign. Just a few in the evenings now and thats it.


Have everything ready now, just got to order the nappy service and away we go. Can't wait to meet my tigers....... beginning to wonder who is in there, boys or girls, what they look like, what they smell like, hair/no hair. Goodness I am so blooming excited!


Love to all


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

2sillybilliesand3cats said:


> and when the Squidge comes you'll be far too tired to appreciate each other........ until you're settled that is.


Hmmmm, not sure when that happens - we're still in a state of perma-poopness   

Sorry - will try and post properly later. Things have been manically manic lately 

Hope you're all well and blooming and not struggling too much in this heat (although it looks like that was Summer!)  

xxx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hellloooooo, 


I'm so sorry I haven't been around for ages, I've been manic with all my freelance work and quite frankly walking around in a bit of a daze! (more about this later!) I've been reading lots whilst commuting but the signal is always too rubbish to reply anyway I'm at home for a few days this week so first job is to catch up with all of you   


Liz, Sleepy and Sam – So great to see our yummy mummies on this thread, I'm loving all the advice keep it coming. 


Silly – How you doing my love? You are keeping me on the edge of my seat, everytime we don't hear from you for a few days I think the Tigers must have made an appearance! It sounds like you are enjoying your maternity leave, I'm sooooooooooooooooo excited for you. Bless your DH for looking after your feet xx


Lauralou – CONGRATULATIONS!!!!     Can't wait to see some pics! 


Charlie – Hope you are having a fab time on your hols. It sounds like your little twinnies are doing really well, amazing that they already look identical! 


Sharny – Great that your midwife appointment went well, I had mine last week too. It was so much better than last time, all my bloods and tests came back fine and I felt really well looked after. I was lucky enough to hear baba's heatbeat too, amazing!! 


Bella – A romantic weekend away sounds like a great idea, all the books and magazines recommend it. I love the way they all seem to nickname it a babymoon   


Pinpin – How you feeling hun? Has your shiny new iCandy arrived? So exciting. I have been driving my DH mad over this last week as I have fallen in love with the new Silver Cross Surf but as it's only just been released very few places seem to have it in, I've turned into a crazy lady trying to track one down, I don't know if it's my hormones but I HAVE TO HAVE ONE!!!   


Toffee – Good luck with your midwife appointment this week and your scan next week, exciting times   


AFM – I don't know if you've guessed already from the amount of times I've said 'exciting' in this post but I've gone into overdrive this last week. I've been so lucky not to have any MS but my main symptom has been total and utter exhaustion, I feel like I've been asleep for the past 16 weeks! Anyway I've hit 17 weeks and I've noticed a massive shift, I've got SO MUCH ENERGY that I can't sit still and I just feel so overwhelmingly happy and excited.    


My little bump (aka Chip) is feeling proper now and getting harder to hide, I can't stop rubbing and chatting to it (told you I was going mad!) and I'm convinced I've started to feel some flutters of movement... what is it supposed to feel like? Sometimes I feel full on twinges and others it's just a kind of itchy flutter, mind you it's so slight that it could just be wishful thinking    


Promise I'll stop talking in a minute but last but not least I really do feel like I've been going a bit mad, like proper crazy lady, loosing my marbles kinda stuff... in the last week or so I've left my laptop on a busy train, made a very silly but thankfully repairable mistake at work, forgotten to put some chicken that I bought for dinner in the fridge and dropped and smashed several items in the kitchen... the list goes on. Please tell me this won't last... I'm not sure I could be trusted with a baby right now, I'll probably leave it on the bus or something!!!! 


Lots of love, 
Mini xxxxxxx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello hello my lovely pregnant FF,


Our new thread is quite quiet at times but it makes it easier for everyone to follow I guess   


Mini me - you sound really really happy and so should you!    THe second trimester is lovely isn't it? Enjoy the energy burst right now as the last trimester you might start waddling a bit like Silly and I!!! Don't worry about the clumsiness and being forgetful I was and afraid still am exactly like that and regularly drop things in the kitchen and even drove in another parked car on Kingston hospital car park at around 25 weeks I think it was...   
I started to feel the first flutters at around 19 weeks I think and they felt like a butterfly was flying inside my belly and gently caressing my stomach. They quickly became clear tiny little kicks at around 22 weeks and then soon transformed into fascinating movements with little feet/bum sticking out giving my tummy weird shapes and keeping my DH examining every little or big movement in the evenings. It's really sweet as the baby now clearly responds to his voice when he comes close and talks to him the baby jumps and starts kicking around like he wants to come out through my belly button      My DH massages my belly with Bio Oil every evening (I highly recommend as so far no stretch marks!) and the baby comes to the surface sticking all his bits out as though he is enjoying the massage himself. It makes us laugh     The baby often gets hiccups too so I get a regularly jumping stomach for a few minutes!
Oh and I hope you manage to track that fab pushair you have chosen   


Liz, Samia and Sleepy - I soon will be asking lots of questions me thinks! I hope you are all well and enjoying motherhood. If any of you are happy to share their birthing experience I would be happy to hear it. I think it took me a long time to let myself believe that i was actually going to have a baby but now it feels very real and I'm starting to get more a more worried about giving birth, seems very real now!   


Silly - I hope the little ones make their appearance when you wish    It does feel like the last final weeks are dragging.... "Not long now" is what I keep repeating myself. Are you actually supposed to feel a drop in the few days leading up to the birth then?


Bella - when is your weekend away? I hope you will enjoy it, it sounds lovely    How's the baby shopping list going then? Have you ticked anything off it yet?


Toffee - how are you doing? How did the scan go?   


Charlie - I hope you are enjoying your holiday    where did you go?




Sharny - glad to hear that the MW appointment went well and you got to hear the HB    How did the consultant appt go?




AFM - like I said further up we are starting to get excited to meet our little boy and anxious at the same time about the birth. I have a consultant appointment this afternoon at Kingston Hosp and not sure what they'll do/say but we'll see. I have got much bigger these past couple of weeks and can definitely feel the weight of carrying a baby with my body aching (knees, back and fingers in particular).
I seem to eat all day long and feel a bit like a cow stuffing myself. Antenatal classes still going well and have one tonight on breastfeeding. I am however still waiting to receive the Icandy peach but John Lewis have promised it should arrive next week... it better !   
Also I keep myself busy looking for a new house as DH and I have decided now might be a good time to upsize a little as I spend so much time at home and although our flat is quite big it doesn't have a private garden only communal and since soon there'll be 3 of us it would be nice to have a garden. Hard to find anything nice though so I keep on looking...
It was our wedding anniversary on Monday and my DH came home with a HUGE bouquet and a card that I struggled to finish reading as he had written such emotional words in it    I don't think I would be where i am 8 months pregnant without his amazing support.


Right I should go and check on my jacket potato in the oven to see if it's ready yet...... yummmmmm!


Lots of love to all, look after yourselves and your bumps or little ones   


Pinpin x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Silly & Pinpin - you're on that home run now! How exciting 

With regards birthing experiences - here is my birth story that I posted on the 'Birth Story' thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=182107.0

That way you can all decide whether or not you want to read it - for me it was a very happy experience  (apart from the rapid dilation - ouch!) and as I said before, the 2 midwives I saw on the day were absolutely amazing!

I do regularly read both the QM's threads to see how you are all getting on but unfortunately don't get masses of time to do proper personals 

x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh thank you Liz for sharing your birth story with us   
It is a very positive one and I like that you liked Kingston Hospital   


Pinpin x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey up!


Liz - Loved reading your birth story, it has made me miss my job now, and made me realise just how lucky I am to be a part of such a special event in so many peoples lives. You sound like a toughy, and that you coped extremely well, and what a lovely midwife you had. And lucky you for getting s single room, no need to say I will be too, as a member of staff they have to, otherwise their is no confidentiality from my caseload of women    lucky me! Also glad to read that you had a surprise with they sex, I'm not the only one   


Pinpin -   Yes the last few week are dragging a bit but like you I just keep saying, not long now, and a month on Tuesday, nearly 34 weeks, blah blah blah. Have also be indulging in marathon knitting, keeps the time passing! Will be starting to hand express some milk for the tigers from Monday (but don't you do it until 36 weeks and only if you want, the only reason I am is to get a good supply for two babies. When you have one you generally don't need to take this approach!) so that is another landmark. And then 2 weeks later I am starting on the accupuncture and raspberry leaf tea to see if I can get anything going. Feeling soooo heavy now, although not sure if I am getting any bigger. DH says I must be because my stretch marks are rising up my tummy at an incredible rate (despite the Bio Oil  ), and the movements are very uncomfortable when they both get going and feel very restricted, like there is no room. But saying that, I still love it every time they move and still feel incredibly special to be pregnant and well. Fancy a coffee before we pop?  


Mini -   Glad you are getting excited now, it is an amazing feeling when it hits you that things WILL be OK, and that you can finally allow yourself to revel in the amazing reality that you are going to have a family and achieve your dream. I started buying at around 20 weeks, and since then have spent what can only be described as an incredible amount of dollar! I saved the big purchases for when I finished work (26 weeks lady of leisure) to give me something to do while I was off rather than twiddling my thumbs like I am now! As for movements, I felt my first really early at around 12 weeks   (confirmed by scan) and it felt like I needed to pass wind but then nothing would come. You could see vibrations in my tummy at 16 weeks and DH could also feel it by this point, but think all this is to do with me having twins. Everyone is so different, but when the movements really get going they'll be no mistaking it, it is unlike anything you have felt before.


Sam - Loving the ** story about Papa John, made me chuckle.  


Hi to all you other yummy mummies x


AFM - Took myself off for a pedicure today and now feel lovely and floaty and my toenails look great. After not being able to reach them for a LONG time, they look suitably polished and beautiful.......  


Then went into Kingston for a spot of lunch and to stock up on my wool supplies, have knitted a romper, two pairs of booties, four hats and am about to start a cardigan for a friends little girl today. All in two weeks! But it does make the time pass quicker, before I know I've been knitting for four hours and DH is home from work and I need a big wee!  


I have been getting a bit nervous the last 48 hours or so and I'm not too sure why, maybe hormonal?   It has become very hard to distinguish one twin from another when I get movement since tiger 2 moved. I keep telling myself that I am getting a phenomenal amount of movement at times and ALL OVER (literally) and so they must both be moving and I have nothing to worry about. I keep thinking that I have gotten so far and everything is so close it could all be snatched away from me in a blink of an eye. Is it normal to feel totally scared like this? Keep having nightmares too that I have the tigers but they are nowhere to be found and no-one can tell me where they are.......   


Anyway, I'm off to start a very cute cardigan......... I love knitting for little girls   


Lots of love to all xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Silly - I too was scared stiff, right up until the point that I saw Ellis in front of me, with my own eyes! I think it's only natural - especially for anyone having taken a difficult journey to get here.
However please try and relax and enjoy it as much as you can as that is my one big regret - letting the worry take over from the enjoyment of finally being pregnant   
The tigers will be absolutely fine and are biding their time, in preparation for their grand entrance.
Can I ask if it feels weird being pregnant for you? It must be strange having so much knowledge about pregnancy and seeing births, but now being on the other side IYKWIM?

Pinpin - yes, has the iCandy arrived yet (or shouldn't I ask?). Are those bags packed now?   
Are you doing the NCT antenatal classes and if so where are you doing them? I only ask as our breastfeeding counsellor scared the pants off all the men in the group, with her very graphic pictures   
A bit late I know, but Happy Anniversary and good luck with the house hunt - will you stay local?
Mini - lovely to hear that you're feeling so excited about everything    

Hello everyone else - best go and get myself organised whilst Ellis naps

xxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Mini - So pleased to hear from you. I was getting worried at one point that something was wrong! I completely understand the totally knackered perminante state and I'm so pleased that at 17 weeks you seem to have finally passed that stage. Like you I have been SO lucky not to have any of the horrible symptoms such as MS, just tiredness. I know what you mean as well about finally getting excited and was like a small child when my buggie arrived last week. I had a look at the Surf you are lusting after (looks very sexy!!), too big for me though as I'll be getting public transport quite a bit and want something lightweight and portable. Try this place http://www.a3babybarn.co.uk/index.html if you still haven't managed to track one down. I haven't been there myself, but according to Silver Cross they should stock the new Surf.

Pinpin - Hearing you talk about the baby recognising your DH's voice nearly made me cry!! I can't wait for that to happen as DH is just SO excited. He's been talking to Squidge and kissing my bump practically everyday since we got the BFP (even though I've told him that Squidge can't really hear anything yet  ). Giving birth must all just seem so real now. A friend has lent me a book called 'Childbirth Without Fear' but I haven't looked at it yet as I don't want to get freaked out too soon!! I can't believe your ICandy hasn't arrived yet either, thats totally rubbish. My first one had a fault and we had to send it back so really make sure you try all of the attachments etc. My replacement arrived on Friday and it's all starting to seem real and exciting now!!

Silly - WOW!! You are a one woman knitting factory, I'm very impressed. I don't think I've ever knitted in my life, but I'm quite arty and am going to give it a try in the summer holidays. I've found out that John Lewis offer a couple of sessions a week for beginners and as I'll have two months off before my due date, it sounds like the perfect past time! Glad to hear that you're getting the pampering in -very wise. I'm a big fan of pampering  I completely understand how anxious you must be getting now and I know that you're finding it hard to pass the time, but they will be here in no time at all. I can't believe that you've been strong enough to not find out the sex - how exciting!! My money is on one boy and one girl. I'm still desperate to know 

How are all the other yummy mummy's and yummy mummys-to-be doing?? I really think that we'll have another round of BFP very soon    from the current PUPO girls.

AFM: I'm so relieved that it's half-term  This week they have found my maternity cover for the teaching part of my job and also another person for my senior manager responsibilities so I'm already handing stuff over which is great. Said goodbye to my second years which was really sad last week, but got some lovely presents from my favourite class including a really cute bumble bee outfit for Squidge!! DH and I are really looking forward to our break in the Cotswolds this week and even if the weather isn't great, it will be lovely just having lay-ins, reading the papers and eating cream teas!

I'm known by my friends to be a bit of a bargain hunter, so just thought I'd share the fact that Mama's & Papa's have got 30% off maternity clothes until 6th June. I've been super impressed with the jeans that I got there and I also got some really lovely shorts last week (before I knew about the discount  ). I also bought a brilliant book called 'The Resourceful Mum's Handbook' which I had a look at in John Lewis and then got £3.50 cheaper on Amazon. For a first time mum it guides you through all of the purchases you need, and tells you what to try and borrow and what to not bother with. It also has lots of things that you can make etc and how to have a baby on a budget.

Like Mini I can't wait until I can feel Squidge. I thought I could the other day, but it was a false alarm  . I just hope that everything is still OK as I have got another week and a half until I have my next MW appointment. I've booked another private scan for 20 weeks just to set my mind at rest, and then have the NHS one at 22 weeks. I'm now 16 and a half weeks pregnant which is just bonkers!!! I really can't believe how quickly the weeks are going by.

Love to you all 
Bella 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Where is everybody


Bella -   Hope you are enjoying your time away in the Cotwolds, with all those cream teas and lovely walks. Not long now and I am sure you will be able to feel Squidge.


Liz -   Thanks for the reassurance on me not officially going bonkers, well not yet anyway. Luckily my two midwives, who are both good friends, have put me straight. I think that being a midwife isn't exactly healthy when you are pregnant, you read into everything even more so than if you have no knowledge. Some things I know absolutely not to worry about, which is a benefit, but at times I worry myself about what could be, rather than what actually is. I pan out all of these scenarios in my head and relive bad experiences at work and convince myself that the same will happen to me. I guess because I am exposed to it I think it happens more often than it does   but my friends have reminded me that all my scans have been normal, I have had a perfectly good pregnancy for twins, and the chances of anything happening now are so small that I really shouldn't worry   I just feel that I have gotten so far, and only a few weeks left, would be terrible if sometihg went wrong now. And also, as desperate as I am for them to come, I'm not ready yet because I really don't want them to go to NICU  


Pinpin-   How are you my lovely, feeling the heat? Has the coveted iCandy arrived yet Good luck on the house hunting.


Charlie - Hope you are enjoying your time away  


Toffeecat - Haven't heard from you in a long long time, hope everything is OK, have you had your 13 week scan yet?  


Sleepy - Are you back from your trip yet? Would love to meet up soon  


Sam - How are things with you, any news on next step for little Eva  


Mini - Was good to hear from you on here last week, glad all is going well, any more hints of movement?  


Sharny - How are you my lovely...?  


Tarzangal and Vesper - Really hope you can pluck up the courage to come and join us soon, we need lots more chat!  


Any lurkers out there, mums to be, yummy mummies, even if you haven't joined the QM IVF thread, please feel free to join us on here anytime, we would love to hear from you.  


AFM - Feeling a bit better as I explained to Liz just above. Still feeling anxious but think this is normal with the impending birth of two little ones on the horizon. I think I am finally finished shopping wise, and ready for their arrival, although everytime I read a book or magazine, they seem to convince me that I could do with something else, and I must have it, and poof, there goes another dollar. Latest purchases, two different baby bouncers, for variety of course, and a twin sling, very handy although DH will be carrying initially as I would have had CS.


My midwife is coming round tonight for cupcakes and tea, and to prep me for my CS. All very real now.


Am feeling extraordinarily tired and after standing for about 15 minutes, my legs and feet really feel the weight of the pregnancy. I am all out front, which means it is pulling on my back somewhat and I have developed that lovely pregnancy pose of lordosis. But otherwise well, fairly active, but mainly around the house and garden with the odd food shopping trip. Friends and family come to see me now which is lovely, people are so sweet sometimes. 


Knitting still going well, although did have a lull of a couple of days.


Lots of love to all


SillyBillyMe xx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi All,

Hope ur all enjoying the lovely weather.... i've had this week off as it's half term and the kids have gone on holiday   

We had our consultant appointment a couple of weeks ago, she said she was not concerned about my previous hydrosalphinx, even if it did refill while pregnant. Which was re-assuring to hear.
I have borrowed a doppler from my SIL and i cant put the thing down    luckly enough we have found bubbles heatbeat more or less straight away every time, its just sooo lovely to lay there and listen to that little thumping sound.
Also i have had a couple of fluttery sensations in my tummy today, feels kinda like a bubbly feeling....... does that sound like it could be bubs...?   

We have been really naughty.......all along we said we would not find out the sex, but the guessing and not knowing has got the better of me and we have a private gender scan booked for tomorrow, so excited!!!!!

Hope you all have a fab weekend and the sun stays out xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Silly - nearly there!!! How did the appointment with the mid-wife go? Sorry to hear that you're completely knackered, hope you're not suffering too badly in this heat as well    Glad that you have lots of visiters to keep you company, but make sure you take it easy young lady!

Sharny - I'm sooooo jealous that you get to find out the sex tomorrow that's so cool!! We're having a private scan, but I'm combining it with the 20 weeks abnormality so have to wait another 3 weeks. PLEASE log on and tell us tomorrow - I'm so excited for you! Also loving the Doppler - can you let me know which one you've borrowed as I might investigate for myself!

AFM: Had a wonderful time in the Cotswolds and the hotel was amazing - just what the doctor ordered! Off tomorrow to Brighton to see my family and have a BBQ as my brother has managed to get the day off, my parents have just come back from holiday, my SIL is on maternity leave and I can't wait to see my 4 year old niece who is also off on half-term   

Enjoy the sun everyone 
Bella    xx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey- Just to let you all know we are having a baby BOY.....................He is growing really well and we got a fab 3d colour picture of him   

We are just soo happy, esp DH as he was the last male in the family so our little boy can carry on the Brown surname x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

All these boys, we need some girls......... when was the last time a QM gal had a girl..... Sam has used all the girls up


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Sharny –    it's blue!!!!!!! Congratulations hun, so exciting!!!! 


I can't wait to find out, I'm so done with being patient! DH didn't want to but I've twisted his arm on the strict condition that we don't tell anyone... I haven't asked if I'm allowed to tell my FF girls yet but I'm guessing that might be breaking the rules   


Silly – I admire your ability to wait, maybe you will break the trend and have twin girlies   




xxxxx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

hello all  

a couple of quick questions though I am a bit of an interloper as still a few days from OTD even though I am 4 pee sticks up, all strong BFP's  

sillybilly am doing slightly better on the food but still threw up one meal in 3 so far today! you said not to bother ringing QMH as they will tell me off   probably a good call as I don't take being told off well! 

however I've got all confused  
1. OTD - do I just call the normal number and leave a message with name or results? 
2. how long normally til first scan?
3. pessaries - I've noticed that some clinics keep you on them for 13 weeks - does QMH?

Thanks as I'm sure these are really obvious questions but I'm freaking out gently (in a stress free way, obviously)

 all


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

2sillybilliesand3cats said:


> All these boys, we need some girls......... when was the last time a QM gal had a girl..... Sam has used all the girls up


SarahTM - with Olive - although strictly speaking Olive is a Hammersmith bubba (but then again she could have been a frostie from Sarah's QM's cycle as she had them transferred) 

Well done on everyone getting their much loved BFP's and for those that have found out the flavour 

Vesper - things may have changed but when I was at QM's they only gave you Cyclogest for 2 weeks as they treat it similar to a normal pg, in that your body should creating enough of it's own by then.
However, I know some friends that have gotten their GP to prescribe to 13 weeks.
Just leave a message on the normal number & Julie or Katie will probably call you back  
QM's won't usually do the first scan until after 7 weeks to try and ensure that a heartbeat can be seen

x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Mini - Tut tut, be patient my love, think of the surprise...........   no really, some people bond better with there babies when they know the sex, and there are so many other surprises to have, will they have hair, short or long, big or small, etc etc. What do you think you have? Not so sure on your prediction for twin girls, I have no girlie feelings in this pregnancy at all, however much I'd love a little girl, don't think I'll get one (obviously not important but still.....  ) I think it is two boys, lots of people have gone for boy/girl and just a couple for two girls. I have been convinced from the beginning that tiger two is a boy..........


Margot - Ah yes, sure there are lots of girls really, just I don't know them all!  


Vesper -   Welcome to the thread. Just call QMH on OTD and tell them you have had a positive test and leave your number. They will call you back to arrange a scan, which will seem like a lifetime away   but will be for just over 7 weeks (mine was 7+4) this way there is no confusion about a viable heartbeat. The cyclogest is usually just until your OTD they will probably tell you to stop, and once you are pregnant technically your body should be producing enough progesterone to keep the pregnancy going. I came off it on OTD and have had no problems. Both tigers stuck and doing very well. 


With regards to MS, I found it useful to keep a diary of what I ate and when I was sick. That way I could see any patterns between food type and time of day etc. I found that I could really only eat bland food on good days, and lived off dairy, plain toast, ready salted crisps, and chicken soup (Covent Garden). I drank ginger and lemon tea, and ate crystillised ginger although can't go near the stuff now, brings bad bad memories! I like you had it really really early, from 4 days before my OTD hence why I tested early   Then it got really bad at 6 weeks, resulting in two trips to hospital and a cocktail of meds just to be able to tolerate water. It can feel like you are never going to reach the stage where you feel good, but believe me, you do, except in very rare circumstances. Don't push yourself too far if it gets really bad, tuck yourself up and sleep it off even if it means time off work (I took a month off!). This is a precious time and you have to look after yourself, work will still be there when you feel better. In summary this is all the stuff I tried, some worked on and off, some clearly didn't -


* Bland, salty, high carb foods
* Avoiding high fat, and fried food (however much you crave it!)
* Ginger based products
* Low fat dairy to settle the old tummy
* Peppermint Tea
* Hard boiled sweets, just to take any horrible taste out of my mouth
* Avoid acidic foods, which meant no fruit/juice for quite some time
* Sea Bands (most chemists do them, they are actually for travel sickness)
* Relaxation CD's
* Sleeping to avoid it
* Sipping water
* Eventually medication, including Metachlopramide, Domperidone, Gaviscon, Mucogel, but eventually found that Cyclizine was the one for me, I was on it from  6 weeks until 12+1 when I miraculously felt better. However drugs should only be taken if the risk of not taking them outweighs the risks of the drugs. Obviously you want to avoid things medicinal when you are in the first trimester.  
* I found that in the first 13 weeks of pregnancy I didn't eat hardly any fruit or veg at all because I just couldn't tolerate it. But it didn't do my babies any harm. If you can tolerate it then obvously go for it, it is better than crisps and toast anyday!
* Keep a diary and find patterns.


Hope that helps!


Off to the pub with a good friend tonight, wonder if it will be my last time..........


Hi to everyone else out there, hope you have fab weekends


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Sharny - CONGRATULATIONS!!!              That's such great news - so pleased for you. You can start buying clothes now     . Was it easy for them to tell?? My niece always had her legs crossed even though my brother was desperate to know! Now it's time to work on the name short list   

Silly - you should write a book on the joys of MS you're a total expert!! I completely forgot that you were hospitalised twice due to to MS - I'm so lucky I've (hopefully) escaped it, although my SIL is still throwing up at 36 weeks, the poor thing.  Hope you had fun at the pub....

Vesper - First of all HUGE congratulations on being pregnant, I'm just about to post a message on the other board as I've been away this week. But here are some dancing banana's just for you       Just to warn you though that after the initial shock, excitement and general elation, a few days later I was hit by a huge bout of anxiety and worry which nobody warns you about.  I know that quite a few BFP ladies on here felt the same too. So if you are feeling like that it's totally normal. I honestly found the 3 week wait (for the first scan) so much more stressful than the 2ww as due to our circumstances we're aware of chemical pregnancies, etc, etc. BUT most people go on to see that beautiful little heart beat and have healthy pregnancies, so try not to worry.  With regards to taking pessaries I was told to stop taking them, but continued to take them for 3 more days just in case and so far, so good!!

Mini - whens your 20 week scan?? Would your DH actually know if you told us the sex   ??!! xx

AFM: Got a stinking cold BOO!! which makes it even harder to sleep now as I can't breath!! Had a lovely day yesterday in Brighton with my family and apparently my niece sobbed all the way home as she said she was missing me which was lovely.  Felt a bit down this morning as I'm desperate to know that Squidge is still OK and had convinced myself that something was wrong even though there is no evidence for this silly assumption   So to help reassure my stupid self I've ordered a Doppler on Amazon that is only £20 and has got lots of really good reviews. Then if I'm feeling anxious, I can (hopefully) listen to Squidge's heartbeat   

Bella   xx


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Hello yummy mummies!

Its been a while since my last post, I've been so caught up with work and trying to get over the nerves as I approached my 12 week scan!

Sharny - its SO exciting that you know you're having a boy - wow!!!  I'm so thrilled for you, thats excellent news. I'm like you, as much as everyone says it will be a lovely surprise to not find out, DH and I have decided we've had enough surprises and are going to find out what we're having. We've decided to tell a porkie pie to anyone who asks if we checked and say we didn't check. I just know that if they all knew WE knew, everyone would be trying to second gues us all the time from things we said and that would probaby drive us nuts!!!

Vesper - congrats on being pregnant and welcome to our board! Sorry to hear about the morning sickness - I had it pretty bad too, esp around the 8-9 week mark but its really subsided now so hang on in thre, it will get better!!   

Big hello to Silly, Pinpin, Mini, Bella, and Liz!! I hope you are all doing really well. xx

AFM, I had my 12 week scan on Friday and all went really really well    It was an amazing experience as I'm certain you can all remember and it was very emotional. I had my midwife appt the week before which also went well and now, finally, I am starting to really feel like I can enjoy my pregnancy!! 

Big hugs to you all, hope you've been enjoying the fantastic weather this weekend,

Lots of love. xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello girlies,


Bella - I hope the cold is getting better    I can understand the anxiety and i too got a doppler when I was 10 weeks!!!! (but was way too early to find the HB so got myself more worried than reassured at the time   ) But ever since i was 16 weeks me and DH listen to the baby's HB regularly and it's definitely got stronger and louder which is lovely. Now DH can hear the HB by just putting his ear against my belly   


Vesper - I think Silly has covered it all regarding MS and given you the best possible advice. Good luck with it all    


Toffeecat - glad to hear that the 12 weeks scan went well. It is  relief to cross that 12 weeks mark and knowing that all is well isn't it?   


Silly - Your updates on ** make me smile    wondering each day if the babies will be here the next    they'll be here soon that's for sure now !! WOOPWOOP!
I heard that a few days before giving birth you are supposed to feel a drop down below when the baby's head is getting engaged - is it true? I haven't felt a drop yet and quite happy with that as I'm in the process of swapping hospitals (!!! more on that further down) and would like everything to be properly sorted before my little man makes an appearance !


Sharny - congrats you're on the blue team as well    it makes it so real to know doesn't it?




Mini me - I'm defo with you on the finding out the sex thing and having been patient enough !!!! When are you finding out? You have to share with us, it's not like we are going to tell anyone about it   




Liz - you are as always so helpful to everyone on here    how is Ellis doing?   


AFM - Believe it or not the Icandy STILL HASN'T arrived ! I'm supposed to get an update from John Lewis tomorrow as they said it should be this week    Girls I shall pass on the sound advice that Liz gave me a few weeks back: DO NOT HANG ABOUT to order your prams/pushairs!! At least we have the maxi cosi car seat so if the baby makes an early appearance we have that !
Also DH and I have been thinking lots about Kingston hospital and we have heard some good and bad reviews as you do but consistently comments about the fact that the care and service you get there is excellent if it's not busy but if it is busy it can be a different story. Also the fact that i have not twice seen the same Dr at Kingston hospital during my antenatal appts makes me a bit shaky. This kind of had us worried as we aren't exactly warming to the idea of arriving to the hospital in labour with a lottery ticket in our hands and as Kingston do not offer a tour of their maternity ward we went for a tour of the Epsom General Hospital Maternity ward on saturday as we had heard good things about them and I have to say that we were impressed (clean, quiet, nice friendly staff, didn't feel like a factory, 6 birthing rooms, 5 single ensuite post-natal rooms, neo-natal unit if the baby needs, operating theater if required for delivery all looked good)!    Although it's a smaller unit than Kingston the tour certainly made me feel reassured so we are going for it.... I'm getting my GP to send a referral today and Epsom will send me an antenatal appointment (hopefully I won't give birth until this is all in place!).
Also I don't know if anyone has thought about stem cells collection but DH and I have decided to do it with Virgin Health Bank so I am having the site of collection changed as well from kingston to epsom but I have to say they are being very helpful and so far quite straight forward!
It's all becoming so real now I can't believe I am changing hospitals at the last minute like that! Mine and baby's bags are ready.... oooooooohhhhhh!


Lots of love to all,


Pinpin x


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Quick one from me!

Pinpin - thanks so much for posting what you did about Epsom hospital! I live in Epsom Downs so Epsom's our obvious hospital choice but I haven't done any research on it! Our midwife gave us the number to call when we want to book a tour nearer the time but its really reassured me to hear your positve views - phew!

Thanks a lot. xx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

good afternoon lovely ladies

bella boo to the cold - that is just cheeky!
toffeecat congratulations on the 12 week scan! How exciting! It probably sounds strange but it's so good to know MS has an expiry date...
pinpin sounds like you've found somewhere you're very comfortable - fingers crossed for that lcandy - unbelievable! when did you order?
silly you are such a  star! thank you so much for all your advice - really appreciated. feel much more confident that I can find something (anything!) to eat now...  I am keeping a food diary and have found super manuka honey sweets which are all natural and have kept breakfast down for the last few days... Did wake up at 2am feeling sick but small sips of water kept supper and me put! Ginger unfortunately is unexpectedly unbearable - I love it normally but right now even the idea makes me feel rough... flavourwise anything is fine as long as it is not fatty (or ginger) and I am back on skimmed milk after attempting to move to full fat or semi because they just don't work right now! mainly eating hoummous and pitta bread with occasional doses of smoothie or bean pots - should probably buy shares in innocent as they are making up half my diet! 

AFM I am taking the risk and joining you ladies full time - another clear blue today and the number of weeks has gone up so maybe just maybe this is a real bump! Also have scan booked for 28th - 3 weeks today. I think that will make me 7-8 weeks if all goes to plan

another question - I have heard from a friend that there is surestart yoga and though I am very (VERY) early on, i would like to go - does anyone know how I go about joining or do I need to wait for scan and antenatal visits and stuff?

crikey that feels quite real suddenly slightly overwhelmed by how much there is to think about suddenly and haven't quite got the right words.

hope everyone is having a good day

xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Evening girls,

Just a quick one from me as I'm so busy (well I'm lying really:just addicted to ** and specially FARMVILLE!!!    ) to say hello to everyone and also input my thoughts on Epsom Hospital where I've had all 3 girls: I've got to say that I couldn't fault them and the staff were very friendly and even though the 3 births were very different I've had no problems and no complaint whatsoever!! DD1 and DD2 were born in the same room,same bed but different midwife even though my first one still works there!!  

Hope you're all well   

Sam


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Ladies   
I'm after some buggy/pram advise.........we like the 2 in 1 pramette style ones.
Been eyeing up the silvercross surf and the apple icandy although cant find the total price for either online as it seems you buy the chassis and the carrycot and all the xtra goodies separately (but gives no price   )

Any advise/info would be appreciated x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Sharny,

I've gone through a few prams (to my husband desbelief!! "Do you really need a new pram?" is his favorite question!!) I've still got the silver cross classic which is quite bulky but I loved it and baby has a lot of room in it and it has a sleep over with it which Eva still uses!! Don't know much about the icandy, the only thing I'd say is I love my McLaren techno XT which is light and baby can lie right down. I've had a few gracos and right now I've got my eyes on a Jusonne but trying to convince hubby to change my double one which is only 7 months old   
Don't know if that helps   

Sam xx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hi Sharny, 

We've pretty much decided on the Silver Cross surf, the prices given in their catalogue are;

Surf pushchair (Inc chassis + seat unit + baby nest + raincover + insect net) = £325
Essentials pack (Inc parasol + hood + seat apron + seat liner) = £125
Carrycot = £115 (although I've been told this isn't needed as the pushchair does lay completely flat

I'm guessing different shops will give different package prices but this gives you a rough idea, have you checked out the Silvercross ******** page? There are a few reviews and some extra pics on there.  As you can see I've become a bit of a Surf geek, I can't wait to order ours!!

Hi to everyone else, lots of love,
Mini xxxxx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks Sam & Mini   

DH really likes the Silvercross Surf so i'll have a look at the ** page.
Ta x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Sharny

We have the Bugaboo Cameleon, which yes it is pricey, but I certainly think it's well worth it, for the flexibility it gives - plus it's such a comfy pushchair to push, having a great suspension system (not something that you notice too much when they are ickle babies, but once they become hefty toddlers you certainly notice it).

It's been great being able to have the different recline positions and also being able to swing the handle each way (very handy for leaving babies in the pushchair for feeding etc) and also being able to have the carrycot and puschair facing towards you or away from is fab.

I have a lightweight stroller too, for quick trips out to DIY stores etc, but 'The Bug' is still used most of the time.

Again it's one that has a carrycot, car seat attachment & then pushchair bit and although you buy all the bits separately, you can often find package deals.

SleepyDwarf recently swapped her Quinny for a Bug too   

I think a lot of it is down to personal choice and to how you think you'd use it and how much space you have to store it.

x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh and like Sam, lots of my friends started out with travel systems and then swapped to McClaren XT's and they love them

x


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I'm off work today as my cold has got worse, got a horrible sore throat and a thumping headache! 

Toffeecat - SO pleased that your 12 week scan went really well. It's such a huge relief isn't it. I'm currently on the count down for the 20 week which is just as nerve wracking!! I just can't believe how quickly the time is whizzing by - like you I'm been desperate to be pregnant for so long, and I need to start relaxing and enjoying it!!

Sharny - As you know I've gone down the Maclaren Techno XLR route after a LOT of research.  I am a complete design freak and love how the Bugaboos, Surfs etc look, but for me it just wouldn't be practical. I spent a long time reading reviews from other Mums, although this is somewhat difficult with the Surf as its so new, and as I intend to get buses and tubes and we have a two bed flat and a Fiat Punto, the Techno XLR seemed the most sensible purchase.  Do be careful about the magazine awards.  I researched a number of 2 in 1 pramettes which won awards, but alarmingly had got a large number of very poor reviews from actual parents! Youtube is another good source as you can see how the system works and how easy it is to put up and down etc. Hope this helps   

Pinpin - can't believe that it's STILL not here - the iCandy that is. I guess you could always borrow mine if you like!! The count down is really on for you and Silly now. SO EXCITING!!   I love the fact that you have managed to swap hospitals and you are making Epsom sound very attractive - you might have converted me as well   

Vesper - So pleased that your OTD has been and gone and you are now officially pregnant!! Fantastic stuff! With regards to yoga I did quite a bit of research and basically most pregnancy yoga classes don't start until you are 14 weeks.  I think I started looking when I was 10 weeks and thought I'd call nearer the time, but should get back on the case now that I'm nearly 18 weeks!! I was also told to book the NCT classes as soon as possible, so I did that at 12 weeks.

A big, lovely hello to Silly, Liz, Sam, Sleepy and Mini   and anyone else who's reading (Tarz - are you going to join us soon??)

AFM: Apart from feeling sorry for myself due to my yucky cold, have been researching pillows as I've been finding it more and more difficult to get comfie at night. I think I'm mainly worried about swashing Squidge!! I've decided that I'm going to buy a Dreamgenii Pillow as they have got so many good reviews. Anyone have any experience of this or other useful pregnancy pillows??  Have also been naughty and moved my private scan forward to the 18th June as I'm just getting so blimin' anxious!! Have got my mid-wife's appointment on Thursday, so hopefully she can put my mind at rest for a bit   

By the way, does anyone fancy meeting up?? Would be lovely to see Silly and Pinpin before they pop!! And there are now a lot of pregnant girls I've never met before. Let me know and I'd be happy to arrange something.

Bella   xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi girls!
Thought I'd update as there's been progress since yesterday    I got a call from John Lewis to say the ICandy has finally arrived    I am having it delivered at home next tuesday am!
Sharny - We went for the ICandy Peach mostly based on the fact that we really liked it when we tried it in store and liked the way it folds, that you can have the baby facing either way, it looks nice and it can convert into a double who knows in case we have a natural miracle happening next year !   
As for prices the Pushair costs £555 (that includes quite a few accessories such as rain cover, shopping basket etc..) then the Carrycot is £165, The car seat maxi cosi adaptator costs £30, The parasol costs £25 + £5 for the clamp.
We decided not to get the carrycot though as many people have told us they got it and used it only a couple of times because they made themselves use it ! So I'll see how I get on without it and if necessary i'll get it then.


Bella - so sorry to hear you are still unwell with the cold    Hot water lemon + honey is my favourite remedy. Good idea on having a meet up before Silly and I pop! Thank you for offering to organise - how about next week?   
Also the 18th June will be here in no time and you will be able to see squidge again and maybe flavour (?) and you'll be all reassured.


Also I have finally decided not to swap hospitals after all. I spoke with my GP yesterday whose opinion I respect hugely and she said that 1/ it's a bit late at 36 weeks 2/ Epsom and Kingston are both as good 3/ Kingston is according to her more suited to my personal case due to potential complications with my ulcerative colitis and the fact that I am followed up on the antenatal side of things by consultants rather than midwifes she feels that Kingston would be best equipped if the baby or I were to require special care...
So I'm staying at Kingston after all but I still think Epsom seemed really good and she confirmed that but only if you don't require special care or consultant follow-up.


Lots of love to all


Pinpin x


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all


Sorry was away in Ireland for a few weeks and was busy catching up with friends and family, no time to log on.  Hope you are all well, will try catch up with you all.



Hope all your lovely bumps are growing nicely.


sleepy xx - like my name am off to bed zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks for the pram info you lovely ladies, think we mite take a trip into Kingston at the weekend and 'test drive' a few x


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

I'M SOOOOO HAPPY!!!!!! My heart detector arrived today and I have just spent 10 minutes listening to Squidge's pounding heart beat - HE'S OK!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! It sounded like a galloping horse. It's the best £20 I've ever spent in my entire life!!!!!

Pinpin - sounds like you have a really excellent GP there - don't let him or her go!! You decision completely makes sense. I was talking to a friend at work who popped in with her baby today and she gave birth at St Peters in Chertsey (I think that's the name). She said it was fantastic - anyone else heard anything?? I bet you won't believe the iCandy is here until you see it with your own eyes - I was SO excited when my arrived!

Hey Sleepy - I don't think any of us expect you to contribute on a regular basis sweetie - you have a very gorgeous little boy to take care of, but do let us know how you are getting on from time to time   

Silly - I read your post on the other thread and I think you are amazing. You have been there for me and others on so many different occasions and I just wanted to say a HUGE thank you for being such an amazing person   I know that you are getting cabin fever, but they really will be here before you know it my lovely.

Sharny - happy shopping   John Lewis are excellent for test driving and advice ....

Not sure what's happening with our meet up!!! But if it doesn't happen hope to see people at the joint one.

Bella   xx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Bella    for the doppler, they really are fab. Although i have had a couple of heart stopping moments where it's taken a little longer than usual to find   . 
HE......? I see you called squidge.......are you going to find out at your next scan?
x


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Sharny - everybody is convinced it's going to be a boy and it felt weird referring to 'it' so my baby's working title is Squidge    Really hoping that they can tell us the sex next Friday    and then I will be out shopping for England on the Saturday    

Have you felt any movement by the way? I'm still not sure yet, can't figure out if it's Squidge or my food going down    All so exciting now!! xx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

bella that cold got banished by happiness! which model doppler did you go for? obviously only browsing at the mo but way too many conflicting reviews to start working out which one is which

yet another question - I am a 32G bust and since the pessaries, I can't wear anything but a sports bra. Sleeping is becoming a bit of a bore and I saw sleeping bras in mothercare - has anyone been in a similar position? Tried out sleeping bras? Any tips? Have been considering getting a big sausage pillow (not up with names yet) but feels like it's too early... 

hope to meet you all at the joint thingy

big


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Bella – I'd love to hear which doopler you went for too, I need some reassurance this week    people keep telling me I'm not showing and I keep thinking I can feel movement and then nothing! I'm getting worried that things aren't developing as they should. I know I'm probably just being paranoid, especially as I know my tummy is getting bigger (my belly button is looking really wide eewww!) but it would be lovely to listen to my little Chip when I'm in one of my panics! 


Vesper – I can't really help on the bra front I'm afraid, I'm still celebrating going from a tiny B to what feels like a sexy and voluptuous C!    Hopefully someone with a bit more up top will be along to help soon. 


Pinpin – Your GP sounds fab and I'm sure you've made the right decision    


Silly – Sorry to hear you are feeling a bit fed up, you must be desperate to reach the finishing line now – nearly their hun xxx


Sleepy – Lovely to hear from you, I'd love to see some more pics of little Liam when you get time. 


Big hello to everyone else   


Lots of love, 
Mini xxxx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Yooohooo! 

Bella - Glad your doppler came and that you found Squidge. Just a word of warning from experience of many women calling me frantic that they can't find their baby......... don't RELY on it to reassure you that everything is OK. I had my own doppler for work but chose to not bring it home with me. Dopplers are great when you find Squidge OK, but when you can't it can cause a lot of unnecessary stress. Once you can feel baby moving everyday, which will happen fairly soon, ease off using it. In fact, once you can feel good movements every day they are actually a better indicator of baby's wellbeing than listening to the heartbeat. Don't mean to rain on your parade  but I know they can upset people unnecessarily and don't want you to panic if you can't find it one day because it will probably just be that baby is hiding. I know it is easier said than done but you have to believe that everything will be OK, it is so rare that anything goes wrong once you reach this stage of the pregnancy. After all my freak outs recently I probably sound like a hippacrite!  In the meantime, enjoy listening to the heartbeat when you do listen, there is nothing like it  Hope the scan goes well next week and that you get to find out the sex as desired!

Toffee -  So glad that the scan went well, things are moving quickly for you now, it must have been such a relief!

Pinpin - The buggy arrived! Yippee! You must be so relieved, now just to keep those legs crossed until it is delivered!  It sounds like you have cleared up your dilemma with what unit to go to, but in your case I would definately go to Kingston, just in case you need some extra input. Just to clarify, ALL units get busy, and when they do staff and patients will ultimately feel the strain. Maternity units are of the nature that you can never tell what one shift is going to be like compared to the next, one minute it is deadly quiet, 2 hours later, boom, babies galore! Call me if you want to talk about it. Just to reassure you, we always hear good reviews about Kingston at our hospital, and you will always hear more bad reviews than good, because people always like to moan more than they like to praise. 

Vesper - Yoga - Most antenatal yoga classes don't like you attending until you are 15 weeks or so pregnant. Just so that if you miscarry you can't blame them  On the bra front, I went up 3 sizes from 34B to 38E (not quite as buxom as you) but found two maternity bras in Debenhams, one black, one white, for £18. Although they are a bit shabby now they have lasted me just right. You can get supportive maternity vest tops which might suit you better. The NCT do them as well as JojoMamanBebe, and Mamas and Papas. I really wouldn't go all out and buy lots of bras, you will need to change them for feeding bras after pregnancy and your shape will change after too. Sports bras are just as good as maternity bras so if they work for you stick to them. Fairly soon you'll have a bump in the way so sleeping on your front won't be an option anyway! If you ant something pretty then try Figleaves or Bravissimo.

Sharny - Can't help on the buggy front, my choices were limited, for a good price there isn't much choice with twin prams. Plus we desperately wanted a side by side, lightweight one, as can't bear the thought of one twin seeing the world and the other shoved underneath! 

Sleepy - Hope you have snoozed well, hope to see you before I pop! I think Pinpin is in the process of organising something for us in the daytime! 

Mini - Yes desperate to get there now, but that is just my impatience setting in. When you get to this stage it feels like such a long time waiting. Also because I am so heavy I am limited as to howmuch I can go out and walk around which means a lot of house time! Saying that it is still going quickly! I am just sooo keen to know so much about them, they feel so close yet so far away........  How are you finding the movements now?

Hi to Liz, Sam, and anyone else I have missed!

AFM - Been for another pedicure today, have booked myself in for a wax next Friday and a spa pedicure and manicure on 24th. Then there will only be one week left! Yippee!

My anxieties have really gone now, I KNOW they will both be OK and that I will be holding my tigers this time in 3 weeks. I really cannot wait to meet them, but feel like I am on the home straight now.

The late pregnancy symptoms are getting slightly annoying, the swelling in my feet and hands are horrid and carpel tunnel has really set into my left hand. Just can't be bothered to get a physio appointment this late in the pregnancy, which will mean trekking into London when I do get one. The back ache is gradually getting worse but when it really hurts I make sure I sit down. I can really empathise for women now when they have moaned to me about how heavy twins can be! I am 52 inches round, and growing a couple of inches every week now where they are packing on the fat! Despite all of this though I really love being pregnant and wouldn't change it for the world!

Have my final scan next Tuesday, although what we can see will be very limited. Very squished in there! Movements are really very funny at times, feels like they are going to burst out any minute!

Have been getting weird sharp pains 'down there' when Tiger 1 presses his/her head on my cervix. Feels very bizarre! Also had dribs and drabs of a show yesterday, but I know for a fact this can mean all or nothing. The braxton hicks are just the same as normal so not reading anything into it. Saying that DH and I are well and truly on standby with the hospital bags at the door just in case 

Phew that was a long one!

Lots of love xx

*I think the main QM meet up is next Tuesday/Wednesday which I will be going to. However would also love to meet with you girls when it can bee arrange as long as by 1st July of course! I can do Surbiton/Kingston really easy, but as I don't drive anywhere else is quite a struggle now, plus don't want to go too far in case anything exciting happens! I can do any evening, but have some things arranged for daytimes so depends when it is! Can't wait to see you all xx*


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all


How are you doing?


See a few of you have been asking about the doppler, we got the HI Bebe one, more expensive but would definitely recommend it.  But yes as Silly says they can cause unnecessary stress when you can’t find the heartbeat. A few times I panicked!!


Pinpin - Kingston were brilliant when I was there, initially they told me I was imagining my labour pains but they eventually realised I was not messing!  But after that they were brill.  So be happy with your choice.


Sharny - I found Peppermint in Kingston to be really helpful regarding prams so make sure you take a trip in there aswell as John Lewis as Bella said.


Right way past my bed time again, xx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

I to have the hi-bebe doppler and would recommend it   

Thanks Sleepy...but where is peppermint in Kingston? I've never heard of it....! x

Vesper- I to am on the larger side (bust area!)
While on the pessaries my (.)(.) were pure agony, after a couple of weeks of stopping them it did ease off. Would recommend u stick with the sports bras Hun x

Silly- Glad to hear your pma is back, you will have your gorgeous healthy tigers with you shortly x

Pinpin- Yay for the icandy's imminent arrival. Sounds like you have made the right choice to stick with kingston hospital, although I'm sure all will be fine x

Bella- Have you become a crazy woman with a Doppler....  
I have had a couple of occasions where i think bubs is moving...kinda feels like a flutting/ bubbly feeling, although not sure if its just wishful thinking x

Mini- How u doing hun? Have you and DH made a decision on wheather to find out if boy or girl? When is your next scan? x

Big   to Sam, Liz, toffee and any other ladies i may have missed x


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

sharny thanks - sounds very similar
silly great advice again! glad PMA is back - go tigers!
hope to see you all tuesday


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Yes Pinpin - as you know, I thought Kingston were fab and believe me when I say that they were very busy at the time I was in labour (lots of emergencies). But when it came to the big event, we had all the care and attention that we needed and never felt we were being left at all. Out of my NCT group of 8 of us, we all were at Kingston, all had very different birth experiences and all had a positive experience.

As I said before, they seem to work a 'shift' pattern with the consultants', so you are seen on a first come, first served basis through your antenatal care, but you are still under whichever lead consultant is on your notes. 
I know the thought of giving birth is scary, but please try not to worry and to go with the flow on the day   just concentrate on that end result on having your gorgeous little one in your arms   which is sooooo not long now   
Please post a pic of the iCandy when it arrives, so we can see it in all it's glory

Mini - I had the AngelSounds doppler which was pretty rubbish to be honest, but I did like hearing the heartbeat. Although once I started to feel movements around 18-20 weeks, I stopped using it anyway.
In fact if anyone wants it, let me know and I'll dig it out (now I've said it's rubbish   )

Sharny - Peppermint is near Halfords & Lakeland (kind of opposite Cath Kidston & Jojo Maman Bebe).

Silly - so sorry to hear about the carpel tunnel. It must be driving you mad on top of everything else. I really hope it clears as soon as you give birth (or not long after).
Exciting news about the show     
So are you going to do a sweepstake, so we can all have a guess on the flavours & weights? And anyone else too that is keeping it a surprise.

Hello everyone else I've missed (sorry, know I'm rubbish, but as Sleepy says, it can be a bit of a nightmare finding the time to read & post, if you don't keep up regularly)

Hope you're all blooming   

Liz
x


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

Liz - if you don't want it, would be happy to take it off your hands! not needed for at least another 7 weeks though....


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Yep, you're welcome to it Vesper    I just need to dig it out (think I also still have about 1/2 bottle of the conductive gel if you want that too?) - although the bottle's been opened, the gel inside should be fine, or is that a bit yukky?    

Whereabouts are you? I could always drop it off to Sleepy, if she's meeting up with you all?

x


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello lovely ladies,
Hope you are all well?  I am back from hols and had a fab time!    We had just over 2 weeks in Spain and got to do lots of relaxing so it was great. Not sure when we will next have a holiday....we kept looking at people with babies and how much stuff they had and wondering how we would ever get on a plane with twins!

I am still catching up on all the posts but just wanted to say hello!  I would really like to meet up at one of the get togethers or both.  I am pretty free now that I am back!

Vesper - Congrats on your BFP and welcome to this thread! I am so excited for you!  I used to do a lot of yoga before IVF and was told by my teacher not to do any for the 1st trimester.  I am starting a pregnancy yoga class on Monday in Richmond so will let you know what that is like although it may not be convenient for you.  This teacher would only take students from 16 weeks.  You have to be careful as there are lots of positions that are not suitable when you are pregnant but as long as the teacher is pregnancy trained then I think yoga is an excellent thing to do.  I can't wait to start doing something again!

Sharny - Big congratulations on finding out it's a boy!!!!!!      I have been convinced that the twins are boys.  Do you know the heart beat rate is for your little one?  I am going by old wives tales at the mo!  There seem to be a lot of boys coming out of QM's!

Silly - So sorry to hear that you are feeling so uncomfortable (its making me slightly nervous too   )  3 weeks though ....that's so exciting!!!  I bet you just can't wait!  Sounds like they are getting themselves in the right position.....does this mean you may have a natural birth?  One of my friend's wife had twins at 35 weeks and was telling me to make sure your bag is packed as she wasn't ready at all.  Sounds like you are all ready to go whenever they decide to make an appearance! Can't wait to find out what they are!  Definitely think we should have a sweep stake Liz!

Mini - Any decisions on finding out the sex?  I am sure everything is absolutely perfect.  I have little panics too but I think it is only natural.  My belly button has stretched so much I can see my laporoscopy scar now! I def have a bump but that's because there is 2 in there and my stomach is rock hard now!  When is your next scan?

Bella - Woo hoo on the heartbeat!  I want a doppler now!!  1 week to go until you find out boy or girl!  Funny how we all think we are having boys!!  Hope you are feeling much better now.  You must be on countdown now to finishing school!  What have you got planned for the holidays?

Pinpin - how exciting that you have almost got your pram! I fancy the icandy peach blossom so let me know how you get on with yours.  There aren't many prams for twins and we need one that can fit through our front door and gate!  Hope you are feeling well and not too uncomfortable!

Toffeecat - Great news on your 12 week scan! It is so amazing to see them looking like a baby!

Hi to Liz and Sleepy - I'm really appreciating all the Mummy advice about pushchairs and so on!

AFM - I have my next scan on Tues at Queen Charlotte's.  I can't wait to see the babies again.  I have been told to expect scans every 2 weeks now so that will be exciting as long as everything is ok!! I have been feeling really well apart from constant hayfever symptoms.  I had a 16 week check up at the doctors and she said it is pregnancy rhinitis and will hopefully easy off at 20 weeks.  I am keeping everything crossed that it does as I am finding it difficult to sleep as I can't breathe.  I am starting to get leg cramps at night too but otherwise I think that I have been really lucky so far.  The bump is definitely growing and we found out that we have a very low risk of downs syndrome for the babies so it all looks so far so good.    Tuesday's scan goes well.  I will be just over 17 weeks so I think they may be able to tell the sex but we are going to wait for a surprise!  

Hope you all have a lovely weekend!

Charlie xxx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

liz thanks - if sleepy wouldn't mind, yes please that would be great
pix wow how exciting - every 2 weeks - you will have a photo album's worth!


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Charlie- Sounds like you had a fab holiday, and like you said make the most of it while you can   

At our private scan last week, out baby boys heartbeat was 139bpm. Like you hun, we were trying to second guess the sex before hand....I read somewhere ( of course an ole wives tale) that if it is below 140bpm than its likely to be a boy and if above then a girl..... x

Liz- Arhh, yes i knw where peppermint is now. Thanks, totally forget they were there x

Hope you all have a fab weekend x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

I think the one I heard was if it sounds like a steam train, then it's a boy but if it sounds like a galloping horse it's a girl   

I seem to recall Ellis' sounded like both at varying times


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

http://www.mybabysweepstake.com/SweepstakeDashboardPages/Home.aspx?SweepstakeId=577

As suggested by Liz!

Welcome back Charlie, glad you had a lovely time away xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

My bet's been placed


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Sharny - Liz has told you were Peppermint are so you're sorted!


Vesper - not sure if going on Tuesday, if I am will try to meet Liz before hand.  Where do you live?


Charlie - welcome back from your hols


Hi to everyone else, off to bed now, am such a lightweight these days!


x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

sleepy dwarf said:


> Vesper - not sure if going on Tuesday, if I am will try to meet Liz before hand. Where do you live?


Who? Me or Vesper?


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

Vesper lives in Putney and works in Kingston and is going on Tuesday (just to be clear!)
If it would be easier to pick up or whatever, let me know


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Liz lives in Surbiton & also works just around the corner from Sleepy's house and won't be going on Tuesday, so it will probably be easier if I drop it around Tuesday daytime, if you're about Sleepy?
Feeling the pressure to find it now


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

no rush - plenty of time for me and surbiton isn't a prob! no pressure!


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh sorry for confusion, meant Vesper.


If I'm going on Tues I will arrange to meet Liz before hand.


Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing ok.


x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

sleepy dwarf said:


> If I'm going on Tues I will arrange to meet Liz before hand.


Sorry Sleepy & Vesper - I haven't yet a chance to look for the doppler, so won't be able to give it to you for tonight 

Next time eh?

Have fun, everyone that's going (and that goes for both threads, assuming you all take a peek at this one) 

x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey girls!


Lovely to see some of you the other night, sorry to those who couldn't make it, hope to meet you next time!


Well, unfortunately this is going to be a me post (again) as had yet another bump in the road and really just want my babies here safe now!


It would turn out that all my itching is actually to do with a rare condition called Obstetric Cholestasis. It is caused by a restriction of bile acid flow within the liver which leads to acid build up in the blood. This can inevietably cross over the placenta leading to increased risk of stillbirth    The bile acids in my blood are very high and now caesarean might take place next week, if not earlier   


Got to go in tomorrow to have the tigers monitored and bloods repeated. Will have to start on a med to try and neutrilise the acid and Vit K to help clot my blood otherwise I could bleed very heavily after they arrive. Starting to feel very scared and overwhelmed, and EEEEEKKKKK going to be a mum sooner than expected.


Waiting to hear back from consultant as to what time to go in tomorrow, I'm worried I will go in and not come out! Don't know whether or not to take my things with me........


So if you don't hear from me I have been imprisoned    if the tigers arrive I'll be sure to let Pinpin know and she can let you know.


Lots of love


A very scared Silly xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Ooh loads of luck Silly - one of the girls on the tri threads when I was pregnant had that (all turned out fine)    They are monitoring you closely, so that is the main thing and far easier said than done, but try not to worry.

If you're going by car, maybe take your various bags with you, just in case and get DH to bring them up, if they do keep you in?

Good luck if we don't hear from you again - can't wait to see a pic of the tigers. 

Poo - best try and edit my bet now!   

Liz
x


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

silly fingers crossed - will put that bet on asap!


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Just a quickie to wish Bella luck with ur scan tomorrow hun, ill be checking hourly to see your news.....Cant remember are you finding out the sex? x


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all


Check out the other QM thread - Lili has news and hopefully will be joining us soon!!!!!


Liz - no worries about not looking for doppler, we decided on the night that it is better that Vesper doesn't have it now as she may drive herself mad!!!!


Silly - as said on the other thread, all will be fine and you will just get to meet your little tigers sooner rather than later!  Must do that bet - was going to do Sunday as it is father's day but doubt they will do a planned one on Sunday!!


Hope everyone else doing ok.


Sleepy x


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

bella good luck tomorrow!  
sleepy d you are so right!  
liz absolutely not a priority but should you come across it in the next month or so...  
silly how are you feeling?


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi lovely ladies,
Just posted on the other thread, but just wanted to say a quick hi to Mini, Charlie and Sharny. Such a shame you guys couldn't make it as we're all at a similar stage. I was thinking of organising another meet up for PG / yummy mummies in about 3 weeks time and would be lovely to meet you all finally! Let me know what you think. I'm going to suggest another whole group meet up in maybe 5 weeks time as well as some people obviously couldn't make it.

Silly -         


Hi to Liz and Sam   

Feeling nervous about the scan tomorrow, especially as I've been in pain today (see my post on the other thread).  I've had what I would call 'dull' pain on and off throughout my 19 weeks, but has anyone else been in quite a bit of pain at one point or another?? I've been so excited this week to finally feel Squidge moving (no stopping him now!) and to hopefully find out the sex tomorrow, but now I'm just hoping that everything is actually OK. Lets hope that when I wake up the pain has finally stopped    

Bella


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi girls,


Gotten up at a blooming ridiculous time this morning and have been wandering around the house since thinking about all the possiblities by the end of today   also put all of my hospital bags and things I need if they decide to deliver on the bed so DH can't mess things up!!!   Problem is, I am now ready to leave and my wax isn'y until 11am and it takes me 10 minutes to walk there. So...... thought I'd pop on here and see my girls!


Bella -   Try not to worry about the pain too much (says the worrier sitting here) I've had a few episodes in this pregnancy where I have been in so much pain, like AF, for hours constant, and have not been able to even walk properly. For me it always turns out to be trapped wind/constipation/mixture of both! Also your body is doing a lot of stretching and you did mention on Tuesday that your bump has popped out rather rapidly recently, so am sure it is just Squidge growing and making lots more room for his/herself. Can't wait to here what you have in there, any suspicions?? Hoping the scan goes well for you.


Mini - Thank you for your text this morning my lovely    


Sleepy and Liz -   Thanks for your words of comfort and reminding me that most cases of this turn out absolutely fine. It is good to hear from people who have known girls with this condition. It isn't all that common, and I always wind myself up (know too much) so it is good to hear that actually we will all be Okey Pokey.


Pinpin -     Will text you later to let you know what is going on. How are you? Any signs??


Hi to Vesper, Toffee, Sharny, Sam, Charlie, and all others


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

bella fingers crossed for the scan - what flavour do you think squidge might be?  
silly will be thinking of you at 11    
afm MS has receded to nausea and I haven't thrown up since Tuesday - feeling rather fabulous and so so so hungry though decision to go with a very mild curry yesterday was not wise... the agonies of indigestion! 
 all


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks Vesper!


Just to let you all know, my midwife (and friend) called to let me know I'll be staying in so the next time I post........ who knows........ xx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Good luck Silly    x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi girlies,


Silly - it does sound as though you might soon be hearing the pitter patter of four little feet    I am not surprised you are restless thinking of all the possibilities I think it is only natural but I do know that it will all go well as your friends will look after you so very well   
I hope you're enjoying your little waxing session right now    good luck with everything my lovely, I'll be waiting by the phone for a text to come through xx


Vesper - fab news on the NON throwing up side of things ! no so good on the indigestion maybe I should have left you that giant bottle of gaviscon I was carrying with me on Tuesday night!   


Bella - I'm sure Silly's comments have reassured you and just to add that I too had all sorts of pains in my stomach and down there all throughout the pregnancy and was always told by GP and midwives that it's all normal and just ligament pains as they are stretching and the Braxton hicks will also kick in.
Good luck with the scan, I hope you get to find out the flavour and let us know asap!! x


AFM - My bags are ready and my DH waiting for the call to come home each day but no sign of anything yet! I kind of feel like the baby is still very high up in my stomach and when I saw my GP last friday she said he was head down but not engaged at all and i don't think he has engaged since as I feel his little feet up in my rib cage and oh the heartburn!!    She said that when he drops I would feel it as the pressure in the upper part of my chest would be released and put down there in time space of an hour!   
I have a consultant appointment at Kingston next Thursday so will see then if nothing happens by then! In the meantime I feel like an elephant and still getting waves of nausea every now and then althought the meds are helping, the heartburn also helped by the meds and i'm getting some pains in both my hands and all my fingers which I was also told by GP is fairly common at this stage of pregnancy.
In other new the Icandy has arrived at long last !!!    the only issue with it was that they delivered us the wrong car seat adaptors so i had to bring them back into John Lewis and they will get the correct ones today so DH and I will pick them up tomorrrow and probably have a nice lunch in Kingston   
These past few weeks I have really been trying to make the most of my time off and really enjoy being pregnant as despite the little aches that come with it it's so nice to feel your little one kicking in your stomach, these are such special moments in a woman's life I think. I am now so excited about the next stage of meeting my baby and    that it all goes ok ! 


Lots of love 


Pinpin x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

I just had a text from Silly to say she is staying in hospital and C-Section is now booked for Monday. Both babies are perfect but she's staying in for monitoring until the c section takes place.


It sounds like our lovely Silly is in good hands at Kings College and I can't wait to hear her news on monday   


 


Pinpin x


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh how exciting....do try and keep us updated pinpin x


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

BEST OF LUCK SILLY!!!         

Super quick one from me as just got back and have 30 reports on students to write in 2 hours   

Anyhow, just got back from the scan in London and................ IT'S A BOY!!!!!!    So I am keeping with the trend for boys at QM's! SO excited I can hardly think!

Will do personals this evening    xx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Congrats Bella x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Yay Bella!! In keeping with the trend   it makes it so much more real to know the se doesn't it? x


I wonder if Silly's will be boys as well ?? !


Pinpin x


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

bella     excellent news though we need some girls here!
silly fingers crossed    
pinpin gaviscon was on my shopping list today but guess what? I forgot...d'oh 
good news as of this afternoon - I have got 4 more years funding for my PhD and a new job one day a week for the summer so all good with the world though hungry and not sure what to eat... hot chocolate and cottage cheese (separately) spring to mind! morph is very strange in the taste bud department when he's not rejecting food
 all


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello,

Just popping onto see Bella's news and it's a boy! Congratulations! That's fantastic news! So pleased to hear that everything is going so well!      All these lovely QM baby boys! Hope the pain is subsiding although I think it is all perfectly normal. I know I was told that you get all sorts of weird aches and pains in pregnancy. I would really love to meet everyone in a few weeks time and am so sorry I missed the other night. I really wasn't expecting to be at the hospital for so long and had to drive there is it is in Hammersmith.....right next door to Wormwood Scrubs! I will definitely clear my diary for the next meet up so that I can make it no matter what (although my scans are on Tuesdays so any day other than that would be perfect!)

Silly - I know you won't be reading this but good luck! So sorry to hear that you have had a few last minute hiccups but so happy to hear that the babies are doing so well and they will be here on Monday! Can't wait to hear the news from PinPin!    

Vesper - Good news on the ms subsiding and your PhD! I was ravenous all the time during my 1st trimester and seem to be eating a bit more normally now although more than usual!

Pinpin - Hooray the Icandy has arrived!!! How exciting! We have to go to Kingston tomorrow afternoon too to pick up a couple of things from JL that I have ordered online! It is a very special time and I hope you last few weeks are very relaxing before the little one decides to make an appearance!

Hi to Liz, Sleepy and everyone else!

AFM - I had my scan on Tuesday which went really well. I was being scanned for about an hour as they were being really thorough to check for signs of Twin to Twin transfusion syndrome (TTTS) which involved taking lots of measurements and checking blood flow etc. The babies kept moving making it difficult for them to get the right measurements hence I was being scanned for so long! I didn't get to see as much as last time as they were just focusing on particular points which was disappointing as my Mum was there but we were very happy that the babies were so well. One was lying sideways facing my spine and wouldn't turn around no matter how hard he/she was poked! The other was curled up covering his/her face but I did get a few waves! The babies are doing really well and are both the same size and the right size for my dates. There are no signs of TTTS so far so touch wood I will be lucky and they won't develop it although now is the critical time apparently. Another doctor checked some of the measurements and so I had 2 people ask if I wanted to know the sex of the babies at which point I panicked because I couldn't face the idea that they knew and I didn't but knew my DH would kill me if I found out when he wasn't there!! So I now have it written down in an envelope hidden in our house in a place I can't reach!!! We are not planning to open it for now. I got the impression it must be boys from the way they said they could tell the sex but they said they were 80% sure when they put it in the envelope so my Mum thinks it must be girls! Going by QM's track record I am saying boys! Anyhow I like guessing and am just happy that they are healthy so will resist finding out for now! Good job I can't drink! I'm seeing the consultant at my normal hospital on Monday which I am looking forward to as he said that there was no way I could be having identical twins. My next scan is on Tues 29th so fingers crossed all remains good then.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend. Definitely hope we can meet up soon Bella .......if I can do anything to help organise then let me know!

Charlie xxxx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Charlie- Glad to hear your twinnies are doing well..... i admire your will power on not opening the envelope containing the babies sex. Not sure if i could resist having a cheeky little peek    x

Bella- Have you been out today spending a fortune on clothes for your little man......?   

Big    to all the rest of you lovely ladies.

AFM- Been getting a lot more bubbly butterfly movements from our little man lately   
Have now had to invest in some very un-attractive breast pads as i tend to be having some leakage   
We have our 21 week scan week monday cant wait to see him again...
Loving the idea that this tiome next year my DH will have his very own fathers day card and prezzie from his son   

Hope u all have a fab weekend x


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi ladies   

Charlie - I have to confess that I just had to google TTTS! How common is it for identical twins to develop TTTS? It must be so reassuring to get to see your babies every fortnight and I'm so pleased that everything seems to be going so well. I loved having my parents at one of my scans  - will this be her first grandchild? OMG - I can't believe that you haven't opened the envelope!! It would totally kill me as I'd have to open it   ! You were missed at the meet up and I was going to suggest Wednesday 7th or Thursday 8th for a PG / yummy mummy meet up. Could you make it?? Would be lovely to finally meet you.

Sharny - How are you doing lovely? I was actually quite quite proud of myself today in Kingston as I only spent about £40 on baby clothes   !  I mainly went for 0-3 months as so many people have said to me that everyone buys you newborn stuff as presents, plus my brother and his wife are due to have a baby boy any day now so I'll get lots of hand me downs (and we have very similar tastes) which will be fantastic! Have you bought much?? I can't believe that you have leakage already, I didn't realise that could happen mid-way through - I'm learning stuff all the time    Like you I'm getting lots of movement everyday and I'm loving it    - really hope that you are able to make the next meeting too.

Pinpin - Any news or any signs of labour yet?? You must be getting so excited now and thank goodness you have the iCandy at the ready! Sorry to hear that you're still getting heart burn and nausea though, but as you said it will all be worth it when you see your little boy   

Vesper - fantastic news about getting another 4 years of funding for your PhD and part-time work over the summer. How are you and Morph doing with the weird food combinations??!! Have you still managed to keep everything down? 

Silly - well I'm not sure if you are able to get internet connection in the hospital! But just wanted to say thank you for your reassuring advice about the pain I in was a few days ago. It did take a while to die down and came back again this morning for a bit, but seems to be fine now.  Really hope that you are comfortable in hospital and that it all goes really well on Monday     

Lili - hopefully you are reading this!! So if you are welcome to the thread!! Feel free to ask us any questions you might have. I know that you were asking about which hospitals we are all going to, my memory is a bit rubbish at the moment so all I can remember is that Pinpin and I are going to Kingston, which did seem to have a bit of a bad reputation a year or so ago, but the more people I've spoken to who have given birth there (including Liz on this thread) have had really good experiences. Hopefully you can make it to the pg / yummy mummy meeting in early July so we can all discuss it then.

Hi to everybody else - hope you are all doing OK?

AFM: I'm feeling much better now and it was wonderful to see Squidge for so long on Friday. I was in the scan for about 45 minutes as Squidge wasn't playing ball and wouldn't move so the doctor could see his heart. It was really funny when I asked if she was sure it was a boy as she zoomed in on the screen which very clearly showed his 'fruit and two veg'   We were really freaked out as they did a 3D face scan for us which we weren't expecting and we couldn't believe how much he looked like my DH! Like you Sharny I can't wait for fathers day next year as DH is just so excited about being a dad. I was in Kingston earlier and did a spot of shopping for me and Squidge, but didn't go crazy. However I did buy a Dream Genii pregnancy pillow so will test that tonight and let you know how I get on.

I'm proposing a meet up for PG and yummy mummys on either Wednesday 7th or Thursday 8th July at Harts Boatyard again.  Could you let me know if you fancy coming and if you do which dates you can do. Would be lovely to meet more of you.

Have a great week-end,
Bella   xx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

good morning lovelies

silly any news?

pinpin how are you feeling?

sharny how wonderful - all those butterflies!

charlie sounds like they were really thorough - how exciting

bella update on the pillow please. you made me giggle with your only £40!

afm getting to only being able to sleep on my back or with 3 pillows as superstructure - so absurd! adopted the word morph from a charity as a father to be present for DH with a tee and mug to make him smile - he is wandering around pleased as punch wearing the tee and drinking from the mug! bless. ravenous still so need more breakfast - have just worked out how to cook sausages and steak in the oven so food options are increasing but still not eating as much as morph seems to demand. ho hum! 

free 7 and 8 at mo.

 all


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Super quick one from me as I'm at work. Isabella Oliver have got 51% of all of their maternity clothes today (Monday). I've just bought a coat and saved over £100!! The discount decreases each day and ends on Sunday. Especially good if any one has any weddings etc coming up xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

text from Silly

'Sarah and Matt are delighted to announce the arrival of their beautiful, long awaited Tigers today. Edith born at 1129 weighing 5lbs 12 oz and Emily born at 1130 weighing 5lbs 4 oz. Mummy, Daddy and Tigers all doing well and totaly smitten with each other. We are truly happy and content and can't wait for you to meet our new arrives. Lots of love for now xx'


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow 2 girlies     BIG CONGRATULTIONS SILLY   

Ohh thanks Bella, might have to have a peek    x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Silly


Woohoo congratulations! I've sent you a very long text already but had to do a little dance on here too I know you love dances and your news deserve a proper dance !!! 


     
     
    


It's twin girls!!! I had to read your text 3 times to be sure I was reading it right as you were so convinced the Tigers were boys   


It's just amazing and I am so happy for you and your DH. I cannot wait to see some pictures!!!




Bella - re-meet I would love to join but cannot commit to anything as 7th July is my due date! So I'll have to wait and see at the last minute whether or not I can join   


Lots of love
Pinpin x


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Silly


       


    


  So so so pleased and happy for you, well done!  Enjoy them both, am sure you haven't stopped smiling!!


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Silly,
Congratulations!!!!            I am so thrilled to hear that you are all doing so well.  Two girls!!  Wow that's thrown my theory out of the window for QM babies!!  Wishing you, your DH and your little ones lots of love and hope you recover well!   

Bella - Thanks for the Isabella Oliver tip.  I have bought myself a couple of things that I don't need but look lovely!  I was trying to cheer myself up as I went to my local hospital today to see the doctor and she was all doom and gloom about identical twin pregnancies and all the risks around still birth, miscarriage, losing one baby etc.  I think she was just following routine making me aware of all potential complications but it didn't make me feel good!  TTTS occurs in around 25% of identical twins so I am hoping I will be in the 75%!  I was also told that I will have to have a casearean as that is their policy for my type of twins.  Anyway the good news is that I heard both heart beats which was lovely and I can make both the 7th or the 8th for a meet up!!  I will keep both free!!  Your new baby pic is fantastic!  I bet it was amazing seeing the face in 3D!!!  I bought the Dream genie pillow too although finding it hard to sleep with it all night.

Vesper - I too am sleeping on 3 pillows but that is more because I can't breath.  I definitely find it helps sleeping with a pillow between my legs.  I have taken over most of the bed!!!

Sharny - I bet you can't wait until your scan on Monday!  I have my anomoly scan on Tuesday.  I am really hoping the babies are facing the right way this time and we can see more!!

Hi to everyone else!!

Charlie xxxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Quick question ladies - I went to my GP last week and I'm guessing I just need to wait to get a letter through from Kingston or am I being a bit stupid? Seems that a load of girls have midwife appointments early on and I'm not sure if I'm meant to be doing something??    Any guidance would be really appreciated

Nic xxx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey Nic, Welcome to the thread   
I was told by my GP to book a MW appointment with the receptionist straight after we had the appointment with him.
My first MW appoitment was when i was 10 weeks pregnant and in the meantime i recieved my 12week scan letter through the post directly from my hospital.
Hope that helps.
How u doing? Any sickness? Has it sunk in yet? xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Nic,


I went to my GP just after my 6ish weeks scan and she asked me which hospital i wanted to be referred to and she suggested Kingston (that's where most people in our area get referred to however being in Esher very close to me I believe you'd also have a choice of Epsom of which i visited the maternity ward recently and seemed really good but my GP convinced me to stay at Kingston as better in case of complicated pregnancy/delivery and better neonat unit).
Anyway back to referral she sent a referal to Kingston and a couple of weeks later I received a community midwife appt at Thames Ditton for 11 weeks and an apppointment for 12 weeks scan at Kingston hospital.


I hope you're well and this helps   


AFM - I'm in waiting mode and I don't want the weather to get too hot!   


Pinpin x


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Hello all   

First of all, CONGRATULATIONS to Silly!!!!! YOu deserve this SO much - well done and all the best!! Can't wait to hear how its all going. x           

Nic - My experience was exactly the same as Pinpin's - I booked a GP appt for the day after my 6.5 week scan and she asked me what hospital i wanted to go (my GP assumed - correctly - that I'd want to be at Epsom since I live a 5 min drive away). She took down lots of details and I got an appt through for both my 12 week scan and my midwife appt about 4 days later! My midwife appt was at exactly 11 weeks. They didn't send one for earlier because they take your bloods for Downs Syndrome test and that has to be taken between weeks 10+4 days and 13 weeks apparently. Hope that helps!   

Pinpin - I can't believe you only have 2 weeks to go!! Thats so amazing!! How are you feeling? xx

Bella - It will try really hard to make the PG girlys meet up in July! I so badly want to come as it would be my first one but I work in London and I don't know how I'd be able to get there and then home to Epsom Downs afterwards if I come there by train! I don't get home until 7.15 and it would take me at least 45 mins minimum to drive into Kingston in the evening with traffic. Hmmmmm, I shall have to ponder on it for longer.... Unfortunately, Kingston's not as easy for to get to as everyone else!  Such a shame as I've always wanted to come and meet you all. x

The chat about pushchairs was a real eye-opener by the way! I know it was a few weeks ago now but it was so useful -esp for someone like me who's done no research so hasn't got a clue where to start -thanks girls! x

AFM, I got my 2nd scan date through last week - its on 8 August and I'll be 21.5 weeks. My bump has started to show now and it really looks like I've got a little pot belly - it so funny! I've got my 2nd midwife appt next Thursday when I'll be 15+6 weeks - does anyone know if she'll listen to the heartbeat or will it be too early? 

All my MS has completely gone but I've been getting headaches over the past 3 weekends - they come on Fridays and don't go till sunday. Has any one experienced headaches in pregnancy or am I just a weirdo?   

Sorry for all the questions BTW...!

Hi to everyone else inclusing Charlie, Liz, Sharny, Vesper and Mini. xx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Toffeecat, 

I had my 2nd MW app when i was 15wk 3 days, i asked if she would listen for the heartbeat she explained that they dont normally check until ur at least 16 weeks because they dont want to cause any unnessary panic incase they cant find it.....with a little persuasion and a bribe with my urine sample she gave in and found it staight it away, i suppose its up to your MW at the end of the day hun.

I have been getting quite a few headaches, and paracetmol dosent seem to even touch it. I am yet to find a remedy    x


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi ladies   

God, it was hot today   !! I managed to eat my lunch outside, but had to come back in after 15 minutes. Pinpin, I don't envy you in this heat!!

Nic - lovely to have you on the thread. I was the same as Toffee and Pinpin. Saw my GP after the 7 week scan, he asked me where I wanted to go and then I got a letter, a week or so later, which had my first MW appointment (the 'booking appointment') at my GP's in Thames Ditton and also my 12 week scan date at Kingston Hospital. Are you feeling OK??   

Toffee - Lovely to hear from you, I was getting a bit worried that something had happened.  I had my second MW appointment at 18 weeks as she was on holiday when I was supposed to have it and I didn't want a replacement MW. It was lovely and loud, but I'm not sure about 16 weeks I'm afraid. Glad that your yucky MS has now gone, although the headaches sound horrible. I would mention this at your appointment next Thursday. Annoying about the meet up. I was thinking we could change it to Kingston, but I don't think this would make any difference would it? Does anyone else live out that way who could give you a lift home??

Pinpin - You're next!!!!! Am I right in thinking that you're going to text Nic as well if you go into labour? Hope in some ways that you can make the meet up, but I know like Silly you are desperate to meet your little man. I wonder if Silly would be up to introducing us to the girls   

Charlie - You'll have to let me know what you're tops are like! Nothing like a bit of shopping to cheer a girl up. Sorry to hear that your GP was a bit doom and gloom. It must be so frustrating as you've done so well to get here and it's nothing but anxiety and worry    Glad to hear that they're still doing super well - was your scan today or next Tuesday? Great news that you can make both dates for the meet up - yaay!! Can't wait to compare bumps with you and Sharny    I'm still on the fence about the Dream Genii - I'm lucky as I usually sleep on my side, but think in a couple of weeks it will be a god send.

Vesper - are you sure you're only eatting for one?    Loved the gifts you gave to your DH - very cool.

 Hello to everybody else.  AFM: I can't believe that I'm 5 months pregnant today - the time has gone SOOOOO quickly.  I've now got a proper bump (as opposed to looking like I had eatten too many pies) and I keep catching my profile in windows and cars and smiling to myself. I love being pregnant!!! We were really chuffed as DH managed to feel Squidge move on Friday - I think Squidge is going to be one little boisterous boy! 

Anyone else able to make the meet up on the 7th or 8th July?? 

Bella xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello all... have to say that I feel like a bit of a fraud posting on here and think I should perhaps wait until after 12 weeks, but then I get a grip and want to make the most of it   

I'm up for a meet up on 7th or 8th July.

Pinpin - so so soon now. I think you'll be a bit late though - just a few days. I just think he's too comfie in there to want to come out on time.. xx

Bella - I don't think anyone would ever say you look like you've eatten too many pies. You have such a nice compact little bump. 5 months and 1 day today.. time goes so quickly! x

Toffeecat - I think you can start listening to the heartbeat pretty early - in fact I'm sure I read someone doing it before 12 weeks! x

Charlie - it will be lovely to finally meet you. I also had to google TTTS. I'm sure it'll all be fine - but seems that the worry is constant x

Big hello to vesper, sharny, sleepy, scaruh and everyone else...

Tarzangal - hoping that you'll join the thread today and that your 12 week scan went really well..

Thanks for all your advice on midwife appointments. I'm waiting to hear from my GP if they will fund my drugs which are costing me £150 a week at the moment. Really hoping they will...  I had another scan this morning - 6 weeks and 6 days - little bubba is 7.5mm, nice strong hb and measuring spot on for my dates. It was so reasurring to see him... Feel really naughtly getting to work at 12ish when we'll all stopping to watch the football... Hey ho...

xxxxxx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi girls,


Gosh it's hot !   


Niccad - I'm so glad that your 2nd scan went well and showed good growth there for your little one    You must feel reassured and now looking forward to the next scan... i remember I would have had a scan daily if i could have! I hope you enjoyed the football once back at work    Hey if there is ever a time in your life when you should be taking it easy this is it! x


Bella - I can't believe you are just over 5 months already    and Nic is right you have such a compact little bump it looks lovely x


Toffeecat - I hope you MW appt went well today. A midwife successfully listened to my little one's HB at 16 weeks on the doppler. A word of warning though: I was very naughty and ordered a doppler on amazon (apparently quite a good one as it was something like £60-70) at 10-11 weeks and we couldn't find a HB and got ourselves quite worried especially as we still couldn't hear it at 12-13 weeks but luckily the extra scans i had got us reassured.


Vesper - how's the appetite these days   


Silly - you're probably not reading this but I CANNOT wait to see pictures of your little beauties - i hope you're all very well   


Hi to everyone else and hope you are all well Charlie, Tarzangal ( i saw on the other thread that 12 weeks scan went well so I'm hoping you;re going to join us here soon   ), Sleepy, Sharny, Mini me, Liz, Samia, Scaruh   


AFM - I've had my consultant appt at Kingston hospital this afternoon as planned and saw Dr Chow who said the head of the baby is partially engaged so he is hoping that he will make an appearance within the next 7 days..... IF NOT he said I'd have to be induced in my 39th week as he doesn't want me to go a day over 40 weeks due to 1/my petite frame and 2/my UC as he says there are more risks of a complicated delivery after 40 weeks. I noticed that he also wrote on my notes "smallish but active baby" although he said not abnormally small (well I hope so...)!
It all seems very real and now that I know they will not let me go over my due date it seems even closer! My emotions are all over the place: excited, worried, anxious and impatient.... !!!
And eurrrh... needless to say it looks like I might miss the get together on the 7th!!   


Lots of love to everyone


Pinpin x


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

OMG Pinpin - in the next week?! Thats unbelievable - its all happening so fast! Great to hear you've got such a clued up consultant taking care of you!   Can't wait to hear your news now....! So exciting!  Thanks for asking about my midwife appt - its actually next Thursday when I'll be 15  6 weeks - a day off 16 weeks. I'm really hoping she listens to the heartbeat and we actually find one!!!     

Nic - you're not a fraud! Well if you are, then thats makes me one too as I started posting on here after I first got my BFP! A little bit over confident on my part when I think about it in hindsight but I just had so many questions to ask those girlies that had already "been there, done that" and were wearing the t-shirts! x

Bella - I can't believe you're 5 months now but then again, I'm a week off being 4 months so I'm not sure why I'm so surprised! Lovely to hear of you admiring your bump - I'm going to be JUST the same when mine comes out properly!

Speaking of bump, I've been thinking recently that I've started to show (per my last post) but in the last few days, everyone's been telling me I don't even look pregnant and maybe its because I'm so skinny! Hmmmm..... I guess I should take that as a compliment but I've waited for this moment for so long I'm so impatient for bump to make an obvious appearance! Its very clear that I've got a bump when I'm only in my underwear but thats not really an option when I'm out and about or at work!!    

What are everyone's plans for the weekend? We're going to Brighton for the day on Sunday and we found out there's a baby expo going on there too so we thought we pop in for a couple  of hours - really looking forward to it!

Love to all - long may this wonderful weather continue! x


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi girls,
I just wrote a really long post and lost it as my PC shut down so I will keep this short!   

I hope you are all enjoying the sunshine although I expect you are feeling the heat like me.  My feet swelled up yesterday which wasn't pleasant but I did get to have an outdoor swim in Richmond's pool which was lovely!

Toffeecat - I bet your bump will suddenly grow lots in the next few weeks!  I was desperate for a proper bump too as had an awkward inbetween stage where I was too big for normal clothes and too small for maternity clothes.  I also wanted more proof that there was something going on in there!  Def ask your MW to try for a HB.  I had an appt at 13 weeks with the doc and was told the babies would be too small but then he got the HB as soon as he put the doppler on my tummy.  I think they are cautious as they don't want to worry you unnecessarily but I bet they will find it.  I had really bad migraines between 8 wks and around 14/15 weeks.  I normally suffer from them during my periods and was told it was all the hormones (so it is actually a good sign!)  I was told that they would ease of in the end trimester and luckily the have so hopefully yours will too.  It's fine to take paracetamol but I didn't find it really helped me either.  Make sure you eat regularly and drink lots of water which I am sure you are anyway.

Pinpin - Wow!  Not long to go now!  Hope it's not too hot when the baby decides it's time to arrive!  Wishing you lots of luck for when things get moving and I hope you can have lots of rest and relaxation this week!

Niccad - Welcome to the thread!  I felt superstitious at first (and still do) but it sound like everything is perfect with your little one and you should try and enjoy it as much as you can! You certainly deserve it and I am sure everything will go well.  I am at West Midds hospital so don't know much about Kingston but I did get my appts through the post too.

Bella - 5 months!  That's amazing!  It doesn't seem that long ago that we were having treatment!  I am very excited to get past the half way mark too as I will only go to 38/38 weeks so am actually half way there!  My DH would love to feel the kicks but I think they are too feint at the mo to feel on the outside.  Hopefully he will be able to in a few weeks.  I have decided not to think too much about what the doctor said as that was all medical stuff that can happen  but until it happens to me I don't need to worry about it!!  Have you made any nursery plans yet?

Sharny - Good luck for your scan!  I bet you can't wait to see the baby again!

Hi to everyone else!

AFM - My hayfever is horrific at the mo and keeping me awake    But I can't complain as feel well otherwise.  At my appt on Monday I was measuring 25 weeks pregnant!  God knows how big I will be at the end!  I will be very jealous of all your neat little bumps although I am obviously very happy that both babies are healthy!  We are having a BBQ tomorrow for the football even though England aren't playing now and on Sunday I am going to my brother's to look at my niece's old baby stuff to see if I can borrow anything!  

Hope you all have a lovely weekend!  I have my next scan on Tues so excited about that!!

Charlie xxx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

hi all

just a super quick hello as morph has decided that eating is boring and vomiting is more fun - feeling rough as!

good luck pinpin - next week!

pix i'm on local honey, a tablespoon a day which has reallt helped with hayfever

got to go as keep losing posts between puking


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Just a quick one to wish Vesper good luck for the scan today!

Pinpin - this is maybe the week!!! How on earth are you coping in this heat? In fact how is anyone coping in this heat.... 

I am officially huge. These steriods are just awful and I've put on 10lbs since I started taking them. It's awful... I know people want to ask me what the hells going on with the size of my ar*e but they are too polite. It's like a truck back there.... Do I really care... NO... but do I want all the weight to shift off my bum over the next few months and move to my tummy... Desperately so! 

Big wave to all xx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

Hello lovely ladies!  

I have a computer and time for the first time in ages and Morph seems to think that it is too hot to be difficult so I thought I would catch up properly!  

Pix sorry about the one line comment on hayfever earlier - I am atopic so pretty much allergic to everything to a greater or lesser degree so was seriously paranoid about the mere idea of giving up my trusty antihistamines. I did a lot of research on old wives cures which don't have any contraindications and the idea of a morning dose of honey, sourced less than 10 miles from where you live, had the most facts and the most positive stories. You can find local beekeepers online or they are often at fairs (wimbledon village fair has five of them in a stall). You take a teaspoon of honey every morning either with your toast/cereal/rice cake (or cucumber, as I discovered yesterday) or on its own and I can genuinely say - it worked for me. Hope some of that might help. Also I am sure you know it is recommended to stay away from all nuts if you have a history of asthma eczema and/or hayfever? decreases the likelihood of the bump suffering the same way - with any luck! If you are allergic you may also get badly bitten- for mosi bites and heat rash - cider vinegar, calamine aqueous cream and/or witch hazel gel plus cold packs like you get with epilators or other such instruments of torture! Katie at ACU recommended the boots suntan lotion with built in bug repellent to try and stop the cause rather than fix the problem. I can also highly recommend the weird clicker things - but read the instructions - 10 clicks to stop it itching, 20 to stop it swelling! 

Niccad thanks for the PM - how are you feeling other than huge? I have put on 5kg since we started treatment (inc IUI) so your bum and mine can start a whole new civilization together! any news on the funding of your drugs?  

Pinpin news? can't believe you're due this week - how are you feeling? it is filthy hot - I object to hiding in the kitchen to work as my study is a sauna!!! was thinking about it as a baby room and now realising it will have to have blackout blinds and aircon to work...   hear putting inside of wrists under cold water is very cooling but you must just want to sit with your lovely bump - thinking of you

toffeecat i'm sure that people think they are being complimentary telling you you don't look pregnant not realising how much you want to be out and proud! Maybe you need a Mr Bump t-shirt to make your point! Let us know when it starts to get you seats on the bus immediately... can't be long now  

bella bless the bump! I blame you for a hole in my bank account with your Isabella Oliver discount (see below) Thanks though!

sharny how are the headaches going? sounds really obvious but loads of water and not too much computer time?

AFM the scan went really well Morph has a clear fetal pole and a strong and beautiful little heartbeat - flutter flutter.   He is 11mm long but weirdly EDD was recalculated to 14.02.10 - a valentine's baby... I though EDD was EC minus 2 weeks plus 40... according to new EDD I have just got 3 days less pregnant! So rather than 7+5 I am 7+2...  
who cares - he is beautiful and wonderful and I haven't really stopped staring at the scan and leaking - no crying just moisture creeping out of the corners of my eyes! DH has finally(!) allowed himself to get a little excited and is buying me a proper pillow as sleep is getting harder and harder to come by with nausea, mosi bites, heat and the intergalactic breasticles... 
On the subject of which, went to my favourite lingerie shop, Sheen Uncovered, on the off chance they could help and they have some pretty, comfy bras but holding out as I strayed on to Isabella Oliver in the flash sale and bought a wrap dress (I blame bella!) and I want to check what shows under it before buying the requisite three bras at £35... ho hum!
Also went to GP this morning and am waiting for appt from Kingston as it is nearest to us and my friend who gave birth to beauteous little girl last Sunday - kept an eye out for silly but assuming she was somewhat busy! - said she loved it and that the level of care was excellent - not putting too finer point on it, she's really picky and fussy and difficult at the best of times so I think it bodes well though jeez louise don't try and park there! I was sworn at, cut up - crikey people take a deep breath and smile...
MS is a bit of a pain still - nausea more than vomitting and then, bang, eat the wrong thing, vomitting more than nausea but I'm learning - sweet including fruit is hideous as is the smell of frying or grilling anything. As long as I stick to my weird cucumber diet (as of now I have eaten 4 cucumbers in 3 days - no seasoning, no skin - my mouth is watering at the idea and I know I have two more in the fridge - yummy!) with occasional doses of avocado and cottage cheese, Morph behaves. If however I go to buy a falafel wrap for my sick friend and walk in to the same room as a deep fat fryer... well the consequences last at least 24hours and whatever I eat during that time ends up on the bad list - hot chocolate has therefore left the party along with veggie stews! Morph has seriously strange ideas about food.
Randomly, have had two QMH eye appointments in the last week after 5 years of stonewalling by opticians and doctors and my slightly low blood pressure and slightly low blood sugar seems to be the cause of bouts of blurry vision - diagnosed because with all the MS it had got really bad so off to be set up with sugar monitor tomorrow as no one usually worries about low levels but Morph is making them sit up and take notice - strange but true - it took IVF to fix my eyes!

Anyway - a bit of an essay today - too much to say after a week or so without a working computer - story for another day - hope everyone is feeling well and if not melting enjoying the sunshine. Any development on meet up date as I am definitely up for it but the diary fills when I don't look and DH has put another provisional in the diary for 7th! Love google calendar!


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello lovely mums and mums to be!


Sorry it has taken me soooooooo long to post but hey ho, better late than never!


Niccad - Argh! Bloody steroids. Believe me though, it will drop off after the pregnancy I promise! I got huge with the water retention and the weight is now just falling off me by the day, incredible really! Ho many weeks are you now?? Thanks for posting about the birth! If you need any midwife advice then just text/call/PM.


Vesper - Hang on in there, it will pass eventually. I remember feeling as if I was going to die.....


Charlie - The bump will get bigger yet! I measured 48 weeks when I delivered, don't really know how it is all possible, but so worth it.


Toffeecat - Take no notice of other people. Your bump will grow to you and your baby and there is no right or wrong way to grow. I was showing really early, whereas other girls I know who have babies or are about due barely showed at all until 18 weeks.


Pinpin - Eeeeeeek! So exciting! Can't believe you baby and my girls plymate will be here this week. The next time we see each other we will be outnumbered by babies!


Bella - Too right, be proud of that bump! Time is flying now and your boy will be here before you know it.


Sharny - I used 4head for my headaches, worked quite well.


Hi to all other mummies!


Ooooooooooo Where to start


Well as you all know I was admitted on Friday 18th and CS brought forward to the 21st. I was initially in shock as expected to hang onto them till this coming thurs (although not sure if I'd have coped with this heat!) but once I got my head around I was secretly rather pleased!


The weekend dragged, but I was at least allowed out for a last supper at the pub down the road on sunday where I had a rather tasty steak and chips, really filled me up and had terrible heartburn all night, but had to be nil by mouth from midnight, and knowing mypregnancy eating habits I really didn't want to get hungry.


Was up at the crack of dawn on Monday morning, as to be expected! The time between waking up nd going to theatre seemed to go so slow, but eventually there we were, me having a spinal and about to meet my tigers! The CS was fab, luckily for me I knew everyone, and everyone that was there, down to the consultant was there because they chose to be, and because they wanted to be. everyonewas so excited and made the whole experience just wonderful. Edith as born at 1129 and put straight skin to skin, and Emily at 1130, who want straight skin to skin with Daddy.


In recovery they both fed very well, and have been feeding well ever since. The demands of breastfeeding twins is high but I have been blessed with two very good girls who juat know what to do. t is demanding on the body, and I am eating loads, but te weight is still dropping off! Yippee! I have used formula a few times since birth to save my sanity, but they have, since I've been home, refusing formula after feeds so think my milk is well and truly on the way to being established!


Nights are hard work, but not too bad, they feed every 2-3hrs and need nappy changes but between us we manage it quite well. They do love a good cuddle and hate being put down away from us, so am bed sharing at the moment to get as much sleep as possible. 


We are overjoyed with the birth of our little ones and can't beleive a week has gone by already. I can't wait to bring them along to a meet up, if we can manage one during the daytime, to show them off!


Anyway, that post took me over an hour between feeds so better go!


Lots of love xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi everyone  ,
I think we've all been out and about enjoying the sun (apart from poor old Pinpin!).

Silly - your post brought tears to my eyes!!! I'm so happy for you and your DH. Can you PM me your address as I'd like to send you a little card. Thanks for taking the time to post, I know it must be really difficult at the moment.    
Vesper -    Yaay for seeing a heartbeat and a Valentine baby too - how exciting!! Loved your update on Morph's preference for food. Wow - he has unusual taste  No wonder when we went to the supermarket the other day there were no cucumbers - you must be buying them up by the truck load!! But seriously, so pleased that everything went well today - it's such a relief isn't it. I was reassured to hear another good review for Kingston as now that I'm over half way I'm starting to get nervous about the birth! So much to think about as well, drugs or no drugs, water or no water, etc. Silly - we might need to have a little work shop on all the options as my MW seemed pretty rubbish when I quizzed her the other day! Well, my Isabella Oliver coat arrived, but alas way too big, so will have to send it back. Let me know how you get on with your dress xx

Nic - I'm sure you're not that big my lovely! How is your 'front' bump going and have you got your 12 week scan through yet? Any news on funding your drug habit through the NHS  ? By the way, are you going to get a ticker - go on!! It makes it so much easier for my baby brain to remember where you are xx

Pinpin - I do not envy you in the slightest in this heat   

Charlie - sorry to hear about your hayfever, my DH is suffering too. Like Vesper said my DH is going to try the local honey option to see how he gets on - worth a go. I think we should have a sweep stake to see if you will be bigger than Silly  Yes, we are already making plans for the nursery which we'll do when we're both on our summer holidays. I love decorating so LOVE the fact that I get to play with the designs for our spare room. How did you get on at your brothers - did you manage to borrow anything useful? Best of luck with your scan tomorrow - let us know how you get on 

Toffee - I had the same problem as you. I'm usually a size 6-8 and have only started showing in the last month. Well, I say showing, but I was most disappointed at the week-end, I was at a party in Brighton with lots of friends I haven't seen for a couple of months and all of them said I looked rather small for 5 months, and one friend had a new boyfriend and he didn't even realise!! BOO!! The good thing (now this is my theory and not medically proven  ) is that because we're skinny your DH will get to feel the baby move much earlier. My mum even felt Squidge at the week-end which was lovely. By the way, did you go to the Baby Expo? I'm originally from Brighton, and all my family still live down there, so I went with my mum. We did really well - lots of free stuff and got some gorgeous little organic baby grows which I can't stop looking at! Would love to hear how you got on if you did go. Our spare room, soon to be nursery, is so stuffed with baby stuff. My DH is a bit of a tidy freak, but I keep telling him he needs to get used to it  !

Big hello to everybody else.

AFM: Starting to feel REALLY tired at the moment and I don't think the heat is helping  It's also not helping that I've got three huge events that I'm in charge of this week which have involved a huge amount of planning (I've got 2000 parents and 1300 students coming to our College over the next few days). BUT there is light at the end of the tunnel, over 2 weeks left at work until the summer holidays - YAAAAYYY!!!

Really enjoyed the Baby Expo as well. Very weird to think that this time last year it would have been my absolute worst nightmare - pregnant women, babies and toddlers at every turn - and there I was proudly being asked how many weeks pregnant I was. Very cool and amazing indeed 

AND my brother's wife gave birth to a beautiful baby boy last night so I'm an Auntie again, so I'll be back in Brighton meeting the little fella this week-end.

As for the meet up lets go for *Thursday 8th July*. Shall we say 7pm at Harts Boatyard?? Pinpin and Silly you will be missed very much - really hope that as many people as poss can make it.

Love to all 
Bella


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Right - I have sucumb and I've done a ticker    Had another scan this morning & my mum and DH came. Little bub is now 13mm and measuring exactly 7 weeks 5 days which is where I am! Had my NK's redone so will wait to see what they say... fingers crossed all fine. Now just the wait until the next scan... a week away... 

Vesper - great news on your scan. Very envious that you got a picture!! I ended up taking a picture of the screen with my phone last week. Wierd that they've changed your dates!? I thought there were set in stone for us IVF-ers...   

Silly - love love love that you have them home and they were both fast asleep as you wrote yesterday. I bet you are absolutely knackered but have a massive smile on your face. Bet too that you can't stop kissing them and smelling their heads... So so happy for you x

Bella - i think your bump is the perfect size and no one will mistake it for fat which is great. Shame that the isabella coat is too big... boo... I'm up for the 8th (scan dependant) and can't wait to see everyone.

Pinpin - how are you getting on??

Charlie - can't wait to meet you x

Big wave to everyone
Nic x


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Nic - YAY! So please you feel confident enough to have a ticker now! I was exactly the same as you but it felt so good after it was up and running, busy counting down to 17th December!

Silly - so lovely to hear from you and I'm amazed you're still finding time to post - now thats dedication for you! x Really looking forward to seeing pics of the girls. x

Bella - yes I did go to Brighton Expo and I had a brilliant time! We dragged my mum, sister in law and her little ones (who are 1 and 3) along too so in all there was four of us adults all being given lots of freebies for ME! What time did you get there? We were there at about 9.45 and hadn't pre-registered but were let in after a minute or so anyway without having to queue! I managed to grab some amazing things including lots and lots of freebies including a weighted baby blanket (well actually thanks to sister in law I got 2) which I googled when i got home and is worth £20! Did you manage to get to Avent stall in time to get the feeding bottles they were giving away? it was only for the first 400 visitors so as a team we managed to grab me 3 which was great!  I wenthome and opened up all my bounty bags and other freebies and had to get a box from the garage to store everything in! Is all sitting under the spare room bed now waiting for December.....!

Vesper - glad the vomiting is going down - I really know how you feel and I sympathise  I know I've said this before but there really is light at the end of the tunnel as mine stopped as soon as I hit 12 weeks - wierdly. Now I don't even feel pregnant anymore as I don't really have any symptoms (except for my constant craving for really salty chips) and if it weren't for bump becoming more and more obvious (but stil only in my underwear it seems!) I'd be starting to question whether its all been in my head the whole time!!

Pinpin - how are you keeping?! Any news?!

Liz - I hope you and Ellis are well. x

AFM - well finally, I got told that my bump's showing!!!! I've got this wrap dress on at work today and I have to say when I put it on this morning and looked at my belly I did have a contented smile on my face as bump *was* clearly visible - yay!

I've got my midwife appt on Thursday so I'm really really hoping that she'll listen to the heartbeat and that its there!

I've got a question for all you yummy mummies and future yummy mummies - have any of you considered or are currently using reusable nappies? Its something i've always wanted to do and now i'm actually pregnant, I'm finding that trying to research all the differnt brands is getting confusing! The one I like the look of is the Bambino Mio birth to potty pack. I was wondering if anyone could give me some guidance on reusables at all?! x

A big hello to everyone else. Just quickly - is the meet up on the 7th or the 8th? If its on the 7th I may be able to make it as i'm working from home that day!!

Lots of love. xxx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

in a slightly paranoid mood so please excuse the fuss - how did everyone calculate their EDD/ have it calculated? Initially i went for EC minus 2 weeks plus 40 (though it now occurs to me EC plus 38 is the same) that made me 7+6 today - 8 weeks and 3%  tomorrow - wahoo! I have also tried three online calculators and they all say 8th Feb, 7+6. Then yesterday QMH went for EC+3+38 weeks which is random in anyone's world and made me 7+3 today and then ticker based on that EDD makes me 7+1. Am I in reverse pregnancy?    Am really aware it doesn't matter in the grand scheme but at this stage every week counts and I appear to have lost one! Aaargh!     
can I have something approaching a consensus from you experienced ladies? 
wibble wibble


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi Vesper - I calculated mine using an online calculator. Just google pregnancy calculator and you'll find thousands! There are lots which calculate your due date from your ovulation date (ignore the ones which ask for your last menstrual cycle). Your ovulation date will be the date of your EC. Mine said 17 December and the Lister nurse, my GP and later my midwife all confirmed that to be the correct date. Hope that helps!! x


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

toffeecat thanks! balls to QMH!   According to everywhere but there (I think I have now tried 10 online jobbies) , I am 7+6 today. So there!  Ticker will change momentarily.


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Vesper - this site is a good one as it's for IVFers like us... 
http://www.ivf-infertility.com/calc_preg.php

You are 1 day ahead of me in my book as you had EC one day before me 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

niccad thanks! still 8th Feb there with blastocyst and ec dates so I am happy to stick to that. Now worrying as yours is longer than mine and you're a day earlier on - seriously the paranoia is immense today! think it may have something to do with the little pricks to check my blood sugar and discovering I am on the verge of hypoglycaemia - explains the blurred vision over the past few weeks - need to go do some research to get it up a bit and it may help with MS too - fingers crossed

thanks for the responses (and being patient with my ranting!) - what would I do without you?


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

vesper - don't worry... my due date is 9th feb and i'm 7w5 days having had EC a day after you... You're 8th feb and 7w6days... only difference is i couldn't get lilypie ticker to work properly... it says 225 days to go when it's actually 226!


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

News from Pinpin:

"Our baby Charlie was born yesterday at 7:20pm weighing 3kg and measuring 52cm. Fab and I are well and truely over the moon x"

YIPPEE!!!!!


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

*CONGRATULATIONS PINPIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!                *

You are truely blessed. x I hope both you and Charlie are both doing well and I can't wait to hear from you and see pics.

Lots of love. xx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello girls,

Congratulations Pinpin on the arrival of Charlie!!! I love the name    Glad to hear that you are well and can't wait to hear more about how you are all getting on!          

Vesper - Firstly fantastic news on your scan!  Sounds like everything is going really well and I am sure it will continue to do so!  I had the same problems as you with dates with QM's!!  I had worked out my due date to be 21st Nov....then QM's told me 26th which I just couldn't work out so I stuck with 21st and at my 12 week scan I was spot on!  They just can't seem to deal with adjusting for a blastocyst transfer.  My GP still thinks I am due 26th Nov due to letter from QM's but it's all a bit irrelevant as with twins I won't get that far anyway!  Thanks for the hayfever tip.  I had heard that before about honey but have never been that organised to get some!  My doctor has given my a nose spray now which is safe to use and makes a world of difference.  I feel bad using it but I checked at the hospital too and they said it was fine so I am just using it when I am desperate.  I didn't know that about nuts though! I have suffered with hay fever and asthma since being a child so that is very good info to know!!!  I definitley think you have to eat whatever you fancy no matter how bizarre it seems!  I have had a weird thing for cheese since I have been pregnant.....never eaten so much in my life!

Toffeecat - Loving the sound of all your freebies at the Expo!  I am quite jealous!  Hope your appt goes well with the midwife tomorrow and you get to hear your babies heartbeat!

Nic - Woohoo!  Sounds like you are sailing through all your scans and your little bubba is growing strong!  I'll look forward to hearing about the latest scan at the meet up!

Bella - Congrats on the arrival of your new nephew!  How exciting!!  Hope you have a lovely time visiting this weekend and knowing that it is only a few months now until his cousin will be here too!  A sweepstake might not be such a bad idea!  I think I may end up looking like Mr Greedy!  I managed to borrow a baby monitor, baby bath and moses basket from my brother so it's starting to seem a bit more real now! I keep looking at the moses basket in the bedroom that will be a nursery and can't imagine that there will be 2 babies here in a few months!! My niece's kept lifting up my top to look at my bump and telling everyone they saw that I was there Auntie and I was having twins!  It was very sweet!  8th of July works for me or 7th if you want to change it for Toffeecat.

Silly - Lovely to hear from you and hear all your news! How exciting! Sounds like Edith and Emily have made themselves at home already and are very happy where they are!  Glad to here that you are managing some sleep and the joy at having the girls home is making up for all the tiredness!  I shall be looking for some top tips from you so definitely keep us posted.  How are you feeling after the CS?  Hope you are recovering well.

Sharny - How was your scan?

Hi to everyone else!

Charlie xxxx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Oops forget to say what I have been up to!

The scan yesterday went really well and I am finally starting to feel like these babies might be ok!  I had the anomoly scan and everything was fine with both babies and they are both growing well so all is looking good!  They were both wriggling around again so I kept being told to hold my breath but it was exciting to see them again and reassuring to know that they are still doing well.  At the end of the scan the doctor took a 4d image of their faces which I wasn't expecting at all.  I got told off for moving to try and see the screen and the babies looked a bit like aliens but it was very cute to see that they were facing each other and their heads were practically touching as if they were having a nice little chat!  I am definitely feeling them move more now so am feeling very happy.  I can't say I am enjoying my swollen feet or hands very much though!  I also went to a Twins talk yesterday that was organised by TAMBA and it was lovely to meet some other Mums to be and hear from someone who has had twins!  I am really looking forward to meeting you all next week too.

Charlie xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Charlie - You get to have some dancing bananas for your 20 week scan       Great news everything is looking good and your little ones are safe and sound. It's so lovely to feel them move isn't it - makes it all seem so real finally. Do be careful about your swollen hands and feet though, as that's one of the key signs of pre-eclampsia (spelling??) - especially hands I think.

Vesper - QM's got my due date wrong too and I was a straight forward day 3 transfer! Like Nic suggested I went on to a IVF pregnancy due date calculator and it lets you enter the egg collection date    

I know I said the 8th July in my last post for the meet up, but as Toffeecat might be able to make 7th July would other people still be able to make 7th instead?? 

AFM: Got back earlier from work after a 12 hour day    All went really well though, just need to hold on in there until Friday, and then I'll nearly be there!

Bella xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Charlie - great news about the scan xx

Just a quick one... 7th should be ok for me but there's a chance I won't make it. I am in a massive court case which starts on monday and I've been told that I'm on the stand on wednesday pm and thursday. I have no idea what to expect or how late it'll go on so will just have to play it by ear... Scary stuff and not quite the relaxing time I'm after but I have no choice... lots of deep breathes next week I think xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi girls,

I finally feel ready to join you!  Sorry I haven't been on sooner, as most of you know I've had a difficult time during the first 12 weeks with a lot of bleeding and the hematoma and I just didn't feel ready to post on this thread.  But now I'm pleased to say that the bleeding has stopped, my 12 week scan went well and this morning I got my nucal scan result which says that I'm screen negative, so I'm going to give myself a   

I see you're meeting up next week, can I join you?  I can currently do either 7 or 8th.  I have a LOT of questions about what I need to be doing next so it will be great to see you all.

Sorry for such a big "me" post   

TG xxxxx


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

TG - great to see you the thread at last!!! I know what you mean about plucking up the courage and i'm so pleased you feel ready to do it now! Your next milestone will be setting up that all important ticker....!!!   

Regarding the meet-up, please don't change it to the 7th for me if the 8th is better for the majority! x

Charlie - so glad the scan went well i'm so happy for you!! excellent news! It must have been amazing to see them both together like that - wow!!

Bella - tomorrow is Friday...not long now!!!!   

AFM, I had my  midwife appt today and she listened to the heartbeat - yay!! it was like train! she said it nice fast and strong and she felt my uterus which was apparently in the exact position it should be right now. I am therefore a very happy girl!! 

Love to all. xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girlies, 

Hope you're all well, TG such good news  

Toffeecat, how are things?   

Pinpin, big big congratulations babe    

Silly how are the girls? Any take on my ~** offer?   

Niccad so nice to see you on here   

Bella, Charlie I hope you're not too tired and enjoying pregnancy   

Sorry if I've not mentioned you but it's not intentional(just dead busy and no computer (apart from my father-in-law's loan today   ) AFM, not been having a good time lately(hence why I kind of stayed away!!) some friends not being friends... just had Eva's next op through and today she had her hearing test and she will also need gromets (sp?) Poor girl... as she hasn't got enough to contend with hey  

Love and    to all,

Sam


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Sam - so sorry people have not being the friends they should be!    

Poor Eva having to be fitted with gromets (sp too) - is this for glue ear and is it something she'll only need for a short while? I think it's worst when they're still little isn't it?
When is Eva's next op date? Is this for her palate? I know it's far easier said than done, but try not to stress about it too much as she will be in the best of care, like her lip op    

Hello everyone else

xxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies 

Hope you've all been enjoying the lovely weather and the sales!!

Tarzangal - welcome to the thread!!!    So pleased that the bleeding has stopped and that your blood tests came back A.O.K. I really hope that you can start to enjoy the wonderful experience of being pregnant now and start to make plans for your lovely babies. Would be lovely to see you at the meet up this week 

Sam - sorry to hear that you're having a hard time of it all the mo and poor Eva  

Nic - congrats on adding a ticker!!! Tarzangal should be next  Am I right in thinking that the 7th is just as bad for you as you said that you'll be working Wednesday pm as well??

Toffeecat - fantastic news that you got to listen to the heartbeat - it's lovely isn't it?!!

AFM: Had another lovely week-end down in Brighton and got to meet my nephew for the first time. He's only a week old so my and my DH were cooing over him and it was slowly sinking in that we'll be there in 4 months time!! My brother and SIL looked great on only a couple of hours sleep and I think mother nature if slowly getting me used to a lack of sleep as regardless of how much water I drink in the evening I have to get up to pee at 1.30am, 3.30am and 5.30am!!!

Not sure which date to go with for the meet up as I get the impression that Nic might not be able to make the 7th or 8th due to work which is a real shame  . *Can you lovely ladies just confirm that you can do the Wednesday 7th please and then we can make a final decision!*

Bella  xx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello girls,

Bella - 7th is good for me!  I am definitely enjoying the sales    Sounds like you had a fab weekend meeting your new nephew    How exciting especially knowing your little one isn't far behind and you are having a boy too!  Bet you can't wait now!  I am also getting up to go the loo about the same times as you.....seem to spend all night either trying to get comfortable or going to the loo!  Hope you are getting through all your hard work and busy days at school and are looking forward to the summer holidays!

Sam - Sorry to hear you have been having a hard time    My brother had gromets when he was a child and if it's any consolation at all I remember being in the hospital to have my tonsils out at the same time he had his gromets put in and he was as happy as larry playing with all the children and it didn't seem to bother him at all. I remember feeling jealous that I was stuck in bed with a sore throat!  It must be upsetting finding out that there is something else to worry about it but I am sure that Eva will fly through her operation and find that the gromets help her to hear a little more clearly.  Wishing you lots of luck for everything. 

Toffeecat - Yay to hearing the heartbeat!!  Ooh maybe it's a girl then if it was fast...are you going to find out?  When is your next scan?

Tarzangal -    I am so pleased that you have had your 12 week scan and everything was perfect!       It must be such a relief now that the bleeding has stopped and everything is fine.  I hope you can start to enjoy your pregnancy especially as you start to feel better during the second trimester.  I am also excited that there is someone else expecting twins (I think you said it was twins at an early scan?)!  I guess that they are non-identical?  I went to a twins talk the other day so can tell you about that when I meet you.

Niccad - Sounds like a stressful couple of days coming up for you.  Hope you make it on Weds but can understand if you are totally drained after being in court.  Hope we will have another get together very soon!

Hi to everyone else.

AFM - I went to the see the doctor at the hospital this morning and heard the heartbeats    They sounded very fast today!  I have been having lots back pain and weirdly shoulder pain but I think it's just typical pregnancy stuff.  My blood pressure is low so no worries yet on the swollen hands / feet so all is good!  Next scan next Tuesday so hope the bubbas are still growing well this week!

Looking forward to meeting some of you on Weds!

Charlie xx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

charlie how exciting those racing little heartbeats must be! are you another with naturally lowish blood pressure? would love to compare notes  

bella 7th is fine - looking forward to seeing you and the emerged bump!  

samia good luck for little eva - friends who are in reach of the trade descriptions act need a reality check - hope you're holding up  

toffeecat wahoo for that little heartbeat - bless!  

tarzangal yeay you're here! so glad the 12wk scan went so well and hope you are now settling in to enjoying the process a bit more! look forward to seeing you on 7th  

niccad hope the case goes well - as a lawyer's daughter I'm always in awe of how you keep it all together - will cross fingers to see you on 7th  

margotandjerry are we seeing you on 7th? would be lovely to put a face to the name  

AFM I am shattered - truly, ridiculously exhausted! MS has quieted but just so tired can barely drag myself out of bed! Luckily (unluckily for the bank account) the funding for my summer post hasn't come through yet so I am only working on my research so can go for an hour's snooze per hour's work but this is nuts! have bought a bed table off ebay so I can work in bed and just nap when necessary but assuming this too will pass! I really hope so...

looking forward to seeing you lovely ladies on wed - will you forgive me if I fall asleep at the table?  

 all


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Vespa - Yes I do always have low blood pressure!  After my lap last year they were concerned until they realised it was consistently low!  The tiredness does get better in the 2nd trimester....at least it has for me! I remember in the first trimester really struggling to get the energy to do anything no matter how much I slept and felt like I had been drugged! All good signs though!  I don't think anyone can understand just how exhausted you feel unless they have been pregnant but I am sure in a few weeks you will start to have some more energy....you will probably just notice another symptom instead   

Charlie x


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Just a quick one from me to say I can do the 7th.
Catch up soon xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Super quick one from me before I head off for work. I'll pm everybody my mobile for tomorrow (Wednesday 7th) I'll be there (Harts Boat Yard) for 6.30pm as I'll be hungry    and I'll save us a seat.  Might be good to have mobiles in case of a problem so if you can please pm me.

Bella xx


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Just came into the office this morning and found out that I've been scheduled a big meeting tomorrow so can't work from home anymore. Not working from home means its going to be a logistical nightmare for me to get to the meet-up     

I'm really gutted as I SO badly want to meet you all as I know i'm the only one now who's remained faceless to date....  

Is it asking too much if we could arrange another meet-up maybe next month or something as well? I understand if its too soon for those that are meeting tomorrow but I figure lets make the most of the evenings while the weathers warm and the evenings are long!! x

Hope you're all well, will do personals later. xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

VesperPea said:


> margotandjerry are we seeing you on 7th? would be lovely to put a face to the name


It would have been lovely to meet you all, as I've not been along to any of the recent meet-ups, but unfortunately I'm off out for a NCT girl's night out the following night, so I don't think DH is going to be impressed with double duty Ellis sitting - sorry 

Have a lovely time - those of you that can make it. Let that soda water (& lime?) flow freely  
That's the trouble with having a load of pregnant people meet-up - the pub makes hardly any money on drinks   

Liz
x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello !!!!!

I will need to catch up with where everyone's at but I hope it's good news all around  

I wanted to say thank you for all your good wishes and I'm thinking of you all.

Charlie is 7 days old today! I was in labour for 40 hours but I did it in the end and the end result is worth every minute of it, the joy we feel is immense. I will post my birth story soon for those who want to read it. I also wanted to say to all the girls who are at Kingston Hospital how wonderful they were, I honestly could not have wished for a better place to give birth   

I have put a pic of Charlie in my profile picture as couldn't work out how to post bigger pics on here  
Sorry i won't make the meet up tomorrow as still very much recovering from the birth and finding our marks   


Lots of love,
Pinpin


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls, hope you're all well. Just to say i won't be able to make 2morrow but like Toffee i wouldn't mind another one next month. As i'm writing this though i've just realised we have Eva's second op on the 5th & Keira's second b'day on the 9th!! so i'll have to play it by ear sorry :-(  Hope you have a fab time tomorrow xx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hello lovely ladies, 

I'm still here!!   Sorry I've been a bit quiet, I've been trying to keep up with you all whilst commuting, just don't get much chance to post & the longer I leave it the more time I need to sit down and write a proper long catch up!  

Anyway I'm gutted to say that like Toffee it will be a bit of a logistical nightmare for me to join you tonight as I'm doing the public transport thing today but I'd love to try and come along next month, I think I might be working from home a bit more then so will be able to hop in the car.

Gotta go nearly at my stop but thinking of you all & will really try and catch up properly soon.

Have fun tonight, Mini xxxx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

Hello lovelies

Just a quick thank you for a lovely evening - sorry I had to leave so quickly - burgers are officially off the list or is it on it? Either way thanks and lovely to see you  

We were talking about another meet up in august - for everyone? anyone have a few dates to offer? I have no plans until September other than a birthday!

Hope to see the missing faces there perhaps?

 xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,glad you had a nice evening would love to come to the next one but as i said Eva's op being on the 5th the second part of aug might be better for us. Hope the mummies to be are not suffering to much in that heat & that the new (as well as old!!) mummies are enjoying their babies. Hugs & kisses to all.


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all


Sorry haven’t been on in a while.  Sorry missed the meet up, no excuse except hadn’t been logging on, should have popped in to see you all!  Maybe next time.


Pinpin - again congrats, can’t wait to see Charlie in the flesh, he is gorgeous in your pic.


Liz - how you?  And Ellis?  Where were you on hols?


Mini Me - how you doing?


Vesper - hope tiredness is getting better!  Make the most of it cause you will never get away with napping during the day again!!


Samia - sorry you’ve been a bit fed up lately and now an extra problem with Eva, but as others have said hopefully won’t be too stressy for her!


Bella - glad you enjoyed seeing your little nephew, and you are right, not long til it’s your turn.  Glad mother nature getting you ready for it!!!


Pix - your meeting with other twin mums sounds great, hope they will be able to share tips although you always have Silly!


Niccad - hope court ok and you are not getting stressed!!


Tarzangal - welcome to the thread!


Toffee - don’t listen to the old wives tales about heartbeat, my midwife told me I was having a girl from sound of heartbeat and Liam is well and truly a boy!!!  You would think she would know too!!!!


Sharny - how you doing?


Hi to anyone else I missed.


AFM - all good, am loving being a mother and you will all get that feeling very soon!  Off to Ireland tomorrow for 4 weeks so will be missing in action, will try to log on but I know what I'm like!!  


Enjoy your pregnancies!  


Sleepy xx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

Update: spoke to QMH this morning and they agreed it was way too late and have moved it two weeks (!) forward to bang on 12 weeks - yeay. Hope everyone is well and not weeping too much that the heat has finally calmed just a mite.

 all

hello lovely ladies
lying in bed unable to sleep as just calculated that though my midwife appt is 22nd )uly so i'd be11+1 the scan is 10th august which would be 13+6. having done some reading I find nuchal fold is recommended from 11 to not later than 13.6 ie 13+4 because natural lymphatic drainage can screw up results after this...
am i being paranoid in thinking i should try and rearrange?
paranoia is raging it being dark and DH snoring away but it does seem silly to miss the window - doesn't it?
 all


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

I just want to have a moan... I have not heard from Kingston or from a midwife and I'm really really fed up. I've called my GP 4 times now and they just fob me off... ARGH!! I want to scream. Why are things so difficult....?

Rant over


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Nic - have you tried calling Kingston ANC directly rather than try your GP, to see if an appointment has been sent out yet? I didn't get mine when I should and later found out that the appointment pack had been sent without any postage on it, so it was sitting at the sorting office   
I think my first m/w appointment was around 12 weeks too - they don't seem to be in too much of a hurry at Kingston!

I hope it comes through soon   

Hello everyone else - I hope you're all feeling bumpy & perky and are coping better now it's not quite as hot & sticky!

Liz
xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

*Antenatal Care *020 8546 7711 ext: 2435/2437

*Appointment Enquiries *020 8546 7711 ext 2435/2437

Any good?


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Nic - thats very strange and I completely sympathise with your frustration! You're nearly 11 weeks so you should definitely have heard by now as I had my 1st midwife appt at exactly 11 weeks (albeit I'm at Epsom not Kingston). You should be having your Nuchal scan very soon now too so I would definitely ring the numbers Liz has given and see if you can get further with this.

Its a pretty crappy thing to have to go through right now, esp when its something you should be getting excited about!  

Let us know how it goes.   

Hope everyone is well and looking forward to the weekend. xx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi girls,
Lovely to meet a few of you last week!  Looking forward to meeting more of you at the next meet up!

Niccad - I know exactly how you feel as the same thing happened to me.  It is very frustrating and I ended up feeling like I was hassling the hospital.  I ended up having my booking in appt at 11+3 and my scan at 13+3.  If it's any consolation the longer you can hold on for your scan the shorter you have to wait until the next one.  I am sure you will get your appointments through soon.

Vesper - Hope the MS is subsiding a bit. You have really suffered with that.  My scan was absolutely fine at 13+3.  It would be worth chatting to your hospital if you are worried about your dates as you don't need anything else to worry about!

Sleepy - Hope you are having a lovely time in Ireland and you are having some good weather!  4 weeks away sounds fab!

Pinpin - The pic of Charlie is gorgeous!  Hope you are all doing really well and can't wait to hear more news!

Hi to everyone else.  Hope everyone is well and you all have a lovely weekend!

AFM - Scan on Tues went really well and both babies are growing well. I am feeling them kick loads now and DH has been able to feel them too.  I now know which one is which when they are kicking after the scan so that is pretty cool!  It's funny seeing my tummy move sometimes but makes it seems very real now!  I am really suffering with pelvic/hip pain on my left hand side.  It's been really painful for 2 weeks now and I am struggling to even walk anywhere.  Going up and down stairs is no fun! The midwife on Tues was worried it might be deep vein thrombosis and so I had to spend 4 hours on the maternity ward (hearing ladies going into labour was more scary than the thought of a blood clot!)  It was a false alarm though and the doctor thinks it is SPD which is a problem with my pelvis.  The doctors think it may get worse over the rest of my pregnancy as the babies get bigger which just makes me want to cry as it is really restricting what I can do.  I am just hoping that it will get better!   

Charlie xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Charlie - so sorry to hear about the SPD! I had it start at around 20-21 weeks too and it progressively got worst. Although, I had it nowhere near as bad as some people.

It drove me mad as towards the end, I could only walk for a very short while and even then it was at a snail's pace, as it was very painful - think it drove DH doolally too!
Make sure your m/w or consultant gets you to see the physio dept (sorry can't remember if it is called physio but hopefully you know what I mean), as they can check you out and give you lots of tips & advice on how to ease it - as well as giving a very sexy pelvic girdle to wear!

You really have my sympathy as I know how frustrating (and painful) it is to have - luckily it does clear once you've given birth. Think my pain totally went about 5 days after having Ellis.
It also meant I couldn't face giving birth lying down (far too painful) so I was kneeling on the bed, which really helped.

But try and push for an appointment asap 

Liz
xxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks so much Liz and Charlie - I hassled my GP more and then faxed the referral through. I then called Kingston to make sure they got it & they've promised an appt in the post very soon. 

Charlie - glad that the scan went well and hope that the hip pain miraculously disappears   . I bet the maternity ward was an eye opener!

Hello to everyone & hope you all have lovely weekends x


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello ladies - hope you don't mind me joining you on this thread...some of you may remember me, I was originally waiting to go on the list at QMR and ended up having a successful cycle at the lister. I'm nearly 12 weeks pregnant and I've got my scan on Wednesday. Already had a 10 week scan at lister and saw the baby moving and heard the heartbeat which was amazing. Just fingers crossed that all goes well on Wed.
Symptoms wise I have very few - veiny boobs, constant hunger and overwhelming tiredness. I think nothing of a 2 hour afternoon nap at the weekend...how I cope at work I don't know! 
Good to see some familiar names on here. 
xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm back!

How is everybody here! Lots been going on I see, just a qucikie this time and now will make mre of an effort to keep up!

Scaruh - Welcome to the thread! Good to hear from you and hope the pregnancy is going well. This thread is a smaller thread for pregnancy point of view so really personal which is lovely!

Nic - Sorry to hear you have had delays in getting your midwife appointment, so frustrating. I would ring again mid week and keep hassling, because f they have sent an appointment they can tell you befor you get the letter. Good to hear both babes are growing well.

Vesper - Glad your scan got moved!

Charlie - Eeeeek to the SPD, unfortunately more common in twin pregnancy. Hope you can find ways of easing it. Make sure you keep your legs together as much as possible, like when getting out of bed or the car. Make sure you get a physio referral too like Liz said, they can give you a pelvic girdle belt to take some of the weight for you!

Sleepy - Happy holidays!

Samia 0 Good luck for Eva's up coming appointments and procedures.

Liz - Hope you are well.

Mini - Slow down!

Pinpin - How is baby boy?

Tarzangal - How are you twin buddy?

Bella - Lovely to see you yesterday, what chance bumping into you like that, and somebody on here has met my girls! You looked totally fab!

All well here, Edith and Emily growing very fast. Can't get any photos on here as files too big but here is my ******** link!

http://www.********.com/album.php?aid=231571&id=514985119

Can I suggest a daytime meet next time perhaps on a Saturday or Sunday afternoon? That way all us girls with babes can come more likely with our tiddly ones? I can do anytime August or September xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi everyone,
Finally managed to post on the other thread and here!! Sorry I've been AWOL for a week or so. I've found the last couple of weeks so tiring - finishing up at work for the summer, lack of sleep due to having to pee so bloody often in the night and I'm starting to feel the strain of my big baby (don't think I mentioned that at the last scan I was told all my measurements indicate that's it's a big baby!!!  ).

Silly - As I said on the other thread - I was so thrilled to bump into you in Kingston the other day. The twins are just gorgeous and you looked wonderful on such little sleep! I just couldn't be happier for you. Another group meet up is an excellent idea - maybe mid-August or something?

Scarah - Welcome to the thread! Lovely to have you on here. You might want to have a scan through some old posts as quite a few things have come up. Feel free to ask as many questions as you want as all we all seem to be learning so much as we go along! So pleased to hear that your 10 week scan when well and that you go to see a beautiful heartbeat. Have you had your 'booking appointment' with your MF yet as well? Which hopsital are you going to? Best of luck with the 12 week scan on Wednesday   

Pinpin - How are you and the very gorgeous Charlie doing!!! Can you believe he's all yours yet?! Would be lovely to meet you and Charlie at a daytime meet up with Silly, now that I'm a lady of leisure!!

Vesper - Thank godness they moved the scan forward - you were right, they were cutting it extremely fine with the timings! Lovely to see you at the meet up - how are you doing with the MS? I really, really hope that it sorts itself out soon - you poor thing! Can't believe you're nearly 12 weeks now!! Only 10 days to go and you won't believe how much you can see! Are you going to find out the sex??

Toffeecat - How are you feeling? Not long now until your 20 week scan! Really hope you can make the next meet up xx

Charlie - lovely to finally meet you the other week - you looked great! Brilliant news that the babies are still doing well and that you and DH can now feel them kicking - it's so cool isn't it  My DH is now talking to them as apparently they can hear from 23 weeks - it's so sweet hearing him talk to Squidge especially when he kicks back! Really annoying about your false alarm at the hospital (thank god) and the SPD, that sounds horrible. I've only got back ache and that painsful enough   

Nic -excellent advice from Silly. That's so bloody annoying that you've had to chase them up so much  Hope the case that you had the other day wasn't too stressful in the end - you need to take it easy young lady! Let us know when you get your dates through for the scan xx

Tarz - lovely to see you at the meet up the other week as well. How are you doing? When's your 16 week scan? Have you started buying baby stuff yet - once you start it's impossible to stop!!! The liquid iron supplement that I was telling you about is called Spatone (natural mineral water from Wales that contains iron). You can buy it from Boots, etc and they recommend taking it with Orange juice. I take mine every other day and is recommended for pregnant ladies. They have got it on offer at Boots at the mo (3 for 2) http://www.boots.com/en/Spatone-Iron-Sachets-28_4933/ Highly recommend it! xx

Sleepy - Hope you and Liam are enjoying Ireland 

Mini - How are you doing? WOW - nearly 25 weeks pregnant now - is it going as quickly for you as it is for me?!!

Lili - hope you have found us!! Would be great to hear from you xx

Liz and Sam - hope you are both well? 

Sorry if I've missed anyone out  xx

AFM: So pleased to have finished work for the summer (and DH too) YAY!! I just have to go back in September for a week and a half and that's it until July next year. Well, I have been hitting the shops (and the internet) in full force due to the sales. Squidge had officially got a better wardrobe than my DH  I just can't believe the bargains I've got, most of which were second or third mark downs. I've also been sensible and bought a range of ages from newborn to 9 months. Operation Nursery is also in full force now that we're both off. We have a plumber coming soon to move the radiators in the nursery so that we have more space for the furniture. We're bought a chair for breast feeding, chest of drawers and I'm picking the cotbed out on Friday with my MIL.

Well, we're off to the Yorkshire Dales tomorrow until Friday. We're staying in a beautiful B & B in the middle of nowhere and hope to have long lay ins and just chill - can't wait! I'm also 6 months pregnant on Wednesday   

Love to all,
Bella  xx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all


Greetings from Ireland, having a lovely time even with weather a bit cooler than London!  Having a great time at home though, loads of family to help look after Liam! 


Scaruh - welcome to the thread.  Glad pg going well.


Silly - great to hear from you.  Your photos are great, girls are beautiful and you look positively radiant and so so happy!  Can’t wait to see you all.


Ditto to daytime meet up!  Would be great.


PinPin - how is Charlie?  hope all going ok.


Bella - 6 months, how brilliant is that!  Hope you’re enjoying the Dales!


Niccad - did you get your midwife appointment sorted out yet?


Charlie - hope you’re feeling better.


HI to everyone else, hope you are all ok.


Sleepy xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi everyone - hope you're all well and enjoying your bumps. It's a hot one today

Just a quick one to apologise to Silly. Really sorry I accosted you in the street today    I just wanted to say hello as I recognised you both from your pics and of course to have a peek at the gorgeous sleepy tigers. 
I'm kind of guessing that you must live quite close to me. I hope you had a lovely walk. 

Anyway that was it really as I didn't want you to be freaked out by this barking mad woman stopping you! 

I'm posting on my phone, so can't see back much but will catch up properly when I'm back on a comp

Take care lovelies 

Xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh and Sleepy, I'm loving the new avatar pic of Liam - gorgeous!

X


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello all

Silly - sounds like you are out and about loads - bumping into fellow FF's all over the place. Love the ******** pics... especially the one of them both asleep on your tummy   

Sleepy - loving the new pic. He's adorable!

Welcome Scaruk - I've been wondering where you were & have been a bit worried. so glad that all is going well. Good luck on wednesday

Bella - have a lovely lovey time in Yorkshire xxxxx

Pinpin - how are you getting on? Have been wanting to pop by and see you but have felt like I'd be butting in... Let me know if you're up to random knocks on the door from crazed women wanting baby cuddles    No worries if not as I can't begin to imagine how tired and exhausted you must be xxxxx

Big wave to everyone. I finally got my dates through - seeing midwife this friday and have scan at kingston on wednesday when I'll be 11+6. Vesper - are you in the same day? I've been bleeding a bit which has been worrying me - but it's all old blood so i'm not freaking out just yet - feel like i'm living in the loo though. My mum is coming up tomorrow to come to the argc scan with me so    everything is ok. Having my immunes retested also....

Definitely up for a meet up - just let me know when (court case is all finished now so no reason I can't escape from work at a reasonable time)
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello!


Nic -   Glad your dates have come through, now you can really look forward. Hope the bleeding settles soon, but be reassured by the old blood, if it is fresh go to A+E and get a scan! Yes getting out and about lots, perhaps we can arrange a meet up with Pinpin soon between us as would love to meet her LO too.


Liz - Not to worry about accosting me!   I was probably a bit distant as had something on my mind   and was walking to the chemist to get some infant Gaviscon for the tigers! Had just left GP surgery and was feeling a bit sad that my babies have reflux and are in pain. The good news is the Gaviscon seems to be working already and they are settling much better. DH goes back to work next week so would be lovely to meet you properly    especially if you live nearby in the next few weeks. I live just around the corner from where I saw you and the park with the pond is one of our regular haunts!


Bella - Have fun with operation nursery, so cose now, your little Squidge will be here before you know it! Hope you are having fun in The Dales. 


Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Bellaboo - had my booking appointment about a week ago - not sure why they did it on a Sunday as they couldn't book me in for bloods or scan as those depts weren't open to make bookings on a Sunday. Oh well. We're going to St Georges in Tooting - we live about 10 minutes walk away which is handy. Looking forward to 12 week scan on Wed - hopefully all the news will be good, had my blood tests last week so get the results from those at the same time. 

Hi Niccad - I'm still around! Keep checking the other boards, but they're so busy and I felt like I couldn't keep up with everyone, as SillyBilly and her cats said, this one seems very personal with lots of names I recognised. I'm not oficially a Queen Mary's girl. Nevermind! How are you anyway Niccad, hope your pregnancy is going well. xx

AFM  nothing exciting is going on, counting down the days til the summer holidays...4 days left! 

Hope you're all ok in this heat xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls just a quick one 2 say hi & also that i'd be up for meeting up during the day as Aaliyah will be on hols as of this friday & couldn't face staying indoors!! can do most days (& places) but not around the 5th of  aug as Eva's got her op. Hope you're all well xx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

hello lovely ladies - my email has been playing up again so I thought everyone had gone quiet then lo! popped in to have a look yesterday... hah!

meet up - sounds good - where, when?

samia fingers crossed for 5th

scaruh 12 weeks and summer hols! wahoo!

silly bless the lovely tigers! great pics. glad baby gaviscon is doing the trick - poor mites. xxx

niccad you are super calm! very impressed. I'm in thurs at QMH - everything seems to be there for the mo - look forward to hearing how it goes for you

m&j glad someone else has moments of barking madness... love the idea of a distracted silly merrily wandering down the street before being pounced on!

sleepy cute as a button!

bella hope you have a wonderful time - come back chilled ready to put operation nursery into the next phase!

pix hope treatment is progressing for your poor hips. must be amazing seeing belly moving about and being able to differentiate between them - wow!

phone can't see any further back but hello to anyone I've missed - tarz all ok?

ought to try and sleep - it's 3 in the morning but had a big writing day yesterday 4,500 words and always feel restless afterwards... having new old sofa delivered tom and midwife appt on thurs so loads to look forward to - where did the last 10 weeks go? 

would really appreciate any insight anyone can offer on maternity leave - have taken this job one day a week sept - may and now have to write the curriculum and the individual sessions. if I'm due on 8th feb and can realistically farm out a finite number of weeks, how on earth do I work out which ones?!? my amazing adorable thoughtful DH has offered to cover the childcare so I don't feel as much guilt of the damned but hated having to make the decision and now a whole host more - aargh! talked to my big boss who put me up for the job and told him the situation (bless he was so excited!) and he recommended waiting til sept to make my announcement so have a slightly odd line to tread for the next 6 weeks... not my ethically clearest moment but hey... not like I will get paid or anything useful, just means I have to organise cover but how much?!? ok it's clearly the middle of the night and I will never get to sleep if I start worrying about this but seriously any insights?

hope all well  pea xxx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Hello everyone

Vesper - sorry I'm not the best person to tell you about mat leave as I work for myself and won't get any  no idea how that will work out but hey, one step at a time! How is the MS and is it really your 12 wk scan on thur! that has come around quickly? all the best for it and tell us how you get on

Niccad - so gld you got your appts thru, how was the scan today? And 12 week scan next week how exciting!

Silly - am up for a weekend meet up, can't wait to meet the tigers  sounds like you're coping really well

Pinpin - how are you doing?

Charlie - sorry to hear about the SPD and the 4 hour wait in hospital but how exciting to feel the little ones! I can't wait for that to happen

Bella - v. impressed with your wardrobe, and so will Squidge be I'm sure  have a lovely time up North

AFM - had really bad abdominal pains last week, dr said to go to A&E so I did! they couldn't find anything wrong and no bleeding so after a load of tests was sent home. Had a 16 week scan today (altho it turned out I was booked in by accident as they had me down for identical twins which get checked a lot more) - everything fine although she did it v quickly and I couldn't see much. I have bought my 1st item of maternity clothing - a black wrap dress in the GAP sale (thanks Bella for the tip off  ).

*Quick questions* - do you all recommend doing the NCT course? I'm worried it may not be that relevant to twins and trying to save money, especiallly after a large ARGC bill  ? Some of you recommended it over the free NHS one I think? I'm pencilled in for November - babies due 4/1/11 but will prob be a bit earlier, do you think Nov is the right month for it? thanks xx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi girls,
Hope you are all well.  Last week was not a good week for me!  On Sunday I had a car accident which was pretty traumatic.  I think everything is fine and it was probably more stressful psycholigically than anything else as I was so worried about the babies but they seem to be ok!  I was at some traffic lights and someone ran into the back of me which shunted me forwards. The worst thing was I could see in my mirror that he was going too fast and was going to hit me but I couldn't get out of the way.  He said his son was handing him a packet of sweets.  So it was back to A&E for me!  They must be sick of me at the hospital!  I was panicking that I was only 22 weeks and so close to the point when the babies could at least be born and if I lost them over this it would be so horrendous.  Luckily they did a quick scan and saw the heartbeats and then I was waiting for a few hours for them to take some blood tests as they couldn't get any veins to do them.  I have been told to take it easy for a while and look out for signs of premature labour but I think everything is fine and I just need to forget about it now.  I will feel much better after my scan on Tuesday I think when I know the babies have grown but I have been feeling them move so I am sure they didn't even feel a thing.  The blood test showed that I am anemic which isn't really a surprise with twins but it didn't show anything else untoward.  I feel like I have been falling apart in the last week!  I have ordered a support belt to help with my SPD so just waiting for that and hoping it makes a difference!

Liz - Thanks for the SPD advice.  Good to know that it clears up after birth as I usually do a lot of dancing and was worried I wouldn't be able to go back (not that I will have the time anyway!)  I am used to being quite flexible so it's weird being hardly able to move around!  I have been asked to try the belt for a couple of weeks before seeing a physio. I have been told how I should get up and down and in and out of bed etc although it's hard to remember all of the time! I really hope that the belt helps a little bit!

Scaruh - Welcome to the thread!!  Hope your 12 week scan goes well today!  Your symptoms sound very similar to mine in the 1st trimester.  I used to worry that I didn't have any MS but I guess I am glad of it now!

Silly - Edith and Emily are gorgeous! I love the pictures! It makes me so excited that I am having twins!  It looks and sounds like everything is going really well.  I can't believe that they are a month old already!  I will look forward to hearing some top tips!  I am around during the day in the week as well as Bella so we maybe able to arrange a week day meet up.  It would be lovely to meet you and the girls.

Bella - Hope you are having a lovely relaxing time in the Yorkshire Dales!  You deserve it after your stressfull last few weeks at work!  I am very impressed with how organised you are on the baby clothes front!  I have managed to pick up some bargains too in the sales but I've only got some early stuff so far.  I am addicted to looking at baby things though and planning out in my head what I want to buy!!  Yay to being 6 months pregnant!  That's amazing and seems to have come round so quickly        

Sleepy - Sounds like you are having a great time in Ireland.  I would be very happy to be somewhere a bit cooler just now!  Your new pic of Liam is gorgeous!!

Niccad - Hope everything goes well with your MW appt and your 12 week scan.  Sorry to hear that you have been bleeding as I am sure it must be a little worrying but I hope Silly has been able to reassure you.  I bet you can't wait for your scan.....it really is amazing how much they have changed from the early scans!

Samia - Hope we can arrange a meet up soon.  I will keep my fingers crossed on the 5th for the next op.  I am sure everything will go as well as last time and Eva will recover really well.

Vesper - Congrats on your new job and hope you are enjoying working out the curriculum etc.  I can't really offer any advice on mat leave but it sounds like you have some great support from your DH and your big boss.  I guess if you can get cover for Feb you will feel like you need it when the time comes but I guess it depends on how many weeks you can get cover for. Good luck sorting it all out and with your 12 week scan - very exciting!!

TG - So glad to hear that the babies are doing well!  Shame that you only got to see them very briefly although I sometimes feel like I don't see very much when I have my scans as they are concentrating on measuring certain parts!  It's just reassuring to see their heartbeats and them wiggling around!  Will your next scan be at 20 weeks?  I can't believe you have only just bought mat clothes.  I am very jealous!  You will have a lovely neat bump although you might find you have a sudden growth spurt as my bump seems to be growing daily!  I had the same thoughts as you over the NCT classes but my friends who have had babies really recommended it as a way to meet other new mums locally if nothing else.  I am doing mine in Sep and am due Nov so your dates sound about right.  You don't want to leave it too late in case the babies come early.  I was told at the hospital on Monday that they will do a c-section any time from 34 weeks although the longer you can go whilst both babies are growing and happy the better.  There is also an antenatal course day just for twins/triplets on the TAMBA website if you fancy just doing a 1 day course and meeting other twin Mums.  

Ok I had best go now.  Hi to everyone I have missed!  Hope you all have a good week.

Charlie xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Charlie - so sorry to hear about the accident! Scary stuff! But good to hear that the twins are ok - just take it easy as they said.
I was told to only use the belt when walking or standing for any length of time, so it wasn't much help during the day, when I was sat at my desk, but I also found that raising my feet up on a small footstool helped.
I don't know if one side is more affected than the other with you, but the physio said I tended to put more weight on one hip, making it worse, so if I went up & down the stairs, to only do one at a time and lead with the other foot. But as you say, it's bloody hard to remember to do it all the time.
Finally, a pillow wedged between my legs, when I lay on my side at night also helped!

TG - sorry also to hear about your scary abdominal pains 
I would definitely recommend the NCT classes, especially if you find one that's pretty local to you. They tend to keep to a maximum of 8 couples and because everyone is likely to be due around the same time, it's a great way of meeting fellow parents-to-be and to be going through the same thing with your new babies.
Our group still meets every Monday - although the numbers have dwindled, since people have had to return to work full-time.
I did the 4 week course (one Monday night for 4 weeks plus a full day on a Saturday) and it started at the beginning of Feb - Ellis was due on the 15th March. But I think I left it a little late.
Out of the eight babies in our group - they were all born within 4 weeks of each other.
I never really got much out of the membership though!

Vesper - the pregnancy/baby brain madness gets no better you know, 16 months on!   

Sam - loads of luck for Eva's upcoming op   will she be in for a while?

Hello everyone else - sorry that was a bit sparse on personals

Liz
x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Morning everyone

I know I should probably be posting this in the marketplace section, but I wanted to see if any of you were interested first.

A good friend of mine (who was on the tri boards with me) is selling her Quinny.

It's a Quinny Buzz 3 and comes with the following:


2no seat units in 'Storm Grey'
Dreami carrycot in 'Midnight Blue'
Raincover for both seats & for the carrycot
Buzz box
Shopping basket
Tyre Pump
Apron
Insect net
She's looking for £200.00 for the lot, which is a real bargain and don't forget that the Quinny will also take the Maxi Cosi car seat on it's chassis.

Anyway, if anyone is interested, please PM me and I'll put you in touch

Liz
x


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

just a quick hello as I have not had any time to catch up properly recently - my email updates have stopped AGAIN! Beginning to think it is personal!

Charlie - so sorry to hear about the crash - must have been really scary

TG - have you read about the pay you can receive if you're self-employed? http://www.dsdni.gov.uk/index/ssa/maternity_allowance.htm has stuff on it - may not work for you but worth a gander?

My midwife scan on Thurs was lovely - very positive and non scary and all ready for Wednesday's scan - 12 weeks already - when did that happen!

any ideas for meet up?

 all


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Evening YUMMY mummies & mummies to be!!

Just a quick one regarding meeting up: i know this week might be short notice but i can do every day apart from thursday & friday so what about the following week: i can do any day before the thursday as it's little Eva's op! i thought about meeting up in a park like Cheam park, Ewell park or even Wimbledon park as all quite nice & enough for the bigger ones to do! Thought about meeting around 12-1 could you pls let me know. Hope you're all well xx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

I forgot - the midwife found that I have been losing weight so have to eat five meals a day - yeay yeay - justification for face stuffing, check! As MS hasn't reared its head for a week or so, feeling quite excited about all that lovely food...   Belly is now also looking a little more pie stuffed than before, to the extent I have to dress quite carefully if I don't want comments - if it wasn't for the weight loss thing i'd be sure it was just food. Also getting aches and pains which go away if Dh plays spider fingers around my belly and talks - sure it's psychosymatic but it's rather lovely... though I think we freaked out a lady in Waitrose on Sunday!

Meeting up - I am pretty flexible of a weekday evening - will try to make a day time but desperately trying to get writing up done so I can work on curriculum for next year in August. Weekends are also problematic as we have someone staying each and everyone til september... cross fingers we can arrange something that some can make and then we'll just do it again in september!

 all


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Vesper - losing weight   . I'm so envious!! I have now put on 1 stone and 5 lbs since starting the cycle. I can't wait to stop taking these steriods as I, obviously, am completely blaming them! Did the midwife scan you? Mine just asked me a load of questions - no hint of a scan   . I also have my 12 week scan on Wednesday and am getting scared. Had to have an emergency drip last thursday as my immunes came back bad so of course I've got myself in a state worried if bub is still ok... 

Charlie - so sorry to hear about your accident - that must have been scary. So glad that everything is ok.

Tarzangal - have the pains completely gone now? Hope you're ok. Are you off the dex and cyclogest now? xx

Big hello to everyone else
xx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

Nic Sorry to hear about the drip - do they have a plan for the rest of your pregnancy? Will cross my fingers for you on Wed - little bub must be a fighter to have got this far! When are you in? I had no scan just bloods, urine, notes galore etc - where are you booked for wed? 

Think the MS has put pay to a lot of the extra weight I was carrying from the cycling and trust me I would swap that for a few pounds anytime!

Had a fall yesterday afternoon- comedic in that I fell between two bits of the sofa in kind of slow motion as they slid apart but scary as belly really hurt afterwards but all back to normal this morning - the rollercoaster just doesn't stop for a second. We're in at 9am so expect a post by lunchtime! Not sure how to make these last few days go any faster - it's like watching paint dry!

pea xxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey Pea- I'm at Kingston at 4pm... Guessing you're at QM?
Any fall is worrying but I'm sure you'll be fine. 
Re my immunes - I have to get them tested every 3-4 weeks and they IV's dependant on the results. I think the tests carry on til 28 weeks unless you get 3 in a row which are fine. Tarzangal - are you still doing the NK tests?

xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Charlie & Liz - thanks for the info on NCT classes, I have signed up   

Charlie - I'm so sorry to hear about your accident, that must have been a big worry, hope you are ok now?  And how is the SPD? I think I might also do the TAMBA day course - have you joined them or just registered?

Nic - will PM you re immunes but have successfully weaned myself off the steroids (yay!!).  Faxed my full blood count results to ARGC and waiting to see if I can come off anything else (really hoping I can stop cyclogest   ) - ask Kingston to do a full blood count on Wed as ARGC will want to see it to review your meds

Allowed myself to go into Mamas and Papas at the weekend, first time I've ever been in.  It was a big thing for me as I once burst into tears when I saw a M&P shop on a particularly bad day, wailing to my DH that I'd never be able to go in there.  Didn't buy anything on this occcasion but it was lovely to have a little look....

xxx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

*tg* really glad you ventured in at the w/e - I feel some shopping coming on! re nct courses did you go for the nearest possible to your edd? just been looking and it's late jan/early feb ie perfect but intensive or mid to late jan but standard... aargh - decisions - I'm fed up with making decisions!
*
niccad* yup we're at QMH - will think of you at 4 fingers crossed

 all


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi all, just a quick me post (sorry)
Had the 12 week scan last week, which was lovely, lots of movement, baby had legs crossed at one point, all great. 
Then we got the blood results back, showing a very low hormone level for the PAPP-A, which then brought our scores down for the chromosomes - giving us a 1:29 chance of downs and 1:50 chance of Eduards and Patau. This was a massive shock, especially after the scan had gone so well. So after much deliberation we've decided to have the CVS test done on Wednesday (they were going to do it last week but my ovaries were in the way so they wanted to let the placenta move up a bit)
Has anyone else had this done? Anyone got any thoughts on this? 
I know the results aren't majorly low, but they are well below where they should be. 1:150 for downs is the limit and 1:100 for the other. Or the other way round, I can't remember. There's a very small chance that this CVS test could result in miscarriage, but less than 1% at St Georges.
While we were there the consultant was asking me about IVF and said that he'd seen a lot more IVF ladies with this low hormone level and was wondering if there was a link. We've since researched it and it seems there is a link between ICSI and this low hormone level. 
It's a big decision - do we get the test done? I think I'd want to know if there was a problem so I could be prepared, also been researching the other syndromes (Eduards & Patau) and the survival rate isn't very good at all, a week or so at the most. Or am I just worrying about nothing, if this blood result is related to the ICSI?
Nuchal scan was well within range - 1.7mm and they measured the nasal bone too. So these are very good indicators. 
Sorry to go on, just wondering what you lot thought.
Thanks
xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oh Scaruh firstly big hugs to you & dh hun. I've got to say your post brought back some memories for me as Patau/edwards syndrom was mentioned to us on our 20 weeks scan as cleft lip & palate often go hand in hand!! Like you we did a lot of research & decided against cvs(as we couldn't "afford" sorry can't find the right word to use losing this baby! even though my family wanted me to have an abortion!! & as you well know as life expectancy isn't great with T13 we decided to hell with everything & everybody give this baby a chance & we will deal with all the facts & consequences when she's here!! So glad we did!! What i'm trying 2 say is you've got to go with what your heart says & ask yourself if the results of the cvs came back positive what would you do? Don't know if that makes sense or help in any ways (doing this from my phone so can't read the whole post!) but take care hun xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

And please feel free to pm me for questions/support/help anything  hun xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi everyone,
*Scarah* - I'm so sorry to hear about your test results, it must be so worrying for you and your DH  We had a debate before we went for the scan (we went privately and knew they would tell us there and then) about what we would do, but I know that it's a really difficult decision to make. A very good friend of mine who was 36 at the time got the same blood test results as you (not sure about her actual scan result as an indicator though) and she went ahead and had the invasive test (can't remember which of the two tests) and it came back positive for Downs. As they already had a child and had no problems conceiving, after a great deal of thought decided not to progress with the pregnancy. They had the same thing happen to them just 7 months ago, same initial test results, etc and went ahead again with the invasive test, but this time it came back clear and she has just given birth to a beautiful little boy. I know that both times it was an extremely difficult decision to way up the risks of the invasive tests, and both times with the same test results they had different outcomes. Its such a personal decision and I'm so sorry that you have to go through this after the incredibly difficult journey you've had to get here. Sending you lots of love and support    

*Charlie* - The crash must have been so horrible you poor thing, but I'm so glad that the babies are safe and sound. How are you now in terms of the SPD - has your support belt arrived?? Your bump must be getting pretty impressive too now  Glad to hear that I'm no longer the lone shopper on here and that you've started buying baby clothes - I must warn you though that once you start it hard to stop!

*Vesper and Nic* - best of luck with your scans today my lovelies. Can't wait to hear all about it this afternoon / evening   

*Tarz* - Sorry to hear about your trip to A & E and thank godness all is still OK. Brilliant news that you got to have a cheeky extra scan too  Loved your story about finally being able to pop into Mamas and Papas, it's so weird how things change isn't it? I was at a massive picnic with my DH's uni friends in Hyde Park on Sunday and there were at least 8 babies / toddlers and loads of mum talk going on, it was so weird being able to join in and ask questions without getting upset - I still haven't quite got my head around the fact that I'm the old enemy! Fab news that you're all booked up with NCT I think it's really important in terms of meeting mums in the area and for your babies to have play mates.

*Silly* - sorry to hear that your little ones had reflux. I saw on the other thread that it's a bit better now, so fingers and toes crossed that it stays that way   

*Liz* - thanks for the offer of the buggie etc, but I've actually already git two now! Turns out all those years of buying presents for all of my friends is starting to pay off as they have got there two kids now and are donating stuff thick and fast!

*Sam, Pinpin and Sleepy* - Hello  Hopefully, look forward to seeing you soon.

Big hello to anyone I've missed out! AFM: Had a lovely time in Yorkshire (despite the rain) the place we were staying was just beautiful. Had my GP 24 weeks check up yesterday and without me saying anything, as he was examining my belly, he said are you sure you're only 24 weeks. DH proudly said "Yes, it's an IVF miracle baby and he's a big boy!" My belly seems to be growing by the second and Squidge is more active than ever which is lovely. Our new source of entertainment is watching my belly move around and we've also starting putting head phones on my belly.

Operation Nursery is in full steam ahead. The plumber left this morning after moving all of the radiators in the living room and nursery and putting a new shower in. My Dad's up today to help with the decorating and we have to get it all done before Sunday as we are doing another house swap next week (off to Cornwall)!!!

Anyhow, Scarah, Vesper and Nic - will be thinking of you today and really hope that it's good news all round      

Bella xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Scaruh - What a difficult situation. I have no idea what i'd do with the same results. I think I'd end up putting my head in the sand and pretending I hadn't heard the results. A girl I work with had similar results and went ahead with the CVS test. Her results came back absolutely fine and she's just back from maternity leave with a beautiful girl. I guess the question really is what you would do if the results come back bad from the test?   

Re having the test - logically I guess I'd think the following and my decision would be made: 
1:29 chance of downs 
1:50 chance of Eduards and Patau
1:100 chance of the test causing miscarriage

   Wish I could give you more support xx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

*scaruh* wish I could offer more than your heart knows best - fingers crossed for you and your DH and if there's anything we can do... well, you know we're all here.

*bella* you busy bee! glad to hear operation nursery is in full swing - pics when we next see you please!

will post results tomorrow - discovered my mail alerts had been going to spam - computers hey?

 all


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Nic & Vesper - sorry, I thought it was Wednesday today. The joys of no longer working!! Best of luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

bella can you remind me of the name where you have been having your scan? having a moment! x


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Scaruh - so sorry to hear about your situation.  I'm on a few other threads on here and I would strongly recommend that you go to a clinic in central London where they specialise in the nuchal tests before having the CVS.  Reason I say this is that they can do a much better scan and there were some girls in your situation that then went there and had a more in depth scan and were told they didn't need the CVS as they were ok.  I'm really sorry but I don't remember the name of the clinic but they invented the nuchal scan so if you google it or look in this forum you will find details.  If you do have to have the CVS remember that when you first got pg you probably had a 1 in 4 chance of having a miscarriage so a 1 in 100 chance is pretty low when you think about it.  Good luck and let us know how you get on, thinking of you    

Nic & Vesper - good luck for today

Bella - glad you had a good time in Yorkshire and enjoyed the picnic   

xxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey Tarzangal - I forgot about them but *Scaruh* it's the Fetal Medical Centre on Harley street... http://www.fetalmedicine.com/f-fmc.htm Good luck xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi everyone - Scaruh   for you, facing such a difficult decision.

My nuchal fold measurement was pretty good but after the combined blood test, factored in with my age & IVF, the results came back as 1:75 for Downs.
I contacted the Fetal Medicine Centre as I knew they carried out a much more detailed scan than Kingston did, but unfortunately, by the time the m/w had given me the results it was too late for another scan (think I would have had to go in that day!)
So just to say that if you want to go that route, then it's probably best to act as soon as possible. I can't remember now what the cut-off was - maybe 13+6 or something?

Sorry if someone else has already said, but I think they have one of the lowest rates of m/c after doing a CVS too, so they seem really good.

Loads of luck to you - hello everyone else

xxx


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi ladies - thank you all so much for your replies, they've been a great help. We're going for our CVS this afternoon - I think we'd rather know either way so we can make the next decision. I think if it's Eduards/Patau then we wouldn't go ahead with the pregnancy - friends of ours recently lost a baby after a couple of fraught months in and out of GOSH. I can't put myself through that emotionally and would rather deal with things now. 
So we'll get the results in a week and then hopefully we can move on. 
Sending you all lots of    for your help and support xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Scaruh- all the best for this afternoon...


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Loads of luck Scaruh   I hope it all works out and puts your fears at rest   

Liz
x


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Scaruh - all the best for this afternoon, thinking of you


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

*scaruh* good luck this afternoon - crossing my fingers for you

afm scan went well - morph wouldn't uncurl so crown to rump is smaller than I'd like but 11+6 instead of 12 which isn't bad really! s/he then did a somersault for the camera and made me cry (more - had already wept quite a lot!) before settling even more curled up than before. Suddenly seems completely unreal watching Morph do his thing and not being able to feel it, not having MS and feeling pretty ok... oh the twisted paths we weave! Did our bloods too, results when they come and got clean bill of health for previous lot. Need to book our 16 week appt - any thoughts on GP versus hospital? Have 20 week scan booked. Would also like to book a private scan - was thinking of going local - Kingston or Parkside as easy but remember someone (Bella?) saying the in town ones were better - any thoughts?

Anyway onwards, 12 down, 28 to go!

 all


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Scarah* - best of luck with your appointment this afternoon - thinking of you     

*Vesper* - so pleased that the scan went well!!! It's so mad how much detail you can see at 12 weeks isn't it? I've actually been having my private scans at the place Nic mentioned which is the Fetal Medicine Centre on Harley street. I cannot recommend them highly enough - they really are the leaders in the field of fetal research and all profits go to their research centre. It does jump up in price for the 20 week scan to £200, but after our struggle to get here it was worth every penny. It was also interesting to compare the NHS 20 week to the private, I hate to 'diss' the NHS, but it wasn't a patch on the private in terms of thoroughness. I've booked a final scan there for 32 weeks which they recommend which I think is £150.

Fingers crossed it's good news from Nic as well    xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Scaruh hope today went well,thinking of you hun xx 

Vesper, glad your 12 week scan went well x 

Hi everybody & sorry for lack of personals on my phone which is a real pain but been nagging dh so hopefully he's going to buy me a new computer ;-) Taking Eva into london tomorrow for her pre-admission which i'm now dreading specially as we've been told they can't do the gromets on the same so poor girl will have to have another op in order to have them in!! ( 
Hope you're all well xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Aw Sam - so sorry to hear that Eva will have to have two separate procedures. Have they given you an indication on when the gromets can be fitted?
Loads of luck for the pre-admission

Xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Yes sorry - glad that the 12 week scan went well Vesper. 

Hope yours was a good one too Nic

X


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Thanks Liz, another s*** I could have done without that's all! Will text you in the next couple of days xx


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi all just a quick update from our CVS yesterday - it all went well and saw the babies heartbeat after, which is a good sign it went well. Was a bit uncomfortable, but the procedure was done by the director of the fetal medicine unit at St Georges so I was in good hands. Had to have my Anti-D injection after as well so felt a bit funnt after, even after IVF I'm still no good with needles.
Felt a bit period-painy when we got home, but the pains eased off by the time I went to bed. Got mild pain this morning and plan on taking it really easy today. Should get results over the phone next Tuesday or Wednesday.
As I have this low hormone reading they say that it might affect the baby's growth towards the latter end of the pregnancy so I have to have a scan at 36 weeks as well. All fine by me! 

Vesper - glad the scan went well - its really amazing and everything becomes so real when you see it there on the screen. Wasn't it Tom Cruise or someone famous who bought a scanning machine - you can completely see why!

Samia - hope the pre-admission goes well tomorrow.

Hope the rest of you are ok too xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Morning everybody, 

Scaruh, i'm so glad it all went well & i'm hoping & praying that you get good news. We had our scan done @ st george's too by the same guy: he was so so good & reassuring. I think he's from Mauritius if i remember rightly! 
Have a good day everybody xx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi girls,

Scaruh - Hope you have a lovely relaxing day after all you went through yesterday.  Good luck for your results next week.  Fingers crossed it is just an anomoly due to your hormone levels as suspected. Some of our friends had a baby with Eduards that showed up at the 12 week scan but from what I understand it showed up on the scan itself due to a bubble on the brain so the fact your actual scan and measurments went well I am sure is a good sign.  It must be very stressful but hopefully this time next week it will all be behind you and you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.

Samia - Hope everything goes well with Eva's pre-admission today.

Vesper - So pleased your scan went so well.  It's amazing to see them look like babies after the early scans!  I had my 16 week check at my GP's.  I was told that it was a check for me rather than the babies and so they checked that my heart and lungs etc were coping with the pregnancy.  You might find you have to wait less time at your doctors too.

Niccad - how was your scan?

Bella - Sounds like you had a lovely break!  I really fancy doing something myself but as I can't really walk very far at the mo I am not sure what exactly!  SPD is still pretty painful and the belt doesn't seem to do anything although it isn't getting any worse which is good.  I am really struggling to sleep though as I can't get comfortable.  You are right about once you start buying you can't stop!!!  I am like a woman posessed!  Getting your nursery sorted must be very exciting.  Where are you going to in Cornwall?

Tarzangal - M&P is lovely.  I have a bought quite a few things from there now!  It is so nice to go in and know I can buy things now rather than just wish I could!  I did join TAMBA.  I am not sure whether it's worthwhile or not yet.  You do get discounts to lots of places (20% of JoJo Maman, 10% over £100 at Mothercare etc).  I am doing their ante natal 1 day course in Chiswick in Sep.  They had run out of spaces but we registered interest and they put on an extra date so it's worth doing that if you can't get the date/location you want.

AFM- I had a scan on Tuesday and everything is going well so the babies are fine which is a relief.  I thought things seemed fine after the accident but it is reassuring to know that they are still growing fine.  There are still no signs of TTTS and they are both the right size for my dates (they now weigh around 1.4lbs each!)  They are both head down at the moment so I hope they don't think they are coming out soon! They were kicking like mad when she did the scan ....every time I have a scan they tell me how active the babies are so I am beginning to wonder what these little ones are going to be like on the outside!  All very exciting.  I am 24 weeks at the weekend so it feels like another milestone will have been reached!  

Hope you all have a good week!

Charlie xx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

*scaruh* glad that you are feeling ok today and that you are taking it easy - will work on keeping fingers crossed til Wednesday!

*pix* sorry to hear the pain is not retreating but excellent sounding scan - maybe they're going to be breakdancers? have booked with my GP as the idea of sitting for an hour waiting for the appt at QMH is too miserable and stresses DH out - bless him!

*samia* good luck with Eva's pre admission

*bella* thanks for info - did you know new victoria has a fetal medicine unit too with 3D 4D scans and that Kingston is now offering the same private scans? I am such a creature of comfort that not trekking into London wins over everything else 

afm feeling strangely less sure after yesterday's scan - seems less not more real which is silly but I'm sure it will kick in soon. have booked GP for 16 week check and ringing new victoria hospital today to see if they will do a non 3d scan at 16 weeks and an all singing all dancing at 24. Went there for hysteroscopy laparoscopy (bless bupa) and liked the calmness and the staff lots so seems like a good call.

And now for something completely different, have a pants question - I'm an over bump girl and the only pants I've found are LUDICROUSLY expensive - if hysterical as they come with the option of blocking radio signals (seriously). Anyone have any top shopping places for elephant sized pants? I'm currently in size 18 m&s which bag everywhere but the bump and last 3/4 weeks a size - 14 at 5 weeks, 16 at 8, 18 at 12 - before leaving red marks, which i can't stand not only because it can't be good for Morph but also makes all my trousers look hideous! Oh vanity where have you been? At this rate I will be wearing tents by 24 weeks!

Meanwhile I'm still losing weight despite my 5 meals a day regime - not sure I can eat any more or exactly what morph is bumping with! Any hoo should go to work so I can get back and do my sister's accounts - note to Morph, don't be the exception in a family of numerical dyslexics - you end up with all the spreadsheets!

 all


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Morning all....

Scaruh - so so happy that the scan went well and that you saw the HB afterwards. It must have been so scary. Glad that you don't have to wait too long for the results but am    that they come back ok.xxxxxx

Vesper - so glad that the scan went well. did they do a nuchal scan? I haven't bought any new clothes yet and am squeezing into my fat day clothes.... They are getting really tight though. I've put on 1.5 stone since this cycle began & am HUGE.... Hopefully will start weaning off the steriods soon

Charlie - so glad that your scan on Tuesday went ok and that they are growing nicely. The car accident would have me worrying too but good to know they were oblivious to it   

Samia - good luck with Evas readmission. What a pain about the gromets - why are they being so difficult - seems like such a obvious thing to do them at the same time   

AFM - my scan went ok... Bub was moving loads and loads... in fact too much as he wouldn't lie flat so they couldn't do the nuchal measurements. They sent me off for a wonder but still no luck when I got back in there... He's measuring 54 mm so all good for 11w6ds and the spine, legs, arms and brain all looked good. I'm booked in for another scan next week when, hopefully, he'll be having a lie down. 
Was on cloud 9 last night & told my Nan... but then woke up to some red blood this morning. I've been bleeding on and off for the last 8 weeks but this is the first 'fresh' blood so I of course freaked out. ARGC were lovely when I called & reasurred me that it's probably just a tiny burst blood vessel from the tummy pushing yesterday and becuase of the blood thinners it's still bleeding... I hope this is the reason   

Hello to everyone & hope you're all growing nicely xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Nic - fingers crossed that the bleed is just due to the handling yesterday and the thinners   and that he behaves for you next week.
So how excited was your nan when she heard the news?

Vesper - hmmm, no help with the pants question I'm afraid, other than to say that anything pregnancy related seems to make people think they can charge a fortune for it! 
I lost weight too whilst pregnant (but made up for it and then some afterwards!)

Charlie - I soooo feel for you with the uncomfortable sleeps as I remember that so well and I only had the singleton. I was having to turn in bed every hour or so as I just could get rid of the dead heavy feeling in my legs. Have you tried wedging a pillow between the knees at night, as it helped me quite a bit?

Scaruh - glad you saw the director for the CVS yesterday. Keeping everything crossed for good results   
Keep taking it easy

Hello everyone else

Liz
x


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

*niccad* I swear they do it on purpose - no I won't stay still, no I won't uncurl, no I won't be calm and let pix get some sleep! The sonographer said that because Morph wouldn't uncurl he would look small on the charts and now I'm feeling a bit of size envy at 54mm! Lord preserve us! But we did get the nuchal thingy and it was all good so fingers crossed. Hope you are feeling calmer and that the bleeding has stopped - it must be really scary - I feel for you lovely. How jammy to get another scan though! Can't believe your wardrobe is still keeping up - excellent though you might want to think about some purchases before the sales end...

*Margot and Jerry* glad someone else lost some weight too - feels counter-intuitive when the bump grows ever outwards - I was told yesterday by a colleague I looked as if I had been eating well... then I told her and she didn't stop blushing for an hour... tee hee!

AFM had a bit of a broadcast day yesterday - told a few colleagues who I'm close to and came home to a huge bunch of flowers from my sneaky sister - didn't mind doing the spreadsheets after that! Also my neighbour who guessed when I stopped eating her pies - don't ask - turned up with 5 beautiful hand knitted cardigans in pastel colours to "get me started" with a basket of johnson's baby talc, shampoo etc - so sweet, so unnecessary - bless. My other sister rang because she has found me a moses basket and a feeding rocking chair from her hubby's side of the family... For someone trying to resist shopping, it seems to be coming to me! Also indulged myself with a pattern book for the world's cutest baby grow and bought the wool which also arrived yesterday so feel surrounded by Morphness... then had horrid stomach pains and DH was about 5 mins from dragging me to A&E before us realising it was just Morph disagreeing with my choice of pub lunch - swings, roundabouts and rollercoasters! Oh and my summer job came through - a month and a half late but 48 hours of pay is never to be sniffed at!

 all


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi ladies,
The chaos from Operation Nursery is nearly at an end! Just about to pop into Kingston to get some prints we've seen in Habitat - my DH has been amazing this week & worked so hard bless him.

Scaruh - so glad that the appointment went as well as it could. I'll be thinking of you next week       

Sam - how did the pre-admission go with Eva??   SO annoying that they couldn't fit it all in in one go   

Nic - Sorry to hear that Bub didn't want to play ball!! I completely agree with what you've been told about your bleeding, they seem to push so hard sometimes, especially when they are in the 'wrong' position for the scan. Really hope that it's stopped this morning?    Lovely that you got to tell your Nan, it's those things in life which make things all worth while. When is your scan next week? xx

Charlie - Yaay for another good scan!!! Sorry to hear that the SPD hasn't got any better and the belt isn't doing much. Is there anything else you can do to help ease the pain? Our house swap is in St Just - we've never been that far south of Cornwall before, so really looking forward to it.  Loving the fact that I have another happy shopper - such great bargains at the moment. My tip this week is organic baby grows in H & M in lovely bright colours (but not horrible bright if you know what I mean!) for only £2.99!! They aren't even on sale. Ideal for both sexes too xx

Vesper - your knicker mission reminded me of my bra mission!!!   Sorry, I'm an under the bump girl when it comes to knickers and bought a pack in a size 14 (normally an 8   ). They fit brilliantly as it was all getting a bit tight down there due to my now huge bum!! Loving all the presents you've been given all ready - you need to join me and Charlie on the shopping mission - it's sooooo addictive!!!

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Quick question - what home doppler's have you bought/heard are best? Also did any of you test postive for e-antigen antibody (something else to worry about)?
xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Just a quickie for Nic, will try and post again laters!

Many people have antibodies in their blood when they have their blood group checked. It gives us an indicator as to what blood you may need if you need a transfusion. No one really knows where these antibodies come from (it is thought it could happen after a miscarraige, or after a blood transfusion where the e antigen was present), but basically if you need a blood transfusion they have to take these antibodies into consideration before selecting the blood so you don't have a reaction. They will test again later in the pregnancy to see if they are still there and if anymore have occured (usually around 28 weeks) they may also request one at 36 weeks closer to delivery.


It is similar to if you have the anti d antibody, but we know this can cause a lot of problems. This occurs in rhesus negative women, and can cause repeat miscarraiges if untreated after the first pregnancy with a dose of Anti D injection. Anti E is not one that usually causes a problem but in very rare cases it can cause problems similar to Anti D.

The chances of you needing a blood transfusion is so small that it is unlikely to be a problem (as are the chances of the antibody causing a problem. Hope that helps a bit xx


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello all - hope you all had a good weekend.
A quick update from me, had the call from the midwife this morning - the results for Downs/Eduards/Patau came back absolutely normal. Phew. So can now start enjoying this pregnancy now!
Spent the day telling people we've not yet told which has been lovely.
xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Scaruh - what a relief. I'm soooo happy for you. Must have been lovely telling everyone. You can start really enjoying your pg now.. I have my 2nd try at the nuchal scan this wednesday and am praying I don't have to go through what you've been through xx

My lovely auntie decided to announce my pregnancy on ******** which was lovely. After a few emails back and forth which was great she then posted a big message on my wall!! I was soooo angry. Managed to remove it so hopefully no one saw it, but I was pretty livid. I haven't told some really close friends and think they would be gutted to read it on **... Some people!!?


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Niccad - hope you manage to do the scan this time round, fingers crossed.
As for your aunty, can't believe she made an announcement on **. I would be so cross. Hopefully no one saw.


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Scaruh - that's great news!! so pleased for you 

Nic - can't believe that about your aunty, I was scared of that happening to me as I've beeing telling people gradually.  Good job you spotted it quickly. I didn't see it, if that helps!  Best of luck for your scan on Wednesday.

Vesper - wow lots of pressies, lucky you!

I'm so desperate to feel the little uns move and analysing every movement in my tum.  Had a few "flutters" but think it's only indigestion so far though   
xxx


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Tarzangal - been speaking to my mum and she said she didn't feel us move for months, but when she had a bath she could see the movements, even though she couldn't feel it. Have you tried that?


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Scaruh - So happy your results came back OK   


Tarzangal - I started feeling movements properly at around 16 weeks, but only if I put my hand on my tum and really pressed in, like Scaruh said, I could see them more than I could feel them. But panic not, some people don't feel till nearer 20 weeks xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Silly - thanks for the reassurance. DH is having a blood test tomorrow to see if he has the E protein. I have a feeling that he'll test positive & that I've got these antibodies from having LIT (basically his blood put into me), although I'm a bit confused as I just had his lymphocytes and I think the E protein is on the red blood cells. Anyhow - I'll ask at Kingston tomorrow....

Tarzangal - no idea what's going on with my inbox. I can't get PM's even though it's not full   . Where's your ticker I'm sure the movements will start soon although most people seem to say 20 weeks ish. How are you getting on? I finally got the call from ARGC to start reducing my dex! YIPPEE!    

Question - are people having baths? I haven't had one since EC & am worried about having one - even a luke warm one. Am i being crazy? I know Pinpin didn't have one at all.... Thoughts? xx


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi all,

Hope you're all doing well and enjoying your respective pregnancies!

Nicaad - I haven't had any baths but then I don't normally have them anyway - I'm a shower girl and baths were really only a once a month treat. I don't think I'll be having one while pregnant at all just because I remember the hospital telling me not to have baths during the 2WW so on that basis I've not had one since I found out I was PG.  Its a personal thing as I know some people say its completely fine! If you're unsure, just ask your midwife. x

scaruh - excellent news! Sit back and enjoy being pregnant. x

TG - I think I just started feeling the baby moving in the last week or so and only properly kicking since yesterday! My mumand MIL kept asking me (and got me a bit worried secretly) but I kept saying "no - not yet!" but yesterday I felt it properly kick on the train and have been feeling it intermittently during the day. This morning I was in bed and I felt it kicking so I grabbed DH's hand and placed it on my tummy and he felt it too! He is a very happy man today.  Don't worry, you will feel it soon - how exciting! x

Bella - how is the nursery? what theme/colour have you gone for?

Samia - how are things now?

Big Hi to Silly, Charlie, Vesper, Liz and Mini. xx  

My manager took last minute time off for the whole of last week and I just found out it was because she had a miscarriage at 11 weeks. So sad. She normally speaks to me about everything but she's been quite distant the last couple of days and not said anything about the m/c but I know has said stuff to others. I guess I can understand why, I just feel so awful for her.

AFM....only 6 more days till we know for sure (hopefully) - is it a him or a her...?! Can't wait!! x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Nic - Have a bath!!!!! Just not too hot thats all, but a nice warm one is fine, keep it below 37 degrees xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Nic - even though I'm avoiding them, I am sure that baths are safe, just don't have it too hot.  I started to set up a ticker the other day but then I panicked about jinxing everything      I know I'm being silly so will set one up in the next few days.  Very best of luck for your scan tomorrow.

Toffee - do you have a feeling you might know if it is a he or she?  I am convinced I have 2 boys, can't explain why   

Thanks everyone for info about the babies moving....hopefully I'll feel something soon    

xxx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

*scaruh* yeay - sit back and enjoy!

*tg* you do whatever makes you happy - I am sure they are happily ensconced and all is good but if it will make you happier having to update us on where you've got to every time you post! I had a shocker when telling a really good friend that we were up le duff - she burst in to tears and told me she was in the process of miscarrying - 13 days into a mammoth bleed... all fine now but it was a bit of a moment and she has been keeping her distance since - really tough. I'm sure your boss will talk when she's ready

*toffee* oooh - flavour time! any ideas? I've been working on the food craving thing though they say it's all rubbish.. but I just have a feeling... I don't believe in this stuff but it's too tempting! look forward to hearing all about it!

*nic* i miss my baths! haven't had one since EC either... could really fancy a nice long soak but worried that the bubble bath might be bad or that I might much up the temperature... may in fact buy a baby bath thermometer to check it and take the not so metaphorical plunge! and wow aunty needs a wrist slap - a friend posted something about a bump on ** and I caught it in time but beginning to feel like it may go public whether I want it to or not..

afm had my birthday yesterday and was horrified by the moody cow I appear to have become - DH took me out for pizza and a movie and I cried because he hadn't give me a present even though I told him not to... spent this morning in floods because my parents are in my favourite place in cornwall and i'm not going this year... seriously, get a grip woman! just seem all over the place again... even the dog is fed up with me and she is desperately clingy at the mo - writing is up the creek, curriculum is unplanning itself - aaargh! someone tell me the insanity is a passing phase and this isn't the new me!

 all


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello,
Scaruh - That's fantastic!!  What a relief and now you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy with no more worries hopefully.  

Liz - I have tried wedging a pillow thanks.  It hurts to actually put one there but is still more comfortable than without.  I have been referred to physio now that I have tried the belt for a few weeks.  Hopefully that will help a bit.  It isn't getting worse though which is a relief!!

TG - I am sure you will feel your little ones soon.  I felt them from around 17 weeks. Their kicks are so strong now....sometimes I can feel something quite hard poking out.  I do love it when they move though!  I am convinced mine are boys too although I have no basis for that!

Bellaboo - Hope you are having a lovely time in Cornwall!  My in-laws are down there at the moment for a few weeks and haven't been having great weather so I hope you get some nice days.  Although it is lovely down there whatever the weather.

Niccad - I have been having baths since about 9 weeks.  I was worried at first too but I was having really bad migraines and I find having a bath helps me to relax.  I have them about twice a week and haven't had any problems at all ....although it is getting harder to get out now!    Hope you get your NF measurement and your scan goes well.

Toffeecat - Sorry to hear about your manager.  That must been awful for her.  Hope your scan goes well next week.  Any ideas on flavour??  I am going by old wives tales at the mo!!

Vesper - a belated happy birthday!!!  I have had the odd random teary outburst ....you can't underestimate the power of hormones!!  My brain doesn't seem to work either sometimes.....I def have baby brain every now and then where I completely forget what I was just about to do!!

Hi to everyone else!!

AFM - I am just really happy to have made it past 24 weeks!  Only 12 weeks ish to go now.  The doctor said on Monday that I will def have a c-section at 37 weeks unless my scans reveal I need one sooner.  12 weeks seems a long time in terms of my bump growing bigger but not long at all in terms of having 2 babies at the end!  So far so good though!  I am on iron tablets as I am anaemic - is anyone else taking them?  They make me feel sick.  I will have to try the Spatone I think.

Have a great week!

Charlie xxx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

pix crikey it's so soon! hope you feel more comfortable soon - there's an article about it in this months preganacy and baby but as all the lovely ladies here are such experts, it doesn't seem to add anything new - what would we do without ff?!

better mood today - dreamt of morph's first christmas and woke up happy tearful! why christmas, why 18 months away, why? moo moo, I'm a sheep, as my sister would put it - barking.

 all


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

samia good luck with eva's op today xxx

Also got test results back today - all good   Another milestone so bought dr spock, gina ford and the baby whisperer to celebrate - I think masochistic tendencies beginning to show


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Vesper - well done on getting good test results! I really loved the Baby Whisperer - didn't seem quite as formal and regimented as Gina!

Hello everyone else - sorry that was a shorter one than usual (yes! Even shorter!) but I'm on mummy-nurse duties at the mo, whilst Ellis has a nasty throat infection! 

x


----------



## LiliMarlene (Mar 7, 2010)

Hello lovely girls with lovely bumps,
I have finally made it to this thread, apologies I've been so late doing this, I've had a few crises cropping up in the last few weeks (none of them pregnancy-related I hasten to add, just fighting both Richmond and Tower Hamlets Councils!!) and have been very busy with our holiday apartment which is fully booked for July and August! 
Most of you will know me already I think, I tried to read some of the thread pages first before I plunged in so I think I'm up to date with everything and everyone and it's great to hear about the good progress all around!!
From the first surprises of my au natural BFP I've now unbelievably come to the beginning of my second trimester and I'm over the moon with my progress, not a single sign of sickness all along, just hungry and more tired than usual and starting to expand (so yes I've also been in the sales and got some lovely maternity trousers at JoJoMamaBeBe and Debenhams Red Herring Maternity Range for £10 instead of £30!!). I've decided to go with West Mid as it's closest to me but may have a home birth if things remain normal which they encourage.. have been allocated a so-called "caseload midwife" which means that one particular midwife stays with you throughout the pregnancy and birth which was absolutely essential to me as I can't stand meeting total strangers on such a vital day. The midwife came to my house and it felt very special, took bloods, urine and blood pressure and filled in tubloads of forms for me. All results came back okay, yippie. I'm now booked in with them next week Sunday for the nuchal scan which left it quite late as I think that's already 13+6 but better late than never&#8230;. The nice thing about the Sunday is that DH can come along without taking time off - he's a contractor so time is indeed money!!
For my scans luckily I found a practice in Richmond full of German doctors, one of which is a gynaecologist and another a children's doctor so I've found a lovely additional safety net next to the NHS. It was so gripping to see "Bumpchen" for the first time 4 weeks ago, and seeing the strong heartbeat, and then seeing him/her again last week looking so much larger and so much more human!! We flew up to Scotland last week to surprise his parents with the big news, it was our 6th wedding anniversary and we went for lunch at our wedding hotel near Perth, so they never suspected anything and the surprise was complete, particularly when a cake appeared saying "Congratulations to the Grandparents-to-be" (which I had asked the hotel to make) which gave it that extra-special touch J
It was interesting to read your discussion about having baths, I asked West Mid the same question and they said, fine as long as you keep the temperature down (they said they know of enough pregnant ladies who even go to saunas, now that's def not recommended!). I asked them in particular as I actually have a Jacuzzi at home and wanted to see if Bumpchen gets fried, but they said fine as long as not too hot, they thought I was very lucky as the jets would loosen cramped muscles well and take weight away from weary pregnant limbs - I'm sure they're right. DH and I had both avoided the Jacuzzi for ages as it seemed that it had fried his testicles to the extent that all sperm had died (who knows what delayed the fertility all these years!) but we're okay now (it was our wedding present to ourselves after all, as we got quite fed up with badly serviced or over-crowded hot tubs in pricey hotels). So come on down for a jacuzzi party anytime you like!!
With many hugs and greetings from
Lili M
xxxx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

lili such good news and so jealous of that Jacuzzi! sounds like you and DH have been really enjoying yourselves - bless the grandparents, did they cry? So lovely. sounds like you've also been having a ball at the sales too - check out bella's tips - she's a bargain queen! 
have a german related question for you - will PM but please ignore it if it's idiotic! 

m&j how's ellis doing?

 all


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

VesperPea said:


> m&j how's ellis doing?


Still poorly I'm afraid, Pea  every time the meds wear off, his temperature shoots back up to around 39º again, so he's back to the docs this afternoon to make sure we're covered before the weekend starts.

Welcome Lili and enjoy the jacuzzi - I was too scared to use ours (newly installed as well!) but at least DH resisted the temptation too 

Liz
x


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

M&j how's ellis doing?

meet up on wed... anyone about?

 all


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

LM - welcome to the thread and so so lovely to hear from you. I'm envious of you just getting into the jacuzzi when I'm too scared to even have a bath. Have a feeling I'm not going to bath this whole pregnancy (think it's best given I've had quite a few bleeds now) and I'm really missing them (and so are my feet).

Pea - hello pregnancy buddy. How are you getting on? Did you manage to find the knickers you were after?

Liz - hope that Ellis is better    Seeing 39C must be really scary xx

Had my repeat nuchal scan and have had no phone call so I guess that means my stats are all fine - Phew. Just waiting to get the letter now as I'm curious to see the ratios. Dh's blood has come back positive for this E thing I mentioned before so I've been told I need to have bloods tested every 4-6 weeks but not to worry. Talking of worrying - I ate goats cheese at the weekend and didn't discover until afterwards that it was unpasterised. I was beside myself and tried to make myself sick - unsuccessfully. Had a really sleepness night scared that I'd ruined everything... Got myself in such a state   . 
I've been naughty and impatient and have booked myself in for a private scan. After having weekly scans til now I just can't wait 8 weeks until the next one... 25th August and I should be able to find out the sex!!   

Hello to everyone. Who's up for the meet up on wednesday? xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi all,

Just a quick one from me to say I had my scan today and all went really well  All things are just as they should be so we're very happy and relieved! 

Baby wasn't giving up anything though as it had its legs crossed so tight the whole time that a sex determination was not possible! After all that mental build up, it looks like we will have to keep ourselves and everyone else guessing until December - happy days!

Hope everyone is doing well, sorry can't make the meet up on Wednesday but as always, I'm sure you'll all have a blast! xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey all mummies and mummies to be! 

Well I've managed a post on the IVF thread, now a race against time for this one, quick quick quick! 

*Toffee* - glad the scan was OK even if you didn't find out the sex. Have fun in guessing though, I didn't know all of the way through, even swore one of my girls was a boy, I was adamant!  So having two girls was a major surprise but I wouldn't change that experience for the world! And their are so many fun tests you can do to guess the sex!

*Niccad* - Am sure if there was a problem with the nuchal they would have called you by now. And sorry to hear about DH blood coming back positive, but at least you now have a reason, and am glad they have reassured you that it shouldn't be anything to worry about  RE: goats cheese.......... this advice is really really precautionary. The chances of you getting food poisoning from it are slim, and so doing any damage to the baby virtually nil. I ate Brie and Camebert all the way through  my pregnancy and both my girls right as rain. I also ate unpasteurised goats cheese and again I was fine  In the rest of Europe they don't advise avoiding these things at all, Pinpin once said to me that she got strange looks from family and friends in France when she told them everything she had to avoid........... 

*Pea* - Beware of Gina Ford, don't get too caught up in her routines, otherwise you'll be throwing yourself out of the nearest window!  embrace the good bits that work for you and your baby, and ignore the bits that don't (coming from a midwife whose worst enemy is Gina, I have had to console many a mum who felt they were failing because they couldn't follow the routines!  ) Hope the moods have lifted too! 

*Lili *-  Welcome to the thread, glad you can join us! Sounds like you are embracing your pregnancy.... enjoy the Jacuzzi, make sure it isn't too hot!!!

*Liz* - Thanks for the text, I will get round to replying soon, next Monday afternoon good for me!

*Charlie* -  Remember the feeling of getting past 24 weeks very well, such a great feeling huh Now just see every day that you get further as a big bonus for your little ones, and try not to think so far ahead. Heed the advice of taking it easy when you can and don't run around everyday like I did up until you have them, you'll be knackered!  Anaemia is fairly common in pregnancy but more so in multiple pregnancies. I avoided tablets and had an iron rich diet and took Spatone and Floradix, both natural remedies. But I did this from the word go so never actually got anaemic. Once you get your iron level back up to normal think about natural rememdies to maintain, will be kinder on the bowels. But make sure when you switch you have your levels checked regualrly so you know it is definately doing the job!

*Tarzangal* -  Do whatever makes you feel comfortable on the ticker front. Also when it comes to buying things. But beleive me, once you start you can't stop!!! 

*Bella* - Hope the nursery is finally finished! 

*Scaruh* - Great news on your results, you must really be relieved! Hope you can relax a bit more now and go with the flow (if thats possible!)  

*Pinpin* - Where are you my lovely?  Hope everything is going well with your bonny boy, would love to meet soon.

*Mini* - Hope you aren't working to hard you busy bee........ 

*Samia* - how are things with Eva? And Happy Birthday to Keira! 2! Yippee! 

*Sleepy* - Welcome home, hope your holiday was magic! 

*AFM* - Both little tigers 7 weeks old   and I have no idea where the time is going....... into the ether........

We are more settled into a routine now and both girls bottle feeding extremely well. Breast feeding got very tough after a month and I got very down with it all  (felt like a milk bar that could never leave the sofa and/or bed!  ), so have knocked that on the head and moved onto formula. I am much happier and content now and nowhere near as exhausted! I really do congratulate any mother who can exclusively breastfeed twins till they wean! I kinda felt an expectation to breast feed, what with being a midwife and all, feel like a hippacrite giving up, but what use is a depressed mummy to two gorgeous girls??

Both girls smiling away  cooing like mad, and trying to roll over. They get terribly frustrated when they can't quite do it, but it is sooo funny to watch and hear them grunting as they try to roll! 

Night times are pretty good, they go down between 7 and 8 depending on when the feeds have fallen as they feed on demand, no strict timetable, wake between 11 and 12 for a top up, sleep till 3 or 4 and then wake in the morning all bright eyed and bushy tailed for another day. They are still tiny at the moment so don't expect them to go through the night just yet, hopefully by three months we'll make some progress and can then get a proper schedule in place for them. Only just going into 0-3 month clothes!

They have their first jabs next week and I am dreading it! I really don't want them to be in any pain, or to see their little eyes looking at mummy as if to say, 'why did you let this happen??!' I will probably cry more than they do!  

Hope everyone is keeping well and I am terribly proud of my girls for having a long enough nap to let mummy post twice! 

All our love to everyone!

SillyBillyMe and two sleeping tigers! (That was a long one!)


----------



## LiliMarlene (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes would definitely be up for something on Wednesday if that's the best day for all of us - would be lovely to see you all again!

Niccad, so nice to think that you, Pea and me are "bump buddies" with literally only a week apart, brillant, "we'll pop in sync" was how Pea phrased it    

If I had had bleedings similar to yours I surely wouldn't have gone anywhere near my jacuzzi, but because I am my usual "healthy as a horse" which is what I thought I would be because I've never suffered from anything in particular (touch wood!) I sometimes forget I'm pregnant and seem to be sailing thru it.... what a fright about the goat's cheese - like Silly says, it's sometimes based on the foods you're anyway used to or how religiously you follow the various pregnancy guides on this - the way I look at it (and I am not asking you to agree) is how eg my grandma fled from her home in Southern Poland in early 1945 with two small children and pregnant with the third and with no food at all in sight anywhere, let alone the right one. She even suffered from typhoid to make matters worse and didn't think the child in her would survive (that was my mum who weighed only half of her birth weight 3 months into her life) and they all pulled through somehow. I think we are blissfully lucky here with our standards of food, hygiene, medical cover and peace and we shouldn't forget that. 

And yes have as many scans as you like - as long as it puts your mind at rest, I'm doing the same, I could never have waited for West Mid's first scan, would have been too curious/concerned!


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi girls,

Vesper - fab news all your test results are clear!  Let me know if Baby Whisperer is any good.  Someone bought me the Gina Ford for Twins which totally freaked me out   

Samia - How was Eva's op?  Hope she is making a speedy recovery!   

Liz - How is Ellis doing now?  Sounds like a nasty infection.  Hope he is feeling much better and his temperature has dropped back to normal.   

Lili M - Welcome to the thread!  So pleased to hear that your pregnancy is progressing so well.  I am at West Midds too although I have to actually go to the hospital to check in with the doctor as I am having twins.  Your story about telling your in-laws sounds lovely! What a brilliant way to tell them!  Hope your next scan goes well!

Niccad - So pleased your scan and bloods went well.  I didn't get my results sent to me as they said they were in my handheld notes which are given to you at 20 weeks but they told me over the phone if you really want to find out.  I am sure every hospital is different though.  I had the same freak out as you after taking some paracetamol in my first trimester as my friend told me it was really bad.  I then found out it was absolutely fine.  Silly has some good advice on the goats cheese.  I think if it is cooked it is ok too.

TC - Fab news the scan went well.  My niece had her legs crossed when my brother went for her scan too.  Ah well it will be a lovely surprise in December!

Silly - Lovely to hear from you and hear how well you are doing.  The girls sounds very happy and content and they are obviously growing well.  I can't believe that they are 7 weeks already!  It must be lovely to see them smiling and trying to roll around!  It sounds like you have done the right thing with bottle feeding.  As long as the girls are happy and it suits you then that surely has to be the best thing.  Thanks for all your advice.  I have lots of questions for further down the line when you are feeling even more settled and have time.

Bella - Hope you had a lovely time in Cornwall!

Hi to everyone else.

AFM - I'm afraid I can't make the meet up on Weds.  My friend is coming up to stay from Plymouth today until Friday so we are busy over the next few days.  It's a shame as usually I would be free!  Hope you have a lovely time!  I have a growth scan this afternoon so I am excited to see the babies again.  My friend is going to arrive just in time so that she can come and try and work out the sex!  I hope she doesn't figure anything out    Other than that things are good.  Still feeling pretty tired and def getting more aches and pains but not long to go now    I have a phsyio appt next week to try and help with my SPD so fingers crossed for that!

Charlie xxx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi girls,

Charlie - I can't believe you've reached 24 weeks! That is indeed a milestone. I've been looking for books on twins and there are hardly any. The Gina Ford book on twins sounds scary though!

Lili - so glad all is going ok for you and welcome to the thread!

Nic - don't worry about the goats cheese, my understanding is that it's a "danger" as you might get listeria but if you got listeria you'd know about it! So I'm sure you're fine. I freaked out after eating a mushroom pie that had white wine in it at the weekend, then someone pointed out the alcohol would disappear when cooked anyway. Sounds like all good with the nuchal as if there's a problem they call within 48 hours

TC - sorry you couldn't find out if it's a he/she but you'll have a lovely surprise once they are born, good that the scan went well

Samia - how was Eva's op?

Vesper - I've had a few "moments" too, it's the hormones!

Bella - hope you're having a lovely holiday

Silly - so lovely to hear from you, I'm following your progress carefully, sounds like you are doing really well and I personally think that breastfeeding twins for a month is a great achievement

DH & I went for a long weekend in Suffolk, it was nice to get away from work although eating out was a bit of a nightmare as I'm veggie and almost everything came with some form of "prohibited" cheese! At least I look pregnant now so the restaurants don't think I'm being difficult for no reason
Still no obvious movement from the little ones, hopefully it will be soon.....

Is the meet up tomorrow??

xxx


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey everyone hopeyou'reall ok. Typing a quick message from my phone - off to France tomorrow do you think I need to take my pregnancy notes with me? Xx


----------



## LiliMarlene (Mar 7, 2010)

hi scaruh, can't do any harm I suppose. Have a lovely time in France.

Is it just me or are you all a bit breathless, it said in my book that once you start breathing for two it can make you feel quite short breathed, I have to rip windows open wherever I go...


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all


I am back from Ireland after my four weeks away!  Had a ball at home as did Liam with everyone spoiling him.  You all sound like you are doing brilliantly, time is flying by.  Will try to catch up with all your news.


Sleepy x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Welcome back Sleepy. Glad that you had a great time & such a shame you couldn't pop by last night. How's liam?? xx

Got my blood results back which were surprisingly good... 1:3500 for downs. I'm so relieved as I was kind of expecting worse news because of being an oldie

Bella and Tarzangal - your bumps looked amazing last night. I think slim people really suit bumps whereas more 'rounded' people like me just look fatter than usual - BOO.

LilyM - you looked great too, but a bit too early for a bump. Love the trousers - where did you say you got them from?

Hello to everyone xx


----------



## LiliMarlene (Mar 7, 2010)

Really pleased for you Niccad that you got such a low probability score for Downs, definitely a big worry less, I have the test ahead of me on Sunday so I'm a little apprehensive but it's got to be done....

I also thought that Bella's and TG's bumps looked amazing, I know I won't look as trim as that, that's for sure. I thought your bump looked great too Nic, and what can you do about the steriode intake, I'm sure you'd be far trimmer if that wasn't the case. 

Very curious as to when the bump will start coming out, I know none of my usual clothes fit so I'm generally "rounder" but not enough to look pregnant. Yes the trousers are lovely - got them in the sale at JojoMamanBebe in Kingston - the white one I was wearing last night and the same one in black, in a size 18 so that the leg was long enough. Also found a nice pair of maternity jeans in Debenhams' Red Herring Maternity Range so at least I'm kitted out for the impending growth!

Do any of you do any pregnancy sport such as yoga or swimming? I got such a bad conscience about not doing anything, what's everyone else up to?

Love to you all,

Lili-M


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

Hi all
it's all go round here at the mo! 

sleepy welcome home!

niccad those downs results are amazing! feeling result envy now! would have been lovely to have seen you - Roobs texted me to say you were worrying about me - bless! 

tg oooh - so want to know how the bump's doing! how are you feeling now? any further joy with work plans in about 5 months?

bella welcome home to you too! globe trotting round britain with a bump - sounds like a book I'd buy! you must be huge by now! really missed seeing you all

pix how are you doing? when is the physio appt? will cross fingers that it helps

pinpin hear the boy is utterly divine - look forward to meeting him one fine day. howp you are doing well too

lili i just got my nct pack through and there is a breathe and stretch class which looks good but it seems to be during the day which is more problematic - there's also pregnacny yoga round here but it's with surestart and I can't seem to get hold of anyone who can get me in! Keep meaning to start swimming again but I'm slightly allergic to chlorine and I'm not feeling flush enough to join the nearest ozone cleaned pool at the mo and without antihistamines I will be itchy and scratchy if I go to the regular ones. so actually I'm no help at all! 

AFM a friend who lives a street away and gave birth the same day as silly at Kingston had all her midwife appts at home and was recommended the pregnancy yoga classes etc - why can't I? *whine* When I asked at QM they said they never did home visit midwife appts and that they didn't know about these classes. Do I smell? Am I really annoying? (Obviously the answer to that is currently yes) Anyone? 

Anyhoo, was recommended nine in hollywood road for non maternity designed maternity wear - anyone come across it? 

Hope everyone else is well 

 all


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Vesper - no home visits for me I don't think - although the clinic is only a 2 min drive away so I'm not complaining. I would love it if she came to me.... Perhaps I smell too? I know I'm annoying...  
Where are your NCT classes? I just got my pack too and will be in Claygate starting in November. I just looked at the 9 London website and it looks like there are some colourful dresses/tops there... just wish it was a bit more convenient to get to. I'm too fat for all my clothes now so need to pack stuff away that's taunting me and go on a nice shop...   
x


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

niccad want to come play? could do with a shopping partner... 

umm - just checked out prices - maybe not... £140 for a top is a bit out of my league!


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies 

Sorry it's taken me ages to post on here. Got back from holiday on Tuesday and haven't stopped!

Vesper - we missed you at the meet up!! We'll have to have another one soon. Fab news on the 12 week scan test results - such a relief isn't it? How are you doing on the mood swings now?

Scaruh - it's very belated now, but I'm sooooo please that the results came back all clear. Hope you had a lovely time in France.

Nic - great to see you last week and again, brilliant news that your 12 week scan went really well the second time. How are you doing on the maternity clothes hunt? I've found the best shop is Mama's and Papa's (they have free delivery on at the moment). I popped in to their flagship store on Regents Street last Wednesday and got a few things from the new Autumn collection. I've found that their jeans are the most comfortable and not bad at around £36. It's weird having a wardrobe consisting of about 15 things that I can wear, but it certainly cuts down on the deciding time in the morning!

Silly - I'm totally amazed that you manage to post on both threads when you must be so busy!! I completely agree with you on the breast feeding, as I said to you when I bumped into you, a friend of mine with twins managed it for just under a week and had to stop due to exhaustion. You need to do what's best for you and your babies and they need a happy mummy  Were they having their jabs this week or has it already happened? If it was last week I hope it wasn't too painful to watch 

Tarz - Great to see you as well at the meet up. How are you feeling? Did you get the Doppler?? Do let us know when you get movement, but as I said to you last week, I didn't feel a proper kick until 20 weeks 

Charlie - How are you doing my lovely? We missed you at the meet up last week. How did the latest scan go? I've been doing a bit of reading about exercise and the benefits during pregnancy and a friend (who is a personal trainer) lent me her exercise ball. Anyway, I bought myself a 'birthball' exercise book and there was quite a bit about the benefits of using one to siton if you develop SPD. Just thought it might be worth a go if you haven't already tried it??

Lili - I can't wait to see your bump coming out as well!! Am I right in thinking you're having blood tests done today? With regards to exercise, I have been trying to walk as much as possible and did lots of lovely walks in Cornwall (although I could only manage a max of an hour and a half with rests!). But as I said above, the benefits seem to be massive and my friend who is the personal trainer (alas up in Liverpool) who is pregnant herself has just completed a pre and post natal training course so that she can specialise in that area. She was singing the praises of swimming so I decided to rejoin Cannons in Surbiton on Friday (now Nuffield Heath!). They have got a really good deal on at the moment for 6 weeks summer membership for £99 http://www.nuffieldhealth.com/Individuals1/Special-offers/Get-summer-fit/ It works out really well for me as it will take me up to 33 weeks. I think it might be a slightly different deal for the Richmond and Twicks one, but worth thinking about. I went for my first swim today and it was wonderful! It was really weird as I felt my normal weight in the water and then got out and struggled with the extra weight! I'm going to give Tai Chi and Aqua Aerobics a go too. I'm not going to over do it though 

Sharny / Mini - Haven't heard from you guys in yonks! Is everything going OK??

Pinpin - How's being a Mummy? Would be lovely to see you and Silly and the babies at a day time meet up maybe the week after next week?? What days could you do if you fancy it?

Sam - How are you and the girls doing?

Sleepy - glad to hear that you and Liam had a fab time in Ireland. Would be lovely to see you at the next meet up!

Nicki - not sure if you are reading this thread, but would be lovely to see you on here!! The 3ww is hell, so if you want to have a moan about the wait until the first scan free feel - I know we all did! I think most of us agreed that it was way worse than the 2ww 

Hope I haven't missed anyone out  . Sorry if I have - baby brain in full force 

AFM: Well Squidge has been really going for it this week and freaking us out a little bit. Where before he was kicking or punching in one place, he's now moving in two places and when he turns it feels like I've gone on a big dip on a roller coaster! I'm sure at one point it was pulling on his umbilical cord as it was really painful for a few minutes. His latest trick in the past few days is getting the hiccups which is sooooo cute!

Operation Nursery is NEARLY complete! God, it's taken so much longer than we thought. Ladies - do allow a decent amount of time if, like us, you only have one spare room. The crib arrived last week and DH put it together yesterday. There was a lot of swearing involved from DH  and he managed to break it at one point (it's now glued back together). We only went with a cheap one from Kiddicare as I know he'll only be in it for a max 6 months. We've also got a cotbed on order, but it will be too big to fit in our bedroom, hence the crib.

Anyhow, A Level results are out on Thursday so I'll be crossing my fingers for all my students. I think I get as nervous as they do! Hope you have all had a lovely week-end.

Bella  xx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

morning lovely ladies

just a quickie - after a few weeks/months with the breasticles under control, suddenly am majorly sore - also having twinges like af is coming. sure it's just growth but reassurance please! was thinking about going and crying on gp and trying to get a scan or at least a heartbeat check as seiously freaked... help!

pea xxxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Morning Pea - would love to do shopping one day... although I work in town so am not sure how we could go... ideas? Also - I have a doppler so let me know if you want to pop over and give it a go. It's a 'hi bebe' one and I got it from ebay for about £20 i think... As for pains, twinges and stuff - it's probably just little bean making some room for itself.. x

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Vesper - if you can get a doppler (mine is at work where I aint going for some time yet!) I will be more than happy to have a listen for you, you can pop over any time. However, that being said, the pain is probably just stretching and growing, and the sore boobs are probably just a surge of hormones as the pregnancy is getting stronger.

However, any bleeding get yourself straight to A+E, pronto! xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi everyone - just to let you know that my Doppler is all parcelled up & addressed to Pea and will be posted tomorrow unless Pea is free to pick it up. 

Sorry I still haven't sent it Pea but I promise, promise, promise I'll get it to you and will hopefully put your mind at rest. 

Xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,


HOpe you are all well, gonna be a short one tonighyt as I'm physically and mentally exhausted and don't think my brain's taken in what I've just read!!   

Just wanted to say a big thank you to all of you for your lovely messages and also give you an update on baby Eva:

The op (on the 5th) went really well even though such a hard thing to do!! The wait is just torture!!  The op itself went really well and although she was in pain and discomfort she ate and drank when she woke up and we went home late afternoon by-passing the gp for Keira who (unbeknown to us) had an throat infection!! Anyway, cut a  long story short, the cleft nurse visited at home a week later to check how the palate was doing but we knew all wasn't well as she had some blood in her mouth and nostril, and unfortunately the palate at the back of the mouth has reopened!!! She told us that the body might close the hole itself (a bit like when you cut yourself) in 5 weeks time which is when we're seeing the surgeon for our follow-up appt and if it hasn't then she will need another op!!! but at least she got her gromets inserted which is another long story!!! I've got to say that the whole situation is starting to get to me and the disturbed nights don't help    sorry about the ME post and lack of personals  

Sam


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh Sam, come on and rant anytime and don't apologise for your post.  You have been through so much, really hope the body heals the palate itself and Eva doesn't need another op.  Mind yourself.


Hi to everyone else, sorry for lack of personals. x x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Samia - so lovely to hear from you. Must be so awful seeing Eva have to go through this. I really hope that the hole manages to close itself. You've been through such an ordeal and rant and rave to your hearts content xx

Hi Sleepy - how are you getting on? Love that you're managing to find the time to post. How's Liam? x

I've done my usual little table so that we can all see which baby is due next!!

*Pregnant*
Rooby 4 weeks 4 days pg
Nicky70 4 weeks 5 days pg
Kezza 5 weeks 5 days pg 
LiliMarlene 14 weeks 1 day pg
Niccad 14 weeks 5 days pg 
Vesperpea 14 weeks 6 days pg
Scaruh 16 weeks 1 day pg
Vendabenda 17 weeks and 2 day pg 
Tarzangal 20 weeks pg 
Toffeecat 22 weeks and 4 days pg
Pix125 (Charlie) 26 weeks 2 days pg
Bellaboo 27 weeks 6 day pg
Sharny 28 weeks 2 days pg
MiniMe 29 weeks pg 1 day pg

*Mums*
Peabrain anyone heard from Peabrain??
Sillybilly Edith Anne and Emily Doris Joyce born on 21st June 2010
Pinpin Charlie born 29th June 2010 
LauraLou82 Archie born on 20th May & Reece born 21st May 2010
Joy56 Stanley and Arabella born on 23rd March 2010
Butterfly Jessica Kay born on 5th March 2010
Somnium Tahlie is 22 weeks 1 day old
SarahTM Olive born 10th February 2010 
Sleepy Dwarf Liam born on 28th January 2010
Wombly Charlie Nicholas born on 16th January 2010
Feline 20 Kai & Layla born on 7th January 2010
Samia Aaliyah is 6 years old. Keira born 9th August 2008. Eva born 25th Oct 2009
Margot & Jerry Ellis born 17th March 2009
Tanya Jess was born on 30th December 2008


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow! That's a mighty lot of bumpy ladies! Thanks Niccad   

Sam - you must be feeling so stressed with seeing that Eva's still going through it   I   that the hole does close itself naturally and no more ops are needed for her.
I also really hope that she feels more settled soon and sleeps better at night - for all of you!   

Hello everyone else

Liz
x


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Girls!

Feel a bit premature & anxious posting on this thread just yet but need a bit of reassurance!

Niccad - Thanks for adding me to the list, still doesn't seem real!

Girls - Have had a tiny bit of pale pink spotting on & off today & am freaked out. Also mild AF cramps which I think are normal.
My bloods went from 206 on Thurs upto 1512 yesterday so all seems to be rising nicely. Nurse on the phone said I shouldn't worry about repeating them again as it seems like a healthy early pregnancy at the moment. Should I worry about spotting or is it really that common...?

A worried Nicki xxx


----------



## LiliMarlene (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow, amazing list Niccad, we would be lost without your care and control!

Bella, your memory is fabulous, yes I did go to West Mid on Sunday with DH and it was amazing, the obstretician switched the monitor on and the first thing that Bumpchen did was to wave at us!! It was probably just wondering what sort of annoying stick was cruising above overhead, but we think she waved! Bumpchen now measures a proud 68mm and has been dated a week younger than the German Practice did (hmm) and the neck fold was only 1.9mm apart which is fine, obviously will have to wait for the bloods to come back cleared. Great to think all is going so well. What spoiled the experience a bit was the fact that my bladder packed in completely, I hate having to hold it in and can't hold large quantities and West Mid had requested I drink 1litre of water in half an hour one hour prior to the appointment (of which I managed 600ml and felt really cramped when I arrived). I was then told I can pass some urine and the bladder wouldn't have to be full at all, but of course by then my urethra had shut down and nothing came out, it was really painful. During the appointment I had to get up twice and try to shed some more as the full bladder had made my tummy go hard and the doctor couldn't see enough - why on earth do they tell me to drink so much then? Really hope I won't have to do this again. The hilarious side effect of this interrupted appointment was that Bumpchen had suddenly decided to go to sleep, and the obstretician had to hit Bumpchen several times to wake her up so that she could measure the neck fold - you could really see her jump up with a fright!

Your fitness regime sounds fabulous, and why not if the gym membership is cheaper? I managed to drag myself to the Teddington Pool on Friday for their AquaFit Class which was good fun. You see how fit I am - I've lived in Strawberry Hill for 10 years and hadn't managed to visit the Teddington Pool - about time!

Samia, so sorry to hear about your ongoing battle, really wish the hole can heal up by itself, but even if it takes several more ops, you're doing it for Eva and she'll be eternally grateful to you later for having persevered to restore her normal facial features. Please be strong and please rant as much as you like!

Not sure if anybody heard or is interested, there was talk that the so-called "Health in Pregnancy Grant" of £190 (a one-off payment irregardless of income which you are entitled to at 25 weeks) will be scrapped so I wanted clarity and went to the HMRC page. Yes it will be scrapped next year but most of us on the list will still qualify for it so check it out on their webpage if you want to snatch some of what little money will be left to us after all those budget cuts&#8230;. http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/hipg/what-is-it.htm#end

Love, Lili

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi girls,

Lili - So glad the scan went well!  It is amazing when you see them wave and look like little babies!!  Hope you are feeling well!

Nicki - Welcome to the thread!!  I think all those things are really common.  Your HCG levels are amazing!  I didn't have any spotting but I had horrendous cramps after I got my BFP.  They seemed to stop after I stopped the cyclogest so I think I was doubling / tripling up on the progesterone as I was taking it as well as the babies making it.  I guess you may still be taking it but I stopped a few days after my test and was fine after that.  You could always go to your GP if you are worried about the spotting.  If it carries on you could have an early scan at the EPAU.  I really think it all sounds very healthy though and you should only worry if the bleeding gets heavier but even then I think bleeding can often happen in pregnancy.   

Liz - I hope Ellis is fully recovered now and feeling much better!

Niccad - Wow what a table!  Lots of lovely pregnant ladies and lots of lovely babies!  Perhaps still more boys than girls but there are a few girls in there too!    Hope you are feeling well.  Are you planning to find out the sex?? 

Sam - Really hope the hole heals itself    Great news though that the op went so well and the gromets have been fitted - hopefully one less thing to worry about.

Pea - Hope you are feeling more reassured now.  Expect lots of strange aches / pains / twinges over the coming months.....it's all normal and just your little one making space for him / herself!   

Bella - I was sorry to miss seeing everyone last week too.  Hopefully there will be another meet up soon!  Operation nursery sounds fab!  I know what you mean about things taking longer than you think.  We put up a changer / dresser at the weekend that had about 10,000 screws!  It's exciting seeing everything come together though.  Thanks for the SPD tips.  I have my first pysio appt tomorrow so will ask her what are good exercises to do as we already have a ball that I could use. I have been in so much pain that anything has got to help!  I am so jealous of all your exercise as I am really struggling if I walk too far at the mo. have you got anything left to buy?  What are your plans for the rest of your hols?  Good luck with the A-level results!!!  

Tarzangal - Hope you are feeling well!  Any signs of movement yet? When is your next scan?  Glad to hear your bump is coming along nicely...I think people think I am about to pop so I think I might have to start changing my dates   

Sleepy - Sounds like you had a lovely holiday!  Hope I will be holidaying with the twins next year   

Silly - Hope the jabs weren't too traumatic for your little girls or you!  Can't wait to see some pics of how Eadie and Emily are growing   

Hi to Sharny, Scaruh, Mini, Toffee cat and everyone else   

AFM - I had a lovely time last week with my best friend although I am not used to doing so much every day and I could have done without her telling me how massive I am every 5 mins    She lives in Plymouth and hasn't seen me since I was about 10 weeks so I think she was quite shocked but still!  I had to keep telling her that it's the babies home and it is good if it is big as they are growing    I had my scan on Tues last week and both babies are still growing really well    They are both over 2lbs / 1kg now so they are getting there!  Everything looked fine so it was quite a quick scan for me.  My friend was convinced they were boys until after when the sonographer gave me pics and said "her arm is in over her head" so my friend gasped and thought a slip up had been made!  Basically I am none the wiser either way!  I had my first ante natal class last night which was good although pretty much all about labour which I may not actually experience.  The other couples were lovely though and lived nearby so hopefully we will make a some friends out of it who are having babies close to us too.  I also ordered our pram so it's all go!  I finally feel that these babies are coming no matter what and I am not tempting fate by buying things      The babies are being right little wriggle bums at the moment.  It feels really hard now when they stick their limbs out....they are both still head down so I think it is their legs / feet giving me good kicks in the ribs!!

Anyway I can hear my DH shouting at the tv so the football can't be going well    Best go and see what's going on!

Hope you all have a lovely week!  If anyone is up for daytime meet ups then let me know.

Charlie xxx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Charlie for the reassurance! I've been googling loads & Niccad also said the same. It's not much spotting really but I'm constantly knicker checking as I feel so wet 'down there' (sorry, tmi). The Lister have said I need to stay on the Gestone (& Clexane) for 12 weeks.... Have made an appointment to see my GP on Friday anyway to see what happens from here as I'm clueless!
Still in total total shock but feel so so happy. Xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Nicki - I think I had some blood at around 8 weeks, but only for a day or so. It's probably still everything settling in place. Loads of luck with the GP and for getting the ball rolling.
It's so weird when you get discharged from clinic care   splendid HCG levels - sounds like it could be double trouble   

Charlie - glad you had a lovely time with your friend and I hope you're resting now! Hope you find the classes helpful and make some very good friends there.
Thanks for asking about Ellis (and everyone who asked too) - he had his very high temp from the Tues until the Sat morning, where he woke from a mammoth 13hour sleep and it had gone! However he then had a few days of being very snotty - poor boy!
I think on Niccad's list the balance is actually just tipped in favour of girls at the mo (although I'm not sure what flavours the bumps are), as there are currently 11 girls and 8 boys that have been born, excluding Peabrain's. Although I could be (and probably am) wrong    

Lili - I just missed out on the grant as it was only paid out to people who gave birth a month after me!   It's a bit gutting that they're axing it again.
That sounds like a painful scan - I hope the bladder is now recovered   

Vesper - any sign of that doppler yet?   

hello everyone else

Liz
x


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Liz - glad to hear that Ellis is much better now. I realised from looking at Nic's list that I'd missed you and Toffeecat out from my last post. There's so many of us now, it's hard to remember everyone!!

Charlie - so pleased that you had a lovely time with your friend. 2Ibs each is brilliant - well not for you    I'm struggling with one big boy, let alone two! So the gender is still up in the air..... I'm going to go for two girls I think and I'm amazed after all your scans that you're still holding out. That's what I call commitment!! How did it go at the pysio Really hope that the appointment helped    What pram did you go for in the end? Glad to hear that your ante natal classes are going well - mine don't start for ages!! My NCT ones start at the end of September, although it's the intensive ones. I just hope Squidge doesn't come early otherwise I won't know what's going on!

Nic - what would we do without you?  As I said above, it's so fab that there are so many of us PG ladies now. I remember the days when it was just Silly and Pinpin. How are you at the mo??

Silly - sorry to hear about the double injection whammy    That must have been heart breaking...  

Vesper - I've had lots of random pains I'm afraid and loads that were similar to AF pains. I guess it the same organs expanding etc    I know it's easy to say, but try not to worry my lovely   

Nicki -welcome to the thread!! Has it sunk in yet?? Sorry to hear about the spotting, but it does seem to be really common. My SIL has had two very healthy babies and bled throughout both pregnancies. Your bloods look excellent, so try not to worry. When is your 7 week scan?    

Lili - thanks for the info on the Health in Pregnancy Grant. I've already applied for mine, although my doctors surgery cocked up and sent my form off when I'd only half completed it. I'd asked my GP to leave it at reception for me so that I could complete the rest and so now (nearly two weeks later) I'm still waiting for the form to be sent back to me! Great news about your scan, it's so reassuring isn't it   

Sam - so sorry to hear that Eva has been through the mill - poor little love! Lets hope that the hole heals itself. Hang on in there, you've been coping amazingly well so far       

Is anyone up for meeting in the daytime either Wednesday or Thursday next week at Harts - say 1pm ish Silly / Pinpin would be lovely to see the babies if you are around and up for it? Let me know.

Bella    xx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all


Oh, it's quiet on here!


NIcki - hope you’re more reasurred since your last post!


Lili - glad scan went well and you got a wave!


Niccad - thanks for the table update!


Bella - a day time meet up next week sounds lovely but I am off to Ireland again on Monday for a week, we have Liam’s christening on Saturday week so looking forward to that.  Maybe the next day meet up?!


Liz - good to see you the other day.


sorry for lack of personals, hope you're all doing ok.


x


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

lovely ladies

before anything else - thank you for the reassurance, it made me feel a little less, well, paranoid as hell probably covers it!

sleepy hope all well with you and Liam and great that you had a good hol though extremely jealous of another trip to Ireland - we have a cottage over there and have given up and rented it out as we just never manage to get out! And christening on sat too - how exciting - I hope you enjoy it!

bella congrats on the a level results - any coming to me? thanks for the reassurance about aches and pains - could meet up next thurs - have appt at 3 but before then - really looking forward to seeing you and the bump 

m&j just in case I haven't made it clear THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE DOPPLER!!! will wax lyrical in a minute about details but mainly you have single handedly managed to banish a good 50% of the paranoia! thank you thank you thank you! Glad Ellis has begun to recover even if he is a little snot gremlin - must be so worrying when it continues once you have the medicine

nicki welcome to the thread - your hcgs are fantabioso - double trouble...!

pix glad you had a lovely time and the shopping has begun - also weirdly glad about the rib kicking - just making sure you know they're there I guess!

Lili in theory we may be the last wave with that grant - I'm earmarking it for the travel system fund 

niccad look at that list - jeekies! you are such a star! how is the beginnings of a wardrobe going?

silly poor little tigers - bless! thank you so much for the offer - I guess I can understand why Tom Cruise bought an ultrasound when whatshername got pregnant

sam fingers crossed for the hole healing

toffeecat and tg hello! 

afm did I mention how grateful I am to liz for sending me the doppler? no? just thrilled - thank you lovely lovely lady! DH and I spent a happy half hour preparing for it at which point I got hungry... nothing new there! eventually we plugged ourselves in and found my heartbeat - glad to know I'm alive - and then a galloping tube train...oooh! DH said you can even hear the hoofbeat echoes at which point I suggested a tube train was less worrying! species confusion is not what I need right now! I can't believe how much of a reassurance it was to know s/he is doing well and how much it has made us giggle when s/he moves and we lose the HB. Last night we failed in the main and just got the gel everywhere but even that hasn't put me off as we nearly found it and then a wriggle and it was off somewhere new - gush gush gush! 

I gave in and went to see an osteopath yesterday as massages just aren't cutting the back pain - apart from it being exceedingly odd to sit on someone's hands for 10 minutes(!) she said she was surprised I wasn't limping all the time as my left hip (the one that's usually sore) is in a bit of a state, my sacrum was twisted and my pelvis was completely out of alignment - if anyone can tell me what the heck any of that means, please do! Whatever it means she then manipulated me and my back relaxed about 3 inches, realigned me, untwisted me and said come back next week and we'll have a bit of a go on that hip as she couldn't get through in an hour! I talked about the twinges and aches and pains and she suggested I take up pregnancy yoga to help with them and my weirdly buggered back. Today I feel like I've been steamrollered but in a good way! Ho hum

so all told, seems like all is calming down apart from the stupid motion sickness which is getting ridiculous; buses, tubes, trains - well I can kind of understand it; cars - well, ok; lifts - that's just absurd; walking uphill - *raised eyebrow* excuse me madam are you a hypochondriacor just plain crackers? Any one tried the bands? I used them as a child for seasickness but worked out they made me feel worse but getting to the point I'll try anything!

so possible meet up lunchtime next thurs is anyone's about? or wed? could probably pop in for an hour and escape from my postgrads

ooh it's lunchtime got to go!

 all


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi ladies, I have just come across this thread now!  
Congratulations to all the new mums with little babes    and all the BFPs   
I will try and catch up properly soon.

Tanya x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Bella - Can do daytime meet up next week, I can do Mon, Tues and Thurs xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Just re read your post! Can do Thursday if you like, 1pm is good for me


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

I can do a daytime meet-up next week but can only do tues or wed   


Sam xx


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey all - back from France and ready for a quick catch up with you all...

Lilimarlene - I am feeling breathless too - had a read in my books and it may be linked to Anaemia, so I started taking iron tablets last night. The book said it was ok to do this on top of my usual pregnacare. Will check with midwife on Wed. How did your test go today for Downs? Fingers crossed.

Niccad - you must be so relieved about your blood test results, one less thing to worry about.

Vesper - I get all sorts of funny feelings in my tummy, I'm sure its just all my bits adjusting. I think its a really long time to go between scans - had the 12 week one,  and now not one til 21 weeks...so much to worry about in that time! 

Sam - sounds like you've had a tough couple of weeks - hopefully Eva's palate will have healed by the time you have the follow up. xx

Niccad - well done for the list, good to see

Nicki - I had lots of bleeding and almost period like pains for about 5 days just before 6 week scan. Needless to say that was an awful time, but they upped my cyclogest and everything's been fine since. Try to take it easy as I started off with spotting and this seemed to get worse as I moved around lots at work, but it seemed to calm down when I was chilling on the sofa. How did the GP appointment go on Friday?

AFM - had a great holiday in France, but struggled with the food - sending meat back to be cooked through, getting halfway through a sandwich to find it had goats cheese in it, so I'm glad to be back home! 

I've been in touch with NCT and am booked on an ante natal course in December. They also sent me details of their post natal course in March - anyone know if this is worth it? I guess its good for a follow up, but it just seems so far away!

Clothes have been getting a bit tight - trousers are an issue so I bought some proper pregnancy jeans and trousers from H&M yesterday. They are so comfortable!

So I've definitely got a rounder tummy, but it still looks like I've been eating too much (which I proably have). Like I said earlier, been quite breathless, but will mention this to midwife on Wed. I also think I'm suffering a bit from Sciatica - at first I thought it was a strange cramp in my left buttock, but after doing some research I think it is Sciatica, another thing to check out with the midwife. Anyone else have this?

Now we're back from holiday it seems there's hardly any time left of the Summer holiday. Planning on going into school tomorrow to start sorting out my classroom, but I probably won't last long...schools are odd places without the kids! It's nice to know I've only got a term left before maternity leave starts...not long really.

Hope you are all having a lovely restful Sunday..

xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi scaruh - Glad you had a lovely holiday. Thanks for the reassurance about the spotting - mine sounds very similar to yours, only tend to get it after any form of exercise & it comes & goes, from being constant to nothing at all!
My GP's a star & has agreed to fund my Gestone & Clexane now. He said it was obviously needed to support my pregnancy - but don't tell anyone he's funding it!
Sorry for my lack of personals - am on my phone - will do a proper catch up soon. I'm still in the land of disbelief & still have 10 days till my scan - it's pure torture!

Nicki xx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi girls,
Just a quick one to say that I can do a daytime meet up on Weds or Fri next week.  I am having a delivery between 10 and 2pm on Thursday so can poss do Thursday depending on when the delivery turns up....2pm knowing my luck.

I'll be back to write a proper post tomorrow.  My in-laws have just gone home and I am super tired!

Charlie xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,


Hope you're all well, what about a wednesday afternoon meet-up? Aaliyah's got a friend staying overning so will probably have to be a park or something...what about a picnic if weather's nice? Liz, Tanya? Sarah's gone on hols so not asking.. Anyone interested? Charlie can do wed Let me know who's interested and then we'll just need to find a local park...

Sam    

p.s: well done Niccad on the list hun and thanks for asking after Eva on the other board!! Actually thank you to ALL of you for asking and caring for her


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Sorry everyone - I now work 4 days a week, so unless it's a Monday, no-can-do I'm afraid.

But have a lovely meet-up

Liz
x


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi girls,

Apologies in advance, this is going to be a big me post but I do want to send         to Samia, you’re going through such a tough time, I’m thinking of you all....

Had a terrifying few days, having had abdominal pains all week which got much worse by Friday, I went to the doctors who immediately sent me to Kingston hospital.  After a long wait the registrar came out and looked at me and to my horror told me that I was having contractions and had a 50% chance of going into early labour.  She pointed out that the twins would not survive at 20 weeks.  It was one of the worst moments of my life.  By way of explanation for it all she “well, it’s one of the risks of twin pregnancies” as if it were MY fault.  So I was kept in hospital and was scared to move in case my waters broke.  I was in the post natal ward, surrounded by new mums and their babies which made it much worse, luckily DH kicked up a storm and they got me moved to my own room.  24 hours later they said I could go home as even if I went into labour I could “just give birth at home??”, I told them this would not happen and I would be coming back in.  I am now completely terrified as I still have the contractions and just being grateful to have made it to today.  I have my 21 week scan this afternoon, although this won’t tell them anything about the risk of an early birth.  I am just praying really hard that the contractions go away


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Just a quickie....


TG -              So so sorry to hear what a tough time you have been going through, must be completely and utterly terrifying........... (I know when it happened to me at 30 weeks I was shaking with fear, so heaven knows how you must feel) Yes, having twins does increase the risk of early labour, but so do lots of other things that are lifestyle related and that registrar had no right to make you feel it is all your fault. You didn't have to disclose that this pregnancy was IVF, you could have just kept it all a secret and made them think it was spontaneous, and I bet her attitude would have been different then! (This is unfortunately what happens to nice people that are honest!) Stupid bloody doctors! They don't realise what a struggle it is for some couples to conceive and really should think before they open their big gobs!


All that being said, I really really      that the scan is OK for you this afternoon.


I will PM you my number and some other midwifey advice and if at anytime you are not sure of what to do, or if to go in, feel free to get in touch for a quick chat.


Lots of love to everyone else!


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Jane - what a nightmare you're going through. Firstly - I can't believe that the registar was so nasty    . Secondly - have they given any indication of what might have triggered things. I hope that you are in bed now and that DH is wrapping you in cotton wool. I     that the contractions stop & stay that way for a few months more. Are the contractions still as bad as they were or have they subsided a bit? Let me know if you need anything - anything at all. I wonder what ARGC would suggest? I was on ritodrine during the 2ww as it's stops all uterus movements and, I remember from reading the enclosed leaflet, is usually given to women to stop contractions and delay labour. Have the hospital given you any meds?? 
      that you & the twins are ok xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

TG   so sorry to hear about what must be such an anxious and stressful time for you at the moment and what a total   the registrar sounds   

I really hope the contractions ease and stop so you can continue to enjoy your pregnancy   

Thinking of you

Liz
xxx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

TG - So sorry to hear that you are having such a terrifying and traumatic time        I can't believe that they have been so insensitive at the hospital    I will be keeping everything crossed that your scan goes well and your contractions calm down.  I remember being terrified after my car accident when I was told I could go into labour so it must be a million times worse having contractions.  I hope that they have told you to rest lots.  I would have thought that they could give you something to stop the contractions too?  Niccad and Silly have good advice so I hope that they can help.  It sounds like it is good news that at least your waters haven't broken so I am    that they don't and the contractions stop soon   

Charlie xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

OMG TG, sending you big big    and    so hard that everything is well with the babies      Thinking of you today and we're here if you need us. Have you thought of maybe going to Epsom or St Georges (if not too far) to see if they can give you anything to stop the contractions? Wishing you the best hun.  So sorry to have ranted the other day as it's nothing compared to you and I now feel so guilty to whinge about something so trivial when some of you are going through more bigger important problems   

Hi everyone, if we don't get to meet this week it will have to be the week commencing the 6th (monday for Liz    )  Hope all is well with everybody   

Sam


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh, Tarz    I was so sorry to hear your news this morning, what a terrifing experience for you      I can't imagine how scared you and your DH must be and the staff's attitude to the situation was totally unacceptable    I know that you have been so anxious throughout your pregnancy and I just really wanted you to relax and enjoy being pregnant, but you've had such a rough time of it which is SO unfair after your journey to get here. I will be praying with all my heart that things settle down over the next few days. As Nic said, take things really, really easy and maybe give Silly a call or PM for reassurance.  Sending you lots and lots of love               

AFM: I've obviously got total baby brain as my DH pointed out that Wednesday afternoon we are visiting friends and Thursday I have a MW appointment at 1.30pm in Thames Ditton. I go back to work next week, but only until the 10th Sep, so my only options are this Thursday 2pm ish (not sure if you could still do this time Silly / Vesper / Charlie??) or in a couple of weeks time when I'm a lady of leisure. Sorry to mess people around, I think I'm going to be useless at work next week   

Tarz - keep as updated


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

TG - That sounds awful & absolutely terrifying. I hope you are ok. So glad that DH is looking after you & sounds like you've been given some good advice from the other girls on here. xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi everyone, thanks so much for your messages and support.

I was back at the hospital today and had my 21 week anomaly scan – it all looks good except that one twin is a week ahead of the other so they want me to have another scan on Thursday with the senior consultant - it’s never straight forward is it?  My brain can’t cope with more worry so I’m not going to get worried about this.
The contractions do feel less painful, but the frequency hasn’t changed.  I saw a doctor afterwards and they have put me on antibiotics in case there is a mild bladder infection which can apparently cause all this but really they are not sure what it is and explained there’s little they can do if early labour – there are some drugs they can use but I think they don’t delay it by much and as you need to get to 24 weeks for it all to be viable they wouldn’t use them in my case.
So I am just praying and praying that it all works out.  I’ve been through a lot to get to this point and so the little ones must be fighters too


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

And you are a fighter my darling. it never rains.... thinking of you xxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Tarz - I've been thinking of you all day. I just can't imagine how frightening this must all be for you and your DH    Please do keep us updated and will be        that they keep on fighting


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Sending you a big hug TG       I'm so sorry you've had such a horrible fright xxxxxxxxxxx


Big hugs to everyone else too xxxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oh TG I've been thinking about you all day and I'm sending you loads of       I hope the antibiotics are the answer     Take care of yourself hun   

Sam    

P.S: Nice to see you on this board Kezza


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Tarz - how are you feeling today? I really hope it's calmed down and the little ones are safe and sound 

Has anyone got any scans this week?

What is up with the weather today  Gorgeous sunshine one minute and then pouring down with rain the next!

By the way, if anyone wants 3 free swims at a health club such as Esporta or Nuffield or public pool, British Gas are sponsoring the deal. Here's a link to get 3 free swims for up to 2 adults and 2 children http://www.britishgas.co.uk/swim. Tick that you are a BG customer even if you aren't (they don't check - I'm not!). You can print them out straight away or have them sent to you. Bargain!!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

TG - thinking of you today and hoping that all is okay   

Hello everyone else   

Liz
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Evening all,


Just wanted to send TG some   

Bella thanks for the great 3 swim offer: all done for us thank you, how are you feeling?   

Liz how's ya?

Tanya & Jess?   

Niccad, Charlie, Kezza, Mini, NIcki, Scaruh, Lilimarlene, Vesper and all the pregnant yummy mummies hope you're all keeping well   

How did Hayling Island go Silly? We're planning on going in the next couple of days and maybe staying there for a night or two, any suggestions? How are the girlies doing? Looking very cute   

Wish I wouldn't miss anyone but I know i have and feel guilty hence why I tend to stay away from personals, please don't be upset if I did (got a lot going on and forget my name half the time!!   )

AFM, I'm ok, will update soon, love to all,

Sam


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello,
TG - Good luck with your scan tomorrow and appt with the consultant.  I hope that everything has calmed down and the consultant is more reassuring    I am praying that the antibiotics do the trick and you feel much better.  I had a scan yesterday and the sonographer said that it is very difficult to grow 2 babies the same size and as you said the babies are clearly little fighters!  I am sure that they have no intention of going anywhere and it has been really frightening for you but they are absolutely fine.  Did you find out the sex by the way?! Lots of    that everything is ok and    for tomorrow.

Bella - Thanks for the free swim offer.  Swimming is about the one thing I am allowed to do    I have a delivery planned between 10 and 2 tomorrow so not sure I can make it for 2 unless the delivery comes early.  I can do later in the afternoon though or in a couple of weeks.  Whatever suits everyone best.  Hope you are feeling well.  Can't believe it's back to school already next week although at least it is not for very long.  Hope you are not feeling too tired again yet.  I seem to feel tired all the time!

Nicki - Great news that your GP is being so supportive!  When is your scan?  Hope you are not finding the wait too bad.  The wait until the first scan seemed to take forever for me!

Scaruh - Sounds like you had a lovely holiday.  Hope your midwife appt goes well!

Kezza - Good luck for your scan next week.  I think it's next week (hope I haven't just made that up!)   

Hi to everyone else.

AFM - I had a growth scan yesterday and the babies are doing really well.  They are around 2 1/2 lbs each now so no wonder my bump feels heavy    Every week I get further along now is a bonus really but all seems to be going well.  I am still in a lot of pain with my hip.  I had a physio appt last Weds and apparently I have been walking far too much    The weight on my pelvis when I am walking will be making it worse so it sounds like it will be better if I keep swimming but walk less.  It's really frustrating but will be worth it in the end!  I am just not very good at sitting still!  

Charlie xxxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello all

Tarzangal - thinking of you and hope the appointment goes well tomorrow. Also hope that you've been managing to get some sleep - sounds like the pains must be pretty constant. Come on twins grow grow grow... xx

Mini - how are you getting on? Not much longer to go now - give us an update. Miss you x

Charlie - sounds like you need to move permanantly into the pool. 2.5lbs each - that's quite some weight to carry around. Have they given you an indication of what weight they think they'll be when there's ready to come out? x

Rooby - Hope you manage to get on the PC soon to post and can let everyone know your HCG numbers...

Hello to Vesper, Samia, Scaruh, Venda, Pinpin, Liz, Bella, Silly, LM and everyone else.

I had a 16 week scan today at a plush private clinic. The place was so great - a massive 42inch flat TV screen! All is looking good and Bub is measuring all the right sizes. We found out we're having a boy! We've also decided to tell no one (except my Mum - and you lot - but you all know everything!). It's made it all feel so much more real actually knowing... 
I'm seeing the consultant at Kingston on Friday to find out more about the anti-E blood thing I've got so yet more blood tests. Shame they can't magically tell you the blood of the Bub when they are doing a scan! 
Nic & boy xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Fantastic news Nic - boys rock!     

Charlie - hmmm maybe you need to see about getting one of those little, pale blue, electric mobility scooters    
Seriously though, I sometimes think that although physio's have your best interests and health at heart, they also forget that you have day to day things that need doing in your life!

Sam - how's Eva's palate now? I really hope the bleeding has eased and it's starting to heal properly now   

Hello everyone else 

xxx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Nic-        it's a boy!  does it all seem more real now?  so exciting......

Charlie - sorry to hear you're in pain.  I decided not to find out the sex as I'm quite upset and worried at the moment and wanted to find out under happier circumstances if that makes sense.  Anyway I already know deep down they are 2 boys   

my cramps are less painful and I can now sleep, was feeling better until one of my friends (trying to help) told me that her contractions were strong for a few days then disappeared...........then came back again.  The last thing I wanted to hear. Grrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

hey lovely ladies

tg crikey lovely - that is just not playing by the rules. hope the appt with the consultant goes well - you are amazing for not completely losing the plot. Will keep every limb crossed for you        glad to hear the contractions are easing a bit 

from Rooby she is still without computer and really missing being able to say hello - she says big love to Jane and that she's thinking of you    

nic a boy! how amazing - and I love the idea of a plush clinic - was there shagpile?    

sam I don't think anyone ever minds if your hands are a little full to keep up!

pix are you sure they know they're twins? that's amazing! how are you feeling other than quite big?

bella baby brain? sounds really familiar! I managed to cut my knuckle while providing a specimen this morning - how exactly?

m&j   having fun with the doppler

mini good to hear from you

kezza   how are you feeling?

nicki when's your scan?

afm - please skip if you are having a good or bad day as I'm whining and I don't want to bring anyone down - 16 week appt today and midwife just wanted to check my urine and not even check for a HB even after I had banged on about how desperately I needed reassurance... she was persuaded! She found Morph in about 2 seconds and said are you sure it's only 16weeks because that's very strong so I said are you sure it's not my HB? so she checked and repeated how strong it was *beam* (have to admit I'm not convinced even now as it didn't sound galloppy like it normally does but hey, she's the professional) She then checked the old blood pressure and it's 100/50 which is low even by my weird standards and she said well, you're alive... positive! I then pushed for more info - why am I prime candidate for water birth, does that mean I could go for a birthing centre rather than a hospital birth, what's the difference, do I need to worry about my "tight entrance", my low blood pressure etc and she said we'll tell you at 32 weeks - why not before when I'm already getting worried about it? Left feeling a bit miffed to be honest and seriously considering employing a doula or IM as really feel a bit lost (though may need a new mortgage as well!) Is this normal? I've read my books and all the info I can lay my hands on without resorting to google as you never know who wrote what with what axe to grind... I know I'm paranoid and a researcher which is just not a good combo and I know us ac girls are a bit more paranoid than the average but I could really do with a bit of help on getting my head round the next five or so months and a 15 min appt every 4 weeks with a different someone (I'm on midwife #4) who I have to pump for info is just not cutting it... end of growl but still hopefully pricking ears for a definitive "get a grip woman it's all fine..."

anyhoo hope everyone is cooking on gas this rainy wednesday - getting quite excited about knitwear!

 all


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Nic - wonderful news about your baby boy - welcome to the boys club!!     It's weird, I felt the same as you, like it was more real somehow. We've also decided on our name, which we call him all the time now! 

Tarz - so pleased to hear that the cramps are calming down. We've all been so worried about you   Really helpful comment that your friend made   Hope that you are really taking it easy and sending you lots of love   

Vesper - I know exactly what you mean!! At my last MW appointment (20 weeks) I asked very similar questions and got the very same response. I have got my 28 week appointment tomorrow and DH is coming with me too, so we're going to try and get some info on natural births. I'm already booked in to the Malden Suite at Kingston, but I've got loads of questions. I looked into getting a doula, but they are really expensive around here! Send Rooby my love as well please! xx

Sam - how is Eva doing??   Enjoy your swims!

Liz - loved your comment about Charlie getting a mobility scooter   I'd love one of those at the moment!!

Charlie - I'm actually going to pop into work tomorrow now as it's just around the corner from my GPs. I've got so much to do in the week and a half that I'm there for (back next Wednesday) that I want to get ahead of myself so my hand over isn't too stressful.  WOW - 2 and a half lbs each   - no wonder you're tired!!! I can't wait to see what Squidge is like on my 32 week scan in a few weeks - I wonder if he's still a big baby   

Hi to everyone else xx

AFM: Feeling really good at the mo, so can't complain at all. It feels like I've been pregnant forever - I just can't believe that I'm 29 weeks today, it's insane. I've been so lucky with how work has worked out and it's been lovely to have the summer off with DH. Squidge is so active now, I've no idea what he's doing in there, but some times I have to tell him off for being such a fidget bum at night.

Love to all   xx


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Hey all,

Quickie from me, Not sure yet I should be posting on here until after scan...

Bloods: 9dp5dt: = 132, 
10dp5dt HGC = 228, 
12dp5dt = 534 
19dp5dt = 8381, 
21dp5dt = 13,303 but bloods taken 4 hours earlier (10ish) as opposed to 14.00ish 2 days earlier.  

Midwife said no cause for concern. Got a geeky mate of mine to do the numbers and it should have been 13,333, so 13,303 is pretty damn spot on.  Midwife reminded me that my body is not a calculator and may be a tad advanced, delayed as it doesn't know about this doubling business it is just getting on with what it needs to do!  Well said.


As I said on the other thread  if anyone is interested, my sister's family were featured on Panorama on Monday night BBC1 at 20.30 in their battle against the family courts and 'Guilty before evidence proves otherwise'.  Apparently you can watch it still on BBCiPlayer.  For me it was extremely moving, you get to see my mum and dad and my sisters three kids - amazing beautiful footage of Wills (now 5 as a 3-6month old and as he grew up).

Must get one with Accounts - eurghhh,

Sorry for me post.  Love to all.
Rx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Just a quickie...

Rooby - so lovely to hear from you.  I'll try to watch the Panorama programme    

My extra scan today went fine.  And my cervix is still closed (phew).  So lots of rest for me for next week.     contractions continue to get easier


xxx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

tg so glad that it is all good - feet up, calm calm times! x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Tarzangal - I'm so pleased that the scan went well. Just pray that the pains stop so you can relax more xxxxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Rooby - excellent bloods!!! Brilliant stuff   

Tarz - Thank goodness for that!! I'll be praying that it stays like that until much, much nearer your EDD    

Just a quicky from me to say that Mamas and Papas have got some good offers on at the moment online, including 30% off all maternity clothes including the new collection. As I said before I was in the Regents Street shop a couple of weeks ago and they have got some lovely stuff at the mo. Happy shopping!


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oh I love good news    Great results on the blood Rooby and TG as long as the cervix is closed and contractions are easing out it's all good thinking of you   

Hi everyone   

Sam


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Tarz,  Great news, so so pleased that you are coping so well with such an awful scare.  Do you have the natal hypnotherapy pregnancy relaxation cd for twins?  I can get a copy for you if you'd like to PM me.

Samia - Hope Eva is doing okay with her palate.  Been thinking of you all.

Nic -     I'd do elephants for you if I could!!  

Nicky70 - whens the scan?  Please let me know how you get on and how you are feeling. has it sunk in yet?

Everyone else - hope all is well with you.
Love Rx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

bella you are a demon shopper! saw a dress I loved there and with 30% off - well it would be rude not to! thanks for the reassurance that once again it is not just because I am an offensive person - seriously think I must be doing something wrong at times!

niccad would you mind if I buy that lovely dress? we'll just have to check before we see each other!

rooby lovely to see you here

tg how are you feeling?

sorry for yet another me post ladies but have been researching low blood pressure in pregnancy for the last couple of days and I wondered whether anyone else had experience of it? I'm normally 110/70 but have dropped to 100/50 as of 16week appt. I've upped water and salt quantities but it is quite difficult to monitor with an appt every 4 weeks - do you reckon it would be worth doing it at the GPs weekly? blood sugar is getting low again as well - blurry eyes which makes the world a less frantic place but is also a bit scary at times. going back to QMH this afternoon (as they forgot to weigh me on wed) to find out if my 5 meals a day regime has done the trick but feeling very overwhelmed and very much on my own - I noticed, they didn't. sorry again but a wee bit lost over here

Update: Had a completely lovely midwife today who weighed me - I've put on everything I lost plus 1.5kg - wahoo! - and she took the time to talk about reasons for low blood pressure and low blood sugar and ways to deal with it. She was just basically fabulous and all my wibbles feel a bit less urgent! So think it's fairly clear that I need support but 5 mins of support undoes hours of worry and lack of support... sad, huh? Doing some thinking over the weekend about a stratey to get that support - would really love anyone's ideas...  Also got my old supervision job back which rocks - another 50+ hours of paid work before Morph arrives - yeay!

Have a fabulous bank holiday weekend

 all


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hiya everybody


Quick one for Vesper : I had low blood pressure with all 3 girls & they said they tend to prefer it low rather than high!! The only problem i found is if you rise too quickly your head feels dizzy!! Hope that helps x  Niccad forgot to say congrats on finding out the blue flavour xx
hi everyone xx


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Samia - Love the new profile picture -how gorgeous are all of your girls!
Bella - Love your links and updates on shopping!
Nic - lovely to bump into you yesterday - how did the midwife appointment go?
TG - PM me your # and will call you to discuss CDs available and how to get hold of them.  Have checked out nearly the whole gamut...

Natal Hypnotherapy:
- Overcoming Morning Sickness (!)
- Relaxation and stress management

- Pregnancy Relaxation
- Pregnancy Relaxation (Twins)

- Birth Preparation (Birthing centre/ hospital)
- Birth Preparation (Home Birth)
- Birth Preparation (Twins)

- Birth Music

- Fast Post-natal Recovery
- Fast Post-natal Recovery (Twins) (I think can't remember)

- Breast Feeding Companion (Relaxation and Instructions)


Off to walk Pea's dog this avo.
Love Rx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey all... Having a nightmare. Had a great meeting with the consultant, bumped into Roo on te train and then got a massive nose bleed. Was just walking along and the streaming started. Got a taxi into work thinking it would stop with pressure and ice bit it just wouldn't. Ended up calling NHS direct after 2.5 hours passed and they told me to go to [email protected] So off I went to UCH.... They couldn't stop it but did put 2 lovely tampax things up my nostrils (and I mean tampax length!). They then gave up and transferred me to Royal free.. Ambulance and everything. Finally got to a ward at 12 last night and am on the pregnancy ward today.
Had no sleep as nose was streaming all night. Today they are really lookign after me and the haematologist and ENT specialist have been here... They took the tampax out (ouch) and did a load of other stuff but seems like I'll be here for the weekend.. BOOOOOOO!
I'm really worried about Bub because of the amount to blood I've lost, but also because I've stopped all the blood thinners... 
Sorry for the me me post but I'm on my phone and I'm a bit scared. DH is here with me bless him but the bleeding continues!
Please pray for Bub....
A worried Nic and boy xxx 
(Roo... So sorry I didn't reply to your text. Phone ran out of juice and I was in a state, and pea this explains my short reply to your dress text.. Of course I dob't mind.. Think you need the 10 or 12 though) xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Nic- that sounds horrible. You poor thing. Hope it stops soon- I'm sure if they were worried about bubs then they would be giving you some blood. Do they think it is because you have stopped the clexane?


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks Kez... They stopped me taking clex because of the bleeding. They said that nose bleeds are common in the 2nd trimester and it's probably going on and on because of the clex in my system.... Xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hmphh!!! hope you get out of there soon xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Nic - don't worry about stopping clexane & aspirin for a few days, I've had to do that twice now, once for a long time (6 weeks)  when I had hematoma and then last weekend for 3 days.  I'm sure the clexane is why it won't stop bleeding as your blood can't clot when you are on it.  I really don't think this will harm the little one at all.
Hope you get out of there soon, thinking of you     

xxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Nic - you poor love   Just logged on to see your news. I've had quite a few nose bleeds over the past few months too, but obviously they stopped after 10 minutes or so. You must have been so worried! Don't forget you are in the safest place possible and they wouldn't do anything to put your baby at risk. These IVF babies are tough little cookies and I'm sure little one is safe and sound. Make sure you take it easy this week Nic and look after yourself. Thinking of you     

Tarz - How are you feeling now? Are things back to normal or are you still getting mild contractions??     

Vesper - I'm a fellow low blood sufferer and have been all my life. I actually spoke to my MW about it on Thursday who said not to worry about it at all, much more dangerous to have high blood pressure like you said. I just had a few dizzy spells during the 1st and 2nd tri (including nearly fainting in the Bental Centre which was rather embarrassing!).  Why don't you consider seeing a private OB? My friend is seeing a German lady in Richmond (I think the same one as Lili??) and she's been really pleased so far (she's 2 weeks behind me). Not sure how much it costs, but you get to discuss everything at length rather than the rubbish 15 minute MW slot!! Let me know if you are interested and I can find out the details   

AFM: Well my moan seems rather silly compared to what Nic, Tarz and Rooby are going through, but I have had two nights of no sleep now and I'm just knackered! As my bump is getting bigger by the second, I'm finding it more and more difficult to get into a comfie position at night. As much as I love feeling Squidge kick, he's getting harder and harder and has the opposite time clock to me. Oh well, thank godness I don't have long at work so I can catch up on some sleep during the day. Anyway, little moan over... Hope everyone else is having a lovely week-end   xx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hey everyone,

Nic - I'm sorry to hear you are having a rough time. I don't know anything about Clexane but I hope you are feeling reassured by the other girls experiences and are allowed home soon. Lil' prayer for you and your boy being sent right now...   Ps. I'm so sorry I mentioned your team blue news on the other thread, that'll teach me not to try and catch up on all the news and then write a quick reply on the bus... I got a bit confused about what had been written where  and felt really insensitive to you and all the other lovely ladies when I realised, sorry babes.

Tarzangal - So, so pleased to hear the extra scan went well, make sure you keep resting up hun, thinking of you and joining Bella in her prayers that everything settles down until much closer to your due date xx 

Vespa - I don't like to think of you feeling like you aren't being looked after, we've all been through so much to get here that it is more than natural that we are gonna feel anxious. It sounds like your midwife managed to reassure you but the wait between appointments can feel like forever when you are worrying hey? I actually text my midwife this week (and our lovely Silly) as I was worrying myself sick that I had given myself food poisoning. Silly was fab as always but so was my own midwife who phoned me straight back. I spent most of the conversation apologising for being paranoid but she said it's only natural and to feel free to call or drop into either my GP or the hospital anytime if I'm worried about anything. If I was you I'd definitely pop into your GP's between appointments for blood pressure checks if you need extra peace of mind 

Kezza - Soooooooooo great to see you on this thread  How you feeling hun?

Rooby Roo - How you doing beautiful? Been thinking of you loads. I'm gonna check out panorama on iplayer in a sec. I've been looking into the 'preparing for birth' CD as it all feels like it's getting a bit close now and I'm not sure I'm all that prepared!!!! 

Bella - Hope you manage to catch up on some sleep this weekend. I know how you feel honey, I'm rapidly turning into a weeble and finding it much harder to get comfortable.

Sam - How's gorgeous little Eva doing? Hope you are all doing okay xxx

Nicki70 - Not too much longer til' your scan, hope you've got some nice distractions planned this weekend to help make the time go faster! x

Charlie - Glad to hear both bubs are doing well, I hope your physio can help ease your hip pain xx

Hi to M&J, Silly, Pinpin, Scaruh, Toffee, Venda, LM and everyone else xxxx

AFM - I've been really very lucky and all is going really well (touch wood!!!), I can't believe how quickly time is going. I feel properly pregnant now and I'm loving it... it makes me smile every time I hear myself have a little moan about my swollen feet or how huge I feel as it's all so real now and even I have to accept that it really _is_ happening!!!!!!! (it's only taken 30 weeks  )

We've started buying all of babies bits and pieces and I can't stop getting it all out and looking at it... and we start our NCT classes on Tuesday which is adding to all the excitement!

As I mentioned earlier I had a bit of a food poisoning scare this week but I think it's just my digestive system struggling under the extra pressure, I went from being all bunged up to having to run to the loo and stay there (sorry TMI!!) but I feel fine apart from that so I've been told not to worry... hmm tricky that one but I'm really trying.

Only other news is that I've got an extra scan booked in at 34 weeks as my 20 week scan showed that my placenta is low lying and was at the time blocking babies exit. This freaked me out at first but chances are it will move up and out of the way before due day - if it doesn't then I will have to have a c-section but that's pretty rare - I'm happy to trust the docs on that one.

Phew, sorry to go on about me but I promised an update and sorry again that I've been so rubbish at posting, i've really missed chatting to you all. I was wondering if anyone fancies meeting up the week of the 20th September? A little way off I know but I'm planning on taking that week off work and I'd love to make the most of the chance to catch up with everyone xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Just a quickie for Nic to say that I'm really sorry to hear about the scary nose bleeds.

One of my tri friends had lots of nosebleeds in the 2nd tri (not constant as yours is!  ) and I know they looked for polyps and all sorts but couldn't find any and they did ease up on their own.
I really hope they sort the bleeding out for you soon and at least you are now in the right place for it - even if it means having to be in hospital over the weekend  

Take care - all of you! Sory I haven't mentioned anyone but I just had a quick skim-read as _the outlaws_ are currently here 

Liz
xxx


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

NIc nic nic my lovely girl - I didn't know - I am so sorry that you have had to go through all this.  

Is there anything that you need?  Can I bring you anything at all?  you poor angel. How are you feeling now?

I popped by your house at 7 the day I saw you and was surprised that you weren't there but never thought you could have ended up in hospital!

Please txt me if there is anything at all I can do.

Mini - lovely to hear from you angel.

Love to all,

A worried Rooby thinking about poor lovely Niccad.
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Niccad - So sorry to hear about your horrendous nose bleed!  Hope it all settles soon.  I am sure your little one is absolutely fine and it sounds like you are in the best place where you can both be looked after.  Congrats on finding out you are having a boy!  That's fantastic!    I have read about nose bleeds and what the other girls have said makes sense but it's no fun for you is it!  Hope you are back home and feeling well soon   

Liz - Have fun with the outlaws!!  I absolutely do need a mobility scooter....that would be fab!  I know what you mean about things not always being practical.  The physio told me I should only go up and down stairs once a day which is about 20 times less than I do at the moment! I should get a stena chair lift aswell   

Mini - Lovely to hear everything is going so well and you are enjoying buying bits and pieces and getting ready.  Not long to go now! I keep looking at baby gros I've bought and can't imagine having 2 little babies to put in them!  I am up for meeting w/c 20th Sep.  I have a scan on 21st and it's my wedding anniversary on 22nd otherwise I am free!

Bella - I can totally sympathise on the lack of sleep    I am constantly changing positions and it feels like I am being punched on both sides! The babies definitely like to have a good wriggle when I am trying to sleep!!  I guess it is getting us used to waking up lots in the night    Hope you get lots of rest before you go back to school!  

Vesper - I have low blood pressure too (similar levels to you) and as the girls have said, every time I have been told that it's good and shows my body is coping with the pregnancy.  High blood pressure is bad and the doctors always seem happy to see it being low (mine has dropped lower than normal during pregnancy too).  Sorry to hear that you haven't felt you have had enough support from the hospital.  I am sure your GP would be happy to see you.

TG - Hope you are resting lots!  Fab news that your cervix is closed and I'm keeping everything crossed that the contractions ease up.  My friend's wife had twins and had contractions at 26 weeks but went onto deliver at 35 weeks so hopefully the rest of your pregnancy will be stress free   

Rooby - Woo hoo what fab HCG levels!  Sounds like everything is happening as it should and you have some healthy embryos there   

Hi to everyone else.

AFM - I've got 9 weeks to go!!  Woo hoo!!!    I am super excited.  I feel tired all the time and lots of aches and pains but just really happy to have got this far.  I saw a programme on Fri night about premature babies in incubators.  I wanted to cry through most of it but made me realise how well mine are doing to be 2 1/2 lbs already and seemingly still happy where they are.  The name debate has stepped up a gear now.....I'm not quite sure why the nearer we get the less decisive we are!!  

Hope you all have a lovely bank hol!

Charlie xxx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Niccad - How are you feeling? I really hope you're back home now. Are they going to take you off  Clexane now?

TG - Hope things have calmed down with you & no more contractions.

Rooby - How are you feeling?

Mini - Are you next to give birth?!

Bella - Bet you can't wait to stop working now, just a matter of days now?!

Hi to everyone else!

AFM - Scan is Thurs & I'm petrified. Convinced we're not going to see anything. I rememeber all you girls having worries about the first scan but can you remember if you also had AF pains? I've got them constantly since last night & still spotting... Had a bright red episode when I wiped last night & now it's gone back go brown. It seems to come back every 48hours or so but really freaks me out. I do feel knackered almost constantly, queasy a fair bit too. (.)(.) started to hurt a bit only in the last few days & only really noticable in the evenings. So apart from being thrilled to have my BFP am now terrified it's going to be snatched away... Sorry for moaning.Nicki x


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Hi all,
  
  Nicky70 - apologies for my post about Cloud9 on the other thread - I hadn't picked up on your message about the spotting. I can imagine how worried you must be.  How are you feeling? Just remember how you felt before you tested and then everything was absolutely fine and I am sure still is.  Please hold onto your hope and faith that this is your time. 
  
  Twinks - You lurking on this board yet??!?  I know it feels really wierd and too soon for me, but there is so much that goes on here that I didn't know about whilst just reading the other thread. These ladies hide a lot from the PUPO / TTC ones out of respect and care for us.  

But I love you all immensely and want to be there for you too.  I'm sorry that i haven't yet caught up on everything everyone has going on, but will follow everything from Switzerland (leave Weds a.m. 1st Sept, back for Scan at QM on 8th.)




  Not heard from Niccad - anyone got any news??  I left  a message on her home phone and a txt today.  Am thinking of sending her flowers if I  can find out where she is now...  Does anyone know? Is everyone up for having their names on the  card??
  
  
  
  Afm (copied and pasted from other thread sorry!) I am surviving but felt really crap these last few days - I spent the  afternoon at Pea's house on Saturday and just felt exhausted and run  down, we went for a massive walk and I felt so drained that night.  She and her lovely DH bolstered me up with chunky chips at a lovely country pub though and she suggested fish fingers and beans for tea that night . Yummy.  Just feeling so tired but really can't find the  energy to eat otherwise unless I am with people.  Still wretching loads. Had a massive cry this morning  after speaking briefly to *H.  Felt so sad and so sick.  Forced myself  to eat something today though which is good.
  
  He is out at the  Notting Hill Carnival pretending his life is normal and that he didn't  walk out of the house leaving me in a complete state this morning.
  
  Anyway my accounts still call, not made much headway on them as I keep falling asleep. Think it is a protection reflex!  
  
  Please  pray for Coco and Jelli - hoping to see them both tomorrow at an Epsom  Early Pregnancy Unit scan. Pea will be there to hold my hand as *H said he likely  wouldn't be going to the QM one when I get back from Switzerland.    ARGGGHHHH GGGRRRRRR
  
Please please please let both Coco and Jelli be there ready to say hello to Me.
  
  Love to all and thanks to everyone who still sends pms.  They are so  helpful when I have down moments and make me feel really loved and cared  for despite all the ****e going on here at home.  Thank you all.

Rooby
x


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Niccad update:

Just got txt from poor darling Nic and apparently her DH is staying in a hotel down the road from the hosp - the Royal Free?  She said that the nurses are mean and oh my lord - am just looking at a photo she has sent me... She looks like she has been beaten up and someone has shoved a yellow hosepipe up her nose and tried to clamp it with scissors, then stuck it to her forehead. Poor angel.  (Sorry Nic of course you look as beautiful as ever!)

so she says that hoping the bleeding has stopped but tubes yet to be deflated to make sure.  She is gettig fed up with everything now - so reckons she must be on the mend.  The picture was meant to make me laugh but looks like they have been using her face to practise tidying away the fireman's hose. God bless her and Bub and her lovely DH.

Rx


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Roobs - How did ya guess im lurking!!? Feel like im tempting fate a bit posting on here!! 

Poor Niccad... The royal free hospital is in Hampstead, north London. Just up the road from where i was born and bred - Camden!! 

I hope she is ok, poor thing. 

Let us know how your EPU scan goes 

Hi everyone - will carry on lurking for now! xx


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Been reading lots on my phone recently and haven't had time for a proper computer session...so here I am, will attempt some personals, sorry if I miss anyone out

Tarzangal - how are you now my lovely? You've really had a rotten time of it recently. I hope that your second scan went well and that everything is ok for you and your babies. Sending you lots of hugs. xx

After I told my close friend we'd been successful with the IVF she said that we'd actually done the hard bit and that pregnancy was the hardest bit ever. Its amazing how much we can cope with and how strong we all are.

Sam - how's Eva doing?

Pix - it sounds like those babies are growing really well, try and take it easy - make the most of it!

Niccad - how lucky to have a 16 week scan - I've certainly been thinking about it, it really is a long time between scans to know that everything is ok. And a boy too!! We've been wondering about whether or not to find out the sex, I'd quite like a surprise but he'd quite like to know. I also have lots of girls names in mind, but no boys names, so at least I'd know whether or not to worry about a boys name if we found out the sex. If that makes sense?!! How are you doing anyway? Hope all these blood tests aren't too bad. Now just read about the nose bleed - how horrendous for you. Are you home now? xx

Vesperpea - I know exactly what you mean about not seeing the same person twice. It does seem a bit impersonal really. I think as well that with IVF we all do so much research and well prepared for things that we kind of expect the same thing with pregnancy, and they're just not ready to tell us yet. I think they have a set time as to when we're informed about things and they stick to that. Are you doing joint midwife/GP apppointments? My next appointment (after 21 week scan I think) is with the GP - could you ask your GP the same questions? I don't really know how it all works. Apart from this midwife episode - how are you? You're only a couple of weeks behind me. I'm dfinitely looking more pregnant than fat now! You? I also have very low blood pressure, normally, and no one has commented on it since I've become pregnant. I always ask if its ok and they say its fine. Normally they look at me in horror and say how low it is, so not sure if its gone up or what. Something to ask GP!

Bellaboo - glad to hear you're enjoying your pregnancy, its really not long for you now! Thanks for the info on Mamas and Papas - needing some maternity work trousers for next week so might pop in tomorrow.

Rooby - those bloods look good to me - when is your scan? Thanks for the Niccad update,     

Nicki - I think I said before about my bleeding - mention it to the sonographer when you go for your scan, I told mine and she said she could see no reason why I'd been bleeding - I think sometimes they might be able to see something, so it might be worth mentioning. Try and take it easy and relax.

Hello to minime, M&J, Kezza, Pix and anyone else I've missed

AFM - had 16 week appointment with midwife last week - heard baby's heartbeat again 146 bpm which is fine. I have to have an appointment with consultant at my 21 week scan as I've had uterine surgery which I think they'll want to check out. Possibilty of C section. I actually feel fine about this as I'm worried we'll have a big baby - I was 8,8lbs and my husband was a whopping 9 3/4 lbs. Does the size of baby usually follow size of parents? It make my eyes water just thinking about it! Bought some maternity jeans and trousers the other day, as its not very fetching sitting with my flies undone. Fine at home, but not at work (school) or in a restaurant! Back to school on Thursday - some people there don't know I'm pregnant, so that will be a surprise for them - you can definitely tell that its not just me eating too many cakes! A definite bump has arrived.

Lots of    to you all xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Scaruh - Just read back on your last post & see that you had lots of cramps/bleeding leading up to your scan so hoping I'm going to be ok!
How long does it take them to spot the baby? xx

Rooby - Best of luck for your scan tomorrow (is that right?). Sorry *H is still being a g*t. Thanks for the update on Niccad too -poor thing. The spotting comes & goes, it's just when it turns bright red that I freak - some people have suggested it could be due to the clexane & aspirin I'm taking but will put up with anything if I get to see a heartbeat on Thurs! xx


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Nicki - this is your 6 week scan? It doesn't take them long to find baby, I looked at our 6 wk scan pics this morning with my sister and its just a little jelly bean really! You should be able to see it beating and definitely hear the heartbeat. Not long to wait. xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

So really quick then! Really really hope we get to see the heartbeat! I'll be exactly 7 weeks by then so fingers & everything else crossed. xx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

hey lovelies. on my phone so running a bit slow

nicki healthy paranoia! fingers crossed for you
minime how excitingl it seems so soonl updates on nct classes please
scaruh it is so lovely having you and niccad so close to my dates - feels weird thinking we could all pop in sync! 
bella how many days left of work?! can't believe you're suddenly so close to mat leave! 
pix wow 9 weeks! crikey!
niccad any news lovely girl?
rooby enjoy the chocolate and cuckoo clocks 
tg how are you doing?
twinks do you have a license for said lurkage? how are you feeling?
sam any news on eva?

thank you so so so much for all your support - and how many of us have low blood pressure? grrr, why panic me if it is this prevalent? grr! unfortunately one whine ends and another begins! back in bits so hoping osteo might have a bit of success on thurs otherwise time to find a physio I guess. ho hum. just took 10 mins to get up from lying flat on the sofa - so glad i wasn't on the floor!

big wave to everyone I've missed

 all


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all


Sorry been AWOL again, been in Ireland for a week to have Liam christened.


Rooby - put my name on card for Niccad if you haven’t already sent it.  how did today go?


Hi everyone else, hope you're all doing ok, will try do personals next time.


SD x


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Kezza - Good Luck for tomorrow luvey xx 

Nicki - Good Luck for Thursday hun!! xx 

Rooby - How did the EPU scan go?? 

Vesper - I like lurking, i do!!   

Niccad - Hope you are OK 

Hi to everyone!! xx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hello,

Twinks - Big congratulations again sweetie, it's great to see you on this thread xxx

Nicki - I sent you good luck wishes on the other thread but here's some more, can't wait to hear all about your scan today xxx

Nic - I hope you are okay, let us know how you are doing xxx

Rooby - If you are reading from Switzerland... hope you are doing okay 

Pea - I hope you can get some help for your back 

TG - How are you doing? I hope everything has settled down for you lovely xxx

Bella - Only two more days!!! I'm so jealous, I don't officially start my maternity leave until 11th October but as I'm self employed I might bring it forward a wee bit if I can.

Pix - Are we set to pop the same week? I know you are having the twins early... I've got 9 weeks too (well getting closer to eight now, yikes!!!!!!!) I've got a scan on the 21st too, *how about a meet up on the 20th? *I think Nicki70 is free on Mondays? How about everyone else? xxx

Scaruh - I hope you are having a good first day back at work and that you're having fun surprising everyone with your bump! 

Big hello to Kezza, Liz, Pinpin, Silly all that I have missed xxx

I'm having a lovely lazy morning this morning waiting for my 11:30am midwife appointment. Our NCT class went really well, I wasn't sure at first as the teacher seemed a bit flakey asking us all what we wanted to know... I felt like shouting EVERYTHING! but she just wanted to make sure that we all get what we want from the course and once everyone stated to relax and chat a bit more things really improved. We decided not to mention our IVF experiences but couldn't help looking around the room wondering if anyone else had been through the same journey. Looking forward to next week as we are doing labour positions and breathing... I just know I'm gonna get the giggles!

Lots of love everyone, 
Mini xxxxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

I escaped!! Finally....
I can't believe that a nose bleed meant I was in hospital for 5 nights! And I also can't believe why so many nurses become nurses when they so obviously hate people! and I also can't believe that the meaner they are the more you end up being nice to them trying to 'turn' them   . The nose bleed has now stopped... YEAH! It was continuous all friday night which mean I had no sleep as I was just lent forward on the hospital bed spitting out the blood and then gagging on the clots that came out.. and I was all alone. None of the nightnurses wanted anything to do with me & just rolled their eyes when I asked for a new cardboardie thing to spit into. When DH arrives my hands and face were covered in blood & I was exhausted. The ENT guy then showed up and cortorised my nose (not sure if that's the right spelling but they kind of burn the bleeding sites to make it stop). That worked for about an hour before the tap turned on again. He then put an inflatable thing up the bad nostril and inflated it (causing huge pressure in my head so massive headache - boo). That worked for another hour then the tap went on in the other nostril so inflatable in there too... All was then looking good for about 2 hours when nostril no 1 went again... This was when the firemans nose (thanks Roo   ) was shoved up there too. This was the worse bit as it went all the way into the back of my throat causing me to gag and kind of throw up loads of blood & PANIC that i couldn't breath. They then fulled the hose in a big bubble at the back of my throat to stop the blood from having anywhere to go... couldn't go down my nostril anymore as all inflated and couldn't go down my throad because of the bubble. I was then left with hoses all over my face and a clamp for the hose that looked like some kitchen scissors taped to my cheek. It was a good look. This did stop all the bleeding but I had to sleep with it all on. They made me completely panic by saying that if this didn't work then I would have to be operated on. I flatly refused as I know the stats on general anesthetic when you're pregnant and would rather have a horse shoved up my nose for the next 23 weeks than take the risk. 
After 24 hours they then removed the bubble and 24 hours later deflated the ballons and ... another 24 hours removed the inflatables from my nose. Straight away had another nose bleed but thankfully it stopped and hasn't started.... um... DH was my savour - he booked into a B&B around the corner and was so so lovely, even reading to me as I couldn't read (eyes watering too much). He did almost faint when they did the hose pipe thing though so god knows what he'll be like at the birth. Made me realise that if a tampax sized ballon thing can cause so much pain going up my little nostril then a baby coming out of me is going to be pretty bad!    (understatement of the year).
Bub is fine - I kept insisting that I needed dopplers and scan as I was (and am) so worried about not taking the clexane and the impact it's having. Looks like I start again or don't depending on my full blood count results which come through today. 

Roo - not sure if you're able to log on but I'm glad you're ok. thanks for being such a sweetie and offering to send card etc. I didn't get one, but guess you don't know my married name (my ******** one is my maiden one)... Opps! How long will you be in switzerland for? xxx

Nicki - good luck today. Thinking of you xx

Tarzangal - thanks for all the texts. How are you getting on? I know you said that the pains aren't quite as bad now but I hope they have stopped now. Have you got the car now? xx

Hello to everyone else and sorry for lack of proper personals - just trying to catch up and get ready for our holiday. Off to a wedding on saturday and then driving down to cornwall for a week.... Not sure how work feel about me being off for a week in hospital and then on holiday but hey ho...? 

Big love to all 
Nic & boy xxx

Kezza - hope you're ok xxx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

My God Niccad!  Now that's a story to tell the grandchildren one day!   

Mini - Lovely to hear from you & Yes I am free Mondays if anyone fancies a meet up!   

AFM - Just got back & we saw a   !!!  SO so happy & relieved!  There were 2 sacs clearly visible but it looks like the other one stopped growing a few days ago as it only measured 5mm or 6wks 3days & I'm 7 weeks. There was no sign of a heartbeat at all.  But the other is measuring 9mm or 7 wks 1 day so a day ahead!!
Yippee!  The sonographer did say that the one that's stopped will carry on supporting the other one as it's still producing HCG at the moment, bless.

So happy for now!

Nicki xx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

nicki yeay for the heartbeat - how amazing and the support is just a great thing - bless. also love your attitude! so pleased for you, lovely girl

niccad you're back! sounds like such an ordeal, you poor pup. roobs wasn't sure when you were going to be back so didn't want you and flowers to cross on their way across London. Have a fab time at the wedding and in Cornwall - lots of feet up time and spoiling though it sounds like DH has done a great job - bless.

mini i'm glad you're worried about the giggles too - it's up there with don't pee on the doctor as a list of things they ought to tell you in advance!

twinks look forward to you being here full time 

sleepy how was the christening?

just back from osteo who thinks because I'm hyper-extensive in my hips already, everything's just a bit all over the place - she did hard core massage today rather than manipulation so I'm expecting not to be able to move tomorrow! Beginning to feel like a litany of "I'm normally fine but..." - borderline girl may become my new profile name!

20th I could make a lunchtime or after 4...

 all


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Nicki - Massive congrats on seeing a   !!!    It's amazing to see! Sounds like your little one is off to a fab start and getting lots of support in there.  Hope you are feeling well and time flies until your 12 week scan!  

Pea - I fancy a massage now! Hope you feel much better for it and aren't all bruised and battered tomorrow.  I can totally sympathise with hip / pelvis / back pain! 

Niccad - OMgoodness what an ordeal!!!!!!  I'm so glad you are back home now and your little one is doing just fine.  It sounds just horrendous so thank god that they sorted things without you needing an op.  I am sure everything is fine without the clexane but I hope that the blood results put your mind at ease.  Hope you enjoy the wedding and have a super relaxing time in Cornwall!   

Mini - Yes I think we are set up to pop in the same week!  My hospital want to do a c-section around 37 weeks which is around 31st Oct!  That's a Sunday though so I am sure it will be the week after unless they decide to do it earlier.  All very exciting (although don't fancy the getting them out bit   )  20th during the day works for me...I have NCT classes in the eve.  We are doing labour positions and breathing next Mon.  I think I will get the giggles too esp as we won't even need them if the c-section goes ahead as planned!!

Kezza - Hope your scan went well   

Sleepy - Hope you had a lovely time at Liam's christening!

Hi to everyone else.

AFM - I was at the hospital yesterday to see the physio and to have glucose test etc.  All good....heard strong HB's (around 150 bpm so reading all the old wives tales again!!!!) Scan next Weds....the weeks seem to be finally going by quite quickly!!

Charlie xxx


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Hey girls,

Huge post on the other thread. Just a quicky from the land of the Milka Cow and Heidi to say that Soul is intact, which is the main thing (as my mum always says).

EPU scan on Tuesday showed <...> and dated 6 weeks 5 days preggers, so reckon I miss out on gov't money by about 4-5 days Grrrr. Oh well. Most important thing is that <...> doing well and need all my love and attention to grow big and strong.

Nic- so delighted you are out of hosp.

Big love to all of you amazing women. Will do personals asap when get home.

Rooby
x


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

just one thing - BIG   to everyone


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Nic – OMG – what an ordeal!  I couldn’t actually read all of your post as I am blood phobic (goodness knows how I’d have coped in your position) but so glad you’re out now and importantly the little ‘un is ok.  I’m sure being off the clexane for a while will be fine.  Bet you can’t wait to get away now!  Yes, I do have a car now but DH won’t let me drive!

Bella, Mini & Charlie – can’t believe how little time is left to go!

Nicki – great news on the scan

Roobs – also great news on the scan & thinking of you   

AFM – still have the contractions....they are very irregular though and not as painful as when I was in hospital.  No one at Kingston seems to be able to explain them (I was in again today for a check up) and just tell me to look out for the signs of early labour.  So I’m just going to carry on taking it relatively easy and try not to think about it too much and     all will be ok
I’d love to see you all on 20th but can only do evening, could probably be there around 5pm at a push.


xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Finally got a chance to post...... been a busy old time recently!  


Nccad - So sorry to hear about the whole nosebleed thing....... I really don't know how you managed to cope so well, I would have freaked, wondering if it was ever going to stop! Did they say it could be a side effect of taking the clexane (albeit a late side effect??) Hope the FBC has come back OK and you know where you stand. Sorry to hear the night nurses were little ****s, we aren't all that bad    Hope you enjoy the wedding and your week in the west country!


TG - Can't believe you still have contractions this early on, you are completely right to be taking it easy, hope you aren't going too kooky    I had contractions pretty regular from about 20 weeks till the birth, but they weren't painful until 30weeks, then they always hurt and were all day and night every 10 minutes or so, worse if I did a lot. Lying on my left helped a lot at night. One thing I always say is that although they are painful they aren't doing anything, so the key is really if they become more painful. That what I was always told anyway.How is it going on the movement side of things now??


Rooby -   Big hugs from the UK, glad the soul is intact, that is such a lovely way to see things, and that Coco is doing well. Keep that chin up chuck!  


Pix -   The weeks really are flying by for you now huh! Hope you are managing to get thing sorted at home and aren't feeling too heavy......


Vesper -   Hyperextensivity can be very uncomfortable so be careful how you move, but on the bright side, the hormones are doing their job and there should be plenty of room to get you little one out!  


Nicki -   Great news on the HB, must be such a relief for you. Hope the next scan goes well!


Mini - Try and control your giggles...........  


Twinks - Not sure if I have said yet but congrats on becoming a member on the thread!!!! Lovely BFP for you! Hope you first scan in a couple of weeks goes well!  


Sleepy - Hope Liams christening went well, can't wait to hear all about it....


Scaruh  -   Great news on hearing the heartbeat again it sounds perfect! On the whole, birthweights tend to be an average of the two parents but obviously there are exceptions to the norm. The main concern is when you have a tiny tiny mum (say 5ft or under) and a huge dad (6ft and over) that can cause problems!  


Bella-   Glad you are growing well and bubs is keeping you up all night! I found a long body pillow really handy, and if I couldn't sleep I just got up and slobbed in front of TV on sofa which usually did the trick!


Liz - Hey up!


Pinpin - Whats happening baby buddy! Would really love to meet Charlie soon, let me know when you can met up!   missing you lots!


Sam - Hope Eva is well.  


I can do any daytime W/C 20th September except the Thursday afternoon, really hope we can do a day meet up, would love to show my girls off


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi girlies,


I'm so sorry for being AWOL recently I kept reading but struggled to find the time to write great big posts with personals like in the old times but here goes and going forward I'll try and be more regular at posting again although might have to keep it quite short!!


Silly - my lovely baby buddy I think you might not have received my text a few weeks back when I was asking when you were free to meet up for coffee? Let me know when you are free one afternoon next week maybe? I cannot wait to meet your lovely girls   


Niccad - How are you feeling? I've been thinking of you lots over the past few days, I saw the picture of you in hospital on ** and OMG how awful and firghtening must this have been for you and your DH      Where they able to explain why this happened? Was it actually caused by the clexane    x


Rooby - Congratulations on hearing Coco's lovely HB, so sorry that Jelly's wasn't there though    When are you coming back from Switzerland? I'd love to have you over at mine to share some yummy cake. Let me know when you're free lovely   


Mini - congrats on starting the antenat classes! I found them super useful and I made some nice friends too    I can't believe you are 31 weeks already. Not long to go for you now.... are you feeling excited yet? 


Tarzangal - sorry to hear about the contractions   definitely take it easy! It will get easier from the time you know the babies are viable although it's hard to relax until you actually hold them in your arms.


Pea - How is your back my lovely? I hope the visit at the osteo has helped   


Pix - OMG not long at all now!    Are you almost set?


Samia - How's Eva doing? Is it quieter now with the other girls back to school?   


Twinks - I've already congratulated you on the other thread but here is some more    good luck with the first scan soon 


Nicki - congratulations on hearing the HB   


Sleepy - How was Liam's christening? We will have Charlie christened at some point next year    When are you free for a coffe and yummy cake at Patisserie Valerie? Maybe we could make of this a triple date with Silly like we did last time ?   


Scaruh - Glad to hear the scan went well    I think Silly has reassured you on re-baby's size   


Bella - you must have such a pretty bump now    agree with Silly re-banana shaped pillow which i also found very useful in getting comfy with a growing bump.


Liz - how are you and the little Ellis doing?   


AFM - We came back from 10 days in France on Tuesday. We had a lovely time and was our first trip with Charlie. He got to meet his 3 great grand-mothers, his god mother and the rest of the family and friends. He was very good during the trip    Anyway he is usually very good anyway as he has been sleeping through the night since he was 6 weeks old. As for feeding I am doing mix feeding breast and bottle which works fine for both Charlie and myself.  I love looking after him, I have to say that he is worth every drip I have had to have and everything else we had to go through to conceive him. Now that he is here i wonder what the hell i used to do with my days before he was born   


Lots of love to all,


Take care


Pinpin xx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

*Niccad* - WTF - you poor thing, that all sounds horrendous. Poor you, am sure you were worried about little boy too. Glad you're out now though. Have a great holiday.

*Nicki* - great news on HB.

*Vesper* - Christening was great thanks, a special day for a special boy!

*Charlie* - great Christening thanks. I wouldn't believe the old wives tales about heart beat, my midwife told me from the sound of mine I was having a girl - well she got that wrong!!!!

*Tarzangal *- hope you're taking it easy.

*Sarah* - hope you're doing well, you are right to want to show your girls off they are gorgeous. Christening was great, will show you photos when we meet up next.

*Pinpin* - a date with you and Sarah sounds lovely, am off to Lanzarote on Thursday for 10 days but would love to meet up when I come back. Liam is much more placid and is not screaming like he was the last time we met!!! Am so glad you are loving being a mum, it is wonderful isn't it. And glad France was lovely too.

*Mini* - glad NCT classes are going well, the girls I met on mine have been a life saver, we meet at least once a week and all went out last night and got hammered!!!!

Just watched X Factor, anyone else watch it? See the two girls at the end fighting?? WTF?!!!

Hope everyone well, x x


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Afternoon girls - Just a quickie but I was wondering how many of you actually had another scan inbetween the 7 & 12 week one?  Seems like such a long wait.... Nicki xx


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Nicki - we went for the 10 week scan at Lister, expensive, but worth it. I'm not very patient and I couldn't possibly wait for NHS scan at 12 weeks to see the baby again. Really glad we did it, such massive changes between 6 and 10 weeks. 
We've now got an album started showing the little blastocyst right up to the last scan! 
Are you tempted?


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Nicki - I was going to wait but had a little bleed at 9 weeks so had an emergency scan....... but like Scaruh says, it is a massive change, and can be a shock if you wait. Saying that the time will go quickly I promise xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks, just that the sonographer scared me a bit by saying that if we go for another around 8/9 weeks at the Lister at least we'll know that we still have a baby come the 12 week scan... 
I'm taking the attitude that having seen a heartbeat that perhaps we can relax a bit but was also given the impression by her that the baby (embryo) goes through a very delicate stage weeks 8 - 10 which means we  still have a  highish chance of a missed miscarriage. I found the waiting to see a heartbeat so stressfull not sure I can do that again but almost scared not to go now. xx


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Just quick-one to wish you all well. V tired out and felling a bit down as I feel like everything is so out of control and happening so fast. One minute I have a grumpy husband who is fed up with my once-a-week night out and my going to church (pretty much the oly things keeping me sane during the Tx) and next minute on discovering we are preggers he is hell-bent on a D.

Sugar-scared in all honesty.

Not paricularly looking forward to going home as it all feels rather pointless without the love of my life to share things with. Doing what I can to forge a bond with <...> so that <...> the point of everything but I never for one minute forsaw this in my life and although I know with all the support I am blessed to have, that I can survive this, it all feels a bit meaningless. A baby was the last piece in the jigsaw puzzle of a blessed life and now without *H, everything else feels pointless and a house of cards that is about to come crumbing down when *H hammers that final nail into the coffin of what was a somewhat exhasperating but neverthless lovely (I thought) relationship.

Am wondering now whether to push back my scan to 8-9 weeks - as Nicky was saying it is a long time between 6/7 and 12 weeks.

I don't think *H is coming anyway. I think he just wanted to know when I was coming home so he could have me served with papers  . Seriously WTF?

Sleepy - profile pic of you both looks lovely. Hope we can meet up once you're back from hols. I promise not to be a self-obsessed wreck! Remember the total block sunscreen for you and Liam! I bet he'll have a fantstic time in the shallow pools. Can he sit up by himself? My niece was only about 6 months old when my sister and her DH took her and my nephew to Lanzarote with both sets of grandparents for Xmas. We have some amazing pics of them in the shallow water/sand playing. Have a fabulous time. Oh and also jealous of you watching the Xfactor as I can't see it here in Switzerland. Grrr.

Niccad - whereabouts in Cornwall? I'm a Devon girl. Padstow is one of my favourite places, esp fish and chips ar Rick Steins place! If I were you I'd steer clear of Newquay! Too many teenieboppers down there!

Silly - Really hope to meet the tigers soon, checked out ******** and they are so beautiful!

Pea - Wearing my amazing bracelet thank you honey, you have been a tower of strength. How is your back doing now?Have you been back to the Osteopath?

Charlie - are you excited about seeing your little'uns yet?

Mini - You too, not long to go now. Hope to see you again before you pop! Glad NCT classes are going well. whereabouts do you have them? I know Pinpin had and Niccad is booked for classes in Claygate.

Tarz - I never realised that early contractions were that common, you poor thing. Hoping that Sarah (Silly) has been able to put your mind at rest and that you are also taking it really easy and looking after you and them.

Bella - hey lovely how you doing? All the joys of the banana pillows to come for us newbies!

Scaruh - Glad to hear that your scan went well. Sorry I can't offer any anything useful, but I'm so glad Silly can answer people's questions. How are you feeling?

Sam - How's life with little Eva? Hope she is doing well after her op.

Liz/ Toffeecat, hope you're doing well and hope to meet you both at some point!

Hey up to anyone I've missed.

Rooby
x


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all


Nicki - it is a long time to wait, and we all thought the 2WW was the worst!  Like some of the others, I had one at 9W due to a bleed, see how you feel at the time and if you’re still worried ring the Lister and arrange it.  Just for peace of mind if nothing else.


Rooby - big hugs, you are going through such a rough time at the moment.  As you say what should be a truly happy time for you has been ruined by your *H. I really don’t have anything to say that will make you feel better but we are all thinking of you and wishing we could do more for you.  You are going to have lots of bad days before things start getting better but they will especially when you have your lovely LO in your arms.  And thanks will def bring the sunblock for Liam and also looking forward to him getting in the pool.


Hi to everyone else, x x


----------



## LiliMarlene (Mar 7, 2010)

Hello lovely girls,

Sorry I’ve been AWOL but I often don’t know where to start first with the many things that need organised back home, with the apartment and the pregnancy, and I guess I’ll never turn into a blogger no matter how hard I try, but I do follow everyone’s progress and suffer and delight with everything that happens in your worlds.

First and foremost Niccad – got SOOO worried about you, it sounded like an absolutely dreadful  experience and you must have been frightened to death! I dread to think how many litres of blood you lost and how you thought it may affect your lovely little boy. So glad the bleed is over now and that you get quality time away from it all, thinking of you hun

Rooby – my heart bleeds when I think how you bridge the *H hell and the obvious delight of having Coco and to see her growing so well. It must just seem to tear you apart and yes it will seem pointless just now, but nothing in life happens without reason and if *H is not what he held to be then it may (in the long run) be just as well that he goes and that you’ll find someone more truthful and who will support you better. Obviously I cannot comment on your past together and I’m sure you had many great times together but he’s just not treating you with the dignity you deserve as the bearer of his child. One of my best friends in Germany married this dashing chap with a noble title and we were all so envious as they were so obviously smitten by each other and married quite quickly. She comes from a large family and always wanted children so he should have known that/factored it in. They couldn’t conceive and embarked on the same journey so many of us have been on so they had one boy and all seemed well. But when she had more tx and became pregnant again, from one day to the next he disappeared and didn’t want to come back and it transpired over time that he had held an increasing grudge against her/the kids which took all the money that he still wanted to spend on fast cars and designer clothes and that he felt she was blocking his career with her maternal ambitions. He wasn’t even around for her second birth and has now left for a new life down in Frankfurt (with career and new woman) and we’re all still in shock as to how and why it happened. At the time we were all wondering how she would cope but over time she says that she’s glad she has the children and has even found new love with a chap she knows back from uni who we all know and like and who (we suspect) has always been in love with her and treats her like a goddess and is great with the children. Time will tell and heal and bring you many new good things, have faith. I’m pleased you have your church to support you and communicate so much with us which I think is a really good sign and you will see this through, no doubt. You mentioned some sale you/your sister was going to organise in your church hall? I’d def be up for that!

Nicki – delighted you have now heard the HB you so longed to hear, it’s amazing isn’t it, takes your breath away! I had a scan at 7wks and 10wks as couldn’t have waited until the 12wk one, and just as well as the changes in the littlun are so vast, I’d love to have a permanent scanner fitted….

Bella – have you finished up at school now? Must be an incredible feeling – now maternity leave is here and you can now fully enjoy the remaining pregnancy!! Sounds like you timed it quite well as you have already finished your baby room so now you can sit back and relax! How is your fitness regime going? Thx for your ongoing pointers about sales/discounts etc, very helpful indeed!

BTW, does/did everyone on here know you get exempted from prescription fees when pregnant and until baby is 1yr old?? Everyone in this health system so far has conveniently forgotten to mention this little useful detail and it wasn’t until I rocked up at a pharmacy this week that they pointed this out. For others equally unenlightened, go and obtain a maternity exemption form from your local surgery, fill out part 1+2, they fill in part 3 and off it goes to somewhere where they will provide you with a special exemption card, which you show everytime you go to a pharmacy.

TG – your contractions must so worry you, though they are hopefully just a common symptom of a multiples pregnancy (or could be mild Braxton Hicks) but in any case get it checked out, hope you’ll like my German obstetrician at the Richmond Practice. I think she’s really good, always takes plenty of time for you and explains things quite well so hope she’ll have some answers.

Sleepy – big congratulations on Liam’s christening!!

Pea – how are you bump buddy? Sorry to hear your back is so sore, I really dread that sort of thing as my back isn’t the fittest. Feel similar to you as in feeling fat but not like having a bump and worrying whether all is happening in the right timeframe…. Haven’t had anyone yet meeting me and instantly recognising my condition so I’m not quite there yet, hm. Many thanks for keeping Rooby such good company, that’s so appreciated, you’re a star!

AFM – feeling broody and want to get on with the baby room just like the way Bella described it but I know I’m a million miles away from it as the room designated for Bumpchen is in such a state at mo! It is the only room with a flat roof above it and 2 yrs ago just as the old flat roof was swapped for a new one, torrential rain fell and tore down half of the ceiling and dampened the upper walls. We had to empty the room completely and tear of all wallpaper and down with it came all the plaster so that’s what it still looks like now. Managed to arrange for someone to come and fit sound proofing on the wall bordering the semi-detached as we know that the room opposite is our neighbours’ bedroom so that’s a start…  also busy marketing our apartment for a long let as we don’t want to continue the short lets with Bumpchen coming, so if u know anyone who wants to rent a 2bed/2bath skyline apartment with breath-taking views over Canary Wharf then pls send them my way  Still having problems with my bladder ever since I mentioned it to you first, following my nuchal scan, I do go to the toilet way too often (I’m keeping a “bladder diary” at the moment and record in excess of 20 times a day which is just insane) so I’m beginning to wonder whether it’s actually a physical problem (not mental/pregnancy/stress-related as I always thought before) and went to my GP who had urine checked and ordered a urological scan for me. Urine test showed an infection so I’m on antibiotics at mo, uro scan is on Wednesday so will have more news then. Still, seems like a very small problem compared to all yours. On Thursday I will see Bumpchen again, really can’t wait, has s/he grown much?!

Would love to join you on 20th September  but the outlaws are here until the 24th so don’t want to leave them, they only come down once a year from Scotland and being as old as they are I do often wonder for how much longer they will be able to make the journey so grateful for every year they can still come but wishing you a great meet up, will miss u all!

xxx Lili


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

Nicki I held out though it nearly killed me! if you can afford it and the time, I would so go for it!

Lili glad they found the infection and well done for keeping the diary - hope it clears up soon

Rooby come on gorgeous girl, I know you can do it! chin up my darling - you're amazing! we all know it, just time for you to accept it too. And I love love love my blue top!

A quickie - we're on hols for a couple of weeks but as we lost my great uncle (at 98 - good innings) and have the funeral to go to, we're really lazily just staying at home. Also I really need to rest my back which is a bit of a mess really. Osteo says the relaxin in my blood is making her work impossible as everything realigns exactly the way it was before! Had dry needling and massage today so looking like John Wayne but hopefully getting more comfy - bath tonight with my flower thermometer - nothing above 41degrees if I remember correctly. Off to see a pregnancy acupuncturist on Thurs to see if there's anything else to be done. Had a comedy episode yesterday - sleeping DH with glass of red in his hand which ended up with me with wine swimming pool ear - hysteria rife! DH has me on limited internet and phone use so we don't forget we're on hols but will try to check once a day as usual though may not have time for personals.

Glad to hear that everything is calming for everyone and better go back to Dr Who (second series in three days... a little David Tennant mania being indulged in) before I run out of computer time!

 all


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Lili - such nice words for Rooby - life is funny and men really are from mars!


Vesper - sorry to hear about your great uncle.


I’m off to Lanzarote on Thurs morning so will be AWOL again - will catch up when back, hope everyone is well.


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Hello all,

Hope you are well, am a bit worried - Is it my system or has it been absolutely silent on here for the last 4 days

Am back in UK, staying at a friends house until at least after my scan next Weds 15th 2pm at QM. I got really upset when I saw *H on Weds 8th when I first got back and so have decided to keep away and minimise my stress for a week or so.

Long story short - I'd tried to speak to him on the phone, then texted, asking if he could just put everything on hold until after 14 weeks, but he wouldn't respond, then I phoned him Monday pm and he confirmed he was filing for D immediately and had already briefed a solicitor. He refused to leave the house, citing some french co-habitation law, which says if you want half the house you have to be be living in the house. Told my solicitor and basically - had he tried to go to a french court - as we were married in France, and they had granted him jurisdiction - I would have been totally screwed as French law favours the working male, not pregnant female. My only choice - given that he was forging ahead anyway, was to actually file him for D instead, to ensure that it would be dealt with in the UK. That protects <...> interests best. My heart was completely against it - but as someone told me - this isn't a time for romantic notions, the guy is basically screwing me and I can't sit back and watch it happen, when <...> future is at stake.

He was quite shocked to receive the papers. It means in order for him to get the D he wants he also has to accept publicly that it is as a result of his Unreasonable Behaviour that the marriage has come to an end, which could also mean that that is taken into account to a very small degree when the financial aspects of the D are awarded (if we get that far and can't amicably resolve the situation between us). BTW don't try this at home kids. Likely cost of him leaving me £8-10,000. That's half our life savings. Great.

Am feeling a bit sick every now and then, but stopped throwing up thank goodness, have lost weight but regained some of my appetite these last few days. My new maternity trousers I'd bought off my sis are already practically fallling off me - had to borrow some safety pins at the station on the way into London the other day!

Oh and by way of amusing end-note - apparently because I study Philosophy and read Eckhart Tolle - I am officially a Scientologist ??!? Er like what about the 'No medical intervention' bit of Scientology?? Clearly I am not a very good one at that! He has also just 'De-friended' me on ******** - so I have posted amusing picture <...> as my profile pic... Ah at least it has made me smile for a while. PM me if you want to see the pic!

Rooby Roo
Loves all of yoo


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Is everyone okay? Just checking in as it has been quiet for a week on here now...  Rx


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi Rooby! I can't speak for everyone but I can say that _I'm _fine at least!! Sorry, I knows it been ages since my last post, I just find it really difficult finding the time is all. I do however read the thread on a regular basis to keep up to date with everyone's goings on and exciting news! x

So sorry to hear what you've been going through - its really sucks lemons. I'm so glad you've got your head screwed on tight and won't let *H wangle his way out of making sure you're given what you deserve in all this! Still, to be going through it all _and_ in the 1st trimester of your long-awaited pregnancy must be so hard - you truely are a very brave and strong woman.   

Hope everyone else is doing well..... I have my midwife appt on Thursday and my 1st baby shower on Sunday! I say 1st baby shower because this one is with my sisters and cousins only. Both DH and I have quite a few female cousins, all of whom i'm very close too so they've arranged a "family" only baby shower as both my cousins and DH's know each other well. Can't wait! x

Big hugs to al the yummy mummies and mummies to be....xxx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

Toffee I like your style - multiple baby showers! 

Rooby I'm here, just trying not to post too much!

off to wales today so will be away from computer til sat at the earliest. burst into tears during pregnancy yoga as back won't play ball - painful, humiliating, frustrating, tiring - growl! went for acupuncture today and passed out cold on the poor guy - first time in 12 years for him and first time in a few months for me and first time ever while sitting down! now have to work out driving schedule with slightly fragile me versus my motion sickness - and I thought tx was tough! also feeling really sick and haven't started travelling, ho hum. just wondered if anyone else had had similar experiences with therapy and if anyone had ideas about explaining to MW that actually low blood pressure may become a bit of a prob if this is going to keep happening? acupuncture guy won't treat me again until after birth and thinks it may happen more (even during massage) as the pain in my back intensifies... yeay! Anyhoo wail wail woe is me and all that jazz

big   everyone and sorry for yet another me me me post
x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

*Nicky* - how are you doing? Any nausea or have you escaped? I'm not sure if I would've been able to wait between the 7 week and 12 week scan. I was lucky (kind of) as ARGC did weekly scans until 12 weeks. The kind of bit is because it did cause quite a lot of stress each week building up to the scan&#8230;. x

*Vesper* - What a nightmare. Can you set an alarm on your phone so that you eat every half hour? Would that even help? So so sorry about your back pain too. It sounds absolutely awful. I'd never heard of it before so I'm about as much use as a chocolate teapot&#8230;.. xx 

*Pinpin *- how are you getting on? Would love to see you again soon and see how much Charlie has grown. Xxx

*Sleepy* - guessing you're getting back from Lanzarote today. I hope that you had a fantastic time and that Liam loved it xx

*Samia* - how's Eva doing?

*TG* - thanks for the PMs&#8230; I'll mail back in a sec re meeting up.

*Rooby* - how are you doing sweetie? I missed the ** pic - gutted. I'm so glad that you've forged ahead and filed against him even though it must have been incredibly hard. I can't believe that he was citing French law re the house and that he is so keen to move ahead so quickly. Is there anything in the law which means he has to move out? It's not fair expecting you to be the one to stay away. 
I hope that your appetite is returning as I hate the fact that you've lost weight. It's not surprising given what you're going through but please try to eat eat eat. 
Sorry for not replying to your text re the car but there was no reception in Cornwall where we stayed. We were near Padstow in Marwan Pont (next to Watergate bay) - it was beautiful and the eco hotel we stayed in was a real treat. Let me know when you're around xxxxxxxxxxxxx

*Bella* - how is maternity leave going? Is the bump stopping you doing loads or are you enjoying all the freedom? 

*LM *- sorry to hear about your bladder. Must be hard having to trek to the loo every 10 minutes. Do you have a little bump yet? I have a small one but am able to really stick my tummy out if I feel the need (for a seat on the train). I can say it on this thread, but I just love lying in bed with my hands on the bump feeling it getting bigger and bigger. I feel so lucky to be where I am & I guess you all feel the same way&#8230; xx

*Toffee* - can't believe you're 26 weeks already. Time really does fly. Loving the fact that you have so many baby showers .. Hope that you're getting some lovely pressies...

*Mini and Charlie* - Not much longer to go!!! Amazing that you're going to meet your bumps so soon. Please tell us about nurseries etc and what prams you've gone for &#8230; xxxxxx

*Venda* and *Scaruh* - hope that you're both ok xx

*Sharny* - haven't heard from you for absolutely ages so hope all is ok. Anyone else heard from her?

Not much going on for me. Cornwall was great and did some nice coastal walks although I got out of breath so easily. I had the most crappy pregnancy massage where the woman, after massaging my head and arms, asked me to lie on my stomach which my head through the hole&#8230; um&#8230; and then continued to 'wing' it with me on my side. She then asked me to go onto my back where she started to massage my boobs and then the bump!! I had to ask her to stop as, I'm sorry, but her touching Bub made me want to throw up. I'm just so projective of him and felt that she was being really really intrusive. It was awful&#8230;. Stupid . I really hate it when people say they can offer a service when they don't have a clue! 
Back at work this week and the whole company is going away for Thursday & Friday for an 'away day'&#8230; they are all flying off somewhere for a surprise. I'm not going as I'm too scared to fly at the moment and as a result I'm on phone duty  . I'm really annoyed about this as I'm set up to work from home & the only reason I go into the office is to interact with people&#8230; and now I'm the receptionist. ARGH!!! I wouldn't mind but they are all going for a massive drinking session & are expecting me to be in the office. I can feel some long lunches coming on&#8230; Anyone around the Holborn area Friday lunch time?

Big hugs to all xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Niccad - I'm still undecided about the 9 week scan, think I may miss it! It's so expensive & although it would be lovely to see bubs again I feel fairly reassured by the amount on nausea & dizzyness I'm experiencing... Will probably change my mind again tomorrow! Sounds like you had a lovely break although you could have done without the massage!

Rooby - Have you got another scan coming up? Do you get them done for free? Hope you're feeling ok & feeling more able to eat. xx

Vespa - How awful suffering still with the sickness. Sounds very scary the passing out though. Perhaps stay away from driving!

Hi to everyone else! Not much to report really, just wishing the days & weeks away at the moment! I'm able to stop the Gestone at 9 weeks so just 2 days to go! Clexane till 12 weeks. May go for a scan next week although The Lister only do them Tues - Thurs & I have Mondays off... Probably wouldn't be a big problem but I started a new job last week! So will see if they can fit me, if not just wait till 12 wks. xx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Why hello lovely ladies......

Sorry havent posted in ages, been way to hectic ( & tired) with the kids off for 8 weeks for their summer holidays......Love them to bits, but my god so glad we are back to normality and their back to school   

All is going well this end. Im now on countdown, just finding it sooo hard to get comfy to sleep at night (even with the banana pillow) and as soon as i do, i need a wee   .
Bubbles does not stop moving, he is a real fidget bum!

Will try and catch up properly and post again, just wanted to let u all know im still here lurking...... (Thanks for asking niccad   ) x


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Sharny - Nice to hear from you! I know what you mean about the school holiday, as a Nanny I remember thinking every July 'how am I going to survive the next 8/10 weeks!'. Which is why I took a sabatical over the summer this year to concentrate on the ivf & I'm so glad I did!
Anyway, have booked my 9 week scan for next Monday when I'll be 9 wks 4 days. Hoping that everything will be fine & my hiccuping prawn will have turned into something that looks more like a baby! Is it a dildo cam one still?
I know I'll be glad I booked it after Monday but will be worrying constantly now till then! xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Nicki - it'll still be dildo cam I'm afraid. Good luck for monday and try not to worry xxxxxx

Sharny - hello. Lovely to hear from you & glad that all is ok with Bubbles

Are you all meeting in the day time on 20th? When can we have another evening meet up?
xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Sorry I've been awol for a little while    Been reading though and got to say OMG Niccad!!!  Glad it's all good though now!! Must have been so so scary   

Just to say I'd love to meet on the 20th during the day: does anyone have an idea as to where? Sorry with the short post but Keira's screaming for a nappy change and bath!!  Eva's doing well but we will know a bit more next week when she sees the surgeon on the 21st!!

Love to all speciallay to Rooby (not quite understand what's happened with your *H but I'll probably have to go back on the posts: I think I've missed something!!)

~Sam


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi girls,
I've been having a manic week so been reading but not had a chance to post.  I am still up for meeting on Monday during the day if that's still the plan?  I had a twins ante natal class on Friday and then was away for a long weekend for a wedding.  I've spent most of today at the hospital as the doctor phoned me asking me to go due to the protein levels in my urine.  I saw her on Monday and she had sent me sample off for analysis.  The protein levels had gone up again today but my BP is fine and my bloods are fine.  It's been more stressful being called in and going backwards and forwards to hospital!  I have had a headache and swelling and just feel run down but I thought that was because I overdid it at the weekend.  Anyway it doesn't look like I have pre-eclampsia at the moment but I have to go back on Friday to be retested for everything.  It sent me into a bit of a panic as I am not ready for the babies to come out yet!  I really want them to cook a bit longer first!  I am comforted by the fact that they were measuring about 3.6lbs each at my last scan so they are getting to be good weights but a few weeks longer would be good please    I have to say I am starting to feel pretty uncomfortable.....lots of back pain and braxton hicks have started.  The pre-eclampsia is my biggest worry tho so keep your fingers crossed it doesn't develop!

Hope to catch up with some of you properly on Monday so apologies if I don't get to all the personals!

Nicki - I am sure everything is absolutely fine after all of the symptoms you have been having.  Hope the scan goes really well on Monday.  I am sure your baby will look lots different from the first scan already. It's very exciting!

Sharny - Lovely to hear from you.  I am in the same boat struggling to get comfy at night and then needing to get up again! Not long to go now though!  I started to count down at 30 weeks too!!  Glad everything is going so well.

Niccad - Cornwall sounds lovely.  My in-laws & family go to Mawgan Porth every year for 3 weeks so we have been a few times.  Did you stay at the Scarlet Hotel?  I really fancy trying it! We usually stay in a caravan or something similar!  We've ordered the Icandy Peach blossom.  It's ridiculously expensive but is the narrowist which I think we need where we live and seems to sell well on ebay!  Hope you have some lovely long lunches on Thursday on Friday!  That is so annoying about all your colleagues.  Still it will all be worth it when you are waving them goodbye to go on mat leave!

Pea - Hope you are having a lovely time in Wales and your back pain starts to ease up a bit!  Def worth chatting to your midwife.  Can't have you passing out everywhere!  I've had dizzy spells and needed to eat / drink / sit down but nothing as severe as yours.  

Rooby - Hope your scan went well today.  Sounds like you are getting some good advice and doing the right thing.  I just can't believe what an **** your *H is being.  I really don't know what to say other than it is amazing how well you are coping and I just hope that you are gaining some comfort from your little one right now.  Keep strong    

TC - Hope your midwife appt goes well and your baby shower even more so!  How exciting!!!  I bet you will have a lovely time with your family at the weekend! 

Sleepy - Hope you have a fantastic time in Lanzarote!  I am super jealous!  I would love to fly out somewhere for a last holiday right now! 

Lili - Hope the antibiotics are working and your scan goes well! I shall look forward to hearing about it!

Pinpin - Sounds like you had a very successful first trip and lovely time with all the family!  I am thinking of mixing breast / bottle feeding so good to hear it is working for you.  I hope my babies sleep through at 6 weeks    I love your profile pic.....it is so gorgeous!!

Silly - Lovely to hear from you.  Really hope I get to meet you and your gorgeous girls on Monday!!

Tarzangal - How are you?  Are the contractions any better?  I am keepiny my fingers crossed!

Bella - Hope you are well and not overdoing things at work!  I think you finish soon so hopefully you can relax then.

Hi to anyone I have missed!!!

Charlie xxxx


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Am so so glad so many of you are back on here - I was getting really worried that you had all disappeared or I had said something to put everyone off!

Can't compete with Niccad and Charlie for the amazing personals, so I ditto them (and am in awe of their memories)!

<just deleted info here will explain in next post> PM me for it.

Thank you to all of you for your support throughout and in particular since the news. Love you all very much and sending you big  s and 

Very excited that so many of you are about to pop and would love to meet those of you already with LOs. Can us newbie mommies-to-be come along on Monday too? If so, where and when?

Had quite a manic last 5 days, so off to bed early (i.e before midnight)- so far managing to get through till 6a.m. before the Pee-urge takes hold!

Rx


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

ppppffffffffhhhhhhhhhhh

Had an email from *H today stating that he was 'happy to hear the results of my scan' meaning he was happy for me to contact him to tell him the results...  but he wasn't arsed enough to come to it himself as invited.

Spoke to Nick at QM who confirmed the QM 'policy' not to pass on my patient information to anyone - meaning *H, in case he rang them for an update, rather than man-up to the situation and come and speak to me.  

He then called me at 6pm expecting me to 'lie down and let him walk all over me' and tell him over the phone the results.  I said that I was not prepared to talk about it on the phone but seeing as I have something to give him (as I am being as completely open about everything as I can be), was prepared to discuss the results with him face-to-face.  I invited him to meet this evening at 8.30 but apparently that wasn't convenient for him  (dear dear - that would mean him missing out on going to Karate).  I also said I would meet him on Friday at 8.30 and would contact him to confirm arrangements.  As my dear friend S said, who came with me today to the scan, I should be as comfortable as possible and in a safe environment when discussing this with him, so that I can minimise my stress.  To me that means, not me going to the house to suit him and then having to leave it again afterwards in tears.  But him coming to my chosen location for a specified duration of time.  My other friend S, with whom I am staying, has said she is very kindly prepared to have him in her house briefly provided her DH isn't around, who might be tempted to lay into *H.  

I thought that was that.  However have just had two phone calls after 22.40 (how rude and anti-social!) from him demanding I tell him there and then, which I explained I was not prepared to do (broken record - me?!).  He then 'threatened' (only bit milder) to call QM and find out for himself and wasn't best pleased to learn that they would not provide him with such information regardless of him calling them.  Clearly he has just got home from Karate and expects to have everything to suit him, exactly when it suits him and the fact that he now has to work on my terms clearly does not suit him. Oh dear, what a shame.  

Rant over.  This was just to explain why the recent info regarding me et al has disappeared from my posts, in case he decides to do a bit of internet research, but whereas VesperPea's DH speaks fluent FF and knows and cares who people are on here and how they are doing, I can't honestly imagine that *H actually took enough notice to even remember what Forum has been such a key support to me over the last 18 months.  Anyway, just in case, have removed data until I actually do see him F2F.  I will respond to PMs in the meantime with latest, but need to get some sleep now.

Big love to all, Rx


----------



## LiliMarlene (Mar 7, 2010)

Hihi,

Yes sorry, been meaning to send a quick update, so better do it tonight before in-laws rock up tomorrow!

My bladder & kidney scan went very well, even the “drink 2 pints in advance” thing because this time I drove to the hospital first (quite a bit earlier), and then started drinking loads, and being calm and seated really helped my bladder “cope”. Bladder seems fine and emptied fine so nothing obvious there, and the kidneys all seemed good too. It was slightly amusing when the obstetrician asked me to lift up my shirt so that she could get to my kidneys. So I lifted it about half way up to where I remembered my kidneys to be, and then she said, “No, lift it all the way up to your bra”. I must have looked puzzled because I definitely don’t remember kidneys sitting that high up, but then she laughed and said that that is Bumpchen squeezing all my organs elsewhere    She was very sweet and let me look at Bumpchen, so this way I managed to see Bumpchen on two consecutive days, what a luxury!!!

When I went for my actual scan, it was heaven as Dr Graeser really took a lot of time to look at everything and measured and explained everything thoroughly, and it was such a joy to see Bumpchen move around so vividly, s/he was constantly doing something, crossing/uncrossing legs or gripping other arm with hand etc. Amazing to think all this is going on inside as I definitely still don’t feel it. I sleep so well at the moment, I dread to think what it will be like once it starts to constantly get interrupted!

Starting to feel rounder and rounder but still no real bump, but maybe it’s me playing it down? Have lots of spots between and under my boobs, all seems sweaty, I thought I had bought the right maternity bras (without wiring) or is it simply that they get larger and that it does get sweatier there? 
Will do more personals next time, but very impressed with Rooby’s wit in this most difficult time, it’s unfortunate but one ought to react decisively and file for D quick even if it’s the hardest thing to do, but as things stand this is indeed not the time to be sentimental and there are assets/future income to protect. I was luckier when I split from my first husband as there was nothing to separate so that made it far easier to go one’s separate ways. Niccad, very nice to have you back on the thread, and yes I also love holding the bump and trying to find out if anything moves…

More soon, x Lili-M


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Lili,

So pleased you had a great scan and that the kidneys are fine.  Sounds such a great experience seeing Bumpchen. 
Lots of love, Rx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

*Hi everyone, *

*Charlie - sorry to hear your protein levels are up and have everything crossed the pre eclampsia doesn't develop. *
*What are the dimensions of your pram? I have tiniest house and have no idea what to get!*

*Rooby - words fail me re your *h and I am in awe of how well you are managing to cope with all this, you are a complete star!   *

*Nicky* - Best of luck with your next scan....

Nic - so glad you had a good rest, but how annoying about the receptionist role! Hope you manage to get a nice lunch fixed up

*Vesper* - sorry to hear you're still so poorly, I really hope it gets better soon

*Samia* - how's Eva doing?

Lili - good to hear that everything is ok with your bladder. Feel free to pop into the office anytime now, I'm back there more or less every day now, being at home was driving me crazy!

*Bella* - how is mat leave going? Been doing any more shopping?

*Toffee* - enjoy all your baby showers!

*Mini - how are you doing?*

*AFM - i still have the contractions, I think they are not going to go now, it's been 4 weeks! Although the hospital disagrees, my GP thinks they are early Braxton Hicks which can sometimes happen with twins, they are more frequent than they should be but it's the only explanation I can find!! Anyway, I'm feeling a bit better mentally now as I've reached 24 weeks meaning the twins are "viable" and would have a chance of survival if they were to come early, I also think this means that the hospital would actually put some effort into helping me if I had early labour, unlike before. So I'm going to give myself a  , it's probably time for me to get a ticker as well, isn't it?*


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi guys!


Just back from a week in Portsmouth and bridesmaid duties........


TG - Great! 24 weeks! That has come around so fast, and yes the hospital should give you a lot more support now, although it should have been there in the first place. I think your GP is right, like I said I had braxton hicks from about 18-20 weeks, they never went away, were there every day until I delivered at 37 weeks. and they didn't do a thing to my cervix so they really were just braxton hicks. If they were real contractions, your bubbas would have been here by now!


Lili - Glad you are welland hope you enjoy your time with your in laws! Sounds like Muchken is growing very well!


Rooby - Sorry to hear that your *H is still being so unreasonable. I'm not going to get started on what I think, I'm sure you have heard it all before, but really hope you can continue to be strong.


Charlie - Glad your bubbas are good weights! On my scans they said they would be 7lbs and 6.5lbs by 37 weeks but only turned out to be 5lb4 and 5lb11!!! Still felt huge though!


Sam - Glad Eva is OK!


Nic -  Sorry to hear about your awful massage experience. The vitality centre in Wimbledon is great for pregnancy massages with a table with a hole in it for your bump!


Sharny - Lovely to hear from you. Glad you are well.


Nicki - Hooray for no more Gestone! And only 3 more weeks of clexane, that great!


Vesper - Hope you are having a fab time in Wales!


Toffee - Lovely to hear from you, and not long now, time has flown!


Sleepy - Back form the sun, sea and sand yet how was the fight with Liam??


Pinpin - Will feedback on the baby massage, and look forward to seeing you Tuesday.


Hi to everyone I've missed!


Can still meet up Monday if people still want?? I can do either 10am till 12md, or 2pm till 4pm. Tigers have a massive nap between 12 and 2 and get really cranky if it is inturrupted by cuddles! Would really love to see some of you and introduce my lovely tigers!


Harts boatyard always works well for me as in Surbiton and I don't drive with two bubbas! Kingston is also easy for me, can get a bus too and from with my double buggy quite easily!


As for an evening meet, I can do from 7pm on 27th, 28th, and 29th. Would love to see those that can only make an evening meet one of those days!


Please PM me if you want to meet up monday nd where is good for you, then we can try and find somewhere that is good for us all. I'll PM you back with my mobile number 


Lots of love to all!


Hope to see some of you Monday!


SillyBillyMe and two tigers! Grrrrrrrr!


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Just a quickie from my phone to say thanks to Silly for suggesting times & venue for Monday. I've been totally rubbish after suggesting it & then being unable to get back on to arrange.

Harts works well for me & I can do either time, really looking forward to meeting the Tigers & catching up with some of u lovely ladies... It's been ages!

I can do any of the evening dates too... think I'm gonna pack up work at the end of this week, yipppppieeeeeee!!! 

Sorry no personals this time but big hugs all round,
Mini xxxxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

I'm up for Monday, 10 till 12 works best for me as I can drop Aaliyah to school and then make my way there with the younger 2. Silly will pm you my number, anybody wanting mine is more than welcome to pm me  

Hi everyone and yes everyone welcome: babies, bumps and bumps-to-be   

Sam


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

OK, so Monday morning from 10am it is. I will just call Harts Boatyard to see what time they open, hoping it opens in the mornings for coffees (I'm pretty sure it does) Otherwise I'm sure we will find a decent place tht does do coffee and cake. Any suggestions welcome 


So far - Mini, Sam, Silly.


Evening dates - I now can't do the 28th, but can do 27th and 29th xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

evenings - I can do any of the ones suggested. Would prefer the 28th, but if that means not seeing Silly then it's monday or wednesday for me   

Mini - lovely to hear from you   
Charlie - sorry to hear about the protein levels and am praying that it's not the startings of pre eclampsia....

I'm loving my butterflies    xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Blast! I'd love to come along on Monday but I've got my scan. The evening dates I'll be in The Iles of Wight...

So nervous now - almost wish I hadn't booked it. Hoping my sickness etc is a good sign, hate it when I have it & panic when I don't!

Niccad - Butterflies! How wonderful! Must be the best feeling ever. xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Harts Boatyard opens at 11am, which means I could only make 1 hr. If anyone can think of anywhere sizable on Monday morning where people with buggies can fit then let me know.


Carluccios in Kingston is open early and does great coffee, and I know for a fact they are buggy and bump friendly............ perhaps this would be a better call?


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hiya,

Kingston is fine by me but don't know where that Carlu place is    Will my double buggy find somewhere to park in there?    Can't wait   

Sam xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

OK guys! If a lot of you are driving would it be easier to go to the John Lewis cafe as you can park there?

Sam - I have double buggy too and room for both in both places  can't wait to meet two of your princesses!

Let us know if you are coming, so far I have Mini, Sam, Silly

For the evening - Niccad, Mini, and Silly. Nic - are you sure the 27th/29th is OK


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hiya,
I'm back to hospital today to recheck bloods etc for pre-eclampsia.  Assuming that they don't need me to go back on Monday then Monday morning is fine for me.  Which floor is the JL cafe on?  I think that there is a cafe and a restaurant?

For the evening I can do the 29th.  I can't do the 27th as I have an antenatal class but if that's the best day for everyone else then go ahead.

Nicki - Good luck for your scan on Monday.  Try not to worry....I am sure it will be perfect!

Nicccad - Yay for butterflies!!!

Tarzangal -         I felt so much better once I got to 24 weeks and knew the babies would be born.  Sorry to hear that the contractions are ongoing but I am pleased that they are braxton hicks and not bringing on labour just yet.  Hope your little ones are growing big and strong and will stay put for a while.  The icandy peach blossom twin dimensions are 73x60x106cm (LxWxH) unfolded.  It was the 60cm width that appealed to us to get through the front door / gate!  We ordered ours from A3BabyBarn.  It's worth going there when you fancy starting to look at prams etc.  We ordered the pram and car seats / bases from there so they gave us a discount and said that they would hold onto everything until we need it which I liked the idea of.

Rooby - Hope your meeting with *H goes as well as can be expected.  Good for you for setting it up on your terms.  I shall look forward to hearing the scan news afterwards.  

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend!

Charlie xxx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Girls,


Sorry for not posting more often since Charlie's birth I have been a rubbish FF   


Rooby - I admire how well you are coping with it all   


TG - sorry to hear about the contractions, I wasn't expecting twins yet I had braxton hicks pretty early on. I think it's defo time for a ticker   


Mini - good to hear from you chick and glad all is well   


Silly - I would have loved to join the day meet up on monday but I have a GP appt at 11am....    i guess it depends how long you are all going to stay if i'm in and out quickly then maybe i will catch up but probably won't be till 12...


Vesper - How's your holiday in Wales? I hope you re feeling better   


Lili - I'm so glad all is well and Bumpchen is growing well   you might want to try the Bravado nursing bras they are wireless and i started wearing them in my third trimester as i couldn't bear the wires as it was so hot... they are the only bras i have been wearing since! you can get them in John Lewis.


Nicki - stopping gestone and clexane will be a relief   


Sleepy - i hope you had a fab time in Lanzarote   


Charlie - OMG you'll soon be mummy to 2 lovely babies. Are you all set?


Sam - i hope the Dr appt on the 21st will go well for Eva


Sharny - good to hear from you and so glad that all is well   


Niccad - i'm glad you had a nice time in cornwall except for the massage woman grrrrrr      i'm not surprised you are being very protective of your bump    have you felt any movement yet? i can't believe you are almost half way through already !   


Toffee - enjoy the baby showers hun   


Sorry got to go Charlie needs his mummy !   


Pinpin x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Guys....

I'll be in the John Lewis cafe in Kingston (1st Floor, NOT the restauraunt!) from 10am. I'll have a red buggy (for those of you that haven't met me) and obviously two babies!

Please let me know who can definitely make it. Don't want to sit all alone if no-one can come 

Hope to see some of you tomorrow..... x


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hiya,
I can definitely make it so see you tomorrow around 10!  I've got long brown hair and a big bump!!!

Charlie xxx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

See you there girls, looking forward to it xxx

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Nicki xxx

Gotta dash, DH is dishing up my roast dinner, yum yum!
Mini x


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

hello lovely lovely ladies

I've missed you this week!

sharny good to hear from you

nicki keep the faith! nearly there now

rooby what an idiot boy

tg no way - 24 weeks! wow! hope those contractions ease up

niccad i love love love my masseuse in southfields vitality centre - they have a proper table with a hole (quite novel being able to lie on my front) and she is trained in reflexology, osteopathy, massage and has a lovely line in compliments - gosh you really are glowing, you look so well dressed, you look like a woman having a baby in control of her body.... very good for the soul! Think the best thing to do is ask whether they specialise or not - there's loads of other ante and post natal therapies there and it's where my ante natal yoga takes place. Need to come up to Oxford street in the next fortnight for work so if you could manage a long lunch again with some shopping action, let me know.

pinpin sounds like charlie is doing well - bless

minime hello and how exciting to be starting mat leave! yeay!

bella are you about? are you officially off yet?

samia, silly and whoever will be there tomorrow - I will be there in spirit but up to my neck in students 10 minutes away in reality - eat some cake for me

as for next meet up, I have antenatal on 27th but could go on Thurs instead. could also make 29th.

afm funeral went as perfectly as you could hope for - my great uncle was the last of that generation of my family and, if you want to be amused by a life exceedingly well lived, have a gander at one of his obituaries http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/15/world/europe/15burn.html?_r=1 is a good one. I hope that I have inherited one iota of his talent for life and my top tip for a happy life is to organise your own funeral and provide one of the readings - a recording of one of him reading one of his poems, in case you think I was channelling the dead. North Wales was also stunningly beautiful and the weather behaved - most uncharacteristic. Morph also met the rest of the clan and coped pretty well considering I felt horrible for the whole drive, all 5 and a half hours - there and back but what to do? no passing out was a bonus and unfortunately that marks the end of our two weeks off - next time will be christmas and a lot will be different for lots of us!

DH and I have come up with a plan of action with the lovely midwives and the lack of continuity (and learning more from the book than from them - don't think I've mentioned the weird little red dots that started appearing on my hands and feet - raised it at 16 week appt and despite having a second MW in for a second opinion, was told they were nothing to do with pregnancy - then read the next section of my pregnancy week by week and had them described and named - harrumph.) We have therefore decided that as my paranoia levels are particularly high in terms of my sensitive cervix and its tightness, we are going to ask for the information from the Bridge, the ACU and my GP to be considered in order to come up with a prognosis. I am not up for fighting at the mo but seeing all my family this week and hearing about the number of unplanned c sections due to similar problems - well, for me the worst of all scenarios is 24 hours of labour before being given a sun roof.

Righty ho - enough - am back looking daily and no longer on limited computer time.

Big big  all


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Evening girls,

Just to say that I'll be there tomorrow morning so looking forward to meeting you all. I've got Silly's number so if anything will contact her, have nice evening all.

Sam xx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Just a quick message to Nicki to say good luck with your scan!  Hope you get a lovely picture!  Keep us updated!

Charlie xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Girls - I'm so so nervous, worse than at my 7 week one! Just pray it's grown properly & still has a healthy heartbeat then I may be able to relax... for a few days......!
Have a lovely coffe morning catching up!
Nicki xx


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Nicky lovely,  Can imagine how nervous you are but it will be so amazing to see your bubba again and see a lovely little flashy heartbeat...  hoping and praying that you and DH have an amazing joyful experience today.  Big love, x

Twinks - thinking of you oodles.

love to all, a very busy rooby, who hasn't had enough sleep of late!


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Doh! That'll teach me for not keeping up with this thread - missed the meet-up this morning (although work cut my Kingston trip short), but lovely to bump into you again Silly   the tigers were looking gorgeous as ever.
I hope you all had a lovely catch up   

Nicki - loads of luck for the scan. You'll probably be as shocked as anything to see how much he/she has grown      I too booked a private scan around 9-10weeks as it was driving me insane with having to wait until the 12 week scan!

Hello everyone else - sorry that was so quick but I desperately need to get on with work. Hope you're all doing brilliantly well - I can't believe how far along all your tickers are now!

Liz
x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi all - I hope that you had/are having a lovely meet up. This work lark is so annoying as I'd love to be there. 

Nicky - good luck today. Looking forward to hearing all about how big he's grown etc...

Pea - your NCT classes start next week?? Mine aren't until November?! What's going on? I think it's a great idea getting advice from a variety of people... the red dots don't sound great. Let me know when you're planning an oxford street visit - definitely up for more risotto! 

Hello to everyone else xxxx


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Hello,

Pea - I echo Niccad, are you at NCT antenatal classes next week?! Mine aren't till the first/2nd week of November which are the classes reccommended by NCT based on my due date of mid-December? I wonder now if others are getting conflicting info though? 

Hope you all had a lovely catch-up. Wish I had the luxury of being able to come into Kingston for 10am on a Monday!

Rooby - how have you been keeping up? 

Nicki - good luck with your scan, look forward to hearing about it and finding out what "team" you're on (if you plan to find out that is OR, if its legs aren't crossed like my little one!!)

Afm, well I just can't believe I'm at 27 weeks! I got fed up of people telling me how tiny my bump was and the odd (annoying) person asking if my baby was ok in size (in faux worried voices) so I just told my midwife straight out on Thursday about these comments (the size of the baby comments in particular) and she felt the baby for quite a while and listened to the heartbeat and said I shouldn't worry about a thing. She said that all my fat was going onto the baby and not me (explains why I've not had any personal weight gain other than the expanding bump) and that being of a small frame explains the small bump. she said my uterus is exactly the right size it should be too. I felt so much better after that. Even though I KNOW my little one is ok (it kicks and prods and wiggles for England!) I just wanted something concrete from the midwife so I could just tell anyone that still mentions the small bump that "the baby's fine even though the bump's small - my midwife confirmed it!!". I must sound *so* pathetic to all of you girls musn't I?! Sorry for the rant!!


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Toffeecat said:


> Pea - I echo Niccad, are you at NCT antenatal classes next week?! Mine aren't till the first/2nd week of November which are the classes reccommended by NCT based on my due date of mid-December? I wonder now if others are getting conflicting info though?


Toffeecat (& Niccad) - my NCT classes ran for 4 weeks (one evening a week + a Saturday all day) and started at the beginning of Feb. My due date was 15th March, so they ended 2-3 weeks before I was due.
For me, I found this to be a perfect time as my brain wasn't prepared for it any earlier although there was always that worry about if he arrived early then I could miss some or all of the classes.
The other thing that was great about having them when I did, was that all of us had our babies within 4 weeks of each other, so we have all gone through the same things at the same time - a great help at times when you think you're losing the plot!

Sorry about all the grief you're getting about the bump comments but at least the m/w has reassured you about it and no, you don't sound pathetic at all. After heading down the IF road, I think we all want to know that everything is 100% as it should be once we find ourselves in the very lucky position of being pg.
People will always offer unwanted advice - comes with the territory of being pregnant I'm afraid (along with groping your bump!)

Liz
x


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

HELLO!!!   

I'm SO sorry for being totally rubbish at posting over the last 2 weeks - it's been manic! The first few days of going back to work after the summer holidays were fine, but my final week when I was doing the hand over were just horrible. I was pretty much working all through the day without a break, not eating or drinking enough and going home at the end of the day with a banging headache and swollen legs and ankles.  I officially finished on the 10th September, but ended up going back in on the Monday as I just didn't feel that I could walk away and feel relaxed (DH said I was nuts, but I know what I'm like - I'd only worry).  From Tuesday until Thursday last week I was up in Liverpool visiting one of my best friends, Friday I had my 32 week scan in London followed by my GP appointment back here. Saturday was DH's birthday and yesterday we did an all day class at the Active Birth Centre in Archway!!! No wonder I'm so blimmin tired!!   

Anyhow, enough about me....  Like Liz said, I just can't believe how far everyone is now in to their pregnancies. The tickers are so brilliant - I'd still think most people were 10 weeks without them.

Nic - How are you doing now?? I still can't believe what you had to go through. Are you still on the drugs which thin your blood or going cold turkey? You're nearly 20 weeks - it's gone so quickly   . When's your scan? Have you started buying stuff yet?

Vesper - Hello lovely. Are you back at work yet? When do the new batch start? You're nearly 20 weeks too - I just can't believe it! Only a week left until your scan. Are you going to find out the flavour?? Sorry to hear that you're still having fun and games with your blood pressure. Am I right in thinking that you are thinking about having a water birth or have I just made that up   If you are would love to chat with you as I think we're going to bite the bullet and go for a home birth    With regards to your NCT antenatal classes, I don't start mine until the 27th Sep when I'll be nearly 34 weeks pregnant. They do seem to start rather late, I'm jealous that you have yours early!

Silly - Sorry I missed the meet up this morning - hope you had a good catch up and got to show off your gorgeous girls! I really needed a lay in this morning! Hopefully see you at the next meet up xx

Rooby - I just can't believe what a total a*** hole your ****D is being. Just when I thought he couldn't be any more of a nob, he ups his game   I'd really love to hear your news about the recent scan, so if you have time (and can be bothered!!) could you just PM me. Are you off work at the mo?? Maybe we could meet up with Vesper (and anyone else for that matter) at some point this week. I could do Wednesday or Friday in the day    

Charlie - OMG - D Day is approaching rapidly   !!!!! Am I right in thinking that you have been given a date for the C-section? If so could you add it to your ticker so I don't forget! Really sorry to hear about the pre-eclampsia scare. Did you get the all clear today?      Let me know if you fancy meeting up now that I'm a lady of leisure   

Nicki - really hope that the scan was all OK today. I think most of us had a 10 week scan to keep us sane, I became rather addicted to them, especially if you don't have any symptoms. It's the only thing that would convince me that I wasn't dreaming the whole thing     

Tarz - Fantastic news about reaching 24 weeks (nearly 25 now!)     You and your DH must be so relieved. Where's the ticker    ?? Really hope you can make the next evening meet up, would be lovely to see you. Take care of yourself young lady   

Lili - Sorry to hear about the bladder infection, sounds horrible. So pleased though that you got to see Bumpkin twice in two days - what a treat! How are the plans for the nursery coming along? Don't worry about your bump, it's catches up on you when you least expect it. You'll be blooming before you know it   

Toffee - I completely know where you are coming from on the size of the bump front. I too was getting comments about 'what a neat little bump you have there' and if I left any food at work, a certain person would say 'don't forget you need to eat for two now' implying that I had some sort of eating disorder!! I delighted in saying 'actually you're not supposed to eat for two, you only need an extra 200 calories'.  I was also delighted to find out that Squidge is actually nearly 2 weeks ahead of himself at my 19 week scan and so people were always shocked when I said, it's actually a big baby thanks. Even my GP at my 32 week check up last week (who is also 32 weeks pregnant) said if her MIL says one more thing about the size of her bump she's going to punch her   !!  I just ignore it now, I think people mean well (i.e. isn't it great that you haven't put on loads of weight), but it did make me feel like I was being a bad mum the first few times people said it, which is just not true   

Sam - hope you and the girls are doing well     

Sleepy - another holiday!!!! I'm jealous, I'd love some beach action at the moment!

Sharny - I was getting worried about you too! 34 weeks!! I know what you mean about trying to get comfie at night. My Dream Geni just doesn't cut it, so I think I'll sell it on ebay at some point. I've only used it for about an hour in total. I'm getting on much better with a double duck down duvet which I've double up (so it's just on my side of the bed) and I sleep on that. That way my bump is totally cushioned and it's actually really comfie. Now if Squidge would just stop kicking me in the ribs, I might be able to get a decent night's sleep   

Mini - Did you finish work on Friday?? YAAAAYYY!! Not long for you now......

Pinpin - lovely to hear from you. Any top tips on being a mummy worth sharing??   

I think that's everybody   REALLY sorry if I missed you out, not intensional   

AFM: Just got one final end of year report to do (managed to do 3 hours on it today) and then that's it!! I feel really sorry for my DH having to go to work everyday, he's also a teacher so I'm not used to having time off all by myself, but as quite a few friends work freelance, my diary is gradually filling up with dates which is nice. My 32 week scan showed that Squidge is still a big boy (current estimated weight based on the scan is 5lbs!!) and all is well, which was really reassuring. He's also apparently head down, so lets hope he stays that way.

Went to a brilliant work shop with DH yesterday at the Active Birth Centre in Archway. The more I've been reading the more I've been getting in to the 'no drugs' school of thought. The day was so interesting and helpful that both DH and I turned to each other half way through and said, 'shall we go for a home birth'. I'd been really worried about the whole 'what if something goes wrong' thing that we'd ruled it out, but it actually really makes sense for us.  You get two midwives (who stay the entire time), I'm guaranteed a birthing pool to help with the pain (which I'm not at Kingston as it depends on how many people want it), it's much more relaxing and if any point they are concerned about mine or the babies health, they have a hotline to the hospital which is a 5 minute drive away. I know it's not for everyone, but I think we might go for it!

Anyhow, end of epic post.... Would love another meet up. I can't do the 27th either (1st NCT class in Surbiton - anyone else doing this one??), but could do 28th or 29th.

Love to all 
Bella   xx

P.S Has anyone else bought maternity pads yet? They are HUGE!!!! I'm still shocked - they may as well get us to wear nappies


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

bellaboo75 said:


> P.S Has anyone else bought maternity pads yet? They are HUGE!!!! I'm still shocked - they may as well get us to wear nappies


Hahaha! That's nothing Bella - after you've given birth they get you double them up!!!! So imagine what that feels like wedged between your legs!     try it with a pillow 

Hope you're now taking it easy 

x


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Bella - Fantastic personals! Sounds like you're very busy being a lady of leisure!

Hope you all had a nice meet up this morning, sorry am on my phone again so am limited as to how much I can write but just to let you all know that my scan went really well, phew!
Bubs was wriggling away & I could just about work out his/her arms & legs! Now measuring 27mm or 9w5d which is a day ahead & all looks perfect. The other baby is still there but had definately stopped growing at my last scan & will apparently be reabsorbed... Bless.
I have my booking in appointment tomorrow with the midwife too so can relax now knowing that bubs is still here (and of course for good!)
Love to all.
xxx


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Excellent new Nicki! So pleased to hear the scan went well and that you have the peace of mind you so deserve! Now you can look forward to your midwife appt and your next scan in approx 3 weeks! x


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello ladies, sorry I've not posted for ages, been so busy since going back to school. Having a day off today, got a stinking cold and its taken everything out of me...just got enough energy to type!

Rooby - as I read your  posts I can't believe what a complete **** your *H is. This is the 3rd guy I've heard of behaving like this, a friend I work with went through 4 rounds of IVF, finally conceived naturally and about a month about baby was born he left her saying that she'd changed since becoming a mum. What did he expect?? Anyway, I think you are being amazingly strong and coping with everything he throws at you. I can't imagine how hard it is...   

Lillimarlene - we too are wnating to get on with baby room, but at the moment its got so much stuff in it - computer, futon, wardrobe, clothes driers... no room for a baby in there! At least you'll have a blank canvas to work from . I'm also having bladder problems, it feels like baby is constantly sitting on bladder, meaning I have to wee a lot, not a lot comes out, but it doesn't hurt or sting or anything. Is this like you had?

Sharny - not long to go at all, getting exciting!

Sam - I see you've got surgeon's appointment today with Eva, how did it go?

Tarzangal - glad you got to 24 weeks and that it seems to be Braxton Hicks, you must be relieved. xx

Nicki - glad you had that extra scan, its all pretty amazing really. We've started an album of all our pics - starting with our 5 day blast picture!!

I know I've missed lots of you, but this screen is making me tired.

Quick update - after talking to my mum on the phone about not feeling any movements, I explained that I've been feeling this kind of bubble popping feeling for weeks, which she said was probably the baby. Which is good as we heard the heartbeat at 16 weeks with the midwife and its been another long wait til 21 week scan on Thurs. So its nice to know that something's going on in there. She also thought that since I had the myomectomy I've had no feeling really below the belly button since then, they must have cut through a nerve, which also might explain why I've not felt much.
Like I said earlier baby seems to be constantly on my bladder, will mention this at my next appointment. Bump is definitely getting bigger.
Did any of you see the programme 'Cherry has a baby' last week? Very interesting, think I'll definitely be opting for gas and air and anything else I can get. Also have appointment with consultant on Thurs - as I've had uterine surgery this is necessary, wondering what that's all about and if they'll say I'll need a c-section?
Only a couple of days to wait now til scan, looking forward to seeing baby, not going to find out sex, but really hoping everything else is ok.

Hope you all had fun yesterday at the meet up, would be lovely to meet you all once I'm on maternity leave.

xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi girls,


How was the meet up yesterday? I'm gutted I missed it    not only did i have to go to the GP for some blood results (i'l explain further down) but I had to drag myself there as I have a sore throat & cold since saturday, grrrrrr....


Nicky - You must be so happy with the scan results    sorry about the second baby    this is what happened to me also 


Scaruh - good luck with the scan    bump getting bigger is definitely a good sign    i remember reading that it can be quite late when you start feeling the movement for a first baby but I'm sure the scan will reassure you.


Bella - enjoy the start of your mat leave    as for the pads yes they are huge and they need to be believe me! Make sure you have a couple of packs as you go through them very quickly and after birth it is not recommended to use normal period pads as they usually have a plastic lining which is not really breathable and increase risk of infection. As for the choice of birth plan, well done for thinking about it properly, it's good to be prepared. My advice is to keep an open mind as it's impossible to predict what sort of labour a woman will have. You are so close now to meeting your little man now!   


Toffeecat - i'm sorry that people are being so insensitive    Bumps come in different shapes and sizes !


Vesperpea - I'm glad the you have a plan of action as it's important you understand what is going on and doesn't sound like the midwives are being helpful    pregnancy can bring on all sorts of symptoms and most things that do come up during pregnancy are pregnancy related   
I started me NCT classes at 28 weeks and they went on for 8 weeks and all the couples in our class were exactly at the same stage as us and we have all found it very helpful and are all still in touch and meeting up regularly with babies   


Rooby - don't work too hard lovely    Thinking of you and your bump often   


Niccad - how are you doing? Are you still on the clexane? I you're feeling fine and no more nose bleed   


Samia - good luck with Eva's appt today   


Liz - how are you and Ellis doing?


AFM - well aside from the sore throat and cold I had to have some blood tests, urine sample and throat swab last week because I have some red lumps appearing on both my shins about 2 weeks ago. The GP said it is erythema nodosum, it's an immune reaction, and she said we had to do all these tests to try and understand why I have it. It turns out the tests she did came back normal so she is sending my to my gastroenterologist to check if it's anything to do with my UC although she thinks it's post pregnancy related...
I was worried about breastfeeding through with a cold but GP said it's good to do so as there should be some nice antibodies lying around in my milk which are really good for the baby.
Charlie is doing well, he was weighed last week at 11 weeks and was 5.9 kg    we have been so lucky so far, he is as good as gold as he has been sleeping through the night since he was 6 weeks old (from 10pm until 6am). We are not taking this for granted as we know it could all change ! He smiles generously now and each time he does my heart overflows with happiness and I sometimes feel myself welling up  
I'm yet to find the time to write up and post my birth story.... but will do it soon !
Lots of love to all yummy mummies and mums to be   


Pinpin x


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

hey sweet things 

nicky yip yip! how exciting! so pleased for you

pinpin grrr! don't like the sound of the lumps. Charlie sounds like he's thriving though - bless

scaruh hey bump buddy - my scan's a week today and it feels like forever since the 16 week appt let alone the 12 week scan! will be glued to the screen on thursday for news and will look up cherry had a baby - sounds interesting

m&j la la la I can't hear you! too scary! are you and the lovely Liam well?

bella yeay! mat leave! wahoo! like the sound of the workshop - a recommendation if ever I heard one! anything to help make an informed decision! water birth was offered rather randomly but not making any decisions until someone (ANYONE) talks to me like an intelligent woman instead of an invalid - really getting my back up at the mo

toffeecat Glad your midwife made you feel better and bollucks to everyone else - you and your bump are just perfect as they are. I'm having the same problem though fully two months behind you - everyone keeps saying how tiny I am (though I feel like a whale and have had to give up on my normal coats as they just don't do up any longer...) Morph is having a ball in there  - bubbles have given way to what feel like ruddy great kicks in the ribs but clearly doing it discretely - why, though, are pregnant women public property? why do strangers get to comment? and why is it that even good friends don't get that a bump is the most exciting thing in the world right now and saying you barely show is actually heartbreaking!

niccad organising my meeting for possibly Tues after next - does that suit for risotto time? 

Rooby this is kettle calling pot, you're black! put down the laptop and take it easy 

lilim bumpchen sounds like s/he's treating you well and the bump, well, it is so dependent on build and family history and eight other things, it will show when it wants. I am also sweaty under the boobs in a slightly unpleasant way and elsewhere too (sorry TMI) - I read somewhere it is completely normal as the increase in blood flow makes your internal temp sensor go a bit haywire and areas that can't dry easily get a bit, umm, let's go for nasty! I've found sports bras are brilliant for travelling anywhere or if I'm sitting for a while - basically all the time, unless I want to look slinky!

No ladies I am not starting NCT classes yet!!!! doing antenatal classes with a doula to try and help my back and tone down the paranoia - which you have all been witness to! 

Didn't make it to last night's class though as my last meeting overran til 7pm and I started at 7.30 at the other end of the day - and yes, before you say that is too much, I slept incredibly badly as my back was giving me hell (not a surprise without a proper break in an 11 hour day) and am a wet dish rag today - stumbled through my meetings this morning and talked someone out of being my maternity cover as my brain is just not functioning - oops. just had a fabulous massage though and watching a bit of daytime tv before launching myself at the course outline in a final push. Tomorrow is halfway point though - 4 and a half months, 20 weeks, 142 days. And less than a week to the scan and possible flavour discovery - only if I can't talk DH out of it!

So onwards ever onwards, mes braves

Keep well lovely girls

 all


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Vesper - you reminded me - I'm booked in with NCT - doing a Sunday, a Monday and then a Tuesday morning - doesn't start til 21st Dec I think. Work were also being pretty arsey about it - "its unheard of to have time off for ante natal classes". I just ignored them and their sarcy comments. thinking now about booking myself into everything - pregnancy yoga, swimming (even tho I can't swim) etc just to have time off and annoy them.
xx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

scaruh tee hee!


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all


How are you?  Am back from holiday and had a great time, maybe just a little too hot for LO, but he was fantastic, adapted really well and we got a few nights out with him asleep in the pram!  Am really sorry but have tried reading back on all your posts but am too tired to do personals.  Am just back from hosp after having a lesion removed from my nose and a skin graft done from behind my ear to replace the skin on nose.  So not doing too good with personals - sorry.


But am thinking of you all and will try over the next few days to catch up.


x x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Sleepy - what on earth happened to your nose? Sounds like your holiday was lovely xx

Scaruh - are your NCT classes in the day? Mine seem to all be 8-10pm at night (except for a ladies only one). My work are pretending to be really good but I think are already a bit fed up.. The bubbles are kicks so you are feeling them. I thinking that the timing of feeling proper kicks depends on the position of the baby. Sounds like Vespers is head down and kicking her ribs whereas mine seems to be sitting in some kind of budha pose so is kicking down (which is why I can only feel bubbles still... I hope...) xx

Pinpin - those bumps don't sound good. I hope they diagnose you soon as the not knowing must be pretty awful. Glad that Charlie is good. Hoping to see you soon - it's been too long xx

TG - it was lovely seeing you on Saturday. The bump is looking absolutely amazing - as were you. I hope that the contractions/braxton hicks are coming less regularly xx

Nicki - great news on the scan.. YIPPEE!! I find scans just so emotional... xxxx

Bella - lovely to hear from you and YEAH for starting maternity leave. Home birth does sound good... not for me I don't think becuase of this blood thing I have but it does sound like the calmest and most relaxing way to go (if you can say that birth is relaxing?!) xx

Toffee, Liz, Samia, Silly, Rooby, Charlie, Sharny, Mini, Lili and Venda - HELLO!!

No news from me... bump seems to be growing & I'm addicted to the doppler. Freaked myself out with it on sunday as it took 20 mins to find the h/b! I still look more fat than pregnant but hey ho - not about to diet although I have started walking from waterloo to work again (first time in 4 months) and my legs are a bit shocked! 

Looks like Wednesday 29th works best for our meet up... Who can make this date?

Nic xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey girls


Vesper - not long until your 21 weeks scan! Yay! Is it you or your DH who wants to know flavour?   


Sleepy - oh it sounds like you had a fab time    I wonder when we will have our first hols with Charlie... I guess it will be a while yet. Did Liam get into the pool and played in the sand or is he still a bit young for things like that? Sorry I'm still a bit rubbish with what babies do at what age, I seem to read in my books on a need to know basis, week by week and as Charlie is only 12 weeks I know that this week colics are suppose to ease up and he is likely to smile more if I act like a clown and pretend to sneeze!    
What happened to your nose? I hope you're ok?


Nic - I'm not surprised that you are addicted to your doppler! It is the most reassuring and scary thing in the world isn't it! Tomorrow is officially your half way mark, time will actually fly from then on. The 29th is good for me, Charlie will probably stay home with Daddy   
I've got an appt with my gastroenterologist on 28th sept so we'll see about the bumps on shins and also I've got achy hand/fingers and pains in knees... sounds like it could be immune related to me...   

To all the mummies to be: Have you got your names sorted yet? Or at least thinking about names and needing help decide maybe?   


Cheeky Pinpin ! xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Just a quickie for tonight to say that I can make 29th  I'll be on my own while babies in bed with daddy at home!


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Girls - once again I can't make the meet up as this time we're on holiday! Really hope to meet you all one day! xxx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

count me in for 29th


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Morning ladies   

I must say this Maternity Leave lark is brilliant! My mornings consist of getting up about 8.30am, watching an episode (or 2) of Glee (got the boxset for my birthday a couple of weeks ago), have a leisurely breakfast whilst watching Glee, go for a swim (which I'm just loving) and then either meet a friend for lunch or potter around at home! Everyone keeps saying 'make the most of it before the baby comes', so I'm doing just that   

Nicki - so pleased that the 10 weeks scans showed a happy and healthy bubs - it's such a relief isn't it? I really don't think I could have lastest until 12 weeks. Sorry to hear about the other baby though   

Vesper - Can't believe you're half way there now!!! Sorry to hear about the back pain, you need to make sure you are taking it easy young lady, I know how horrible the first term of teaching is (hence why I left early), so make sure you take some breaks    I too had a wonderful pregnancy massage a couple of weeks ago, it was much more gentle than I usually have, but lovely... I had a 'Mellow Mama' at Harmony in Hampton Court, but I might be tempted to give the Vitality Centre a go (that's where I used to have my acupuncture).

Nic - I can't wait for your bubbles to turn into full on kicks! I seemed to have bubbles forever, and then suddenly the kicks seemed to start over night. Now, like Charlie, there's no stopping him and I sometimes have to tell him off for bashing me so hard in the ribs! DH and I have hours of fun watching his bum move from one side of my belly to the other, and DH loves to rub his foot when it appears. He likes to think that Squidge kicks him back - it's very cute!

Pinpin - Your post about Charlie smiling made me well up! Fantastic news that he's sleeping so well.  I think DH and I will just stare at him in disbelief for at least 6 months! I really hope you get some answers about the problems you've been having. Let us know how you get on.

Sleepy - welcome back from your hols. Hope you're feeling OK after the op?   

Scaruh - lovely to hear from you and glad that your pregnancy is all going well.  Let us know how you get on which the consultant appointment today - fingers crossed    When do you start maternity leave? Hope you aren't finding work too horrible, I always found the first term the worst.  I also watched 'Cherry Has a Baby' and really enjoyed it. I balled my eyes out when the woman had the water birth - it was just so amazing. I kept thinking 'that's going to be me, I'm actually going to have a baby!' in between the sobs!!

Liz - I will be going back to Mothercare to stock up on the Maternity 'bricks'!!    Oh boy, not looking forward to all that blood   

Hello to all the lovely other yummy mummy's and mummy to be   

AFM: DH and I had a lovely chat last night (whilst watching my belly) saying that it just still hasn't sunk in that we are actually going to have a baby. I thought that at 33 weeks I would feel a bit more secure, but both of us said that until we see the baby in our arms we won't take anything for granted. We're going to stock up on the tissues though, as I think both of us will be balling our eyes out in joy and disbelief that after 5 long years we got what we've long for so much. Did other people feel like this too??

The 29th for the next meet up sounds great. I'll pop it in my diary. Off to Brighton tomorrow to see my family, so hope you all have a lovely week-end.

Bella   xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

bellaboo75 said:


> AFM: DH and I had a lovely chat last night (whilst watching my belly) saying that it just still hasn't sunk in that we are actually going to have a baby. I thought that at 33 weeks I would feel a bit more secure, but both of us said that until we see the baby in our arms we won't take anything for granted. We're going to stock up on the tissues though, as I think both of us will be balling our eyes out in joy and disbelief that after 5 long years we got what we've long for so much. Did other people feel like this too??


Totally Bella! Right the way through giving birth to Ellis, I was still terrified that it would be taken away from us again - which I really beat myself up about now, but I think it's all part of the process of going through infertility, and it's sooooo all worth it! 
I think you never forget what you've been through to get here.

In fact both me and DH were only saying the other day that we still can't believe we actually have Ellis and he's now 18 months old!  
They really are very, very precious!

 

xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Gorgeous girls! Can i crash? I know i don't fit the bumps bit but hubby swears blind i'm a babe... and you guys are so busy over here that i'd love to catch up and see how you are doing?xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Rosh - of course we don't mind you crashing xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank you! Plus i can get some hints and tips for when i do get preggers.......!!!


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Rosh!
Did you know that The Lister give out free cycles?!
Best not get too excited but there is someone on the Lister thread from months back who won one so it is true!  Basically they started doing it last year to celebrate their 21st birthday giving out 21 free cycles & this year they're giving out 22, next year 23 etc.... You register online on their website & everyone who enters goes into a draw which is drawn at christmas. Their only criteria is for you to be under 45 & have had less than 3 previous cycles! Give it a go?! 
xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks Nicki70 - had a look, did the search engine bit - they did it last year but no mention of this year... also i'm over the BMI bit to qualify... damn and blast! Having said that i'm trying to get over my pity party and get back to weightwatchers... so watch this space... i'll just lop off a limb to qualify! he he


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all


Rosh - welcome to the thread.


To those who asked I had a 'spot' on my nose that wasn't healing.  Don't ask why but something made me go to the doc about it (my angels guiding me) and he was going to remove it, my friend said as it was on my nose I should maybe get it checked out privately.  As I have BUPA I decided to do it, met dermatologist and turns out it is called Basal Cell Carcinoma, basically a form of skin cancer, not one that's going to kill me but one that needs to be removed otherwise just continues to spread and make the area worse!  So a bit of a wake up call, bit annoying as when I go on hols I would always put high factor on my face and always wear moisturiser with factor in it.  So you never know ladies, get things checked out before too late!


On that depressing note will say night night!  x x


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Morning ladies, 


So here I am, almost 35 weeks and finally on maternity leave, how did that happen!!! I've been reading back and trying to catch up but I have to confess I'm a little bit lost! 


Rosh – Welcome hun xx


Nicki – Lovely big congratulations that your scan went well, not too much longer until you get to see your LO again, when is your 12 week scan? 


Bella – I'm totally with you on the struggling to believe that we will actually have our little baby in our arms soon... I still ask DH for reassurance that everything is going to be okay most days, I think I might actually go into shock when our precious miracle finally arrives! 


Sam – It was lovely to see you on Monday. Thank little Eva for the lovely cuddles... how did it go with the consultant? x


Silly – It was lovely to see you and your beautiful tigers too, they are just gorgeous! 


Scrauh – How did your scan go? 


Sleepy – I hope your nose is healing okay, what a scare! 


Pinpin – Sorry you've been poorly, I hope you get to the bottom of the lumps and bumps soon! I can't wait to read your birth story when you get a chance to write it. 


Toffee – I've also had a few comments along the way about my small bump and I started to really worry too.. however I have measured spot on for my dates all the way along and we found out on Tuesday that the baby is actually rather BIG    It just depends on your frame and how you are carrying... I was told it was because I'm tall so the baby has plenty of room to stretch out length ways, everyone is different xx


Nic – Hope you are doing okay, sorry again that we missed each other on the bus the other day. 


Pea – Half way yipppiiieeeeee! x


To Rooby, Charlie, TG, Liz, Sharny, Lili and all the other yummies   xx


AFM – We had a scan on Tuesday to see if my low lying placenta had moved but it was a bit inconclusive really, the placenta has moved but not very much (3.5cm from the opening of my cervix) so I need to go back again in two weeks to see the consultant and have a 'dildo cam' scan (thought I'd seem the last of them!) for a more accurate assessment. If it doesn't move a bit more then there is a chance that I will need a c-section as there is a danger of the placenta getting ruptured during a natural delivery which could put both the baby and I in danger, yikes! I'm trying not to worry as it is a boarder line case but I just want to know either way. Ooo and as I mentioned earlier, the scan showed that the baby is actually quite big... already approx 5lb 11    The sonographer said that the wee one had a big tummy, very long legs and a small head, sounds a bit freaky to me   


Right gotta go, just had a call from the A3 baby barn to say that our Silver Cross surf is ready to pick up... yipppieee!!! 


Lots of love, 
Mini xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hey girls,

How are you all?  Nice and wet I bet!! Well it is in Worcester Park anyway!!

Mini, lovely to see you again on Monday too hun and so glad you had a bump this time    Eva said you're welcome and she'll give you cuddles anytime you wish    Try not to worry to much about the placenta as I'm sure they will know what's best:either way you just want the baby here safely   

Charlie, lovely meeting you chick, you look so good for a twinnie-mummy-to-be, not long now till you join us   

Silly, the girls are just YUMMY    Forgot which one (think It was Edith!!) i had a cuddle with and I wish I could (so did Keira I think) have taken her home    You look fab for somebody who's just given birth by the way!!   

Rooby babe... what can I say, just great to see you again and same as Mini, glad you had a "bump" too    just a big shame about *H!!! I just hope and    everything sorts itself out   

Niccad half way hun!! My god where has the time gone?? You probably think it's gone slow   

Rosh welcome to the board hun, ask away anything hun xx

Oh Sleepy hun, I had basal cell carcinoma removed on my chest twice: the first time I was pregnant with Keira and to be honest when they told me it was the big C I went into meltdown!! Sure a few of the oldies here will remember...      You can't help but think the worst but hopefully we should be fine, just make sure you stay out of the sune when it's at its hotter and make sure you wear minimum 25 SPF!! You'll still get a tan but you won't burn which is the most important, take care of yourself   

Liz, can't believe you were in the building but didn't come and say hello      

Pinpin, Charlie's so cute in his "been inside 9 months" outfit    How's the "rash" doing? Hope you got it under control   

TG,Nicki,Tanya,Scaruh, hi girls and a big hug to you all   

AFM, saw the surgeon for Eva on tuesday and he said the hole has closed itself!! YIPEEEEEEEEE     So he doesn't want to see her till she's 3 years' old to see how her face is filling up    but she will be in touch with the speech therapist team from about 18months old in order to see how well she's using her palate.  If it's not working she might need another one to lenghten it (the palate) otherwise the next op will be the bone craft (sp?) transplant in order to build her gum prior to her incesives coming through which will be between the age of 9 and 12!! Didn't realise it was that late   

Sorry if I forgot you in my personals    but as I'm sure you'll be impressed with my (for once!!) long post    Just hope I don't lose it whilst trying to post it!! 

Sam


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Aw brilliant news about Eva, Sam - what lovely news to end the week on   

Yes, sorry I was really rude about not popping in to say hello, but it kind of caught me by surprise, bumping into Silly and when she said she was meeting you, I didn't want to gatecrash uninvited.
Also time was against me, to get in & out as soon as possible so I could get into work. 
Next time eh? Assuming I manage to read the thread at a time you're posting about next meet-ups   

Hello everyone else

xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

New home this way ladies >>> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=247244.new#new


----------

